# The Palin Brawl



## Luddly Neddite

The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous



> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.





> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)





> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.



I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.


----------



## Lakhota

Funny stuff.


----------



## Vandalshandle

..and only "Big Gulp", Dr. Pepper, at that.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vandalshandle said:


> ..and only "Big Gulp", Dr. Pepper, at that.....



So she could dunk her cookies. no doubt. 

i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.

I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.

BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.

Both stories have the same level of credibility.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.





You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.

Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.

It could have taken place on the White House lawn.


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.


lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...

but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.


----------



## Peach

ogibillm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.


----------



## Dot Com

Todd uttered the "c word"? @Ernie S.  Say it aint so!!!


Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

They were kicking liberal ass!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.



Yeah, the local demagogue blogger doesn't quite reach to the level of "news accounts."

You fools empty your bowels and the mention of Palin every time.

Must have been a poll that showed her beating Warren in a one on one match, so the left does what it does - DEMAGOGUERY...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Peach said:


> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.



I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
Click to expand...

one thing can be sure, the truth will come out. it is extremely likely that someone took pictures or video - or that there will be enough corroboration from the attendees that there will be no doubt.


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...



NY Daily news :
*Sarah Palin's family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party*

*Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News*


----------



## shart_attack

luddly neddite said:
			
		

> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.



You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.

Get a life, you pathetic moron.


----------



## Ernie S.

I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.


----------



## guno

shart_attack said:


> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

ogibillm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one thing can be sure, the truth will come out. it is extremely likely that someone took pictures or video - or that there will be enough corroboration from the attendees that there will be no doubt.
Click to expand...



You can be sure more will come out


----------



## EriktheRed

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.
Click to expand...


yup, just imagine the Wasilla Wingnut a heartbeat away from our nuclear launch codes.

_<shudder>_


----------



## EriktheRed

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
Click to expand...


It happened, stupid. It happened.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ernie S. said:


> I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.



This kind of shit goes viral fast, but notice that EVERY last story goes right back to one blogger.

Palin needs to sue these demagogues the way Carol Burnett did the Enquirer.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of shit goes viral fast, but notice that EVERY last story goes right back to one blogger.
> 
> Palin needs to sue these demagogues the way Carol Burnett did the Enquirer.
Click to expand...



The NY daily News?


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of shit goes viral fast, but notice that EVERY last story goes right back to one blogger.
> 
> Palin needs to sue these demagogues the way Carol Burnett did the Enquirer.
Click to expand...

the blogger has the most info, for now. but the others sites have confirmed the Palin clan's involvement through the anchorage police department.

so perhaps the blogger may not have 100% of the picture but it seems that everyone is finding her credible, for now.


----------



## Katzndogz

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the local demagogue blogger doesn't quite reach to the level of "news accounts."
> 
> You fools empty your bowels and the mention of Palin every time.
> 
> Must have been a poll that showed her beating Warren in a one on one match, so the left does what it does - DEMAGOGUERY...
Click to expand...

Heard it through the grape vine isn't anymore credible.


----------



## guno

Katzndogz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the local demagogue blogger doesn't quite reach to the level of "news accounts."
> 
> You fools empty your bowels and the mention of Palin every time.
> 
> Must have been a poll that showed her beating Warren in a one on one match, so the left does what it does - DEMAGOGUERY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard it through the grape vine isn't anymore credible.
Click to expand...



The Police confirmed


----------



## Ernie S.

This is really a waste of time, especially since Guano joined the thread.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Todd uttered the "c word"? @Ernie S.  Say it aint so!!!
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn't some damned Hillbilly reality show!”


----------



## koshergrl

Yup. There was a party, and they were there.

Horrors.


----------



## HenryBHough

You know they're despairing over their New Messiah's latest (and most obvious to date) failure to trot out their Palin preoccupation again.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> Yup. There was a party, and they were there.
> 
> Horrors.


and they got in a fist fight.
you left that part out.
and no, it's not horrible. what's horrible is the thought that someone who would yell "Don't you know who I am?" while in a fight was a serious contender for vice president.


----------



## AquaAthena

ogibillm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

I won't be surprised if it is true or untrue. Sarah has long left me, unconvinced, though there was a time when her relevancy helped the GOP take control in the House.   Remember that _shellacking?_ (as the president referenced it. )


----------



## HenryBHough

This continuing Democrat War on Strong Women isn't going to play well with Hillary.  Unless, of course, they know something about her that hasn't been generally disclosed.....


----------



## EriktheRed

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of shit goes viral fast, but notice that EVERY last story goes right back to one blogger.
> 
> Palin needs to sue these demagogues the way Carol Burnett did the Enquirer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> You know they're despairing over their New Messiah's latest (and most obvious to date) failure to trot out their Palin preoccupation again.




Don't kid yourself, Sparky. We'd be laughing at Snowflake Snookie's follies even if President Obama's approval rating was in the high 80s.


----------



## Stephanie

Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol


----------



## EriktheRed

Stephanie said:


> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol





And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.

How's that American Spring thing goin'?


----------



## guno

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was a party, and they were there.
> 
> Horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> and they got in a fist fight.
> you left that part out.
> and no, it's not horrible. what's horrible is the thought that someone who would yell "Don't you know who I am?" while in a fight was a serious contender for vice president.
Click to expand...



You can tell who doesn't think that low class wited trash stuff is no big deal, thankfully America dodged the bullet with her and her hoard


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> You can tell who doesn't think that low class wited trash stuff is no big deal, thankfully America dodged the bullet with her and her hoard



Governor Palin may have accumulated some bucks with her TV work but I doubt enough to qualify as a "hoard".

Your toy spell-checker is not necessarily your BFF!


----------



## guno

EriktheRed said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.
> 
> How's that American Spring thing goin'?
Click to expand...


That white trash stuff goes on all the time in her trailer park, no big deal to her


----------



## SillyWabbit

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.
Click to expand...


Why do you tease?


----------



## Stephanie

EriktheRed said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.
> 
> How's that American Spring thing goin'?
Click to expand...


becoming a troll are we?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SillyWabbit said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the news accounts. OTOH, if you do that, you won't be able to live in LaLaLand.
> 
> Ya know, this could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It could have taken place on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you tease?
Click to expand...


Got a mean streak, I guess.

Fun to watch the RW nutters dance around, pretending that $ad and $illy $arah didn't get $oused and $cream,

_*DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM??*_

_**_


----------



## EriktheRed

Stephanie said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.
> 
> How's that American Spring thing goin'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> becoming a troll are we?
Click to expand...



Why should I, when you already have that covered so well.


----------



## Stephanie

EriktheRed said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.
> 
> How's that American Spring thing goin'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> becoming a troll are we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, when you already have that covered so well.
Click to expand...


lol, try and have a good night. have a drink. wail over Palin if it helps


----------



## HenryBHough

Those liberals in drag sure do scream when their panties get all in a twist and squish the tender bits!


----------



## ogibillm

HenryBHough said:


> Those liberals in drag sure do scream when their panties get all in a twist and squish the tender bits!


i don't know what's sadder - that post, or the certainty that you thought it was witty and funny.

oh, i shouldn't snark. after all, this isn't some hillbilly reality tv show.


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> Those liberals in drag sure do scream when their panties get all in a twist and squish the tender bits!



poor dears, even the men are old hen gossipers
it's like watching


----------



## HenryBHough

ogibillm said:


> i don't know what's sadder - that post, or the certainty that you thought it was witty and funny.
> 
> oh, i shouldn't snark. after all, this isn't some hillbilly reality tv show.



Not to worry.  It did what it was intended to do.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## guno

ogibillm said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those liberals in drag sure do scream when their panties get all in a twist and squish the tender bits!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what's sadder - that post, or the certainty that you thought it was witty and funny.
> 
> oh, i shouldn't snark. after all, this isn't some hillbilly reality tv show.
Click to expand...



"Proving that the apples didn't fall far from the tree, and showing a shining example of "family values," the entire Palin family participated en masse in a brawl last weekend outside of Anchorage, Alaska. The melee left husband Todd with a bloody nose, son Track shirtless and the former GOP vice presidential candidate screaming, "Don't you know who I am?"


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what's sadder - that post, or the certainty that you thought it was witty and funny.
> 
> oh, i shouldn't snark. after all, this isn't some hillbilly reality tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.  It did what it was intended to do.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation!
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## koshergrl

“According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.”

“However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The “C’ word may have been uttered at one point,)” said the blog."

"It’s difficult to say how much of this is true..."

"Anchorage Police confirmed to Griffin that at least 20 people were involved in the fight, but reports differ as to who started the brawl and why."
Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl


----------



## Stephanie

koshergrl said:


> “According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.”
> 
> “However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The “C’ word may have been uttered at one point,)” said the blog."
> 
> "It’s difficult to say how much of this is true..."
> 
> "Anchorage Police confirmed to Griffin that at least 20 people were involved in the fight, but reports differ as to who started the brawl and why."
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl



that's writing right out of the national Enquire. The former abstinence spokesperson.

this is what they are cackling about. just petty as all get out


----------



## HenryBHough

That sad television performance last night must have really pained them.  At least enough to bring up more Palin-bashing might distract anyone from what their tarnished tin God hath wrought!


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
Click to expand...

I love it when you go batshit !


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> That sad television performance last night must have really pained them.  At least enough to bring up more Palin-bashing might distract anyone from what their tarnished tin God hath wrought!



You know it. just like clock work. If it's not Palin it would be someone else. they're wired that way. pretty ugly really


----------



## daws101

shart_attack said:


> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
Click to expand...

 I was saying that very thing to sara p just before the fight started.


----------



## Bush92

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...

How is this relevant in any way to anything taking place in the world today.


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> That sad television performance last night must have really pained them.  At least enough to bring up more Palin-bashing might distract anyone from what their tarnished tin God hath wrought!


me thinks you have a crush on the pres ....


----------



## shart_attack

luddly neddite said:
			
		

> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.





			
				if it bleeds it leads if it sharts it's art said:
			
		

> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.





			
				daws101 said:
			
		

> I was saying that very thing to sara p just before the fight started.



It's very easy to blackmail a celebrity if you have the will, you know.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Don't like blogs?

Okay, how about actual news?

Hmmmm?

Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch


> Police are investigating a brawl that took place in South Anchorage over the weekend involving around 20 people. A witness said it happened during a joint birthday party thrown in part for Todd Palin.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department said a “verbal and physical altercation” took place late Saturday night between multiple people outside a South Anchorage home in the 900 block of Harbor Circle, in the Oceanview neighborhood.
> Roughly 20 people were involved in the fight, said police spokesperson Jennifer Castro.
> 
> “A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” Castro wrote. “None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”



C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.


----------



## daws101

Bush92 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this relevant in any way to anything taking place in the world today.
Click to expand...

kinda like your avatar?


----------



## Peach

Maybe all the reports are wrong..........................
Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News

Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post

Palin Family Allegedly Involved In A Brawl The Daily Caller

Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl

Sarah Palin s Whole Family Punch It Out In Drunken Bloody Brawl


----------



## Luddly Neddite

How about Newsmax?

Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight

A drunken fight involving members of the Palin family occurred over the weekend, according to various news reports.

*The Washington Post* reports the Palin family — including Sarah, the former governor of Alaska and John McCain's running mate during the 2008 presidential election — was at a house party in Anchorage late Saturday night when a "verbal and physical altercation" took place outside.

The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.

"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. 

"A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight 
Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!


----------



## daws101

shart_attack said:


> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it bleeds it leads if it sharts it's art said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying that very thing to sara p just before the fight started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very easy to blackmail a celebrity if you have the will, you know.
Click to expand...

 no need to blackmail her , she does a fine job of making a fool of herself with no help at all


----------



## daws101

Luddly Neddite said:


> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> 
> Police are investigating a brawl that took place in South Anchorage over the weekend involving around 20 people. A witness said it happened during a joint birthday party thrown in part for Todd Palin.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department said a “verbal and physical altercation” took place late Saturday night between multiple people outside a South Anchorage home in the 900 block of Harbor Circle, in the Oceanview neighborhood.
> Roughly 20 people were involved in the fight, said police spokesperson Jennifer Castro.
> 
> “A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” Castro wrote. “None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

White Trash "First Family" of the GOP


----------



## Stephanie

Bush92 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this relevant in any way to anything taking place in the world today.
Click to expand...


petty and more ugly than the "supposed" brawl


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.



I fail to see anywhere in the article where Sarah Palin was present.

But then your "link" didn't work on the first couple of tries and I had to search the Anchorage Dispatch News website (used to be "Anchorage Daily News" until it sold out to DNC operatives).  Interesting that the article mildly concedes that Governor Palin was not present.  BTW, the link IS working now.

Of course if some hater were to have taken out after one of the girls it's not impossible that they may have overlooked the fact that Alaskan men aren't too big on their families being abused.  Not, of course, that such a thing might have happened but in The Great American Journalism tradition - it could have happened so should be reported!


----------



## EriktheRed

HenryBHough said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see anywhere in the article where Sarah Palin was present.
> 
> But then your "link" didn't work - I'll try it again - and I had to search the Anchorage Dispatch News website (used to be "Anchorage Daily News" until it sold out to DNC operatives).  Now they don't put up all their articles unless you want to pay for them so maybe it's just for their own faithful to read.....
Click to expand...



Peach just posted a few more for you to choose from.


----------



## shart_attack

Peach said:


> Maybe all the reports are wrong..........................
> Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News
> 
> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> Palin Family Allegedly Involved In A Brawl The Daily Caller
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> Sarah Palin s Whole Family Punch It Out In Drunken Bloody Brawl



Hell, I like that honey even more _now_.

Shows they got _moxie_, the Palins.

Bet the Palins wouldn't be afraid to whup some Muslim ass, unlike the loudmouthed, retarded punk bitch who started this thread.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see anywhere in the article where Sarah Palin was present.
> 
> But then your "link" didn't work - I'll try it again - and I had to search the Anchorage Dispatch News website (used to be "Anchorage Daily News" until it sold out to DNC operatives).  Now they don't put up all their articles unless you want to pay for them so maybe it's just for their own faithful to read.....
Click to expand...


Believe me having lived in Alaska before moving in 2008, outside of Anchorage NO one subscribed to that liberal rag.


----------



## shart_attack

luddly neddite said:
			
		

> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.





			
				if it bleeds it leads if it sharts it's art said:
			
		

> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.





			
				daws101 said:
			
		

> I was saying that very thing to sara p just before the fight started.





			
				sharty journalism 101 said:
			
		

> It's very easy to blackmail a celebrity if you have the will, you know.





			
				daws101 said:
			
		

> no need to blackmail her , she does a fine job of making a fool of herself with no help at all



I wasn't talking about _her_.

I was talking about the celeb who said he was talking to her just before the fight started.


----------



## whitehall

The former Vice Presidential candidate's family? The radical left is so filled with hatred that they aren't even aware that they are and always have been at war with women.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


>


this thread just went in the shitter...


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> How about Newsmax?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> A drunken fight involving members of the Palin family occurred over the weekend, according to various news reports.
> 
> *The Washington Post* reports the Palin family — including Sarah, the former governor of Alaska and John McCain's running mate during the 2008 presidential election — was at a house party in Anchorage late Saturday night when a "verbal and physical altercation" took place outside.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!


Newsmax.the company that owns fox new


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm pretty sure that the Palin's next stop is tag team wrestling on W. W. W.


----------



## Stephanie

whitehall said:


> The former Vice Presidential candidate's family? The radical left is so filled with hatred that they aren't even aware that they are and always have been at war with women.




not just hate, vile ugly hate of a woman


----------



## daws101

rightwinger said:


> White Trash "First Family" of the GOP


wouldn't that be snow white trash..?


----------



## HenryBHough

Spin it how you will, it's not enough to wipe the memory of the left's diminished Messiah's disgrace on national television from the world.


----------



## EriktheRed

whitehall said:


> The former Vice Presidential candidate's family? The radical left is so filled with hatred that they aren't even aware that they are and always have been at war with women.




Aw, that's cute, too.

Wingnuts thinking that actually works.


----------



## daws101

Stephanie said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see anywhere in the article where Sarah Palin was present.
> 
> But then your "link" didn't work - I'll try it again - and I had to search the Anchorage Dispatch News website (used to be "Anchorage Daily News" until it sold out to DNC operatives).  Now they don't put up all their articles unless you want to pay for them so maybe it's just for their own faithful to read.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me having lived in Alaska before moving in 2008, outside of Anchorage NO one subscribed to that liberal rag.
Click to expand...

right! like you know everyone...anchorage is small but not that small.


----------



## shart_attack

koshergrl said:


>





			
				daws101 said:
			
		

> this thread just went in the shitter...



That's why _I'm_ here.


----------



## daws101

whitehall said:


> The former Vice Presidential candidate's family? The radical left is so filled with hatred that they aren't even aware that they are and always have been at war with women.


----------



## Toro

> A majority of the Palin family — Sarah, Todd, Bristol, and Track — was allegedly involved in a booze-filled brawl over the weekend in which the former vice presidential candidate reportedly screamed, “Don’t you know who I am?” ...
> 
> “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” a party-goer allegedly yelled, making a possible reference to “Sarah Palin’s Alaska,” a failed reality series that ran for nine episodes between Nov. 2010 and Jan. 2011.  ...



Palin Family Allegedly Involved In A Brawl - Yahoo News

lol

Outstanding.


----------



## Stephanie

this will go on all night. they need to get their hate on for a woman. again

I have more important thing's in life to worry over

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

carry on HATERS . It looks real good on you


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> Spin it how you will, it's not enough to wipe the memory of the left's diminished Messiah's disgrace on national television from the world.


yep it's that alternative conservative universe thing I hear so much about.
the speech last night was spot on.
but then again aren't you the guy that said   "nelson mandela  is a terrorist"


----------



## EriktheRed

Stephanie said:


> this will go on all night. they need to get their hate on for a woman. again
> 
> I have more important thing's in life to worry over
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> carry on HATERS . It looks real good on you




Translation: Since it's obvious this actually happened I'm gonna stop stupidly denying it did and slink away.

Btw, how's that American Spring thing goin'?


----------



## daws101

shart_attack said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread just went in the shitter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why _I'm_ here.
Click to expand...

ah sorry, compared to kosher hag any thing you could say would only class the joint up.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> this will go on all night. they need to get their hate on for a woman. again
> 
> I have more important thing's in life to worry over
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> carry on HATERS . It looks real good on you




"I have more important thing's in life to worry over"
 Like rotating the tires on your trailer?


----------



## HenryBHough

Whether or not anything happened is immaterial.

It's all about keeping simple minds away from thinking about Obama's Wednesday Night televised babble.  About the only reasonable explanation is that somebody messed with the Teleprompter.  Or....maybe that somebody DIDN'T!


----------



## daws101

Stephanie said:


> this will go on all night. they need to get their hate on for a woman. again
> 
> I have more important thing's in life to worry over
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> carry on HATERS . It looks real good on you


like what? armageddon? being gang raped by eunuchs?


----------



## Bush92

Yes. Stupid redneck White girl. Too bad she couldn't be more sophisticated like city girls.
lady gaga - Google Search


----------



## DigitalDrifter

guno said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was a party, and they were there.
> 
> Horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> and they got in a fist fight.
> you left that part out.
> and no, it's not horrible. what's horrible is the thought that someone who would yell "Don't you know who I am?" while in a fight was a serious contender for vice president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell who doesn't think that low class wited trash stuff is no big deal, thankfully America dodged the bullet with her and her hoard
Click to expand...


And unfortunately instead took a bullseye from a cannon right between the eyes.


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> Whether or not anything happened is immaterial.
> 
> It's all about keeping simple minds away from thinking about Obama's Wednesday Night televised babble.  About the only reasonable explanation is that somebody messed with the Teleprompter.  Or....maybe that somebody DIDN'T!


both bush's and reagan used teleprompters your point.?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hey, RW nutters, instead of trying lie $appy $arah out of this, you should look at the bright side. Because they were so dumb as to have actually elected that loser, poor Alaska has really gotten a bad rap. It has been even worse for Wasilla, being the meth capital of AK and all that. 

But, now that an actual resident has yelled, _*“This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!”*_, we can all feel a lot better about Alaska. 

Don't you agree?



















(Please ignore that Stoopid Stephanie lives there. No place is perfect.)


----------



## daws101

Bush92 said:


> Yes. Stupid redneck White girl. Too bad she couldn't be more sophisticated like city girls.
> lady gaga - Google Search


so how long did it take you to google up lady gaga? 
bet the last pop diva you could name without online help was Lesley Gore


----------



## Luddly Neddite

daws101 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not anything happened is immaterial.
> 
> It's all about keeping simple minds away from thinking about Obama's Wednesday Night televised babble.  About the only reasonable explanation is that somebody messed with the Teleprompter.  Or....maybe that somebody DIDN'T!
> 
> 
> 
> both bush's and reagan used teleprompters your point.?
Click to expand...


$o does $appy $arah.

So do all public speakers. 

As far as I know, President Obama is the only one who has been criticized for doing exactly what everyone else does.

And, before teleprompters, politicians and others read from notes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ABikerSailor said:


> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.




OMFG.

They're old hands at these drunken brawls.

That's way too damn funny. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stephanie

On this anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, we remember the innocent lives lost on that day. #*NeverForget* pic.twitter.com/nRqWs8yrVS



View more photos and videos

Reply Replied to 0 times
Retweet  Retweeted  Retweeted 106 times 106
Favorite  Favorited  Favorited 47 times 47
More
Embed Tweet

Retweeted by The RGA


----------



## rightwinger

Isn't this the point where cons start derailing with Benghazi and golf?

Oops....looks like a 9-11 derail


----------



## EriktheRed

rightwinger said:


> Isn't this the point where cons start derailing with Benghazi and golf?
> 
> Oops....looks like a 9-11 derail



Is it just Accidential that Obama picks the Eve of 9-11-01 for his speech Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bush92

daws101 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Stupid redneck White girl. Too bad she couldn't be more sophisticated like city girls.
> lady gaga - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> so how long did it take you to google up lady gaga?
> bet the last pop diva you could name without online help was Lesley Gore
Click to expand...

Who is Lesley Gore?


----------



## rightwinger

White trash gotta be white trash

First family of the GOP


----------



## shart_attack

ABikerSailor said:


> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.



Which, again, is cool.

Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.

But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?

Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.

Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Never mind the desperate denial and attempts to derail this thread, let's keep a good thought here -

Even though McCain and $arah never had a chance, we should remember that this could have taken place on the White House lawn. 

So see?

We have a lot to be thankful for. 

We dodged a potentially fatal bullet with McCain and $arah, and we got a damn good president to boot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

shart_attack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.
Click to expand...


Ya dumb chit. You need to read some US history.

The American Revolution was NOT a drunken brawl.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Luddly Neddite said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya dumb chit. You need to read some US history.
> 
> The American Revolution was NOT a drunken brawl.
Click to expand...


Not that they didn't enjoy a wee nip now and then ...

But really, shame on you for comparing trailer trash engaging in a drunken brawl with our founding fathers.





.


----------



## EriktheRed

shart_attack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.
Click to expand...



Our Founding Fathers also weren't a bunch of stupid trailer trash.


----------



## rightwinger

Starting to look like Palin may have a drinking problem

Sarah Palin s Oddball Speech In Denver Sounds Downright Inebriated Crooks and Liars


----------



## shart_attack

ABikerSailor said:


> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.





			
				a random gang of fucking hostile sharts said:
			
		

> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Ya dumb chit. You need to read some US history.
> 
> The American Revolution was NOT a drunken brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Not that they didn't enjoy a wee nip now and then ...
> 
> But really, shame on you for comparing trailer trash engaging in a drunken brawl with our founding fathers.



Aaaaaaaaaaand shame on _you_ for having been born retarded.


----------



## shart_attack

ABikerSailor said:


> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.





			
				a random gang of whiskey bent and hellbound sharts said:
			
		

> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Ya dumb chit. You need to read some US history.
> 
> The American Revolution was NOT a drunken brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Not that they didn't enjoy a wee nip now and then ...
> 
> But really, shame on you for comparing trailer trash engaging in a drunken brawl with our founding fathers.



Also, shame on you for acting online like you're a good American.


----------



## shart_attack

ABikerSailor said:


> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.





			
				the sharts are back in town said:
			
		

> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Ya dumb chit. You need to read some US history.
> 
> The American Revolution was NOT a drunken brawl.





			
				luddly neddite said:
			
		

> Not that they didn't enjoy a wee nip now and then ...
> 
> But really, shame on you for comparing trailer trash engaging in a drunken brawl with our founding fathers.



Oh yeah, and also shame on you for thinking your opinion is so goddamned preferred that you quote _yourself_, BITCH.


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> Starting to look like Palin may have a drinking problem
> 
> Sarah Palin s Oddball Speech In Denver Sounds Downright Inebriated Crooks and Liars




Update: Witnesses, APD confirm Palin family was present at Anchorage party that turned violent

Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch


----------



## guno

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to look like Palin may have a drinking problem
> 
> Sarah Palin s Oddball Speech In Denver Sounds Downright Inebriated Crooks and Liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Witnesses, APD confirm Palin family was present at Anchorage party that turned violent
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
Click to expand...



Maybe the can update the song Kung Foo fighting to White Trash fighting


----------



## Stephanie

Remember a time, waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when the Democrat party and the people in their base had morals and honor in leaving Politicians children alone?

Well this is a sample of the NEW Progressive/Democrat party and their base

Isn't is pretty?


----------



## rightwinger

EriktheRed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the point where cons start derailing with Benghazi and golf?
> 
> Oops....looks like a 9-11 derail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just Accidential that Obama picks the Eve of 9-11-01 for his speech Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

Is it just coincidental that Palin picks the anniversary of 9-11 to get into a drunken brawl?


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Remember a time, waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when the Democrat party and the people in their base had morals and honor in leaving Politicians children alone?
> 
> Well this is a sample of the NEW Progressive/Democrat party and their base
> 
> Isn't is pretty?


These are adults

Adults behaving badly


----------



## asterism

Luddly Neddite said:


> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.



Can it be proven that Sarah Palin was there?

This link says this:



> The night before, Saturday, was a doozy. The details are a little sketchy, but there’s enough of them, from enough different sources, that a story emerges, a story that according to the gossip Gods, looks kind of like this: There’s some sort of unofficial birthday/Iron Dog-type/snowmachine party in Anchorage. A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming.



Her facebook page says this (posted on Sunday Sept. 7th):



> I was traveling yesterday, so I'm posting Todd's 50th birthday greeting a day late, which is fine because the handsome guy barely looks a day over 50.



This link shows she was in Houston as late as Friday night.


----------



## asterism

Luddly Neddite said:


> Never mind the desperate denial and attempts to derail this thread, let's keep a good thought here -
> 
> Even though McCain and $arah never had a chance, we should remember that this could have taken place on the White House lawn.
> 
> So see?
> 
> We have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> We dodged a potentially fatal bullet with McCain and $arah, and we got a damn good president to boot.



This is the second time you said this so I'm curious, how could this ever happen on the White House lawn?  Do Vice Presidents have keggers there?


----------



## Stephanie

asterism said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like blogs?
> 
> Okay, how about actual news?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> C'mon nutters. Tell us how this is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be proven that Sarah Palin was there?
> 
> This link says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before, Saturday, was a doozy. The details are a little sketchy, but there’s enough of them, from enough different sources, that a story emerges, a story that according to the gossip Gods, looks kind of like this: There’s some sort of unofficial birthday/Iron Dog-type/snowmachine party in Anchorage. A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her facebook page says this (posted on Sunday Sept. 7th):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was traveling yesterday, so I'm posting Todd's 50th birthday greeting a day late, which is fine because the handsome guy barely looks a day over 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This link shows she was in Houston as late as Friday night.
Click to expand...


Luddy lies  because he has a real hate hardon for strong women in general but especially for Sarah Palin


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> Is it just coincidental that Palin picks the anniversary of 9-11 to get into a drunken brawl?


Huh?

The events in question happened Saturday night.  Do you know how to use a calendar?


----------



## ogibillm

rightwinger said:


> Isn't this the point where cons start derailing with Benghazi and golf?
> 
> Oops....looks like a 9-11 derail


well it is a thread about palin. 

... and 9/11.... the troops.... america.... you betcha!


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just coincidental that Palin picks the anniversary of 9-11 to get into a drunken brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> The events in question happened Saturday night.  Do you know how to use a calendar?
Click to expand...

 
Palins start to celebrate 9-11 early


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Headline is wrong. It should read: 

"Foul-mouthed Pussy Liberal calls the wrong girl the "C" Word and gets Beaten Senseless by Bristol Palin"


----------



## Stephanie

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Headline is wrong. It should read:
> 
> "Foul-mouthed Pussy Liberal calls the wrong girl the "C" Word and gets Beaten Senseless by Bristol Palin"



She'd probably beat the shit out of half the lib men in this thread. the gossiping HENS.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Headline is wrong. It should read:
> 
> "Foul-mouthed Pussy Liberal calls the wrong girl the "C" Word and gets Beaten Senseless by Bristol Palin"


 
Looks like Bristol has a future on Jerry Springer


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just coincidental that Palin picks the anniversary of 9-11 to get into a drunken brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> The events in question happened Saturday night.  Do you know how to use a calendar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palins start to celebrate 9-11 early
Click to expand...


Do you realize how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just coincidental that Palin picks the anniversary of 9-11 to get into a drunken brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> The events in question happened Saturday night.  Do you know how to use a calendar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palins start to celebrate 9-11 early
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how ridiculous you sound?
Click to expand...

 
Look

We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins

Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?


----------



## ogibillm

Stephanie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Headline is wrong. It should read:
> 
> "Foul-mouthed Pussy Liberal calls the wrong girl the "C" Word and gets Beaten Senseless by Bristol Palin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'd probably beat the shit out of half the lib men in this thread. the gossiping HENS.
Click to expand...

just goes to show the lengths some will go to to not just excuse but condone getting in a drunken fight.


----------



## Moonglow

*Bristol is pissed over not having anyone to make her a single mother...again...*


----------



## Sallow

In this corner Sarah "Barracuda" Palin..




Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News

Maybe she's got a future on the pro wrestling circuit.


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?



Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
Click to expand...

 
It is well known that the Palins are secessionists

They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?

I didn't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?


----------



## Sallow

shart_attack said:


> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
Click to expand...

Sarah loves the attention.

She could easily fade into obscurity.

And she refuses.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah loves the attention.
> 
> She could easily fade into obscurity.
> 
> And she refuses.
Click to expand...

 
I sense a reality show out of this


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah loves the attention.
> 
> She could easily fade into obscurity.
> 
> And she refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a reality show out of this
Click to expand...


The Pugilist Palins of Wasilla?


----------



## ogibillm

since nobody else has said it, i will...

stretch hummer? seriously? how popped was his collar?


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are r't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> I didn't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
Click to expand...


We came so close to having these low class white trash bible thumpers near the seat of power. The Palins are the worst America has to offer


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah loves the attention.
> 
> She could easily fade into obscurity.
> 
> And she refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a reality show out of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pugilist Palins of Wasilla?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

Thangod the American People spoke and put Barack in the WH as opposed to the Snowbilllies in the OP.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are r't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> I didn't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We came so close to having these low class white trash bible thumpers near the seat of power. The Palins are the worst America has to offer
Click to expand...



From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper  

*Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*

Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE $arah and her trailer trash brood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be doin' a lot more than _drinkin'_ if every goddamned retard fresh off the steps of the short bus and rollin' with a trollboard motor over the waves of the Internet like yourself obsessively followed everything you did.
> 
> Get a life, you pathetic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah loves the attention.
> 
> She could easily fade into obscurity.
> 
> And she refuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a reality show out of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pugilist Palins of Wasilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nice outfit!


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> Thangod the American People spoke and put Barack in the WH as opposed to the Snowbilllies in the OP.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are r't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look
> 
> We are not talking about regular Americans here....we are talking about the Palins
> 
> Who else parties and gets drunk to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from your terribly damaged mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> I didn't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We came so close to having these low class white trash bible thumpers near the seat of power. The Palins are the worst America has to offer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
Click to expand...



"
The backwoods brawling began after the clan rolled up to the soiree in a stretch Hummer.

Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.

At one point during the event, Bristol allegedly unleashed a “flurry of blows” at the host because a boy wanted to “have a go” at her sister Willow, the blog said.

The former “Dancing with the Stars” — who has a 5-year-old son, Tripp — stumbled onto the floor and was ushered outside.

Outside, the entire Palin crew got involved, with Track allegedly ripping off his shirt and starting to throw punches. Todd Palin ended up with a bloody nose after the brawl, but it wasn’t clear how, the blog said.

Modal Trigger




The Palin family on stage at the Republican National Convention in 2008.Photo: AP

Modal Trigger




Todd, Sarah and her daughter Bristol’s son Tripp in 2012Photo: Getty Images

A band that was hired to play the party kept the music going throughout the whole ordeal.


----------



## Dot Com

@CrusaderFrank @HenryBHough


----------



## Ravi

Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## MXdad

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...

Too funny
A blooger said it
Huff N Puff said it
No one has any facts to back it up

You post it for the truth - now thats funny


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember a time, waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when the Democrat party and the people in their base had morals and honor in leaving Politicians children alone?
> 
> Well this is a sample of the NEW Progressive/Democrat party and their base
> 
> Isn't is pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> These are adults
> 
> Adults behaving badly
Click to expand...


And their mother has pushed for all the publicity about her little darlings that she could get. 

Amazingly, the youngest, the one with Downs, was also there.


----------



## ogibillm

Ravi said:


> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.


i disagree.
“This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” is my favorite.


----------



## Dot Com

ogibillm said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” is my favorite.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post



Check out the links on the left side of that page. 

Our favorite trailer trash (sorry @Stephanie and @koshergrl) is one busy little bitch.

And, I didn't know they have been in these drunken brawls before.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ravi said:


> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.



From the OP:



> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, *“This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!”*


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
Click to expand...

No matter what, she isn't going to do you.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> @CrusaderFrank @HenryBHough




Ans someone cuaght her ling that she wasn't ther and was traveling,


Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember a time, waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when the Democrat party and the people in their base had morals and honor in leaving Politicians children alone?
> 
> Well this is a sample of the NEW Progressive/Democrat party and their base
> 
> Isn't is pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> These are adults
> 
> Adults behaving badly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And their mother has pushed for all the publicity about her little darlings that she could get.
> 
> Amazingly, the youngest, the one with Downs, was also there.
Click to expand...



ABC news Now reporting it

"Sarah Palin and her family were at the center of a lively party last weekend that erupted into a fight, with daughter Bristol Palin"


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post


> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​
Click to expand...

 
Is anything more Hillbilly trash than a stretch hummer?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah Palin and family caught up in Alaska mass brawl - Telegraph



> _Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!”_


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



UPI Now reporting:

Palin family gets into drunken brawl at snowmobile party

Read more: Palin family gets into drunken brawl at snowmobile party - UPI.com


----------



## Stephanie

Ole luds still on a roll

takes days to get that hate off


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Ole luds still on a roll
> 
> takes days to get that hate off


 
Hate?

We loves our Palins......Americas FAVORITE family


----------



## Stephanie

you people are petty and ugly

whooooooooooooooooooooo, Palin family has a brawl. now I see what THREE threads on  it

is the left that DESPERATE?


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ole luds still on a roll
> 
> takes days to get that hate off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate?
> 
> We loves our Palins......Americas FAVORITE family
Click to expand...



Americas first family (of drunken white trash hill billies)


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> The NY daily News?



Which points to this as a source?

The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update 

Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> the blogger has the most info, for now. but the others sites have confirmed the Palin clan's involvement through the anchorage police department.
> 
> so perhaps the blogger may not have 100% of the picture but it seems that everyone is finding her credible, for now.



Or the blogger just made shit up and the Nazi fucks of the demagogue party spread it like fact.

After all - demagoguery is the heart of your filthy party.


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points to this as a source?
> 
> The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update
> 
> Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.
Click to expand...



they'll swallow anything right now.... their dear Leader and party is taking a hell of beating now and probably in the coming elections

and THESE types of threads is a lot of the reason why. people are SICK OF IT


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points to this as a source?
> 
> The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update
> 
> Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.
Click to expand...

you don't think all those other news outlets would be picking it up if they didn't find the source credible, do you?


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blogger has the most info, for now. but the others sites have confirmed the Palin clan's involvement through the anchorage police department.
> 
> so perhaps the blogger may not have 100% of the picture but it seems that everyone is finding her credible, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the blogger just made shit up and the Nazi fucks of the demagogue party spread it like fact.
> 
> After all - demagoguery is the heart of your filthy party.
Click to expand...

and drunken fist fights is the heart of yours?

seriously. this isn't something they could just make up. there were other witnesses. the truth will come out, and at this point somebody would have come forward if it weren't true.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Katzndogz said:


> Heard it through the grape vine isn't anymore credible.



Nope, AND it points right back to The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update  as it's source.

This is just typical democrat slander and libel. A blogger makes some shit up, HuffingGlue hypes it, and the party faithful declare it absolute fact.


----------



## ogibillm

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points to this as a source?
> 
> The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update
> 
> Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they'll swallow anything right now.... their dear Leader and party is taking a hell of beating now and probably in the coming elections
> 
> and THESE types of threads is a lot of the reason why. people are SICK OF IT
Click to expand...

i'll match every thread on this fight with three on these boards about michelle obama's looks and weight.
care to take me up on that?


----------



## HenryBHough

Tut tut.....

Reading comments on this and other websites it's plain that Democrats are now admittedly and openly RACIST!

Why?  Because of their drumbeat of the term "white trash".  

Yup.  Racist.

The label is yours; wear it proudly!


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> Tut tut.....
> 
> Reading comments on this and other websites it's plain that Democrats are now admittedly and openly RACIST!
> 
> Why?  Because of their drumbeat of the term "white trash".
> 
> Yup.  Racist.
> 
> The label is yours; wear it proudly!




they always have been. another of their favorites is, trailer trash, rednecks, etc

they are the party fill with RACITS, BIGOTS, downright NASTY people

Look at how their elected Representatives talks about WE THE PEOPLE in this country...that's all you need to know about them


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Tut tut.....
> 
> Reading comments on this and other websites it's plain that Democrats are now admittedly and openly RACIST!
> 
> Why?  Because of their drumbeat of the term "white trash".
> 
> Yup.  Racist.
> 
> The label is yours; wear it proudly!




Oh  Pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze pasty face bible thumper


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> Pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze cracka



More racism.

Those Democrats just can't help it.  

*Racism:  A Democrat family value.*


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points to this as a source?
> 
> The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update
> 
> Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they'll swallow anything right now....* their dear Leader and party is taking a hell of beating now *and probably in the coming elections
> 
> and THESE types of threads is a lot of the reason why. people are SICK OF IT
Click to expand...

 
Not as bad as Todd Palin took


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> Americas first family (of drunken white trash hill billies)



And the winner of the Democrat Family Values Committee award for RACIST comment of the day goes to GUMMO!


----------



## rightwinger

HenryBHough said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americas first family (of drunken white trash hill billies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner of the Democrat Family Values Committee award for RACIST comment of the day goes to GUMMO!
Click to expand...

 
I agree with your outrage

It is offensive to Hillbillies to be compared to the Palins


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze cracka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racism.
> 
> Those Democrats just can't help it.
> 
> *Racism:  A Democrat family value.*
Click to expand...



yea that's why the white christian party has so many people of color ,


----------



## ogibillm

HenryBHough said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americas first family (of drunken white trash hill billies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner of the Democrat Family Values Committee award for RACIST comment of the day goes to GUMMO!
Click to expand...

if calling people who use the phrase "white trash" racist is your strongest argument you're in a lot of trouble.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Da da da da Daaaaa...I'm loving it. (the hand wringing)


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> you don't think all those other news outlets would be picking it up if they didn't find the source credible, do you?


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> UPI Now reporting:
> 
> Palin family gets into drunken brawl at snowmobile party
> 
> Read more: Palin family gets into drunken brawl at snowmobile party - UPI.com
Click to expand...



daily Mail Newspaper in the UK now reporting

*Sarah Palin's family 'involved in drunken brawl' *

*Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken brawl at house party Mail Online*

it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” '

'As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.'



Read more: Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken brawl at house party Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## rightwinger

I'm surprised Putin didn't come in and break it up

God damn it Sarah.....You woke me up!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ok, I'm hooked. This is the most entertaining thread I've seen on this board in months. No need to wander around. I'll just park right here and enjoy the fun!!!!!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

All we need is a family member walking around carrying a chimp, and talking about her "critters"....


----------



## guno

Vandalshandle said:


> Ok, I'm hooked. This is the most entertaining thread I've seen on this board in months. No need to wander around. I'll just park right here and enjoy the fun!!!!!!




Almost as good as stephs American Spring!! Let Roll people before it's to late!!!

The Wasilla Hillbillies, the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## ogibillm

Palin family, roll out!


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> and drunken fist fights is the heart of yours?



Oh, I doubt any of this happened. 

Remember, you had a DNC scumbag stalk Palin for years, even buying a house next to her so he could sniff her panties.

The demagogues of the democratic party are some creepy motherfuckers. Remember how leftist icon David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped? Oh how you laughed over that. Such good fun, raping a 14 year old.

So do I think you little Goebbels would fabricate something to slander and libel Sarah Palin with? Do I think the party of sociopaths, who have proudly purged themselves of even a hint of integrity would lie about a hated enemy? 

BWAHAHAHAHA



> seriously. this isn't something they could just make up. there were other witnesses. the truth will come out, and at this point somebody would have come forward if it weren't true.



This is the kind of shit you little Goebbels make up all the time. Slander and Libel are the heart of your filthy party - and pretty much all you have to offer the nation.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...


who gives a shit?

/thread


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY daily News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points to this as a source?
> 
> The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update
> 
> Herr Goebbels, all you have is demagoguery - it's all your filthy party ever has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they'll swallow anything right now.... their dear Leader and party is taking a hell of beating now and probably in the coming elections
> 
> and THESE types of threads is a lot of the reason why. people are SICK OF IT
Click to expand...


Are you ready to roll steph


----------



## the_human_being

Strange. Sarah was on Hannity last night. I didn't see a bruise or mark on her.


----------



## Stephanie

the_human_being said:


> Strange. Sarah was on Hannity last night. I didn't see a bruise or mark on her.




they need their wet dream threads to spew in


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> Da da da da Daaaaa...I'm loving it. (the hand wringing)




Exactly - slander and libel against the hated enemies of the party is raw meat for the stupid savages - as CC here demonstrates.

The sociopaths wouldn't make this up? Only in a heartbeat....


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...


Nothing worse then drunken white trash ,except drunken white trash who almost was a heart beat away from the presidency


Anchorage Police Department spokeswoman Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Daily News that Palin’s family got into the messy fight, but no arrests were made because no one pressed charges.

Just before midnight, “Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects,” according to a statement released by police. “Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident.”

Since the case is still active and an investigation is ongoing, police reports were not disclosed.

According to different reports, son Track Palin got into a fistfight with a man who may have dated his sister, Willow.

As the altercation turned ugly, the Palins were asked to leave the premises.

The owner of the house, Chris Olds, got involved and claimed he was struck by Bristol Palin several times.


----------



## rightwinger

the_human_being said:


> Strange. Sarah was on Hannity last night. I didn't see a bruise or mark on her.


 
Was she naked?


----------



## Impenitent

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> the blogger has the most info, for now. but the others sites have confirmed the Palin clan's involvement through the anchorage police department.
> 
> so perhaps the blogger may not have 100% of the picture but it seems that everyone is finding her credible, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the blogger just made shit up and the Nazi fucks of the demagogue party spread it like fact.
> 
> After all - demagoguery is the heart of your filthy party.
Click to expand...

The story seems to be working its way toward legitimate sources:

You betcha Sarah Palin s whole family reportedly involved in a 20-person brawl - Fox 2 News Headlines


----------



## Impenitent

the_human_being said:


> Strange. Sarah was on Hannity last night. I didn't see a bruise or mark on her.


Did you check her knuckles?


----------



## Ravi

They really should have their own reality show. The Palins are more awesomely ridiculous than the Duck Dynasty duds.


----------



## the_human_being

Impenitent said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. Sarah was on Hannity last night. I didn't see a bruise or mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check her knuckles?
Click to expand...


No. Just stated the fact that she was on Hannity with no readily visible bruises or lacerations. I never saw a close-up of her hands that I remember.


----------



## the_human_being

Ravi said:


> They really should have their own reality show. The Palins are more awesomely ridiculous than the Duck Dynasty duds.



And almost as wealthy.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think all those other news outlets would be picking it up if they didn't find the source credible, do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Vandalshandle

My guess is that God told her to bring her family to this party and bring them to Jesus.....


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think all those other news outlets would be picking it up if they didn't find the source credible, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Witness


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> Remember a time, waaaaaaaaaaaaay back when the Democrat party and the people in their base had morals and honor in leaving Politicians children alone?
> 
> Well this is a sample of the NEW Progressive/Democrat party and their base
> 
> Isn't is pretty?




That's before my time, and I was born in the 50's..

I DO remember that under Bill Clinton the party as a whole made a commitment to purge all integrity, where those who clung to the notion of honesty were ridiculed by the party rulers. Truth is only that which serves the party became the dogma of the drones.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post




{Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}

Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...

FAIL...


----------



## Uncensored2008

MXdad said:


> Too funny
> A blooger said it
> Huff N Puff said it
> No one has any facts to back it up
> 
> You post it for the truth - now thats funny



They are the demagogue party, after all....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
Click to expand...

 
Funny....

I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a single story about the Palin brawl

Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” is my favorite.
Click to expand...


It's almost as if Jon Stewarts writers were scripting the whole thing.

Oh wait, they were...


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a single story about the Palin brawl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos



Funny Comrade Goebbels, how every story you of the demagogue party link all points back to the same DNC paid blogger.....


----------



## Impenitent

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a singl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos
Click to expand...

No, but I found a related story...

Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News


----------



## Dot Com

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop what others have reported — that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance:
> 
> “On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle. A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> 
> Here’s the salacious scoop from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne:
> 
> “A nice, mellow party, until the Palin’s show up. There’s beer, of course, and maybe other things. Which is all fine, but just about the time when some people might have had one too many, a Track Palin stumbles out of a stretch Hummer, and immediately spots an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. Track isn’t happy with this guy, the story goes. There’s words, and more. The owner of the house gets involved, and he probably wished he hadn’t. At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.”
> 
> Is this real life or a scene from a Real Housewives show? If the above account is real … oh my.
> 
> Meanwhile, because the drama never ceases, the next night, Bristol Palin returned to her home in Wasilla to find a stalker in her driveway, who was arrested and charged with felony stalking.
> 
> Somewhere, producers at TLC are kicking themselves that “Sarah Palin’s Alaska” isn’t still on the air.​
Click to expand...

lol

Bristol would be good to have your back 



> At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe: Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. *Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly*, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!”


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Funny Comrade Goebbels, how every story you of the demagogue party link all points back to the same DNC paid blogger.....


 
Anchorage PD is a paid DNC blogger?


----------



## rightwinger

Impenitent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a singl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I found a related story...
> 
> Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News
Click to expand...

 
Could have saved alot of money by studying drunken Palins


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Comrade Goebbels, how every story you of the demagogue party link all points back to the same DNC paid blogger.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage PD is a paid DNC blogger?
Click to expand...


{according to the blog Political Gates.}

Hardly Anchorage PD.

Hey, you're a liar for the party - it the greatest honor a demagogue can have.


----------



## Ravi

any video yet? That would be awesome.


----------



## HenryBHough

I see the Democrats have backed off their earlier racist chants.

Maybe they *can* be educated?


----------



## rightwinger

Ravi said:


> any video yet? That would be awesome.


 
TMZ is drooling


----------



## Vandalshandle

I would love to have a totally private, heart to heart talk with McCain about Sarah. You know, a talk in which he knows that he won't be quoted and can say what he really thinks about his choice for a running made, from a retrospective basis.


----------



## guno

Ravi said:


> any video yet? That would be awesome.


 a witness


----------



## guno

Impenitent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a singl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I found a related story...
> 
> Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News
Click to expand...



Fox News
You betcha Sarah Palin s whole family reportedly involved in a 20-person brawl - FOX 29 News Philadelphia WTXF-TV


----------



## HenryBHough

Goodness, Gummo!

An entire post without your copyright racism!

Is there hope for you?  Actual hope?


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> and drunken fist fights is the heart of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I doubt any of this happened.
> 
> Remember, you had a DNC scumbag stalk Palin for years, even buying a house next to her so he could sniff her panties.
> 
> The demagogues of the democratic party are some creepy motherfuckers. Remember how leftist icon David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped? Oh how you laughed over that. Such good fun, raping a 14 year old.
> 
> So do I think you little Goebbels would fabricate something to slander and libel Sarah Palin with? Do I think the party of sociopaths, who have proudly purged themselves of even a hint of integrity would lie about a hated enemy?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously. this isn't something they could just make up. there were other witnesses. the truth will come out, and at this point somebody would have come forward if it weren't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the kind of shit you little Goebbels make up all the time. Slander and Libel are the heart of your filthy party - and pretty much all you have to offer the nation.
Click to expand...



*Bet its not the first time the wasilla-hillbillies did something like that*


----------



## HenryBHough

"hillbillies" is a pejorative term favoured by Democrats as they wage war on working people, especially coal miners and their families.


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” is my favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost as if Jon Stewarts writers were scripting the whole thing.
> 
> Oh wait, they were...
Click to expand...

You're going to look silly when the video is released.


----------



## guno

Vandalshandle said:


> I would love to have a totally private, heart to heart talk with McCain about Sarah. You know, a talk in which he knows that he won't be quoted and can say what he really thinks about his choice for a running made, from a retrospective basis.



Can you imagine if she took over for McCain if he were elected and he died, The white house would have velvet Elvis pictures and the Presidential car would be a stretch Humvee with camo, real white trash stuff. Their relatives parking their trailer houses on the White House Front Lawn

Yep America dodged the bullet alright


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a singl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I found a related story...
> 
> Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News
> You betcha Sarah Palin s whole family reportedly involved in a 20-person brawl - FOX 29 News Philadelphia WTXF-TV
Click to expand...


{The blogger described the scene, }

Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...

FAIL...


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the NY Post , a Fox Newspaper
> 
> *Palin family in ‘drunken brawl’*
> 
> Palin family in 8216 drunken brawl 8217 New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sarah and Todd Palin had been invited to the 40th birthday party for a champion snowmobile racer and brought the children along, according to the blog Political Gates.}
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny....
> 
> I just checked the FoxNews site and they don't have a singl
> 
> Fox News - Breaking News Updates Latest News Headlines Photos News Videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I found a related story...
> 
> Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News
> You betcha Sarah Palin s whole family reportedly involved in a 20-person brawl - FOX 29 News Philadelphia WTXF-TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {The blogger described the scene, }
> 
> Ooops, right back to the same DNC paid stalker...
> 
> FAIL...
Click to expand...

You know something about the blogger nobody else does?


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> Can you imagine if she took over for McCain if he were elected and he died, The white house would have velvet Elvis pictures and the Presidential car would be a stretch Humvee with camo, real *white trash* stuff. Their relatives parking their trailer houses on the White House Front Lawn
> 
> Yep America dodged the bullet alright



And just when we thought Gummo had gotten his RACIST instincts under control.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a totally private, heart to heart talk with McCain about Sarah. You know, a talk in which he knows that he won't be quoted and can say what he really thinks about his choice for a running made, from a retrospective basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine if she took over for McCain if he were elected and he died, The white house would have velvet Elvis pictures and the Presidential car would be a stretch Humvee with camo, real white trash stuff. Their relatives parking their trailer houses on the White House Front Lawn
> 
> Yep America dodged the bullet alright
Click to expand...


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> "hillbillies" is a pejorative term favoured by Democrats as they wage war on working people, especially coal miners and their families.


Oh nonsense. The Beverly Hillbillies have depicted hillbillies as being backwards, uneducated isolated mountain people on American and international TV continuously shown for over 50 years.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. The "c" word MAY have been mentioned. Got independent proof? Video? Witnesses? OK. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of shit goes viral fast, but notice that EVERY last story goes right back to one blogger.
> 
> Palin needs to sue these demagogues the way Carol Burnett did the Enquirer.
Click to expand...

Yes she should....


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a bunch of old hens gossiping
> I swear they get more petty every day. need someone to hate on I guess. things haven't been good for dems lately..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Queen of Pot/Kettle weighs in.
> 
> How's that American Spring thing goin'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> becoming a troll are we?
Click to expand...

Let's ROLL, Stephanie!


----------



## bodecea

HenryBHough said:


> This continuing Democrat War on Strong Women isn't going to play well with Hillary.  Unless, of course, they know something about her that hasn't been generally disclosed.....


Strong women?


----------



## Dot Com

Ravi said:


> any video yet? That would be awesome.


Bristol could easily get a paid gig for Celebrity Boxing  She has a killer right hand apparently


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any video yet? That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol could easily get a paid gig for Celebrity Boxing  She has a killer right hand apparently
Click to expand...



They would be great on the Jerry Springer show


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> You're going to look silly when the video is released.



How long is it going to take the party to fabricate the video?

I mean, if the stalker had video, it would be out there, so any video that comes out at this late date is created after the fact.

Don't get me wrong, your filthy party likely will create video that will come out in a couple of weeks - it's kind of what you do...


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to look silly when the video is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long is it going to take the party to fabricate the video?
> 
> I mean, if the stalker had video, it would be out there, so any video that comes out at this late date is created after the fact.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your filthy party likely will create that will come out in a couple of weeks - it's kind of what you do...
Click to expand...



oh I see people are fabricating videos now


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to look silly when the video is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long is it going to take the party to fabricate the video?
> 
> I mean, if the stalker had video, it would be out there, so any video that comes out at this late date is created after the fact.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your filthy party likely will create that will come out in a couple of weeks - it's kind of what you do...
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> oh I see people are fabricating videos now



All the time, Batshit.

And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.

{Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}

Rathergate - MediaMythBusters

Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to look silly when the video is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long is it going to take the party to fabricate the video?
> 
> I mean, if the stalker had video, it would be out there, so any video that comes out at this late date is created after the fact.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your filthy party likely will create that will come out in a couple of weeks - it's kind of what you do...
Click to expand...


Getting desperate aren't you , preemptive whining


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
Click to expand...



Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Getting desperate aren't you , preemptive whining



Again, IF the stalker had video, it would be as viral as this story - but alas, no video.

IF one magically appears in a week or two, come on, your party will have faked it - and it will probably be exposed.

Come on, you guys are frauds and liars, you make shit up to slander enemies of the party.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked



Mocked by you, Herr Goebbels?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
Click to expand...


Mocked by Sock


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
Click to expand...



*Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*

*A person who was there and gives his name*

*"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.

The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”

Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.

Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.

They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.

He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.

It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.

As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.

After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.

“They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.

The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."

Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne
*


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
Click to expand...



So now the homeowner who invite the Palins over is making up a story?


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So now the homeowner who invite the Palins over is making up a story?
Click to expand...



*Witness To Palin Family Drunken Brawl Comes Forward With The Juicy Details… And Allegedly Gets Fired! (Video)*

*Witness To Palin Family Drunken Brawl Comes Forward With The Juicy Details... And Allegedly Gets Fired Video Firebrand Progressives*


----------



## Ravi

Poor Sarah just hasn't been the same since Glen Rice kicked her out of bed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Witnesses “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” comment makes him sounds like your typical misogynists Liberal Pussy boy

Notice how they account gets fuzzy right when someone calls Bristol a **** then gets pummeled -- by Bristol, for it


----------



## Dot Com

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
Click to expand...

OMG!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ravi said:


> Poor Sarah just hasn't been the same since Glen Rice kicked her out of bed.



Glenn Rice said that Obama gives better blow jobs, but was unclear if he meant Michelle or Barry


----------



## Ravi

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sarah just hasn't been the same since Glen Rice kicked her out of bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Rice said that Obama gives better blow jobs, but was unclear if he meant Michelle or Barry
Click to expand...

That doesn't surprise me. Sarah is bad at everything she does.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!
Click to expand...


I am sure now more eyewitnesses will be coming forward


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Witnesses “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” comment makes him sounds like your typical misogynists Liberal Pussy boy
> 
> Notice how they account gets fuzzy right when someone calls Bristol a **** then gets pummeled -- by Bristol, for it


----------



## Dot Com

Bristol went off!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Witnesses “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” comment makes him sounds like your typical misogynists Liberal Pussy boy
> 
> Notice how they account gets fuzzy right when someone calls Bristol a **** then gets pummeled -- by Bristol, for it
Click to expand...


OH, they called Bristol a **** and not a ******


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> It is well known that the Palins are secessionists
> 
> They hate America and everything associated with it. Why else would they have a weekend bash to celebrate 9-11?
> 
> I didn't go to a 9-11 party last weekend, did you?



It's known that Todd Palin was part of a group that advocated secession among other things many years ago.  That's different than what you said.

Where are you getting this information about a 9-11 party?


----------



## Political Junky

As if there were any doubt that the Palins lack social skills.
Sarah Palin I Owe America A Global Apology Because John McCain Should Be Our President - NewsHounds


----------



## Bush92

What the...how is this even a story? Oh, I see, there is a little cabal of faggots that can't give up on Christian White woman Palin. Shows your hatred and radical ways. Why should anyone tolerate you?


----------



## guno

Bush92 said:


> What the...how is this even a story? Oh, I see, there is a little cabal of faggots that can't give up on Christian White woman Palin. Shows your hatred and radical ways. Why should anyone tolerate you?




ah whining about she is being attacked because is is a chriter and white? Not that she is a lunatic.. Interesting


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Impenitent said:


> No, but I found a related story...
> 
> Millions in taxpayer money used to study drunken monkeys Fox News



Appalling that they would torture intelligent and sentient life forms when when they've got easy access to low lifers like the Palins.


----------



## HenryBHough

If this blog-rape of Governor Palin comforts Democrats in their hour of need after seeing their hero melt down on live television then I guess it keeps them from actual felonious assaults.  Not a bad thing on the whole.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vandalshandle said:


> I would love to have a totally private, heart to heart talk with McCain about Sarah. You know, a talk in which he knows that he won't be quoted and can say what he really thinks about his choice for a running made, from a retrospective basis.



No fool like an old fool. 

He was seeing stars, just as his staff was. They wanted to win and it didn't matter to the that she could hardly manage to memorize her own home address.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> Fox News
> You betcha Sarah Palin s whole family reportedly involved in a 20-person brawl - FOX 29 News Philadelphia WTXF-TV



The broken hearted RWs will continue to lie to themselves and to us. No matter what proof there is, they will say its a lie. 

Willful ignorance - its all the poor RWs have.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> *Bet its not the first time the wasilla-hillbillies did something like that*



Someone else suggested a google search. I did and turns out they're old hands at these drunken brawls.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> "hillbillies" is a pejorative term favoured by Democrats as they wage war on working people, especially coal miners and their families.



I wouldn't call them "hillbillies" because they don't qualify.

They sure as hell qualify as trailer trash though.


----------



## Impenitent

ogibillm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote was Palin screaming, "do you know who I am?". What an entitlement junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” is my favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost as if Jon Stewarts writers were scripting the whole thing.
> 
> Oh wait, they were...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're going to look silly when the video is released.
Click to expand...

They'd believe it, if it had James O'keefe and Hannah Giles in it!


----------



## HenryBHough

Appears The DNC is now paying-per-post rather than per line.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> Can you imagine if she took over for McCain if he were elected and he died, The white house would have velvet Elvis pictures and the Presidential car would be a stretch Humvee with camo, real white trash stuff. Their relatives parking their trailer houses on the White House Front Lawn
> 
> Yep America dodged the bullet alright



Yeah, that's what I meant when I said it could have happened on the White House lawn. 

I mean really ... Can't you just see that bunch, whooping it up in the rose garden? Drunken friends falling in the rose bushes and the military guard trying to keep anyone from getting too badly hurt.


----------



## Dot Com

Going out for a couple hrs.

BBL

Glen Rice bump  Sarah Palin had sex with ex-NBA star Glen Rice snorted cocaine and cheated on husband book claims - NY Daily News 

@HenryBHough @CrusaderFrank @Uncensored2008


----------



## Vandalshandle

I see a movie in this, but I don't know who would play Sarah. Not only was Joan Rivers too old, but she is pretty much dead. I'm thinking that maybe they could get the former Miss. South Carolina:


----------



## guno

Bush92 said:


> What the...how is this even a story? Oh, I see, there is a little cabal of faggots that can't give up on Christian White woman Palin. Shows your hatred and radical ways. Why should anyone tolerate you?



Seems like you are foaming at the mouth, will you do any tongue talking this evening?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Again, IF the stalker had video, it would be as viral as this story - but alas, no video.
> 
> IF one magically appears in a week or two, come on, your party will have faked it - and it will probably be exposed.
> 
> Come on, you guys are frauds and liars, you make shit up to slander enemies of the party.



Well, we will all be watching for the Palin's law suit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*



Oh, so it was just another night with the Palins.


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it was just another night with the Palins.
Click to expand...



Yes normal behavior for the Palin's and their supporters , that's why their kind don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## guno

Bush92 said:


> What the...how is this even a story? Oh, I see, there is a little cabal of faggots that can't give up on Christian White woman Palin. Shows your hatred and radical ways. Why should anyone tolerate you?




So you are saying because she is white and christian she should get a pass?  More white entitlement?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Poor eyewitness gets fired for telling the truth. That's the RW for you. 

Witness To Palin Family Drunken Brawl Comes Forward With The Juicy Details... And Allegedly Gets Fired Video Firebrand Progressives



> The lurid, stereotypical tale of *Sarah Palin* and her family entering into an alcohol-fueled melee at a snowmobile party is starting to pick up in the mainstream media, with _Good Morning America_ devoting an entire segment to the story this morning. In doing so, they talked to *Eric Thompson*, an eyewitness who attended the party at the invitation of his boss.
> But Thompson, who also gave his account to Alaskan political blogger *Amanda Coyne*, was fired today for talking to the media.
> _Entertainment Tonight_ producer *Elizabeth Applegate* tweeted that she’d spoken to Townsend this morning, who confirmed that he’d been fired specifically for talking to ABC. Weirdly enough, Political Gates reported that Thompson’s former employers, McKenna Brothers Paving, were the hosts of the party where the brawl took place.
> 
> Last Saturday, many members of the Palin family attended a Wasilla party honoring the champions of the Iron Dog snowmobile race, and their presence eventually sparked a 20-person brawl — in which the Palins allegedly, wholeheartedly participated.



More and the video at the link.

RWs here - are you still pretending this didn't' happen?

That really cracks me up. 

If you're an ignorant RW, you can just make things go away by pretending it didn't happen.


----------



## HenryBHough

Whatever they're paying it's not money well spent.

The spectacle of the left's failed Messiah on nationwide TV isn't fading as they hoped.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This "Palin thing" is that some Liberal Pussy Boy called Bristol Palin the "C" word and got his ass kicked -- by Bristol


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Her "apology" is a hoot. 

For anyone who missed it -

Sarah Palin I Owe America A Global Apology Because John McCain Should Be Our President - NewsHounds


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They'll drop this as fast as when they found out that instead of being an old Jewish guy, George Zimmerman was a Hispanic


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> They'll drop this as fast as when they found out that instead of being an old Jewish guy, George Zimmerman was a Hispanic




I love watching your desperation


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...



NEW YORK TIMES

"Before they left, however, Mrs. Palin unleashed several rounds of profanity and Track Palin made a vulgar gesture toward the crowd, according to one participant at the party who declined to be identified out of fear of reprisals."

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/us/politics/sarah-palin-family-alaska-brawl.html?_r=0


----------



## koshergrl

So...bloggers claim they have *heard* that this terrible brawl take place...

But the cops won't say the Palins were involved, and nobody wants to press charges, and the only source that I've seen NAMED is:

"Eric Thompson, an employee of the firm whose office manager hosted the party, said he was fired after speaking to ABC News.)
The Palin family was not available for comment. But Mrs. Palin, in a Facebook post on Sunday, said that she had been traveling “yesterday” — the day the party was held — so she wanted to post a birthday greeting to her husband one day late. Mrs. Palin made no mention of the party."

So the guy who allegedly was punched by Bristol, who threw the party, hasn't said a thing and in fact fired one of his employees...before, or after talking to ABC news? Well abc says after..but anybody's guess....probably he knew he was on the way out and this is his mea culpa.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/us/politics/sarah-palin-family-alaska-brawl.html?_r=0

Sounds like the progressive nutbags are again harassing women and children.


----------



## rightwinger

guno said:


> NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> "Before they left, however, Mrs. Palin unleashed several rounds of profanity and Track Palin made a vulgar gesture toward the crowd, according to one participant at the party who declined to be identified out of fear of reprisals."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/us/politics/sarah-palin-family-alaska-brawl.html?_r=0



Class act from Americas favorite family


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> So...bloggers claim they have *heard* that this terrible brawl take place...
> 
> But the cops won't say the Palins were involved, and nobody wants to press charges, and the only source that I've seen NAMED is:
> 
> "Eric Thompson, an employee of the firm whose office manager hosted the party, said he was fired after speaking to ABC News.)
> The Palin family was not available for comment. But Mrs. Palin, in a Facebook post on Sunday, said that she had been traveling “yesterday” — the day the party was held — so she wanted to post a birthday greeting to her husband one day late. Mrs. Palin made no mention of the party."
> 
> So the guy who allegedly was punched by Bristol, who threw the party, hasn't said a thing and in fact fired one of his employees...before, or after talking to ABC news? Well abc says after..but anybody's guess....probably he knew he was on the way out and this is his mea culpa.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/us/politics/sarah-palin-family-alaska-brawl.html?_r=0
> 
> Sounds like the progressive nutbags are again harassing women and children.


Sounds like a major coverup by the Palin mafia


----------



## HenryBHough

koshergrl said:


> Sounds like the progressive nutbags are again harassing women and children.



So unfair to take them to task for merely doing wot they do best!


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> "Before they left, however, Mrs. Palin unleashed several rounds of profanity and Track Palin made a vulgar gesture toward the crowd, according to one participant at the party who declined to be identified out of fear of reprisals."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/us/politics/sarah-palin-family-alaska-brawl.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class act from Americas favorite family
Click to expand...



Remember this

"Wasilla hillbillies looting Neiman Marcus from coast to coast,"

The Washington Monthly


----------



## JimH52

Good thing Zimmerman wasn't there.  Somebody woulda go shot for sure!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Whatever they're paying it's not money well spent.
> 
> The spectacle of the left's failed Messiah on nationwide TV isn't fading as they hoped.



$appy $arah belongs to the ignernt right.



> So unfair to take them to task for merely doing wot they do best!



Drinking, brawling, flipping the bird does appear to be their main talent.

And trash doesn't fall far from the trailer. 

What a bunch of losers.


----------



## koshergrl

Imagine how upset you'd be if it were true!


----------



## rightwinger

More white trash family values. Palins start them young


Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever they're paying it's not money well spent.
> 
> The spectacle of the left's failed Messiah on nationwide TV isn't fading as they hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $appy $arah belongs to the ignernt right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unfair to take them to task for merely doing wot they do best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Drinking, brawling, flipping the bird does appear to be their main talent.*
> 
> And trash doesn't fall far from the trailer.
> 
> What a bunch of losers.
Click to expand...


Palins start them young


----------



## HenryBHough

rightwinger said:


> More white trash family values. Palins start them young



Racist ("white trash") much?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll drop this as fast as when they found out that instead of being an old Jewish guy, George Zimmerman was a Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching your desperation
Click to expand...


I lost a sock


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> Imagine how upset you'd be if it were true!



Okay ... look at the links to legit news sources and prove they're lying. 

You won't even try. 

You do this all the time. Yu say something really dumb and when asked for PROOF, you tuck your tail between your legs and POOF!, you're gone. 

Face it. They're trailer trash and they got caught.


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how upset you'd be if it were true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... look at the links to legit news sources and prove they're lying.
> 
> You won't even try.
> 
> You do this all the time. Yu say something really dumb and when asked for PROOF, you tuck your tail between your legs and POOF!, you're gone.
> 
> Face it. They're trailer trash and they got caught.
Click to expand...

Now they are trying to bully everyone to keep quiet


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Palin terrifies them, makes their sac shrivel up, for the Lib men too


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how upset you'd be if it were true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... look at the links to legit news sources and prove they're lying.
> 
> You won't even try.
> 
> You do this all the time. Yu say something really dumb and when asked for PROOF, you tuck your tail between your legs and POOF!, you're gone.
> 
> Face it. They're trailer trash and they got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now they are trying to bully everyone to keep quiet
Click to expand...



The queen of trailer trash


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> Palin terrifies them, makes their sac shrivel up, for the Lib men too




Yes white bible thumping trash scares us so


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

so let me get this straight.

Hordes of black people gather together and destroy a town and you idiot liberals shrug it off.

Hordes of black people surround random white people and beat them up and you shrug it off.

Sarah Palin's kid flips off another little kid and you morons flip out?

OMG The Palins are a dysfunctional family like 90% of America, let's go a rampage.

you morons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We need a Palin subforum


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...



*Joe and Mika Laugh at Palin Family’s Drunken Brawl on Morning Joe*

*The hosts of Morning Joe just couldn’t help but touch on the bizarre story of Sarah Palin’s familygetting into an alleged drunken brawl at a snowmobile party in Alaska this week during their look at this morning’s papers.

Joe Scarborough read aloud from the New York Post, which reported that “the backwoods brawling began after the clan rolled up to the soiree in a stretch Hummer.”


“It’s unbelievable,” Scarborough said, before reading more details like this quote from a partygoer: “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” Meanwhile, Mika Brzezinski quietly laughed despite herself.

Joe and Mika Laugh at Palin Family 8217 s Drunken Brawl on Morning Joe Mediaite
*


----------



## rdean

We won!
Besides, I don't think she's a hillbilly.  She looks like she has a full set of teeth and her boobs look new.


----------



## Political Junky

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Joe and Mika Laugh at Palin Family’s Drunken Brawl on Morning Joe*
> 
> *The hosts of Morning Joe just couldn’t help but touch on the bizarre story of Sarah Palin’s familygetting into an alleged drunken brawl at a snowmobile party in Alaska this week during their look at this morning’s papers.
> 
> Joe Scarborough read aloud from the New York Post, which reported that “the backwoods brawling began after the clan rolled up to the soiree in a stretch Hummer.”
> 
> 
> “It’s unbelievable,” Scarborough said, before reading more details like this quote from a partygoer: “This isn’t some damned hillbilly reality show!” Meanwhile, Mika Brzezinski quietly laughed despite herself.
> 
> Joe and Mika Laugh at Palin Family 8217 s Drunken Brawl on Morning Joe Mediaite*
Click to expand...

The stretch Hummer says so much.


----------



## guno

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> so let me get this straight.
> 
> Hordes of black people gather together and destroy a town and you idiot liberals shrug it off.
> 
> Hordes of black people surround random white people and beat them up and you shrug it off.
> 
> Sarah Palin's kid flips off another little kid and you morons flip out?
> 
> OMG The Palins are a dysfunctional family like 90% of America, let's go a rampage.
> 
> you morons.





*A person who was there and gives his name*
*"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.

The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”

Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.

Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.

They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.

He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.

It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.

As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.

After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.

“They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.

The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."*


----------



## HenryBHough

Yes, I can see why an assertive woman is so frightening to liberals.  Why one might so uppity as to try to get elected president!


----------



## guno

guno said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me get this straight.
> 
> Hordes of black people gather together and destroy a town and you idiot liberals shrug it off.
> 
> Hordes of black people surround random white people and beat them up and you shrug it off.
> 
> Sarah Palin's kid flips off another little kid and you morons flip out?
> 
> OMG The Palins are a dysfunctional family like 90% of America, let's go a rampage.
> 
> 
> you morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name
> "Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."*
Click to expand...



This going global

Sarah Palin Brawl Former Alaska Governor And Family Reportedly Caught In Drunken House Party Fight In Anchorage


SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> so let me get this straight.
> 
> Hordes of black people gather together and destroy a town and you idiot liberals shrug it off.
> 
> Hordes of black people surround random white people and beat them up and you shrug it off.
> 
> Sarah Palin's kid flips off another little kid and you morons flip out?
> 
> OMG The Palins are a dysfunctional family like 90% of America, let's go a rampage.
> 
> you morons.



Goggle    "drunken white trash brawl"    and up comes the palins


----------



## HenryBHough

Again with the racism.

Sorta makes the party proud....though it may alienate a number of might-have-been voters.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Again with the racism.
> 
> Sorta makes the party proud....though it may alienate a number of might-have-been voters.




The owner of the house gets involved,  At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe:  Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. and Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!

And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the racism.
> 
> Sorta makes the party proud....though it may alienate a number of might-have-been voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the house gets involved,  At this point, he’s up against nearly the whole Palin tribe:  Palin women screaming. Palin men thumping their chests. and Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!
> 
> And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking.
Click to expand...



Fox news 

Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Yes, I can see why an assertive woman is so frightening to liberals.  Why one might so uppity as to try to get elected president!




*Palin's 'Jerry Springer' brawl*

*A fight involving Sarah Palin and her family, which one witness likened to a brawl on “The Jerry Springer Show,” reportedly broke out during a party last weekend in Anchorage, Alaska.

Palin s Jerry Springer brawl TheHill


*


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Yes, I can see why an assertive woman is so frightening to liberals.  Why one might so uppity as to try to get elected president!




I strongly condemn this act of white on white violent crime. It's caused by the breakdown of their family unit and the type of music that they listen to.


----------



## Dot Com

Any Palin FB followers have any updates


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Yes, I can see why an assertive woman is so frightening to liberals.  Why one might so uppity as to try to get elected president!




Yes a lunatic fundy white trash christer strikes fear!!!  Go back to your trailer


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Any Palin FB followers have any updates




I am sure more is coming


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> I strongly condemn this act of white on white violent crime. It's caused by the breakdown of their family unit and the type of music that they listen to.



I think the correct name for this is 

Trash on trash crime.


----------



## Stephanie

trash is all you post. so you're correct


----------



## Dot Com

I'm going to wait 24hrs before crucifying the Payland clan this time.


----------



## asterism

Luddly Neddite said:


> Okay ... look at the links to legit news sources and prove they're lying.
> 
> You won't even try.
> 
> You do this all the time. Yu say something really dumb and when asked for PROOF, you tuck your tail between your legs and POOF!, you're gone.
> 
> Face it. They're trailer trash and they got caught.



They may or may not be trash, I don't know.  This behavior is not confined to a certain income or lifestyle.  A drunken brawl with nobody pressing charges?  That's not even approaching the very high-dollar party Ray Lewis threw for the Super Bowl in Atlanta (someone got shot there).  Paris Hilton is a few standard deviations away from middle class but she's certainly trash (and her parties get violent too).  Heck, even the Kennedys were known to party down on Martha's Vineyard.

I've read quite a few of the legitimate news links and they all point back to the same source and the Anchorage PD which only confirms that the Palin family was there.  I'll be the thinking person that waits for more information.

The first place I saw this gossip was Raw Story so it would be funny if this turned into another "Sealed vs. Sealed" debacle.  Some drug addict with journalist credentials made up a story about Karl Rove being indicted and claimed that Rove would be arrested within 24 hours.  When a full day had passed without an arrest, one of the other sycophants said that it was standard that 24 hours means "24 business hours."  Then some other idiot with journalism credentials claimed with authority that it means 3 business days.  This all fell apart and the Raw Story had to issue an apology.  In it they claimed that the drug-addled former employee "got ahead of the news cycle."  That's a great euphemism for "he made it up."

So while I don't deny the likelihood of this event happening, so far the evidence that Sarah Palin was there is pretty thin.  The owner of the property has not corroborated the story.  No charges have been filed.  Nobody was arrested.  One anti-Palin blogger and one other person who got fired by a friend of the Palin family are the only sources.


----------



## Dot Com

$arah Barracuda needs to come out & clear the air tomorrow. I'd like to see Todd's nose as proof as to whether there was a snowbilly throw down


----------



## asterism

Dot Com said:


> $arah Barracuda needs to come out & clear the air tomorrow. I'd like to see Todd's nose as proof as to whether there was a snowbilly throw down



Why should she?


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> $arah Barracuda needs to come out & clear the air tomorrow. I'd like to see Todd's nose as proof as to whether there was a snowbilly throw down



The are laying low waiting to see who also comes out who was at the "party" Remember these are real nasty people who like to threaten


----------



## Rikurzhen

And here's background on the loon that "reported" this story, serial Palin harasser Amanda Coyne:

Conspiracy reporter and self-proclaimed Sarah Palin hater Amanda Coyne recently cried foul after being banned by Team Sarah only to be unbanned by Team Sarah. This on top of the heals of an article written by her on March 13, scratch that, ‘just reporting’ an opinion piece on a story which was at least 6 months old, and unfairly linked to Sarah Palin.

Miss Coyne, to no ones surprise, also has a website dedicated to smearing Governor Palin, for profit!

Coyne holds both a Bachelor of Arts in English and a Masters of Fine Arts in ‘creative writing’ from the University of Iowa, her home state. Amanda Coyne is married to Tony Hopfinger and editor at the Anchorage Daily News and is a friend of Andrew Halcro. Halcro ran against Sarah Palin for governor, and lost, and seems to have an axe to grind against Governor Palin as well. Tony Hopfinger is her husband, co-conspirator and editor at Anchorage Daily News.

To start, Coyne is no reporter. Nor is she a journalist. She is a politically-biased freelance writer who teaches writing at Alaska Pacific University and is a contributing blogger at Huffington Post. Just go to the Alaska Dispatch and you will witness Coyne’s writings and opinions at work. With a “Palin Watch” tab on which conveniently transfers the website into a personal political platform, the website promotes Coyne and her husband’s political agenda and revels in its liberal bias with endless attempts in smearing Gov. Palin.

If you follow her writings, it does not take long to observe that Amanda Coyne’s is out to destroy Sarah Palin at every chance. Anything anti-Palin is fair game. She describes her writing as ‘alternative journalism’ and her willingness to serve as Alaska’s number one pathetic hack never stretches the imagination as she recruits college interns to help her make money smearing Governor Palin.

Coyne was the first biographer hired for a Palin biography project. Whether she was ‘fired’ or walked away is a little murky but she claims that Palin was “not as substantial as I thought” stating “I simply can’t have my name on what, so far, is turning out to be a puff piece without substance.”

Funny. Coyne would never pass the Society of Professional Journalists Code of Ethics Exam. Nor could she fulfill the duty of a real journalist whose means is to seek the truth and provide fair and comprehensive accounts of events and issues. But that doesn’t seem to matter to Miss Coyne.​


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> $arah Barracuda needs to come out & clear the air tomorrow. I'd like to see Todd's nose as proof as to whether there was a snowbilly throw down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are laying low waiting to see who also comes out who was at the "party" Remember these are real nasty people who like to threaten
Click to expand...



*Palin Family Brawl Witness Gets Fired for Talking to Good Morning America*

*The lurid, stereotypical tale of Sarah Palin and her family entering into an alcohol-fueled melee at a snowmobile party is starting to pick up in the mainstream media, with Good Morning America devoting an entire segment to the story this morning. In doing so, they talked to Eric Thompson, an eyewitness who attended the party at the invitation of his boss.

Sarah Palin Family Brawl Witness Gets Fired VIDEO Mediaite

The palins are real common white trash , which doesn't say much of her supporters *


----------



## asterism

guno said:


> The are laying low waiting to see who also comes out who was at the "party" Remember these are real nasty people who like to threaten



They are private citizens and, according to some people here, trailer trash.  What can they threaten?  If these are just a bunch of hillbillies what's there to fear?

This is quite entertaining for me, leftists being leftists.  I hope there's video of this incident, that will be equally as entertaining.


----------



## guno

Rikurzhen said:


> And here's background on the loon that "reported" this story, serial Palin harasser Amanda Coyne:
> 
> Conspiracy reporter and self-proclaimed Sarah Palin hater Amanda Coyne recently cried foul after being banned by Team Sarah only to be unbanned by Team Sarah. This on top of the heals of an article written by her on March 13, scratch that, ‘just reporting’ an opinion piece on a story which was at least 6 months old, and unfairly linked to Sarah Palin.
> 
> Miss Coyne, to no ones surprise, also has a website dedicated to smearing Governor Palin, for profit!
> 
> Coyne holds both a Bachelor of Arts in English and a Masters of Fine Arts in ‘creative writing’ from the University of Iowa, her home state. Amanda Coyne is married to Tony Hopfinger and editor at the Anchorage Daily News and is a friend of Andrew Halcro. Halcro ran against Sarah Palin for governor, and lost, and seems to have an axe to grind against Governor Palin as well. Tony Hopfinger is her husband, co-conspirator and editor at Anchorage Daily News.
> 
> To start, Coyne is no reporter. Nor is she a journalist. She is a politically-biased freelance writer who teaches writing at Alaska Pacific University and is a contributing blogger at Huffington Post. Just go to the Alaska Dispatch and you will witness Coyne’s writings and opinions at work. With a “Palin Watch” tab on which conveniently transfers the website into a personal political platform, the website promotes Coyne and her husband’s political agenda and revels in its liberal bias with endless attempts in smearing Gov. Palin.
> 
> If you follow her writings, it does not take long to observe that Amanda Coyne’s is out to destroy Sarah Palin at every chance. Anything anti-Palin is fair game. She describes her writing as ‘alternative journalism’ and her willingness to serve as Alaska’s number one pathetic hack never stretches the imagination as she recruits college interns to help her make money smearing Governor Palin.
> 
> Coyne was the first biographer hired for a Palin biography project. Whether she was ‘fired’ or walked away is a little murky but she claims that Palin was “not as substantial as I thought” stating “I simply can’t have my name on what, so far, is turning out to be a puff piece without substance.”
> 
> Funny. Coyne would never pass the Society of Professional Journalists Code of Ethics Exam. Nor could she fulfill the duty of a real journalist whose means is to seek the truth and provide fair and comprehensive accounts of events and issues. But that doesn’t seem to matter to Miss Coyne.​




Eye witnesses at the party mean nothing? amazing what  rightwingers  will do to defend the alcohol fueled white trash hillbillies


----------



## asterism

guno said:


> *Palin Family Brawl Witness Gets Fired for Talking to Good Morning America*
> 
> *The lurid, stereotypical tale of Sarah Palin and her family entering into an alcohol-fueled melee at a snowmobile party is starting to pick up in the mainstream media, with Good Morning America devoting an entire segment to the story this morning. In doing so, they talked to Eric Thompson, an eyewitness who attended the party at the invitation of his boss.
> 
> Sarah Palin Family Brawl Witness Gets Fired VIDEO Mediaite
> 
> The palins are real common white trash , which doesn't say much of her supporters *



Is there any corroboration to the fact that he was fired after this incident?

I have a friend in Anchorage and he says that Eric Thompson wasn't shy about his anti-Palin views.  This fact alone doesn't discredit his statements, but with so many people around why are the only sources hardcore Sarah haters?

Why does everyone else fear trailer trash?


----------



## asterism

guno said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's background on the loon that "reported" this story, serial Palin harasser Amanda Coyne:
> 
> Conspiracy reporter and self-proclaimed Sarah Palin hater Amanda Coyne recently cried foul after being banned by Team Sarah only to be unbanned by Team Sarah. This on top of the heals of an article written by her on March 13, scratch that, ‘just reporting’ an opinion piece on a story which was at least 6 months old, and unfairly linked to Sarah Palin.
> 
> Miss Coyne, to no ones surprise, also has a website dedicated to smearing Governor Palin, for profit!
> 
> Coyne holds both a Bachelor of Arts in English and a Masters of Fine Arts in ‘creative writing’ from the University of Iowa, her home state. Amanda Coyne is married to Tony Hopfinger and editor at the Anchorage Daily News and is a friend of Andrew Halcro. Halcro ran against Sarah Palin for governor, and lost, and seems to have an axe to grind against Governor Palin as well. Tony Hopfinger is her husband, co-conspirator and editor at Anchorage Daily News.
> 
> To start, Coyne is no reporter. Nor is she a journalist. She is a politically-biased freelance writer who teaches writing at Alaska Pacific University and is a contributing blogger at Huffington Post. Just go to the Alaska Dispatch and you will witness Coyne’s writings and opinions at work. With a “Palin Watch” tab on which conveniently transfers the website into a personal political platform, the website promotes Coyne and her husband’s political agenda and revels in its liberal bias with endless attempts in smearing Gov. Palin.
> 
> If you follow her writings, it does not take long to observe that Amanda Coyne’s is out to destroy Sarah Palin at every chance. Anything anti-Palin is fair game. She describes her writing as ‘alternative journalism’ and her willingness to serve as Alaska’s number one pathetic hack never stretches the imagination as she recruits college interns to help her make money smearing Governor Palin.
> 
> Coyne was the first biographer hired for a Palin biography project. Whether she was ‘fired’ or walked away is a little murky but she claims that Palin was “not as substantial as I thought” stating “I simply can’t have my name on what, so far, is turning out to be a puff piece without substance.”
> 
> Funny. Coyne would never pass the Society of Professional Journalists Code of Ethics Exam. Nor could she fulfill the duty of a real journalist whose means is to seek the truth and provide fair and comprehensive accounts of events and issues. But that doesn’t seem to matter to Miss Coyne.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witnesses at the party mean nothing? amazing what  rightwingers  will do to defend the alcohol fueled white trash hillbillies
Click to expand...


So far there is only one eyewitness, Eric Thompson.  Do you have any others?


----------



## Mertex

Peach said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
Click to expand...



But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!


----------



## Rikurzhen

Mertex said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
Click to expand...


Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Mertex

asterism said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's background on the loon that "reported" this story, serial Palin harasser Amanda Coyne:
> 
> Conspiracy reporter and self-proclaimed Sarah Palin hater Amanda Coyne recently cried foul after being banned by Team Sarah only to be unbanned by Team Sarah. This on top of the heals of an article written by her on March 13, scratch that, ‘just reporting’ an opinion piece on a story which was at least 6 months old, and unfairly linked to Sarah Palin.
> 
> Miss Coyne, to no ones surprise, also has a website dedicated to smearing Governor Palin, for profit!
> 
> Coyne holds both a Bachelor of Arts in English and a Masters of Fine Arts in ‘creative writing’ from the University of Iowa, her home state. Amanda Coyne is married to Tony Hopfinger and editor at the Anchorage Daily News and is a friend of Andrew Halcro. Halcro ran against Sarah Palin for governor, and lost, and seems to have an axe to grind against Governor Palin as well. Tony Hopfinger is her husband, co-conspirator and editor at Anchorage Daily News.
> 
> To start, Coyne is no reporter. Nor is she a journalist. She is a politically-biased freelance writer who teaches writing at Alaska Pacific University and is a contributing blogger at Huffington Post. Just go to the Alaska Dispatch and you will witness Coyne’s writings and opinions at work. With a “Palin Watch” tab on which conveniently transfers the website into a personal political platform, the website promotes Coyne and her husband’s political agenda and revels in its liberal bias with endless attempts in smearing Gov. Palin.
> 
> If you follow her writings, it does not take long to observe that Amanda Coyne’s is out to destroy Sarah Palin at every chance. Anything anti-Palin is fair game. She describes her writing as ‘alternative journalism’ and her willingness to serve as Alaska’s number one pathetic hack never stretches the imagination as she recruits college interns to help her make money smearing Governor Palin.
> 
> Coyne was the first biographer hired for a Palin biography project. Whether she was ‘fired’ or walked away is a little murky but she claims that Palin was “not as substantial as I thought” stating “I simply can’t have my name on what, so far, is turning out to be a puff piece without substance.”
> 
> Funny. Coyne would never pass the Society of Professional Journalists Code of Ethics Exam. Nor could she fulfill the duty of a real journalist whose means is to seek the truth and provide fair and comprehensive accounts of events and issues. But that doesn’t seem to matter to Miss Coyne.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witnesses at the party mean nothing? amazing what  rightwingers  will do to defend the alcohol fueled white trash hillbillies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far there is only one eyewitness, Eric Thompson.  Do you have any others?
Click to expand...


According to New York's _Daily News_:* "The owner of the house, Chris Olds, got involved and claimed he was struck by Bristol Palin several times."*
*Sarah Palin family involved in big Alaska party brawl*


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Palin Family Asked to Leave Party After Brawl Breaks Out Watch the video - Yahoo Good Morning America

Families and alcohol can be a poor mix.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Mertex said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.


----------



## asterism

Mertex said:


> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!



Maybe she should have killed someone and held the correct political views.  Then there'd be widespread acclaim!

Mary Jo Kopechne Died 45 Years Ago Today - Massachusetts news - Boston.com


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
Click to expand...


You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!


----------



## asterism

Mertex said:


> According to New York's _Daily News_:* "The owner of the house, Chris Olds, got involved and claimed he was struck by Bristol Palin several times."
> Sarah Palin family involved in big Alaska party brawl*



And yet he makes no mention of Sarah.

That's really the crux if this story.  Nobody cares if Sarah wasn't there since she's the story.  Do your own investigation and see if your results differ from mine.  I don't doubt that this happened, except that I read it from Raw Story first and they "get ahead of the news cycle" quite a bit.


----------



## asterism

Mertex said:


> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.



Loony?

Why would someone be loony for thinking that a successful governor was a good option compared to a neophyte senator?  What's the brilliance of Obama's executive experience that convinced you he'd be a good President in 2008?


----------



## asterism

Mertex said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
Click to expand...


She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?


----------



## Rikurzhen

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
Click to expand...


And Hillary has now quit two positions.


----------



## Rikurzhen

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to New York's _Daily News_:* "The owner of the house, Chris Olds, got involved and claimed he was struck by Bristol Palin several times."
> Sarah Palin family involved in big Alaska party brawl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he makes no mention of Sarah.
> 
> That's really the crux if this story.  Nobody cares if Sarah wasn't there since she's the story.  Do your own investigation and see if your results differ from mine.  I don't doubt that this happened, except that I read it from Raw Story first and they "get ahead of the news cycle" quite a bit.
Click to expand...


The Left believes it's fair game to go after Governor Palin's children but wow, attacking the 33 year old Chelsea Clinton is off limits, never mind Obama's welfare aunt, his cousin obongo, his bigamist dad, etc.

One rule for liberals, another rule for normal people.


----------



## Political Junky

We're going to hear a lot more about this.


----------



## Mertex

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
Click to expand...

Who said she quit at the time of the election?  She quit....period, didn't really have a good reason.  And, Obama just changed jobs....big difference...don't expect you to accept that....and he was a hell of a lot more qualified, that you even question it makes you questionable.


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to New York's _Daily News_:* "The owner of the house, Chris Olds, got involved and claimed he was struck by Bristol Palin several times."
> Sarah Palin family involved in big Alaska party brawl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he makes no mention of Sarah.
> 
> That's really the crux if this story.  Nobody cares if Sarah wasn't there since she's the story.  Do your own investigation and see if your results differ from mine.  I don't doubt that this happened, except that I read it from Raw Story first and they "get ahead of the news cycle" quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left believes it's fair game to go after Governor Palin's children but wow, attacking the 33 year old Chelsea Clinton is off limits, never mind Obama's welfare aunt, his cousin obongo, his bigamist dad, etc.
> 
> One rule for liberals, another rule for normal people.
Click to expand...


Oh puleeze.....conservatives have been bashing Democratic President's children all along, maybe you don't remember all the awful things said about Carter's daughter.  But go ahead and play victim.....it works among conservatives.


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Hillary has now quit two positions.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha.....you really have to work hard to stretch things....Hillary didn't quit her Senator job.....she just changed jobs.   Tsk, tsk, "normal" people do that all the time.  And her Secretary of State job didn't have a term attached to it like Sarah's govenor job....but keep trying....you're making progress, I'm sure, in your mind.


----------



## ScienceRocks

lol'ed


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
Click to expand...



what we are dealing with is a subculture of less then intelligent people who are are primarily fundamentalist christian  and uneducated bitter white yahoos who think opinion is fact,  Those  are who her biggest fans and supporters are , They see her as one of them. Even her own party sees her as an embarrasment


----------



## Stephanie

they are just so out of new lines to attack her with it
she's the quitter. at least she wasn't KICKED out like Anthony (weenie) Weiner , Blagojevich, etc etc

children will be children

grow up


----------



## Stephanie

oh oh, this title might do some damage

Sarah Palin and Family *Allegedly* Involved in Giant Drunken Brawl at Snowmobile Party


they're taking the words of someone who writes like a 12 year old


> *UPDATE (9/12/2014):* Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne has a very thorough account of what went down last Saturday, including eyewitness interviews and colorful detail. Did you know the Palins travel everywhere in a stretch Hummer, and wear sunglasses indoors at night?



I believe that same disgusting blogger posted this picture of the Palins downs syndrome baby superimposed someone's face on his body






you lib/dems should be REAL PROUD of yourselves

Sarah Palin and Family Allegedly Involved in Giant Drunken Brawl at Snowmobile Party Mediaite


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
Click to expand...

Leaving one office to run for a higher office is not quitting

Quitting for your own reality show is


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Let's review what actually happened.

Liberal Pussy called Bristol Palin the "C" word and Birstol kicked his ass


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think importing Somalian ******* and Muslims  = intelligence. Well, I got news for you.
> 
> 
> 
> In a debate about the stupidity of Sarah Palin supporters you make a comment like the one above proving how stupid a Sarah Palin supporter can be. Add some crudeness to it the way you have and the debate is now pretty much settled. Good job.
Click to expand...

What we see is conservatives resorting to their old tactics of attacking the credibility of the witness. No matter who you trot out....they are all lying


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Let's review what actually happened.
> 
> Liberal Pussy called Bristol Palin the "C" word and Birstol kicked his ass



How do you know the old guy Bar Stool Bristol sucker punched was a liberal?


----------



## Stephanie

When did this "supposedly" take place?

how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?


----------



## asterism

Mertex said:


> Who said she quit at the time of the election?  She quit....period, didn't really have a good reason.  And, Obama just changed jobs....big difference...don't expect you to accept that....and he was a hell of a lot more qualified, that you even question it makes you questionable.



No need to make it personal, I'm actually trying to gain some insight.  I can understand if the qualifications didn't matter as much as the proposed policies.  I can understand if the track record was less important than the perceived biases (valid if one is afraid of the Christian Right).

It's okay if you can't list the qualifications Obama had.  His resume was pretty thin in 2008, having never run anything in his life before.  At least Palin ran a state.  I don't think she was a good choice other than the political inside baseball part where an outspoken woman Governor scared the shit out of a whole lot of Hillary voters.


----------



## rightwinger

guno said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what we are dealing with is a subculture of less then intelligent people who are are primarily fundamentalist christian  and uneducated bitter white yahoos who think opinion is fact,  Those  are who her biggest fans and supporters are , They see her as one of them. Even her own party sees her as an embarrasment
Click to expand...

And that is what all our Sarah supporters miss . Palin is an embarrassment to most republicans seeking higher office. They want nothing to do with her

This incident is one of the reasons why


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said she quit at the time of the election?  She quit....period, didn't really have a good reason.  And, Obama just changed jobs....big difference...don't expect you to accept that....and he was a hell of a lot more qualified, that you even question it makes you questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to make it personal, I'm actually trying to gain some insight.  I can understand if the qualifications didn't matter as much as the proposed policies.  I can understand if the track record was less important than the perceived biases (valid if one is afraid of the Christian Right).
> 
> It's okay if you can't list the qualifications Obama had.  His resume was pretty thin in 2008, having never run anything in his life before.  At least Palin ran a state.  I don't think she was a good choice other than the political inside baseball part where an outspoken woman Governor scared the shit out of a whole lot of Hillary voters.
Click to expand...

His qualifications were that he was a US citizen over the age of 35. 
Above that, the American people considered him to be a better option than what Republicans were offering

Why can't you guys get over it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Matthew said:


> lol'ed



That's what you keep saying trying to defend your nonsense when folks keep rightfully correcting your racist nonsense.


----------



## Camp

Stephanie said:


> When did this "supposedly" take place?
> 
> how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?


It doesn't matter. If Track or whatever the son/brother's name is decides to get in a fight with everyone who ever got banged or blown by his sisters or mom it's going to be happening a lot.


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> His qualifications were that he was a US citizen over the age of 35.
> Above that, the American people considered him to be a better option than what Republicans were offering
> 
> Why can't you guys get over it?



I'm over it, y'all are the ones keeping Palin in the news.


----------



## Camp

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His qualifications were that he was a US citizen over the age of 35.
> Above that, the American people considered him to be a better option than what Republicans were offering
> 
> Why can't you guys get over it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it, y'all are the ones keeping Palin in the news.
Click to expand...

The Palin's keep themselves in the news. Any former governor, VP candidate, TV reality personality, or celebrity of any kind who would show up at a neighbors party and get involved in a drunken bloody brawl would be in the news. The Palin's just happen to do a lot of comical stupid stuff.


----------



## rightwinger

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His qualifications were that he was a US citizen over the age of 35.
> Above that, the American people considered him to be a better option than what Republicans were offering
> 
> Why can't you guys get over it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it, y'all are the ones keeping Palin in the news.
Click to expand...


She seems to be doing a pretty good job of it herself


----------



## Stephanie

they have nothing else. gotta hate on someone

it's a sad thing to watch


----------



## Synthaholic

Peach said:


> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news.



Oh, give me a fucking break.  



Ray Rice doesn't hold public office, either.


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Rice doesn't hold public office, either.
Click to expand...


Funny , don't see you all dumping on the black man (Rice) as much as you do this white WOMAN and her children

you're cowards that's why


----------



## Camp

Stephanie said:


> they have nothing else. gotta hate on someone
> 
> it's a sad thing to watch


Nobody forces Sarah Palin to crudely insult people with her low class trash speech and aggressive attacks on Americans that disagree with her. It's wonderful to watch American's dish back some of what she serves. And it's funny to watch too. Supporters like you whining is just a bonus.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have nothing else. gotta hate on someone
> 
> it's a sad thing to watch
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody forces Sarah Palin to crudely insult people with her low class trash speech and aggressive attacks on Americans that disagree with her. It's wonderful to watch American's dish back some of what she serves. And it's funny to watch too. Supporters like you whining is just a bonus.
Click to expand...

It's not so much trashing her as holding up a mirror


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what we are dealing with is a subculture of less then intelligent people who are are primarily fundamentalist christian  and uneducated bitter white yahoos who think opinion is fact,  Those  are who her biggest fans and supporters are , They see her as one of them. Even her own party sees her as an embarrasment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what all our Sarah supporters miss . Palin is an embarrassment to most republicans seeking higher office. They want nothing to do with her
> 
> This incident is one of the reasons why
Click to expand...


Yes instead of her going back to Alaska after the defeat, then finishing out the term as GOV then maybe  running for congress and learning more, she went home quit and acts like a 15 year old white trash kid


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm actually surprised that she has not yet been reduced to booking speeches at Monster Truck rallies.


----------



## guno

asterism said:


> I'm over it, y'all are the ones keeping Palin in the news.




y'all ?

How hill billyish of you


----------



## Sallow

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I see people are fabricating videos now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al the time, Batshit.
> 
> And let's face it, you demagogues are known for creating false evidence to slander those you hate.
> 
> {Also referred to as "memogate," Rathergate is the scandal surrounding the 60 Minutes II story aired on CBS in 2004 about George W. Bush's National Guard service. Memos providing the basis for many of the claims in the report were supposedly created in 1973 and found in the files of the late Lieutenant Colonel Jerry B. Killian. Bloggers and blog readers investigated the suspicious looking documents which were made available to the public on the CBS website and found them to almost certainly be poor forgeries created on a modern era word processor. Four CBS employees lost their jobs over the report. Dan Rather famously defended the report, claiming the memos might be "fake, but accurate" and later went into early retirement.}
> 
> Rathergate - MediaMythBusters
> 
> Hey, you're frauds and liars, which is important for you duty as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any wonder why you people are laughed at and Mocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyewitness comes forward on ‘Palin brawl’*
> 
> *A person who was there and gives his name*
> 
> *"Eric Thompson was having fun with friends and his wife at a party in South Anchorage on Saturday night. Thompson, who is 56 years old, was the designated driver for the evening, so he wasn’t drinking. But that was okay with him. He was among friends. It was a birthday party for twins Matt and Marc McKenna, who own McKenna Bros Paving, for whom he works as a project supervisor. Marc is an Iron Dog snow machine racer. Other snow machine racers were said to have been there also.
> 
> The party was at Korey Klingenmeyer’s house, who is the office manger at McKenna Bros. According to Thompson, Klingenmeyer is a very large, muscular guy, “super easy going, and super friendly.”
> 
> Most of the party was outside. A live band was playing. People were dancing. Thompson noticed two girls wearing sunglasses walking with an unusual amount of confidence around the yard. He only noticed them because of the sunglasses. That was odd, because it was at night. His wife told him it was Bristol and Willow Palin. “Does she think she’s Marilyn Monroe?” he said to his wife about Bristol.
> 
> Todd and Sarah were there also. Todd races in the Iron Dog. According to another witness, Palin wore platform high-tops with the American flag emblazoned on them. Track Palin was there and so was Bristol’s son, Tripp.
> 
> They had all pulled up earlier in the evening in a stretch Hummer limo. It was also Todd’s 50thbirthday.
> 
> He, along with the McKenna brothers and Klingenmeyer’s son, who was also celebrating a birthday, were brought in front of the band. Everyone sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> It wasn’t long after that things started going horribly wrong, according to Thompson and a handful of others interviewed for this story. Screams erupted. Profanities spewed. Fists flew. The Anchorage Police Department was called. The APD released a statement on Thursday, confirming that multiple people were involved in the fight. “However, at the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party,” the statement said.
> 
> As I had reported a few days ago, multiple accounts say that it started when Track confronted Willow’s former boyfriend, Conner Cleary, who was there with his father Steve and his mother Melissa. Thompson didn’t see this part, but other witnesses, who didn’t want to be named, say that Conner and Track fought on the front yard. Steve tried to break it up. Todd jumped into the mix and began to choke Steve.
> 
> After that ended, Conner, Steve, and Melissa Cleary huddled together close to Thompson, who spotted Bristol and Willow from a distance, walking straight towards them with purpose.
> 
> “They were on a b-line, coming straight at Melissa,” Thompson said.
> 
> The owner of the house, Klingenmeyer, was trying to head them off at the pass. He approached them and told them to leave. Bristol, according to Thompson and other witnesses, planted her feet, “stood straight up, brought her arm back and cold-cocked him right in the face,” Thompson said."
> 
> Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne*
Click to expand...


Classy!


----------



## HenryBHough

My goodness!

I hadn't thought liberals fear of a new presidential run would last this long.  They surely are much more afraid than anyone might have imagined!  Afraid that, in 2016, a woman capable of putting up a fight would replace their girly apologist!


----------



## Vandalshandle

We have no fear that Sarah is going to run. There is not enough money in it.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> My goodness!
> 
> I hadn't thought liberals fear of a new presidential run would last this long.  They surely are much more afraid than anyone might have imagined!  Afraid that, in 2016, a woman capable of putting up a fight would replace their girly apologist!




Not to worry tomorrow you get to thump our bible and speak in tongues like sista' Sahara


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> they have nothing else. gotta hate on someone
> 
> it's a sad thing to watch




Yes it is


----------



## rightwinger

Vandalshandle said:


> We have no fear that Sarah is going to run. There is not enough money in it.


Sarah could not get elected dog catcher

Her political career is over but she is milking the political troll routine for as much as she can get

Odd choice of spokeswoman by conservatives


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no fear that Sarah is going to run. There is not enough money in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah could not get elected dog catcher
> 
> Her political career is over but she is milking the political troll routine for as much as she can get
> 
> Odd choice of spokeswoman by conservatives
Click to expand...



From a Conservative


----------



## guno

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no fear that Sarah is going to run. There is not enough money in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah could not get elected dog catcher
> 
> Her political career is over but she is milking the political troll routine for as much as she can get
> 
> Odd choice of spokeswoman by conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From a Conservative
Click to expand...



Ron Reagan son of Ronald reagan


----------



## Carla_Danger

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...




Can you believe that Rightie's were gonna put that trailer trash in Office?  She didn't even know the job of VP and she was asked twice.

.


----------



## Dana7360

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.





How about fox news?

Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin's family | Fox News


----------



## Carla_Danger

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His qualifications were that he was a US citizen over the age of 35.
> Above that, the American people considered him to be a better option than what Republicans were offering
> 
> Why can't you guys get over it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it, y'all are the ones keeping Palin in the news.
Click to expand...



Personal responsibility runs deep with RWingers.  LOL!


.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Liz Trotta nails it succinctly. "Inarticulate and undereducated". Nobody on the left has said it better!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dana7360 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about fox news?
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin's family | Fox News
Click to expand...




Don't expect a reply....or at least a coherent one.


----------



## Dana7360

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As she holds no piblic office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep fpr SP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt it happened. Leftist bloggers make up shit about Palin every day. 50-50 chance we find out she was in Washington at the time the blogger claims this went down...
Click to expand...




The best way to find out if something is true is to do a search on it. It just takes a few seconds. I did just that and several pages came up about what happened last weekend.

sarah palin was in Alaska and at that fight last weekend. She was no where near Washington.

The fact that you didn't check it out for yourself shows me you're lazy and don't want to know the truth.

The problem with that is when you post things like the above, you make a total fool of yourself.

Here's a link to the search I did. Just click on it and pick your article.


‎www.bing.com/search?q=alaska+police+palin+fight&go=Submit&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=alaska+police+palin+fight&sc=0-17&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=5ee887bbf9224be7b…


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.

LOLz


----------



## Dana7360

Carla_Danger said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about fox news?
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin's family | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a reply....or at least a coherent one.
Click to expand...



Hey Carla. I haven't seen any posts from you on the Conundrum board recently. 

I'm glad to see you posting here. 

No I don't expect a reply or anything honest or coherent from any conservative.


----------



## Dot Com

Camp said:


> How do you know the old guy Bar Stool Bristol sucker punched was a liberal?



yeah @CrusaderFrank 

I want all the lurid details of the former Republican VP candidates clan


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz


What?  Is she going to beat us up?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Threads Merged


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dana7360 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about fox news?
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin's family | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a reply....or at least a coherent one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Carla. I haven't seen any posts from you on the Conundrum board recently.
> 
> I'm glad to see you posting here.
> 
> No I don't expect a reply or anything honest or coherent from any conservative.
Click to expand...



Hey there!  Send me an email and tell me who you are!


----------



## Carla_Danger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz




She's the gift that keeps on giving.  LOL!


----------



## Dana7360

shart_attack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "palin fight" sometime, and you'll see that this isn't the first time that the Palins have been involved in a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> They're old hands at these drunken brawls.
> 
> That's way too damn funny.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which, again, is cool.
> 
> Real Americans aren't afraid of getting into fights when being physical is a necessary option.
> 
> But of course, a whiny, loquacious, retarded punk bitch like yourself who's never gotten dirt under his nails—let alone come to tagging someone with a fist to the face—would know all about that, right?
> 
> Our Founding Fathers weren't afraid to fight.
> 
> Thank God _Luddly Neddite_ wasn't around in 1776.
Click to expand...




Except fights and  brawls are illegal. It's call assault and battery. There's a reason why people end up in jail when they're in a fight.

It's usually illegal to hit someone who has not hit you first. 

The palins probably won't face any charges but that doesn't mean that what they did was good or the right thing to do.

Yes you conservatives believe that violence is the answer to everything. 

In case you didn't know, people don't think that being willing and able to be violent all the time is a good thing.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> When did this "supposedly" take place?
> 
> how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?



* huge brawl on Sept. 6, at a house *party *sponsored* by the annual Iron Dog snowmobile race

*caught  you in another lie that you live in Alaska, Step*


----------



## Carla_Danger

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did this "supposedly" take place?
> 
> how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * huge brawl on Sept. 6, at a house *party *sponsored* by the annual Iron Dog snowmobile race
> 
> *caught  you in another lie that you live in Alaska, Step*
Click to expand...



Don't these Righties know how to use "the Google?"


----------



## Dana7360

MXdad said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> A blooger said it
> Huff N Puff said it
> No one has any facts to back it up
> 
> You post it for the truth - now thats funny
Click to expand...




You're like most of the conservatives on this thread. You deny it happened then when you realize you've made a fool of yourself by denying it, you'll then start trying to rationalize or make excuses for it. 

You people are so predictable.

Here's a thought, why not research it yourself before you post and make a fool of yourself?


----------



## Dana7360

Uncensored2008 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard it through the grape vine isn't anymore credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, AND it points right back to The Immoral Minority All the dirt that s fit to dish Wasilla style. Update  as it's source.
> 
> This is just typical democrat slander and libel. A blogger makes some shit up, HuffingGlue hypes it, and the party faithful declare it absolute fact.
Click to expand...





That's it, stay in denial. 

I'm sure you've become very comfortable with that sand you keep your head in.

Meanwhile, if you find a way to take your head out of the sand, you can click on the link below to the search I did on this incident. There's several pages of articles. I suggest the one from newxmax. It seems to be a favorite site for you conservatives.


‎www.bing.com/search?q=police+report+palin+fight+alaska&go=Submit&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=police+report+palin+fight+alaska&sc=0-18&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=71dc…


----------



## Dot Com

This is prolly not considered that big of a deal in the meth capital of the world (Wasilla)


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> When did this "supposedly" take place?
> 
> how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?



Steph, this happened in someone's home, at a party.


----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz



Every time Sarah Palin makes a fool of herself and gets ridiculed, all you can say is "Libruls are afraid of her".....yeah, we're trembling, because she's so up so high in the polls.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, SP is the low class assembly trash who are poorly educated yet judgmental of others.  Stephanie comes to mind riqht quick.


----------



## Dot Com

brb


----------



## HenryBHough

Glad to see the threads merged.

The stench of liberal fear was overcoming the board ventilation system.  It seems to cope better with a single source.


----------



## HenryBHough

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, SP is the low class assembly trash who are poorly educated yet judgmental of others.  Stephanie comes to mind riqht quick.



Then again the foul odor of wet pajamas....liberals fear will make them ooze a bit...may be beyond the vent system's ability.


----------



## Stephanie

Three threads of catty name calling and liberal 



real impressive


----------



## Dot Com

Don t You Know Who I Am 


> Don't you know who I am?! It's a powerful question that has blown up in many a celebrity's face. Sarah Palin and her family were reportedly involved in a "booze-filled brawl" in Alaska last weekend when the Mama Grizzly allegedly screamed, "Don’t you know who I am?" amid the chaos. No word on whether anybody responded, "Tina Fey?"


----------



## Vandalshandle

It is necessary for us to keep Sarah up front (where she wants to be), because with every breath the tea party expends to worship her, they lose credibility with the rest of the USA. I swear that Sarah is a better gift to the Left than if the Right had decided to worship Pee Wee Herman!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Love it when the far right reactionaries can't take what they try to dish.  They hit like wussies, and just bawl when put down.  Buncha hypocrites.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SP is the low class assembly trash who are poorly educated yet judgmental of others.  Stephanie comes to mind riqht quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again the foul odor of wet pajamas....liberals fear will make them ooze a bit...may be beyond the vent system's ability.
Click to expand...



Maybe the baby jesus can help the palins


----------



## HenryBHough

Hint to *closet* Democrats:

If you keep the door closed the wet diaper odor will only get worse.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Three threads of catty name calling and liberal
> 
> 
> 
> real impressive




He steph the palins are just like you! Common white trailer trash, isn't that special!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

"White trash" remains a *racist pejorative* but I guess that makes a Democrat proud.  Good thing since even they have abandoned the pride they once had for their Former Messiah.


----------



## Mertex

Just to make sure that no one accuses Faux News of "not covering" this story....they broadcast something....unfortunately, they couldn't verify that the Palins were there or what took place.....that's odd, since they always have all the details when it involves someone on the left...........

Castro says she* can't discuss specifics about what Palin relatives were there* or what role they might have had in the brawl.

She says at the time of the incident, no one wanted to press charges and no arrests were made.

Castro says the case, however, remains under investigation.

Palin family attorney John Tiemessen was on a hunting trip Friday and unavailable for comment.
Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far righties are hitting limp wristedly.  Pathetic.


----------



## Dot Com

Bristol needs to hold a presser.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Glad to see the threads merged.
> 
> The stench of liberal fear was overcoming the board ventilation system.  It seems to cope better with a single source.



That might have been something else you were smelling....like, check the track marks on your underwear.....and some of the other rw'ers trying to deflect, ooooh, SP showing her true colors....she just might have lost another Tea Partier fan.


----------



## Rikurzhen

rightwinger said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving one office to run for a higher office is not quitting
Click to expand...


Is that like non-rape rape, you know the good kind of rape rather than the bad kind of rape?

Is that like non-violence violence, you know like when a man punches another guy in the bar, that's violence but when he punches his wife in the face while both are in the home, that's not violence, that's a marital spat.

Hilary was elected in 2006 as a Senator for NY. She quit her job only 2 year in and so let down her obligation to the citizens of New York. Obama did the same. Both quitters.


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> "White trash" remains a *racist pejorative* but I guess that makes a Democrat proud.  Good thing since even they have abandoned the pride they once had for their Former Messiah.


White people calling other white people trailer trash is not racist. It may be class bias but it isn't racist.


----------



## HenryBHough

And you know our resident hate-speech champ is white because ___________________?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.


----------



## HenryBHough

Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> This is prolly not considered that big of a deal in the meth capital of the world (Wasilla)



This explains it and these type  people


----------



## Rikurzhen

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.


You do understand that Governor Palin was, by law, forced to respond to all those frivolous ethics complaints and that they were taking up 50% of her time, meaning that her ability to perform her duties was impeded by those complaints and that the State didn't pay for her legal counsel.

No political official should have to bankrupt themselves in order to hold public office.

You liberals are the fucking devil in terms of how far you will go to destroy people.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.




What a low IQ loon, she quit after she was defeated and went to back to Alaska to assume her duty as Governor, then she quit on the following Jul 4th weekend


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.


That is not how it happened. The election was in 2008. She quit being the Governor in July 2009.


----------



## guno

Rikurzhen said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Governor Palin was, by law, forced to respond to all those frivolous ethics complaints and that they were taking up 50% of her time, meaning that her ability to perform her duties was impeded by those complaints and that the State didn't pay for her legal counsel.
> 
> No political official should have to bankrupt themselves in order to hold public office.
> 
> You liberals are the fucking devil in terms of how far you will go to destroy people.
Click to expand...



"devil" 

More religious kookery


----------



## Dot Com

Has a pic of Todd's schnoz been uploaded anywhere yet?


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rikurzhen said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Governor Palin was, by law, forced to respond to all those frivolous ethics complaints and that they were taking up 50% of her time, meaning that her ability to perform her duties was impeded by those complaints and that the State didn't pay for her legal counsel.
> 
> No political official should have to bankrupt themselves in order to hold public office.
> 
> You liberals are the fucking devil in terms of how far you will go to destroy people.
Click to expand...


Starkey's one of the worst too


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Governor Palin was, by law, forced to respond to all those frivolous ethics complaints and that they were taking up 50% of her time, meaning that her ability to perform her duties was impeded by those complaints and that the State didn't pay for her legal counsel.
> 
> No political official should have to bankrupt themselves in order to hold public office.
> 
> You liberals are the fucking devil in terms of how far you will go to destroy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey's one of the worst too
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

NYcarbineer said:


> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.


I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rikurzhen

Liberals write the rules, conservatives adapt to the new reality. Think of how much fun it will be for conservatives to destroy the reputations of Malia and Natasha.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ravi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
Click to expand...


Which makes it even more of a shame that Obamacare is eventually going to kill him,

according to Sarah Palin.


----------



## Ravi

Poor Sarah.


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
Click to expand...


No need to sign in, Frank.


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

Rikurzhen said:


> Liberals write the rules, conservatives adapt to the new reality. Think of how much fun it will be for conservatives to destroy the reputations of Malia and Natasha.




The white trash palin kids did it to themselves

Trailer trash does not fall far from the tree


----------



## guno

Rikurzhen said:


> Liberals write the rules, conservatives adapt to the new reality. Think of how much fun it will be for conservatives to destroy the reputations of Malia and Natasha.


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
Click to expand...


Just google: drunken white trash brawl

And the palins name pops up, pages and pages

Google


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
Click to expand...

rofl @CrusaderFrank


----------



## Dot Com

Ravi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
Click to expand...

Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz


----------



## Political Junky

Rikurzhen said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who equate with a politician leaving office to run for office to resigning and running away from duties to the citizens are laughable to the better informed citizens in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Governor Palin was, by law, forced to respond to all those frivolous ethics complaints and that they were taking up 50% of her time, meaning that her ability to perform her duties was impeded by those complaints and that the State didn't pay for her legal counsel.
> 
> No political official should have to bankrupt themselves in order to hold public office.
> 
> You liberals are the fucking devil in terms of how far you will go to destroy people.
Click to expand...

That takes some nerve, coming from the Right who has been vicious in their attacks on Democrats.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
Click to expand...



The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see


----------



## Vandalshandle

NYcarbineer said:


> Which makes it even more of a shame that Obamacare is eventually going to kill him,
> 
> according to Sarah Palin.



that's why he hasn't been seen since the election.

Death panel.

Poor kid....


----------



## Toro

"You talkin' to me?"

WHAP!!

"Don't you know who I am?"

WHAP!! WHAP!!


----------



## Dot Com

any updates?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Scotland seems to be determined on being silly.


----------



## Dot Com

Right. they don't have an alternative currency planned yet? Simple stuff like that is overlooked.

The A to Z of Independence - Sorting myth from fact


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving one office to run for a higher office is not quitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that like non-rape rape, you know the good kind of rape rather than the bad kind of rape?
Click to expand...

You mean Akins legitimate rape?  You tell us, you're on the same side.



> Is that like non-violence violence, you know like when a man punches another guy in the bar, that's violence but when he punches his wife in the face while both are in the home, that's not violence, that's a marital spat.


I've never known any lib claim that domestic violence is not violence.....link please.  According to this article, it appears that conservatives are the ones that are upset that the "liberal media" is upset with Dr. Carson and think he's defending Ray Rice.  Please explain.  Here's an article written by a conservative.

*Joshua Riddle*

*Co-founder of Young Conservatives. Graduate of Dartmouth College.*

Read more at Liberal media is twisting Dr. Carson 8217 s words and saying he is defending Ray Rice 
Liberal media is twisting Dr. Carson 8217 s words and saying he is defending Ray Rice 



> Hilary was elected in 2006 as a Senator for NY. She quit her job only 2 year in and so let down her obligation to the citizens of New York. Obama did the same. Both quitters.


Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.


----------



## Dot Com

Why is Todd hidin' out?


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.



And then she *quit*, leaving Obama in his moment of need.  Oh, wait, that could count as having quit in the best interests of the nation.......


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.



Did you have a dream (nightmare) about that?  Palin never resigned running for VP, she just wasn't the country's choice.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Did you have a dream (nightmare) about that?  Palin never resigned running for VP, she just wasn't the country's choice.



So, on your planet, McCain had a different running mate?


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then she *quit*, leaving Obama in his moment of need.  Oh, wait, that could count as having quit in the best interests of the nation.......
Click to expand...


That would be Palin's reason for quitting as governor of Alaska.....Alaskan's were better off.


----------



## HenryBHough

So Mertie denies that Hillary resigned, leaving Our Kenyan President in a Gilbert O'Sullivan moment?


Maybe The Big Zero could substitute the Washington Monument for Gilbert's "nearby tower"?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I always suspected that she quit as governor of Alaska because of all the duties involving foreign relations with Russia. I mean, have you ever had to stand out in your yard staring through a pair of binoculars all day? One's arms get tired....


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a dream (nightmare) about that?  Palin never resigned running for VP, she just wasn't the country's choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, on your planet, McCain had a different running mate?
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to reword your statements.  This is what you said.  Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.

She didn't resign to run for Vice President.....she resigned after the country said "NO" to both McCain and Palin.

This is when Palin resigned:  

The *resignation of Sarah Palin* as Governor of Alaska was announced on *July 3, 2009* and became effective on July 26. Sean Parnell, the lieutenant governor, took Palin's place as governor. (Wiki)

Maybe that is when you and she both realized that she was not going to be the VP?  Kinda took you a little bit of time to become aware...........


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> So Mertie denies that Hillary resigned, leaving Our Kenyan President in a Gilbert O'Sullivan moment?
> 
> 
> Maybe The Big Zero could substitute the Washington Monument for Gilbert's "nearby tower"?




Ha,ha, Henry thinks that Obama took office in July of 2003.....cause that is when Palin resigned to become Vice President, only she wasn't elected........


----------



## HenryBHough

Still denying that Hillary resigned, leaving Obama "alone again, naturally"?  Wow, is John Kerry NOT Secretary of State on your planet?


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Still denying that Hillary resigned, leaving Obama "alone again, naturally"?  Wow, is John Kerry NOT Secretary of State on your planet?



You're so desperate that you are funny.  You don't even know when Palin resigned and you just made a fool of yourself claiming she quit to become Vice President.....got news for you....she didn't get elected and she quit because she's a quitter.


----------



## HenryBHough

So what IS John Kerry doing on your planet since he's not Secretary of State?

Is he caught up in some horrible Groundhog Day scenario, repeatedly throwing "his" medals over the fence and into Michelle's sharecrop garden?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mertex said:


> You're so desperate that you are funny.  You don't even know when Palin resigned and you just made a fool of yourself claiming she quit to become Vice President.....got news for you....she didn't get elected and she quit because she's a quitter.



True, but only after she had won the title of "loser".


----------



## HenryBHough

For the record, Alaska law requires that any state office holder running for office resign the state office.  

Now, did Hillary, apparently still Secretary of State on your planet, find something to screw up after Benghazi?  Or did she forget to do that?


----------



## Dana7360

HenryBHough said:


> Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.





Nice revisionist history there but the facts aren't on your side.

I remember the day she announced she was resigning. It was July 3, 2009. If you actually believe that the presidential campaign was still happening in July 2009, you're more delusional than I thought.

Meanwhile you might either want to stick to the truth or become a better liar.


----------



## HenryBHough

I had no idea I could entertain an entire population of extraterrestrials so easily!  But what's your side of the story?  Did Hillary NOT abandon Obama in his hour of need on your planet?


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> So what IS John Kerry doing on your planet since he's not Secretary of State?
> 
> Is he caught up in some horrible Groundhog Day scenario, repeatedly throwing "his" medals over the fence and into Michelle's sharecrop garden?


Secretaries of State traditionally on serve a four year tour. Very few keep the job for a double, or eight year period. A few have, but not many. Maybe you can name all the Secretaries that have stayed on for more than four years.
BTW, Clinton gave notice long before the 2012 election that she was not interested in being reappointed as Secretary of Sate and would resign the position.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dot Com said:


> Bristol needs to hold a presser.



Hell, that little slut needs to join the WWW.  She could dress in scanty little dresses, make more than she'll ever make giving little old lady permanents and show the other trailer trash how its done.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> So what IS John Kerry doing on your planet since he's not Secretary of State?
> 
> Is he caught up in some horrible Groundhog Day scenario, repeatedly throwing "his" medals over the fence and into Michelle's sharecrop garden?



Quit deflecting with nonsensical babble.  Go read wiki and find out when Palin resigned and why and quit making a fool of yourself saying the wrong thing.


----------



## Dana7360

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then she *quit*, leaving Obama in his moment of need.  Oh, wait, that could count as having quit in the best interests of the nation.......
Click to expand...



She resigned after the end of Obama's first term.

That's when political appointees usually resign.

I guess john ashcroft left the bush boy in his time of need too.

I guess colin powell left the bush boy in his time of need too.


----------



## Mertex

Camp said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what IS John Kerry doing on your planet since he's not Secretary of State?
> 
> Is he caught up in some horrible Groundhog Day scenario, repeatedly throwing "his" medals over the fence and into Michelle's sharecrop garden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Secretaries of State traditionally on serve a four year tour. Very few keep the job for a double, or eight year period. A few have, but not many. *Maybe you can name all the Secretaries that have stayed on for more than four years.*
> BTW, Clinton gave notice long before the 2012 election that she was not interested in being reappointed as Secretary of Sate and would resign the position.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt he can do that.....he still thinks Palin resigned to run for VP...........


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what we are dealing with is a subculture of less then intelligent people who are are primarily fundamentalist christian  and uneducated bitter white yahoos who think opinion is fact,  Those  are who her biggest fans and supporters are , They see her as one of them. Even her own party sees her as an embarrasment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what all our Sarah supporters miss . Palin is an embarrassment to most republicans seeking higher office. They want nothing to do with her
> 
> This incident is one of the reasons why
Click to expand...




Rikurzhen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of witnesses, the owner of the house says it's true...
> 
> but your'e right. completely the same thing as what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As she holds no public office, this isn't big news. Nor surprising. Remember her comment about why she married? "Just LOOK at HIM"! Superficial is too deep for SP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But to think that she just might have been VP?  Or worse, still, many conservatives wanted her to run for President.......YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes? OK, I know that there exist people who only feel good when others are suffering, but sheesh, why would you prefer that we all suffer under Obama rather than prosper under Palin? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you are suffering.....but making comments like "prosper under Palin" just makes you sound as loony as those that wanted her to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a successful Governor would make a better President than a Constitutional law lecturer who consistently violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a quitter Governor....one who couldn't be bothered to finish her term because she was more interested in running around town making money conning conservatives into thinking she would run for President.....Gotcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hadn't quit at the time of the election, and Obama quit too.  So, how does that make him more qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving one office to run for a higher office is not quitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that like non-rape rape, you know the good kind of rape rather than the bad kind of rape?
> 
> Is that like non-violence violence, you know like when a man punches another guy in the bar, that's violence but when he punches his wife in the face while both are in the home, that's not violence, that's a marital spat.
> 
> Hilary was elected in 2006 as a Senator for NY. She quit her job only 2 year in and so let down her obligation to the citizens of New York. Obama did the same. Both quitters.
Click to expand...


You mean rape as in, shut that whole thing down?

How many pubs hold down both their old job AND the new job they were hired for or elected to?

Like, say, The Shrub, fer example...

He failed at every single thing he ever did and he daddy just kept buying him new jobs. 

Did he keep on putting Texass into the poor house after his daddy bought him the Oval Office?


----------



## Dana7360

HenryBHough said:


> For the record, Alaska law requires that any state office holder running for office resign the state office.
> 
> Now, did Hillary, apparently still Secretary of State on your planet, find something to screw up after Benghazi?  Or did she forget to do that?







You're saying that sarah palin broke the law when she ran for VP?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
Click to expand...


The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> I had no idea I could entertain an entire population of extraterrestrials so easily!  But what's your side of the story?  Did Hillary NOT abandon Obama in his hour of need on your planet?



No....she left at a time when most Secretary of State appointees leave.  Of course, we know Collin Powell left Bush at that time too, because he couldn't stand his lying.

*Powell is the latest member of the Cabinet to resign. Last week, Attorney General John Ashcroft and Commerce Secretary Don Evans announced they would not stay on for Mr. Bush's second term.
Colin Powell Resigns as Secretary of State NPR

*
You know the old saying....when you're in a hole, it's best to quit digging....you might want to quit digging.


----------



## HenryBHough

Such wonderfully imaginative excuses for Hillary having joined the pack of rats abandoning Obama's sinking ship!  Keep up the good work and maybe there'll be jobs for you in her regime.


----------



## Mertex

Dana7360 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, Alaska law requires that any state office holder running for office resign the state office.
> 
> Now, did Hillary, apparently still Secretary of State on your planet, find something to screw up after Benghazi?  Or did she forget to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying that sarah palin broke the law when she ran for VP?
Click to expand...

 She probably broke the law before, during and after.......


----------



## Rikurzhen

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...
Click to expand...


The double standards of so many liberals is disturbing to observe. You'd never tolerate someone slamming blacks in the identical manner you slam poor whites.


----------



## HenryBHough

Goodness, I had no idea that addressing Hillary's quitting would cause such tension!

Surprising but fun to watch.


----------



## Camp

Rikurzhen said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The double standards of so many liberals is disturbing to observe. You'd never tolerate someone slamming blacks in the identical manner you slam poor whites.
Click to expand...

The Palin's aren't poor whites. They showed up in a Hummer Limo. Bristol made her first couple hundred thousand collecting from a non profit group telling young teenage girls not to whore around and get pregnant like she did. True story.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Such wonderfully imaginative excuses for Hillary having joined the pack of rats abandoning Obama's sinking ship!  Keep up the good work and maybe there'll be jobs for you in her regime.



Poor Henry....he's flailing now.......he can't defend poor Sarah......waaahhhhhhh!


----------



## HenryBHough

Camp said:


> The Palin's aren't poor whites. They showed up in a Hummer Limo. Bristol made her first couple hundred thousand collecting from a non profit group telling young teenage girls not to whore around and get pregnant like she did. True story.



OMG, if there's that much money in it look for Chelsea to deny she ever married!


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's aren't poor whites. They showed up in a Hummer Limo. Bristol made her first couple hundred thousand collecting from a non profit group telling young teenage girls not to whore around and get pregnant like she did. True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, if there's that much money in it look for Chelsea to deny she ever married!
Click to expand...

Why would you mention Chelsea? What a scum bag thing to do. Lash out at some person not even remotely involved in the discussion just because you keep making stupid comments and getting called out on it. Bristol got knocked up for one of the many reasons girls at that age get pregnant. Rebel, trying to hurt mom and dad, stupid, careless, whatever. No big deal. It happens. But she went out with moms blessing and promoted abstinence like she was doing a good deed. Only she got busted. She drained a quarter million bucks in pay from the non profit group for her efforts. It wasn't a good deed at all. It was a scam on the public. They contributed to the non profit not knowing Bristol was stuffing the money down her shorts.


----------



## HenryBHough

Isn't it interesting that Chelsea, pregnant, cannot be mentioned yet liberals feel they have license to verbally assault Governor Palin's children, even the severely handicapped one.

That, coupled with their "white trash" racism speaks volumes as to why they are mere turds in the gene pool of life.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I've been away for a few hours. When did this thread become about Hillary? Was she is a drunken brawl?


----------



## HenryBHough

Shhhhh.....

They hadn't noticed!


----------



## JakeStarkey

HenryBHough said:


> Thank you for confirming that Governor Palin did exactly the right thing in resigning to run for Vice President.



She resigned the office after she lost.


----------



## Mertex

Vandalshandle said:


> I've been away for a few hours. When did this thread become about Hillary? Was she is a drunken brawl?




That was "poor Henry" with his ADHD trying to deflect and derail the thread on his precious Sarah Palin...........

Some just can't handle the truth............


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vandalshandle said:


> I've been away for a few hours. When did this thread become about Hillary? Was she is a drunken brawl?



Right after Sarah got in Hillary's face, called her a nasty name, and HRC went all like up in her face with "yo, bitch" and hit her in the face, dropping her like a wet bag of cement.


----------



## HenryBHough

Now that we know the official Democrat Party position we can move along.  Thank you Jammie Jake - we needed that.

Now back to that wonderful planet where Hillary Rodman Clinton (for now unless the polls show divorce might be well timed) is still Secretary of State and hasn't quit, abandoning her tormenter of so long ago to be devoured by His own disillusioned base!


----------



## JakeStarkey

You were wrong, again, and try to deflect, again.


----------



## HenryBHough

Slow response and deficient in that it failed to assault Governor Palin, her children and her grandchildren.  But, in fairness, it also ignored the problem of that abandonment of Obama by Hillary in his hour of need.  Were Governor Palin to magically disappear could you liberals invent a suitable replacement?  Or would you turn on one of your own?  Oh, wait, that happened at the DNC convention where Hillary's rightful turn was snatched away.


----------



## Mertex

JakeStarkey said:


> You were wrong, again, and try to deflect, again.




He's in a padded room.....you've got to just let him talk.........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Henry, are you drinking early again?  That made no sense, son.

I am not worried about Hillary.

Hoping for a Christie and Jindal ticket.

That would tick off the far right.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hillary might indeed defeat Christie and Jindal but in order to do that Obama, the Godfather of your party, would have to smile His blessings on her and He is NOT going to forgive her for walking away and leaving him in the Benghazi lurch.  No, more likely Biden and Pocahontas for your team.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are spluttering, Henry, that makes no sense.

I think Christie can win: no one one the far right has a chance.


----------



## HenryBHough

*Heresy!*

For a Democrat to concede that any non-Democrat could ever win anything again is reason for censure though perhaps not beheading unless your current leader's agenda advances more quickly than most imagine.  In any case, I don't believe Governor Palin will run.  First off she'd have to quit telling the truth about so much - presidents, after all, now are required to lie.  Second, I doubt she'd be willing to take the pay cut since she's too honest to accept bribes even in the guise of "campaign contributions".


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Hillary might indeed defeat Christie and Jindal but in order to do that Obama, the Godfather of your party, would have to smile His blessings on her and He is NOT going to forgive her for walking away and leaving him in the Benghazi lurch.  No, more likely Biden and Pocahontas for your team.




What Benghazi lurch?  The only Benghazi lurch is in the head of reactionary conservatives.  Even Republicans have admitted there was nothing there....give it up.

There is another date to remember.  That date is July 31, 2014.  That is when the House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence voted to release its unclassified portion of their investigation into Benghazi.  There is something else to note about this report.  *It was unanimously approved by the committee.  There were 12 Republicans on the committee.*  Surely there must be something that Mr. Gowdy can use in his investigation.

Well, according to reports, the House Permanent Select Committee* found no conspiracy.*  They *found no cover-up.  They found no proof of a “stand-down” order.*  Basically, *they found nothing*.  
As One House Benghazi Investigation Gets Ready To Begin Another House Investigation Says 8220 Nothing To See Here 8221 There Was No Conspiracy Lean Left


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...
Click to expand...


Notice since this thread started it went from "its all made up" now when the white trash feces realize its true they try to deflect . I love it ! With the demographic shift this white trash is becoming even more marginalized , like a circus freak show


----------



## HenryBHough

There we go with that RACIST "White Trash" pejorative again.  And here liberals wanted the world to think they were made out of sweet spun political correctness.

Fail.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> There we go with that RACIST "White Trash" pejorative again.  And here liberals wanted the world to think they were made out of sweet spun political correctness.
> 
> Fail.




Henry.....give it up.  You've been found out.  You tried to deflect away from Palin and her brawliness and you couldn't.....she had a trailer trash type of brawl and she's not WH material.....deal with it....sorry....give it up.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> There we go with that RACIST "White Trash" pejorative again.  And here liberals wanted the world to think they were made out of sweet spun political correctness.
> 
> Fail.




White trash feces doth protest to much


----------



## HenryBHough

Sorry, individuals are not allowed to exclude themselves from the Democrat Rules of Political Correctness.  "White trash" is racist.  Revel in your racism.


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Sorry, individuals are not allowed to exclude themselves from the Democrat Rules of Political Correctness.  "White trash" is racist.  Revel in your racism.


White trash is not a racist term. You are grasping in desperation. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Slow response and deficient in that it failed to assault Governor Palin, her children and her grandchildren.  But, in fairness, it also ignored the problem of that abandonment of Obama by Hillary in his hour of need.  Were Governor Palin to magically disappear could you liberals invent a suitable replacement?  Or would you turn on one of your own?  Oh, wait, that happened at the DNC convention where Hillary's rightful turn was snatched away.


Speaking of common white trash


----------



## HenryBHough

If "White" were not a term to describe skin color then "white trash" would not be a politically incorrect pejorative.  But it is, so it is.

Meanwhile, here's a cult dedicated to this "woman" who deserted the people who elected her to The U.S. Senate - the "only" candidate who loved and cared for them - and quit on a whim.  But worse, a whim to serve the "man" who had thrown her under the bus when it was her turn to be nominated as Democrat's presidential candidate.  Some sort of desire to be a victim, subservient to her oppressor?  Yeah, I guess liberals can be proud of that.  Then doubly proud when she QUITS, leaving her object of admiration holding the Benghazi bag?  Ostensibly forgetting all about what happened.

A cult that displays its affection for that sad creature by waging war on a determined strong woman and her entire family?  Including a challenged child.

But I guess Democrats need something to feel proud of.....


----------



## Dot Com

That Oak Grover feller is really latched onto this thread to basically say "nothing to see here, move along" when everyone knows that aint the case


----------



## Stephanie

Palin drives them into complete stupidity.

she was my Governor and I'd gladly take her over Obama/Biden any day

She won governor with an 80% approval rating... I think that's something a Democrat politician can only dream about ever winning with. That's what chaps their asses so bad

you go Sarah


----------



## Dot Com

they need to stop crashin every pig roast rollin'-up in a stretch hummer like they're snowbilly royalty  then maybe they might get trwated differently


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Palin drives them into complete stupidity.
> 
> she was my Governor and I'd gladly take her over Obama/Biden any day
> 
> She won governor with an 80% approval rating... I think that's something a Democrat politician can only dream about ever winning with. That's what chaps their asses so bad
> 
> you go Sarah



Yea that's it !! Not because she and her family are drunken white trailer trash who embarrass America in front of the world

Lets roll steph !!!


----------



## HenryBHough

You self-loathing racists (you ARE white, aren't you?) overlook so much!

One of the first budget reductions Governor Palin did was to get rid of the fancy private jet her predecessor had picked up for grins and giggles.  Maybe, were she president, Air Force One might be something appropriate to flying a few people between places of national importance rather than a jumbo suitable for transporting the population of small cities from golf course to golf course.  Not that such a relatively small saving, only a few hundreds of millions each year, would do much to offset Our Kenyan President's Trillion Dollar excesses but, hey, ya gotta start somewhere.  Just think, the first fifteen minutes of each Obama golfing jaunt costs enough to buy 37 stretch Hummers, even with the GSA discount!


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> You self-loathing racists (you ARE white, aren't you?) overlook so much!
> 
> One of the first budget reductions Governor Palin did was to get rid of the fancy private jet her predecessor had picked up for grins and giggles.  Maybe, were she president, Air Force One might be something appropriate to flying a few people between places of national importance rather than a jumbo suitable for transporting the population of small cities from golf course to golf course.  Not that such a relatively small saving, only a few hundreds of millions each year, would do much to offset Our Kenyan President's Trillion Dollar excesses but, hey, ya gotta start somewhere.  Just think, the first fifteen minutes of each Obama golfing jaunt costs enough to buy 37 stretch Hummers, even with the GSA discount!



they have no idea all she did for Alaska. they just spew SNL talking points
It scares me they vote


----------



## JakeStarkey

Henry, Sarah is not fit to govern Wasilla again, and one friend of mine who has moved there in the last three years tells me her neighbors have said, "Although Sarah is a good old girl, and we like here, we never should have elected her to anything."


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Henry, Sarah is not fit to govern Wasilla again, and one friend of mine who has moved there in the last three years tells me her neighbors have said, "Although Sarah is a good old girl, and we like here, we never should have elected her to anything."


Never fear....Sarah will never be elected again


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice since this thread started it went from "its all made up" now when the white trash feces realize its true they try to deflect . I love it ! With the demographic shift this white trash is becoming even more marginalized , like a circus freak show
Click to expand...


Now the trailer trash family isn't denying it, they are spinning it so they look like they are the victims!
*That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family? There’s Another Side to the Story That’s Been in the News*

*That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family There 8217 s Another Side to the Story That 8217 s Been in the News TheBlaze.com*


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's are quite a family.  One afflicted with Down Syndrome, the rest afflicted with Clown Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trigg is the smartest one in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levi was smart enough to beat it out of there after Momma Griz started buttin' in to his biz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The palins parade their white trash lifestyle for all to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trash doesn't ball far from the trailer ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice since this thread started it went from "its all made up" now when the white trash feces realize its true they try to deflect . I love it ! With the demographic shift this white trash is becoming even more marginalized , like a circus freak show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now the trailer trash family isn't denying it, they are spinning it so they look like they are the victims!
> *That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family? There’s Another Side to the Story That’s Been in the News*
> 
> *That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family There 8217 s Another Side to the Story That 8217 s Been in the News TheBlaze.com*
Click to expand...



"That dispute comes from a source who spoke with RealClearPolitics and is ”close to the Palin family and “wanted to provide their version of the events in question.”


----------



## Dot Com

Poor snowbillies  Thats what happens when you flaunt your Fox $$$ around the meth capital of the world -Wasilla


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Poor snowbillies




strange it is very quite from the teabagger white trash crowd


----------



## Dot Com

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor snowbillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange it is very quite from the teabagger white trash crowd
Click to expand...

I know right?  During the election they had no prob her being "a heart beat away". Now? *crickets*


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor snowbillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange it is very quite from the teabagger white trash crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  During the election they had no prob her being "a heart beat away". Now? *crickets*
Click to expand...



Or they could be  in their churches rolling around on the floor and speaking in tongues, It is Sunday after all


----------



## Carla_Danger

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time Sarah Palin makes a fool of herself and gets ridiculed, all you can say is "Libruls are afraid of her".....yeah, we're trembling, because she's so up so high in the polls.
Click to expand...



I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Is she going to beat us up?
Click to expand...

Don't you know who she is?


----------



## Stephanie

Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow


----------



## Carla_Danger

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Is she going to beat us up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know who she is?
Click to expand...



LOL!


----------



## Stephanie

Carla_Danger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
you people don't live in the real world do you?


----------



## Camp

Does anyone believe that a single person at that party didn't know who the Palin's were? Of course they knew. And they decided to beat the crap out of them anyhow.


----------



## Mr Natural

If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?


----------



## Stephanie

Mr Clean said:


> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?




why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
Click to expand...



She quit her job, to write a book.

Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)

They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
Click to expand...



Because it's freaking funny...


----------



## Stephanie

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's freaking funny...
Click to expand...



just because you're immature doesn't mean the rest of the people in this country is
we have more serious thing to worry about


----------



## Camp

Stephanie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
Click to expand...

Because it's funny and funny means entertaining. Her shtick has been to insult people who live and believe differently than herself and her fan club. She regularly preaches and lectures about how she and her crowd are better people than her opponents. She belittles and disparages as a way of dividing people. She has purposely made herself a celebrity and dragged her family into that life as well. She represents the exact opposite of class and dignity. Whether she screamed out about not knowing who they were or screaming out about her sons veteran status, it shows a deeply flawed and insecure person. Mothers don't constantly brag about their sons veteran status. They know better. She's a crappy mom on top of everything else.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> Does anyone believe that a single person at that party didn't know who the Palin's were? Of course they knew. And they decided to beat the crap out of them anyhow.



You mean when Bristol beat the crap out of the Progressive who called her a ****?


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's freaking funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're immature doesn't mean the rest of the people in this country is
> we have more serious thing to worry about
Click to expand...



Like this steph?

Operation american spring US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone believe that a single person at that party didn't know who the Palin's were? Of course they knew. And they decided to beat the crap out of them anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean when Bristol beat the crap out of the Progressive who called her a ****?
Click to expand...

Frank, when a grown man allows a drunken tramp to punch him a few times it isn't the same as getting the crap beat out of him. He was man enough to control himself and not knock the low class trash on her ass. To a Palin fan, a spoiled, drunken, tramp can behave that way and they will thump their chest like it's really cool, the same way stupid people do.


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone believe that a single person at that party didn't know who the Palin's were? Of course they knew. And they decided to beat the crap out of them anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean when Bristol beat the crap out of the Progressive who called her a ****?
Click to expand...



@frank


----------



## guno

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone believe that a single person at that party didn't know who the Palin's were? Of course they knew. And they decided to beat the crap out of them anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean when Bristol beat the crap out of the Progressive who called her a ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, when a grown man allows a drunken tramp to punch him a few times it isn't the same as getting the crap beat out of him. He was man enough to control himself and not knock the low class trash on her ass. To a Palin fan, a spoiled, drunken, tramp can behave that way and they will thump their chest like it's really cool, the same way stupid people do.
Click to expand...



drunken white trash whore's are their hero's


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's freaking funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're immature doesn't mean the rest of the people in this country is
> we have more serious thing to worry about
Click to expand...



You need to get over yourself.


----------



## Dana7360

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
Click to expand...




Hillary ran the state department for 4 years. 

That's a lot of work to negotiate with foreign leaders and run the state department. She did it for four years.

She was also the first lady of this nation for 8 years. She was the first lady of Arkansas too. She was a US senator for 7 years. 

palin quit after 2 years.


----------



## Mr Natural

Stephanie said:


> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.



St Sarah The Media Whore would disagree with your assessment of her.


----------



## Carla_Danger

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's freaking funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're immature doesn't mean the rest of the people in this country is
> we have more serious thing to worry about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like this steph?
> 
> Operation american spring US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...



Let's roll people...

Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dana7360 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary ran the state department for 4 years.
> 
> That's a lot of work to negotiate with foreign leaders and run the state department. She did it for four years.
> 
> She was also the first lady of this nation for 8 years. She was the first lady of Arkansas too. She was a US senator for 7 years.
> 
> palin quit after 2 years.
Click to expand...



And Sarah went to how many community colleges? 

Yep, I'd like to see community college, debate Yale.


----------



## hazlnut

*Palin Clan Fight Club*

You know what they say about alcohol--it takes away inhibitions and brings out the real you.  Now the world can see what a vicious, vindictive person she is.









> The details that have come out from Saturday night's party have been almost as jumbled and chaotic as the party itself. Witnesses have said Sarah Palin was there along with her husband, Todd, and other members of their family. Police have confirmed that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance" but have declined to say what their role was or what exactly transpired. Investigators continued to look into the incident this week.
> 
> Coyne stands out as the person who has provided the most detailed picture of what happened that night, quoting several eyewitnesses in a lengthy post published on Thursday. But as other news outlets have jumped into the fray, TPM has pulled the most concrete details together, along with our own reporting, for a look at what has come to be known as the "Palin Brawl."
> 
> At least two named sources said the Palin family was at the party and members of the clan were involved in two altercations that night. Both eyewitnesses reported seeing the former Alaska governor herself at the scene. In addition, Coyne spoke to an anonymous source who said Sarah Palin became physically involved in the second altercation.
> 
> On Friday, TPM spoke to a neighbor, James Sarafin, who lives on the same street where the party took place. He said he didn't see much and described the people who live at the house as generally "good neighbors."
> 
> The retired lawyer said he never saw the Palins but he did see the stretch Hummer limousine they reportedly arrived in. Saturday's party was so loud, Sarafin said, he "could hear the music thumping through the walls of our house." He looked out at one point and said there were about "20, 25 people out there" who were "mobbing around the front of my house."
> 
> "It was probably after midnight when I heard a bunch of shouting outside," he told TPM.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hillary QUIT after two years on the job representing the people of New York.  People she so dearly loved that she bought a house there just to be with them.  But then abandoned them.

Hillary QUIT her "Secretary of State" job at the moment her very own beloved president needed her most to at least try to remember that something happened one night in Benghzai.  The very "president" who understood she could be abused after pushing her under the bus in 2007, after which she sat up when he whistled and took the fall for Him posing as "Secretary of State".

She was the first-abused-lady of this nation (it wasn't fashionable to complain about psychological abuse like hubby getting blow jobs "at work" at the time).

Now, anybody care to suggest anything she did on her own - other than hitch her wagon to a rising star?  I mean, when he WAS a star rather than an America's first Dirty Old Man?


----------



## Dot Com

...back to topic  Repub's favorite family


----------



## Vandalshandle

I demand a rematch! The story today is that 4 guys entered the hummer and jumped on Track. I say, even it up! Sarah, Todd, Bristol and Track against the four guys in a wire cage, with NO folding chairs! I'll take the Palins with 2 out of 3 falls!


----------



## Statistikhengst

guno said:


> NY Daily news :
> *Sarah Palin's family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party*
> 
> *Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News*



@guno 
you just made my day.


----------



## Camp

Vandalshandle said:


> I demand a rematch! The story today is that 4 guys entered the hummer and jumped on Track. I say, even it up! Sarah, Todd, Bristol and Track against the four guys in a wire cage, with NO folding chairs! I'll take the Palins with 2 out of 3 falls!


What were those guys doing in the Limo with Willow when Track caught them?


----------



## longknife

You liberals just can't help pre-judging about Palin. It makes no difference that there may be another side to the story. Like this:

*Palin “Brawl.” Another Side to the Story*


Aha. It appears someone attacked Track Palin and they were only defending themselves. Even the NYT reports this. However, the Palin haters could care less about TRUTH and won't even bother to read this.


More @ That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family There 8217 s Another Side to the Story That 8217 s Been in the News TheBlaze.com with links and quotes.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
Click to expand...



So you are saying that a federal military installation is under a governors control ?

does your stupidity and ignorance know no bound  

Hillary was elected a senator from the educated state of NY

Damn you are really Ignorant


----------



## Camp

longknife said:


> You liberals just can't help pre-judging about Palin. It makes no difference that there may be another side to the story. Like this:
> 
> *Palin “Brawl.” Another Side to the Story*
> 
> 
> Aha. It appears someone attacked Track Palin and they were only defending themselves. Even the NYT reports this. However, the Palin haters could care less about TRUTH and won't even bother to read this.
> 
> 
> More @ That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family There 8217 s Another Side to the Story That 8217 s Been in the News TheBlaze.com with links and quotes.


Ya, you're right. Now that an unidentified source claiming to be "close" to the Palin's has come out with a revised story the public should probably hold off at being judgmental. But that why? Lets compromise and keep make fun of the family until Todd has the balls to come out and defend his family. Until then, it's four guys in the Limo with Willow causing Track to go nutso along with daddyo while Bristo and momo acted like jerko's


----------



## guno

longknife said:


> You liberals just can't help pre-judging about Palin. It makes no difference that there may be another side to the story. Like this:
> 
> *Palin “Brawl.” Another Side to the Story*
> 
> 
> Aha. It appears someone attacked Track Palin and they were only defending themselves. Even the NYT reports this. However, the Palin haters could care less about TRUTH and won't even bother to read this.
> 
> 
> More @ That Alaska Brawl Reportedly Involving Sarah Palin and Her Family There 8217 s Another Side to the Story That 8217 s Been in the News TheBlaze.com with links and quotes.




LOL It took the white trash a few days to cobble up that story, meanwhile the eye witness who came forward and told the story got fired


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NY Daily news :
> *Sarah Palin's family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party*
> 
> *Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News*
Click to expand...



*Sarah Palin Family Involved in Giant, ‘Hillbilly’-Style Drunken Brawl at Snowmobile Party*

*house party turned ugly over the weekend when former Vice Presidential candidate Sarah Palin and her family showed up in a stretch Hummer. Palin’s son, Track, almost immediately started a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Palin’s daughter Willow, The *_*Washington Post *_confirms.

Sarah Palin Family Involved in Giant 8216 Hillbilly 8217 -Style Drunken Brawl at Snowmobile Party


----------



## JoeB131

The sad commentary is that these clowns can eat up so much bandwith in GOP circles.  All because John McCain's staff couldn't do their vetting properly.  

Waiting for the inevitable ... "BUt...but...but... Obama" Rejoinder from the right.


----------



## HenryBHough

The logic becomes clear.  Democrats are in mortal fear that Governor Palin will be Hillary's opponent in 2016!

Naturally Democrats are aligned in this with ISIS!  Neigher can stomach the thought of America having a woman leader who doesn't back away from a fight.

Nay, they'd rather have one who takes abuse and sucks it up as  (they both feel) is a woman's *duty*.  

"Duty",  you say?  

Yup.  

Remember, Hillary just sucked it up when Slick paraded his infidelity before the world and she knuckled under like a woman "should".  

The same Hillary who abandoned her commitment to the people of New York who elected her.  Deserted them when the "man" who pushed under the bus in 2007 whistled and she sat up and begged for a role in His pseudo-cabinet.

Yeah, that Hillary.

Wonder why ISIS would love to see her pliant butt in the big chair?


----------



## Synthaholic

Carla_Danger said:


> And Sarah went to how many community colleges?
> 
> Yep, I'd like to see community college, debate Yale.



Still waiting for Poor Sarah to release her High School diploma.


----------



## HenryBHough

Meanwhile, still waiting for Hillary to show us her (former) law license.....


----------



## Synthaholic

longknife said:


> You liberals just can't help pre-judging about Palin.



Ha! You wingnuts were pre-judging Benghazi before the bodies were cold.


----------



## HenryBHough

Synthaholic said:


> Ha! You wingnuts were pre-judging Benghazi before the bodies were cold.



You _remember_ Benghazi?

Wow!  What a memory.  Better than Hillary's - or did you just forget to check your in-box for the memo?


----------



## Carla_Danger

HenryBHough said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You wingnuts were pre-judging Benghazi before the bodies were cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You _remember_ Benghazi?
> 
> Wow!  What a memory.  Better than Hillary's - or did you just forget to check your in-box for the memo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Synthaholic said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Sarah went to how many community colleges?
> 
> Yep, I'd like to see community college, debate Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Poor Sarah to release her High School diploma.
Click to expand...



I'd be surprised if she could pass a GED.

.


----------



## HenryBHough

Carla_Danger said:


> I'd be surprised if she could pass a GED.
> 
> .



Doesn't take much to surprise you, does it?

I mean, surprised about Hillary slipping go readily under Obama's bus when you thought she was a strong woman?  Surely that, too, came as a great emotional shock?


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> That Oak Grover feller is really latched onto this thread to basically say "nothing to see here, move along" when everyone knows that aint the case




That's what they do when they can't deny the facts about the rascally people in their party.   They try and deflect.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## HenryBHough

Had Governor Palin been Secretary of State then the "What difference does it make" unpleasantness at Benghazi would never have happened.

But, Mrs. Palin being a strong woman, she would have responded to Obama's whistle for a Secretary-in-charge-of-taking the fall would have provoked only a strongly negative response.  Unlike the left's heroine-du jour she would not have rolled over.  But, maybe given what she's married to, it felt good for Hillary to be rolled over?


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Palin drives them into complete stupidity.


No, we are able to point out her lack of knowledge in government.  We don't understand why anybody would want to put someone with such lack of knowledge into a leadership position, especially one that carries so much power.  She'd have the country annihilated in a NY second with her knee jerk reactions and lack of good judgment.



> she was my Governor and I'd gladly take her over Obama/Biden any day


Of course you would.  But she quit on you.



> She won governor with an 80% approval rating... I think that's something a Democrat politician can only dream about ever winning with. That's what chaps their asses so bad you go Sarah


That's before they found out that she was going to abuse her power and use her position to intimidate former family members.  We don't have chapped asses.....she's not in office, never will be, so maybe those who wanted her have the chapped asses.


----------



## HenryBHough

What's amusing is that Hillary seemed to enjoy rolling over for both Slick and for Obama.  But since that all was done in nice warm indoor spaces then there logically could have been no chapping.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Had Governor Palin been Secretary of State then the "What difference does it make" unpleasantness at Benghazi would never have happened.


No, America probably would have already been annihilated with one of her knee jerk reactions and lack of knowledge actions.  She was using her personal e-mail to conduct the state of Alaska's business.....that's how smart she is.  I'm sure you think the same way she does.

_Wikileaks_ recently published documents from Palin's hacked _Yahoo.com_ e-mail account. The documents had shown that Palin had been conducting matters pertaining to the public or government of Alaska over her private e-mail account.
Website of Bill O Reilly FOX News commentator hacked in retribution for Sarah Palin comments - LancasterOnline National



> But, Mrs. Palin being a strong woman, she would have responded to Obama's whistle for a Secretary-in-charge-of-taking the fall would have provoked only a strongly negative response.  Unlike the left's heroine-du jour she would not have rolled over.  But, maybe given what she's married to, it felt good for Hillary to be rolled over?



Are you serious?  Palin would have jumped at any offer being made to her, even if she didn't know what it entailed.  She thought that because Russia is next to Alaska, that gives her foreign policy knowledge.....she doesn't know that she doesn't know.


----------



## jasonnfree

I think Sara being prez would be fun.  Imagine her trying to give a speech that only usmb nutters could understand.


----------



## HenryBHough

"Doesn't know what....."?

Why, is that *NOT* the prime requisite for a Democrat presidential nominee?

So, no, no matter how much you admire that quality in Comrade Obama.....  You can't convince Governor Palin to carry your flag in 2016.


----------



## jasonnfree

I'm looking forward to televised first family food fights if sara becomes prez.  Might compete with netflix for america's entertainment.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's not "if" that has libs wetting their Depends - it's "when".


----------



## Dot Com

...bump


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> ...bump



Yeah but that'll go away if Chelsea pays attention to her Mom.


----------



## Dot Com

this thread is about the Paylands.


----------



## jasonnfree

HenryBHough said:


> The logic becomes clear.  Democrats are in mortal fear that Governor Palin will be Hillary's opponent in 2016!
> 
> Naturally Democrats are aligned in this with ISIS!  Neigher can stomach the thought of America having a woman leader who doesn't back away from a fight.
> 
> Nay, they'd rather have one who takes abuse and sucks it up as  (they both feel) is a woman's *duty*.
> 
> "Duty",  you say?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Remember, Hillary just sucked it up when Slick paraded his infidelity before the world and she knuckled under like a woman "should".
> 
> The same Hillary who abandoned her commitment to the people of New York who elected her.  Deserted them when the "man" who pushed under the bus in 2007 whistled and she sat up and begged for a role in His pseudo-cabinet.
> 
> Yeah, that Hillary.
> 
> Wonder why ISIS would love to see her pliant butt in the big chair?



Dems in mortal fear over a Palin candidacy?  Nobody that knows anything thinks Palin would be given a second chance by the republican party.    They knew she was a mistake when she tried going beyond one liners.  Even McCain wouldn't return her calls.


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> this thread is about the Paylands.



First time I've heard that name.  But, given the state of liberal indoctrination these days, strange spellings are not unanticipated.

Think of threads as being like you consider The U.S. Constitution!  Living, breathing documents not rooted in a distant past but flexible and meaning what contemporaries choose them to mean.  Having wished for that, you got it.

Enjoy


----------



## Dot Com

AGAIN (lots of deflection going on here  ) this thread is about the Payland clan


----------



## HenryBHough

What's a "*Pay*land"?

Is that where one goes to contribute to Hillary's futile presidential campaign to pre-purchase government favours in the unlikely event she's elected?


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> What's a "*Pay*land"?
> 
> Is that where one goes to contribute to Hillary's futile presidential campaign to pre-purchase government favours in the unlikely event she's elected?


It's a word used like a shiny object to confuse crude idiots like you, not that it takes much.


----------



## HenryBHough

Amazing!

You managed to avoid employing racism.  The party may need to review your credentials!

Though I note that you, too, seem to have no idea what Dotty means with that misspelled or invented word.


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Amazing!
> 
> You managed to avoid employing racism.  The party may need to review your credentials!
> 
> Though I note that you, too, seem to have no idea what Dotty means with that misspelled or invented word.


It doesn't matter what the word means, although even a dim wit should be able to figure it out. As long as a dumb azz like you is posting to defend Payland no one has to say much. You prove what kind of low life idiots rally behind her. Your post are better than any negative post anyone can post here. You fit all the requirements for the job of thread knuckle head and delusional dork. So the shiny object trick works.


----------



## HenryBHough

It would be better for everyone if you simply admitted you have no idea what Dotty meant either.

But lies are as reflexive to Democrats as is hatred of strong women so I guess you might be entitled to a free pass.....


----------



## Dot Com

Palin Clan Fight Club The TPM Investigation



> Witnesses told Coyne that the Palin son started the fight and that Cleary's father, Steve Cleary, moved in to try to break it up. That's when Todd Palin jumped into the mix and allegedly tried to choke the other father, according to the Alaska journalist's report.


----------



## HenryBHough

See, there's the difference.  _An Alaskan father defending his family_.  Or course that's anathema to liberals who believe that apology is all!  That's why we have ISIS.  Because they understand that so long as America doesn't have as forceful a President as would be Mrs. Palin then they are free to do as they will.

I'm sure, Dotty, that ISIS is deeply appreciative of your assistance and will consider showing mercy.  

Or not.


----------



## Mr Natural

What a great idea for a reality series!

The Palin Clan going around the country getting drunk and starting brawls.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr Clean said:


> What a great idea for a reality series!
> 
> The Palin Clan going around the country getting drunk and starting brawls.


and children out of wedlock, now that's a family destined for the presidency.....


----------



## Moonglow

I told you this was a fight about Palin's daughter and her baby's daddy...


----------



## HenryBHough

And there they go.  Democrats dragging innocent children into their personal private sewers.

Proud of that?


----------



## Camp

The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?


----------



## HenryBHough

Camp said:


> The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?



So naturally you'll remain silent when the opposition launches discussion of under what circumstances the former Miss Clinton's bundle of joy might have been conceived.  Fair game IS fair game, is it not?


----------



## Moonglow

Camp said:


> The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?



It was about an ex boyfriend trying to get into the limo....A limo, to go to eat, why isn't she conserving like a good conservative,,Well it could be a short limo,,,forget it...


----------



## HenryBHough

I just read some liberal logic that would favor the rights those who would force their way into vehicles.  Does that extend to home invasions as well?


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So naturally you'll remain silent when the opposition launches discussion of under what circumstances the former Miss Clinton's bundle of joy might have been conceived.  Fair game IS fair game, is it not?
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So naturally you'll remain silent when the opposition launches discussion of under what circumstances the former Miss Clinton's bundle of joy might have been conceived.  Fair game IS fair game, is it not?
Click to expand...

You couldn't be more of a idiot. Miss Clinton knew her husband and his family for several years and dated off and on. They became engaged and after a one year engagement married in 2010. After four years of marriage the happy couple announced a child was on the way. See how you confirm yourself to be an azz with your idiotic nonsense?


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin's seem to be confirming the fight started over some guys and daughter Willow in the back seat of the limo and Willow's brother Track not liking what was going on. What are the odds it was about sex or drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about an ex boyfriend trying to get into the limo....A limo, to go to eat, why isn't she conserving like a good conservative,,Well it could be a short limo,,,forget it...
Click to expand...

Sounds like one of those famous Palin orgies


----------



## HenryBHough

Camp said:


> You couldn't be more of a idiot. Miss Clinton knew her husband and his family for several years and dated off and on. They became engaged and after a one year engagement married in 2010. After four years of marriage the happy couple announced a child was on the way. See how you confirm yourself to be an azz with your idiotic nonsense?



Ah, but were you in the bedroom to witness the undertaking?  Did you ask both parties for photo ID or perhaps you knew them personally so needed none.

We can't be certain about the circumstances or, indeed, the players.   So, as you lefties speculate on Palin family events so may others speculate on the lives of your Royals.  Indeed to raise questions so long as they are not full-blown (excuse me, Bill) accusations, merely _questions_!

Hard cheese, the left has made it all fair game so game on!


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Meanwhile, still waiting for Hillary to show us her (former) law license.....



Yea because we all KNOW that you can practice law in NY without a licence !!!

You must live in flyover white trash jesusland also know as dumbf@@@astan


----------



## Camp

HenryBHough said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't be more of a idiot. Miss Clinton knew her husband and his family for several years and dated off and on. They became engaged and after a one year engagement married in 2010. After four years of marriage the happy couple announced a child was on the way. See how you confirm yourself to be an azz with your idiotic nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but were you in the bedroom to witness the undertaking?  Did you ask both parties for photo ID or perhaps you knew them personally so needed none.
> 
> We can't be certain about the circumstances or, indeed, the players.   So, as you lefties speculate on Palin family events so may others speculate on the lives of your Royals.  Indeed to raise questions so long as they are not full-blown (excuse me, Bill) accusations, merely _questions_!
> 
> Hard cheese, the left has made it all fair game so game on!
Click to expand...

Your playing with yourself nut job.


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> Yea because we all KNOW that you can practice law in NY without a licence !!!
> 
> You must live in flyover white trash jesusland also know as dumbf@@@astan



So you have personally seen such a license?  Or just heard rumors of such a thing?

BTW, do you need a license in your native land to be racist ("white trash" IS racist)?  If so, please provide a link to the record showing yours.


----------



## HenryBHough

Camp said:


> Your playing with yourself nut job.



Actually playing several unwitting participants who I'm sure welcome you.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is about the Paylands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've heard that name.  But, given the state of liberal indoctrination these days, strange spellings are not unanticipated.
> 
> Think of threads as being like you consider The U.S. Constitution!  Living, breathing documents not rooted in a distant past but flexible and meaning what contemporaries choose them to mean.  Having wished for that, you got it.
> 
> Enjoy
Click to expand...


Bristol and Sarah have now joined this organization

Betty Bowers Christian Crackwhore Ministry


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> Bristol and Sarah have now joined this organization
> 
> Betty Bowers Christian Crackwhore Ministry



Please post a photo of your welcoming gift to them!  Were you a charter member or just a "Gummo-cum-lately"?


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the media is as left wing as you people claim, why is this story not all over their outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should it be National news it's so damn  petty.
Click to expand...


It is "national" news.  Imagine if Michelle Obama was caught in a brawl screaming "Don't you know who I am" .....you rw'ers would have been all over that story, over and over and over on Faux News.......


----------



## Mertex

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her job, to write a book.
> 
> Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)
> 
> They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."
Click to expand...


Geez, watching that video just shows that she just talks for the sake of talking.....doesn't even know what she's saying....


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> The logic becomes clear.  *Democrats are in mortal fear that Governor Palin will be Hillary's opponent in 2016*!



Bwahahahahahaha.....that is the funniest thing I have ever heard in my entire life.  You are so funny.....are you sure you're not a comic?

That would be a dream come true.....we wouldn't even have to air ads, why, we wouldn't even have to make posters................


----------



## asterism

guno said:


> y'all ?
> 
> How hill billyish of you



What of it?


----------



## Carla_Danger

HenryBHough said:


> And there they go.  Democrats dragging innocent children into their personal private sewers.
> 
> Proud of that?




Stating the fact that she had a child out of wedlock is not dragging the children into it.

Idiot mother and daughter even went out to preach abstinence afterwards. That certainly leaves them open for criticism. But I understand that you will defend trailer trash to the end.


----------



## Mr Natural

Carla_Danger said:


> Stating the fact that she had a child out of wedlock is not dragging the children into it.
> 
> Idiot mother and daughter even went out to preach abstinence afterwards. That certainly leaves them open for criticism. But I understand that you will defend trailer trash to the end.



They will as long as it's republican trailer trash.


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her job, to write a book.
> 
> Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)
> 
> They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, watching that video just shows that she just talks for the sake of talking.....doesn't even know what she's saying....
Click to expand...



The Palins are a national Joke, clowns, buffoons. Anyone who thinks she can win an election now is brain damaged


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her job, to write a book.
> 
> Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)
> 
> They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, watching that video just shows that she just talks for the sake of talking.....doesn't even know what she's saying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a national Joke, clowns, buffoons. Anyone who thinks she can win an election now is brain damaged
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her job, to write a book.
> 
> Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)
> 
> They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, watching that video just shows that she just talks for the sake of talking.....doesn't even know what she's saying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a national Joke, clowns, buffoons. Anyone who thinks she can win an election now is brain damaged
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can tell how they don't fear Palin.
> 
> LOLz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see her debate Hillary!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'd run circles around the old lady. Palin actually RAN something LIKE a state with 3 military installations, and early warning radar and who had a son serving IN IRAQ at the time she was picked for VP.
> Hillary has ran what? besides her mouth and being a career politician, she had SOS bestowed on her without having to be elected for it.
> you people don't live in the real world do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She quit her job, to write a book.
> 
> Maybe she can school Hillary on how Paul Revere was ringing them bells to warn the British and stuff. (she should probably write that on her hand)
> 
> They could put that debate on "pay-per-view."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, watching that video just shows that she just talks for the sake of talking.....doesn't even know what she's saying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins are a national Joke, clowns, buffoons. Anyone who thinks she can win an election now is brain damaged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?


----------



## longknife

Dot Com said:


> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?



Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.

Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.


----------



## guno

longknife said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.
> 
> Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.
Click to expand...



bS? Is that why a palin spokesman said there was a fight but other people started it

The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics


----------



## HenryBHough

My goodness, the racism on parade!

I love that rumor that Dotty's apparently trying to start about Moochelle being involved in a brawl though I disbelieve it.  Were the ample lady so engaged there's a strong possibility the crane required to set her highness upright would yet be enroute.  Though one cannot rule out the military being called in to provide resources.  Royalty can simply command that.....


----------



## guno

guno said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.
> 
> Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bS? Is that why a palin spokesman said there was a fight but other people started it
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
Click to expand...


The first family of white trash is full damage repair mode


----------



## HenryBHough

Ah, poor Gummo.  So caught up in his racist "white trash" meme that he has lost all else.  Fortunately liberals are allowed to go full racist secure in the knowledge that their comrades will at least ignore that or more typically encourage it.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Ah, poor Gummo.  So caught up in his racist "white trash" meme that he has lost all else.  Fortunately liberals are allowed to go full racist secure in the knowledge that their comrades will at least ignore that or more typically encourage it.




Look white trash in a jebus is lard church! Sarah's base


----------



## HenryBHough

It's OK, Gummo, your racist credentials are well established.  Anything further would simply be attention-whoring.


----------



## Dot Com

Caribou needs to hold a presser.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## Stephanie

this thread is a prime example of how the Democrat party and their cult followers has sunk to new lows

back in the day you left politicians children's out of things

I guess we need to make up some dirt on the Obama girls.


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?




Maybe he's worse than her at babbling nonsense?


----------



## Mertex

longknife said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.
> 
> Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.
Click to expand...


OMG!  You are in denial?  Yep, if it didn't come out of Faux News it can't be true.........


----------



## Mertex

When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> this thread is a prime example of how the Democrat party and their cult followers has sunk to new lows
> 
> back in the day you left politicians children's out of things
> 
> I guess we need to make up some dirt on the Obama girls.



Like you haven't already?  Like you haven't trashed Michelle.  Geez, look up the word hypocrite.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> what we are dealing with is a subculture of less then intelligent people who are are primarily fundamentalist christian  and uneducated bitter white yahoos who think opinion is fact,  Those  are who her biggest fans and supporters are , They see her as one of them. Even her own party sees her as an embarrasment



What we are dealing with are demagogues. Yes, you've substituted "Christian" where "Jew" was used. Slander, libel, innuendo and smear are the foundation of your party. 

Hatred and bigotry drive you. When these combine with your utter and complete lack of so much as a hint of integrity, it leads you to spew the kind of shit that you spew, - Herr Goebbels.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Actually, I couldn't give a rat's ass what the Wassila Hillbillies do. It's their thing. Pfft.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............



Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake? 

Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> OMG!  You are in denial?  Yep, if it didn't come out of Faux News it can't be true.........



Yeah, i mean a paid DNC stalker wrote it in a blog - what more does a bigot and demagogue like you need to know?

If Palin doesn't want to be slandered, she should not be an enemy of the GLORIOUS PEOPLES PARTY.


----------



## Toro

HenryBHough said:


> The logic becomes clear.  Democrats are in mortal fear that Governor Palin will be Hillary's opponent in 2016!



Are you kidding?

It would be AWESOME if Palin ran against Hilary. 

You can just see it. The two of them would be standing on stage during the debate. Hillary would say something Sarah didn't like, so Sarah would walk across the stage and - POW! - just coldcock her. 

Then all the right wing media would say it didn't really happen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Actually, I couldn't give a rat's ass what the Wassila Hillbillies do. It's their thing. Pfft.




Oh come on Statist - Obama is a colossal fuckup, it is VITAL that the GLORIOUS PEOPLES PARTY offer a scapegoat for the subjects to hate.

IF you can't focus the retards like Batshit and Mertex on hating Palin, they might actually pay attention to what Obama is doing.

You can't afford that with the November bloodbath looming.

Must keep the retards focused, and voting dim...


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  You are in denial?  Yep, if it didn't come out of Faux News it can't be true.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i mean a paid DNC stalker wrote it in a blog - what more does a bigot and demagogue like you need to know?
> 
> If Palin doesn't want to be slandered, she should be an enemy of the GLORIOUS PEOPLES PARTY.
Click to expand...

 
Palins ADMIT that it happened


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Palins ADMIT that it happened



No they don't.

Sarah Palin is a strong woman who does not obey your filthy party - thus you wage war on her.

Your war on women rages on, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I couldn't give a rat's ass what the Wassila Hillbillies do. It's their thing. Pfft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on Statist - Obama is a colossal fuckup, it is VITAL that the GLORIOUS PEOPLES PARTY offer a scapegoat for the subjects to hate.
> 
> IF you can't focus the retards like Batshit and Mertex on hating Palin, they might actually pay attention to what Obama is doing.
> 
> You can't afford that with the November bloodbath looming.
> 
> Must keep the retards focused, and voting dim...
Click to expand...



Oh, you missed my point, but then again, you always do, with that big butthurt thing going on with you.

I don't care about the Palins.

And it doesn't look like a bloodbath in November at all. I looks pretty much exactly as I described in January.

Oh, and nothing like calling fine women like Mertex "retards". Real classy. But very typical for Righties.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.
> 
> Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bS? Is that why a palin spokesman said there was a fight but other people started it
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
Click to expand...


Oh lookie - it once again goes right back to paid DNC stalker, Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne Amanda Coyne..


----------



## Stephanie

the clucking hen brigade on the left is still going strong

meow meow meow meow meow meow


----------



## Ravi

The Palins should play for the NFL.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> the clucking hen brigade on the left is still going strong
> 
> meow meow meow meow meow meow



And they still base all of it on one paid blogger - Amanda Coyne, the panty sniffer who has told lies about Palin for years.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> The Palins should play for the NFL.



You should become a paid panty sniffer like Amanda Coyne... You've got the lying part down pat.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl




> By now, just about the whole world has heard about the Sarah Palin family brawl at a birthday party last week. The stories vary little in the details, while the level of ridicule poked at the famous family varies with the publication. But like most stories, there’s usually another side.The Palin family side is now beginning to emerge. And it’s a pretty different picture than the one sprawled all over the media.
> 
> 
> While there has been no comment as of yet from anyone in Sarah Palin’s family, “a source close to the Palin family” has spoken with Real Clear Politics, because he “wanted to provide their version of the events in question.” Some of the details are common to both versions of the events, but several key points diverge significantly from the media narrative.
> 
> There was a big shin-dig at somebody’s house in Anchorage, and it was a birthday party. On this point, all versions agree. The hosts were Matt and Marc McKenna, according to the NY Times, and they were celebrating their birthday. Todd Palin was celebrating the big 5-0 as well. There was live music and dancing, and several members of the Palin family were present. Also in attendance were some competitive snowmobile racers, besides Marc McKenna and Todd
> 
> Stories consistently report that there was the Palins arrived in a stretch Hummer, that there was a brawl, and that some of the Palins were involved.
> 
> Here’s where the stories of the brawl start to diverge. The original Alaska bloggers’ version states that Track, Sarah Palin’s son, spotted an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow, age 20, and made a bee-line to confront Conner Cleary, the former beau, and started the whole melee. One eyewitness, Eric Thompson, appeared on Good Morning America to tell what he saw, but he confessed to blogger Amanda Coyne that he did not see the part where the altercation began.
> 
> According to the source close to the Palins, that is not what happened. He said that the problem began with Cleary engaging in some unnamed “questionable behavior,” after which he tried to get into the Hummer. Four men “piled on” top of Track. Seeing his son involved in a one-against-four battle, Todd Palin joined in, presumably to get the guys off of his kid. That was how he ended up being bloodied up.
> 
> Track wound up with four cracked ribs, reports the source, which is consistent with him being at the bottom of the brawl, not the top.
> 
> About the seemingly narcissistic comment by Sarah Palin, “Don’t you know who I am,” the source tells a different story. What she is reported to have yelled is,
> 
> “Don’t you know who he is? He’s a veteran!”
> 
> A Facebook friend of Sarah Palin’s backs that part up in a comment on the birthday wishes to Todd Palin.
> 
> During the 2008 Presidential campaign, in which Sarah Palin ran as Vice-President, she mentioned Track’s military service numerous times. Sarah had just returned home after speaking at a Houston fund-raiser for the group Mighty Oaks, which helps veterans to deal with PTSD. That event would have been fresh in her mind. She has made no secret of being proud of her veteran son. Sarah could possibly have been concerned about the fight triggering some PTSD symptoms.
> 
> The source goes on to say of Sarah, “From my understanding, she was in full ‘mama grizzly’ mode defending the kids.”
> 
> It is unclear at what point Bristol Palin got involved, but the story goes that she clobbered someone involved in the fight with “a mean right hook.” According to the source, that part was embellished as well.
> 
> She is left-handed.
> 
> The Police Department in Anchorage has confirmed that approximately 20 people were involved in the confrontation. Neither side has expressed a desire to press charges. The events of the evening are still under investigation.
> 
> The eyewitness who spoke to Good Morning America, Eric Thompson, has since been fired for his comments, according to a previous Inquisitr report. The thing is, he was employed by the McKenna Bros., owned by party hosts Matt and Marc McKenna.
> 
> An ancient Proverb says, “The first to present his case seems right, till another comes forward and questions him.” It will be interesting to see what further details come out in the investigation.
> 
> Was this the drunken free-for-all with the Palin family front and center, as the media has portrayed? Or is this a case of one member of Sarah Palin’s family being jumped, with the rest of the family coming to the defense of one of their own? What do you believe will emerge as the true version of the brawl? Also, if the Palin family source is correct, consider the implications of how this Mama Bear Sarah Palin in the White House might have responded differently to ISIS beheading two of our American civilians, and decorated Marine veteran Sgt. Tahmooressi being held in the Mexican prison.
> 
> [images via People.com, Business Insider, Barracuda Brigade, and My Veteran]
> 
> Terri LaPoint
> 
> Category: NewsTags: bristol palin, Isis, Palin brawl, sarah palin, TahmooressiLove it? Share it!
> 
> 461
> 
> Articles And Offers From The Web
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Comments
> 
> Get Social
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Join Us!
> 
> Discover The Inquisitr With Your Friends
> Find the latest news based on what your friends are reading.To get started, first
> 
> Login With FB
> 
> Most Popular
> 
> Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl
> 
> Iconic New James Bond Villain To Appear In Next Film?
> 
> Comcast Tells Customers to Stop Using Tor Browser
> 
> A Hefty And Violent Looking Pit Bull Is Approached Cautiously, What Happened Next Will Amaze You
> 
> Kate Middleton And Prince William Always Planned On Having Kids Close In Age
> 
> 12
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Facebook
> 
> NEWSMAX
> 
> 
> Read more at Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the clucking hen brigade on the left is still going strong
> 
> meow meow meow meow meow meow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they still base all of it on one paid blogger - Amanda Coyne, the panty sniffer who has told lies about Palin for years.
Click to expand...



they don't care. and they talk about people who listens to Rush Limbaugh
they're just ugly in the heart and soul


----------



## rightwinger

DigitalDrifter said:


> Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By now, just about the whole world has heard about the Sarah Palin family brawl at a birthday party last week. The stories vary little in the details, while the level of ridicule poked at the famous family varies with the publication. But like most stories, there’s usually another side.The Palin family side is now beginning to emerge. And it’s a pretty different picture than the one sprawled all over the media.
> 
> 
> While there has been no comment as of yet from anyone in Sarah Palin’s family, “a source close to the Palin family” has spoken with Real Clear Politics, because he “wanted to provide their version of the events in question.” Some of the details are common to both versions of the events, but several key points diverge significantly from the media narrative.
> 
> There was a big shin-dig at somebody’s house in Anchorage, and it was a birthday party. On this point, all versions agree. The hosts were Matt and Marc McKenna, according to the NY Times, and they were celebrating their birthday. Todd Palin was celebrating the big 5-0 as well. There was live music and dancing, and several members of the Palin family were present. Also in attendance were some competitive snowmobile racers, besides Marc McKenna and Todd
> 
> Stories consistently report that there was the Palins arrived in a stretch Hummer, that there was a brawl, and that some of the Palins were involved.
> 
> Here’s where the stories of the brawl start to diverge. The original Alaska bloggers’ version states that Track, Sarah Palin’s son, spotted an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow, age 20, and made a bee-line to confront Conner Cleary, the former beau, and started the whole melee. One eyewitness, Eric Thompson, appeared on Good Morning America to tell what he saw, but he confessed to blogger Amanda Coyne that he did not see the part where the altercation began.
> 
> According to the source close to the Palins, that is not what happened. He said that the problem began with Cleary engaging in some unnamed “questionable behavior,” after which he tried to get into the Hummer. Four men “piled on” top of Track. Seeing his son involved in a one-against-four battle, Todd Palin joined in, presumably to get the guys off of his kid. That was how he ended up being bloodied up.
> 
> Track wound up with four cracked ribs, reports the source, which is consistent with him being at the bottom of the brawl, not the top.
> 
> About the seemingly narcissistic comment by Sarah Palin, “Don’t you know who I am,” the source tells a different story. What she is reported to have yelled is,
> 
> “Don’t you know who he is? He’s a veteran!”
> 
> A Facebook friend of Sarah Palin’s backs that part up in a comment on the birthday wishes to Todd Palin.
> 
> During the 2008 Presidential campaign, in which Sarah Palin ran as Vice-President, she mentioned Track’s military service numerous times. Sarah had just returned home after speaking at a Houston fund-raiser for the group Mighty Oaks, which helps veterans to deal with PTSD. That event would have been fresh in her mind. She has made no secret of being proud of her veteran son. Sarah could possibly have been concerned about the fight triggering some PTSD symptoms.
> 
> The source goes on to say of Sarah, “From my understanding, she was in full ‘mama grizzly’ mode defending the kids.”
> 
> It is unclear at what point Bristol Palin got involved, but the story goes that she clobbered someone involved in the fight with “a mean right hook.” According to the source, that part was embellished as well.
> 
> She is left-handed.
> 
> The Police Department in Anchorage has confirmed that approximately 20 people were involved in the confrontation. Neither side has expressed a desire to press charges. The events of the evening are still under investigation.
> 
> The eyewitness who spoke to Good Morning America, Eric Thompson, has since been fired for his comments, according to a previous Inquisitr report. The thing is, he was employed by the McKenna Bros., owned by party hosts Matt and Marc McKenna.
> 
> An ancient Proverb says, “The first to present his case seems right, till another comes forward and questions him.” It will be interesting to see what further details come out in the investigation.
> 
> Was this the drunken free-for-all with the Palin family front and center, as the media has portrayed? Or is this a case of one member of Sarah Palin’s family being jumped, with the rest of the family coming to the defense of one of their own? What do you believe will emerge as the true version of the brawl? Also, if the Palin family source is correct, consider the implications of how this Mama Bear Sarah Palin in the White House might have responded differently to ISIS beheading two of our American civilians, and decorated Marine veteran Sgt. Tahmooressi being held in the Mexican prison.
> 
> [images via People.com, Business Insider, Barracuda Brigade, and My Veteran]
> 
> Terri LaPoint
> 
> Category: NewsTags: bristol palin, Isis, Palin brawl, sarah palin, TahmooressiLove it? Share it!
> 
> 461
> 
> Articles And Offers From The Web
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Comments
> 
> Get Social
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Join Us!
> 
> Discover The Inquisitr With Your Friends
> Find the latest news based on what your friends are reading.To get started, first
> 
> Login With FB
> 
> Most Popular
> 
> Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl
> 
> Iconic New James Bond Villain To Appear In Next Film?
> 
> Comcast Tells Customers to Stop Using Tor Browser
> 
> A Hefty And Violent Looking Pit Bull Is Approached Cautiously, What Happened Next Will Amaze You
> 
> Kate Middleton And Prince William Always Planned On Having Kids Close In Age
> 
> 12
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Facebook
> 
> NEWSMAX
> 
> 
> Read more at Another Side Of The Story Emerges For The Sarah Palin Family Brawl
Click to expand...

 

That is So Sad.....

Why does everyone pick on the Palins?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ravi said:


> The Palins should play for the NFL.



Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah


----------



## Vandalshandle

I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time! One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?


----------



## Stephanie

Vandalshandle said:


> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time! One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?



who cares,
I remember what you've called Bristol Palin. so let it go


----------



## Ravi

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins should play for the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah
Click to expand...

No, because they're thugs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vandalshandle said:


> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time!



Dude, far left Obamabot David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped, on national television.

We should be surprised that some regular viewers of MSCCCP would assault members of her family?



> One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?



The same reason that you are - they are party members and are taught to hate.

Do you honestly think Guno or Rightwinger would hesitate to kill one of the Palins, if they had a chance?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, far left Obamabot David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped, on national television.
> 
> We should be surprised that some regular viewers of MSCCCP would assault members of her family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same reason that you are - they are party members and are taught to hate.
> 
> Do you honestly think Guno or Rightwinger would hesitate to kill one of the Palins, if they had a chance?
Click to expand...

Do not place your homocidal tendencies onto others.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, far left Obamabot David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped, on national television.
> 
> We should be surprised that some regular viewers of MSCCCP would assault members of her family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same reason that you are - they are party members and are taught to hate.
> 
> *Do you honestly think Guno or Rightwinger would hesitate to kill one of the Palins, if they had a chance*?
Click to expand...

 

Show me a single post where I have suggested anything close to that


----------



## HenryBHough

Under the circumstances, rw, modesty ill becomes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins should play for the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because they're thugs.
Click to expand...


LOLz

Sure they are

Sure they are


----------



## Dana7360

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins should play for the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah
Click to expand...




Do you actually believe that a liberal would invite the palin family to their party?

Do you actually believe that any of the palin family would go to a party at a liberal's house?

Do you actually believe that any of the palin children would date a liberal? 

From what I gather this started because of an exboyfriend of one of the palin daughters. 

Do you really think that the palin family would have a liberal as their friend? They are friends of the people who put on the party.

You need to blame everything on liberals. I have yet to encounter any conservative/republican who would ever take any responsibility for what they do or say.

This has nothing to do with liberals. This has to do with the palins and their behavior.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Show me a single post where I have suggested anything close to that



If you had an opportunity, would you not go for it? With all the praise you would get from MSCCCP ad the NY Times?


----------



## HenryBHough

Actually it's about liberals visceral fear that Governor Palin may run against Hillary in the ancient young vs. old, rising vs. fading contest.  Seriously, do you really think Hillary can even remember Governor Palin's first name - let alone the names of her children?  Hell, it's a tribute that the old girl even remembers the name of her (for now) pregnant daughter.  Perhaps not even who the father.........


----------



## Claudette

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.


 


Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of
> credibility.


 
Yup. The key word being "alleged."

Gotta laugh at how all these lefty loons take every opportunity to try to belittle Sarah Palin. A someone they consider less than nothing.

Gotta wonder why they bother if she such a nobody. LMAO.


----------



## SmedlyButler

I love this thread. Of course we'll never know the exact details of the brawl. That's where the fun part comes in. Both sides, libs and rwingers can both picture Momma Grizzly and her clan of cave bears getting their hackles up and letting their hair down and wading into a booze fueled fracas. And while the rw's get all puffed up with righteous indignation and "Oh no! I can't imagine Lady Sarah blah blah blah..." Of course they can. That's why the libs in this thread keep dangling raw meat in front of them and they keep snapping and snarling at it like one of Momma Grizzly's cubs.


----------



## HenryBHough

Shhhhhhhh.....

The lib side hasn't figured it out yet and probably won't if you knock off giving them hints.


----------



## koshergrl

Dana7360 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins should play for the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that a liberal would invite the palin family to their party?
> 
> Do you actually believe that any of the palin family would go to a party at a liberal's house?
> 
> Do you actually believe that any of the palin children would date a liberal?
> 
> From what I gather this started because of an exboyfriend of one of the palin daughters.
> 
> Do you really think that the palin family would have a liberal as their friend? They are friends of the people who put on the party.
> 
> You need to blame everything on liberals. I have yet to encounter any conservative/republican who would ever take any responsibility for what they do or say.
> 
> This has nothing to do with liberals. This has to do with the palins and their behavior.
Click to expand...


Fueled by a disgruntled employee of the guy who hosted the party...who was allegedly smacked around by Bristol.

You know, the one that isn't pressing charges.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palins ADMIT that it happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Sarah Palin is a strong woman who does not obey your filthy party - thus you wage war on her.
> 
> Your war on women rages on, Herr Goebbels.
Click to expand...


Its true that she first tried to lie her way out of it with that whole "who me? I was in Houston" thing but yeah, they did admit it. 

And reporting facts does not make anyone a Nazi. 

========

We should hold a poll. Ask the RW nutters if they believe ALL the news accounts of the Palin drunken brawl(s). 

Bet they would all say its a massive lib-rule media conspiracy.

yeah, that its - A LIBERAL MEDIA CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Uncensored2008

HenryBHough said:


> Actually it's about liberals visceral fear that Governor Palin may run against Hillary in the ancient young vs. old, rising vs. fading contest.  Seriously, do you really think Hillary can even remember Governor Palin's first name - let alone the names of her children?  Hell, it's a tribute that the old girl even remembers the name of her (for now) pregnant daughter.  Perhaps not even who the father.........



At least Hillary remember's the name of Chelsea's father!

Who could forget good old "Turkey Baster?" Hmmm, could Chelsea have been a literal virgin birth?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ravi said:


> The Palins should play for the NFL.



Bristol would make good money with the WWW.

Just wear those slutty clothes she likes and the RWs would go wild. 

Better than being a beautician.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> Fueled by a disgruntled employee of the guy who hosted the party...who was allegedly smacked around by Bristol.
> 
> You know, the one that isn't pressing charges.



As reported by _*PAID*_ DNC Panty Sniffer Amanda Coyne...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Todd come out and clear the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he? If he says anything, people like you will instantly call him a liar and go into your normal rant.
> 
> Beside, saying a single words only gives legitimacy to the original BS claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bS? Is that why a palin spokesman said there was a fight but other people started it
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lookie - it once again goes right back to paid DNC stalker, Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne Amanda Coyne..
Click to expand...


And the eyewitness was fired for telling the truth about the trailer trash Palins.


----------



## 2aguy

And the truth....not that the lefty, Palin haters will care...

Media Frenzies Over Unsourced Gossip Post to Trash Palin Family



> Scott Conroy of Real Clear Politics actually tried something the New York Times, George Stephanopolous, and CNN didn't -- reporting. He spoke with someone close to the Palin family and was told that there was indeed a fight, most of the Palin family was there -- including the Governor -- but that the fight was started by a former boyfriend of Willow's, Palin's 20  year-old daughter. From the sound of this report, Track was defending his sister from an old boyfriend who was getting aggressive:
> 
> The initial tussle occurred, the source said, after the young man in question “tried to get in” to the Hummer limousine after he’d engaged in some unspecified “questionable behavior.”
> 
> Track Palin soon found himself struggling to fend off four men who had “piled on him,” according to the source.
> 
> Todd Palin then inserted himself into the brawl, which left the former “First Dude” of Alaska bleeding. …
> 
> According to the source, as her husband and son were trading blows with their adversaries, Palin was yelling (in reference to her son), “Don’t you know who he is? He’s a vet!”
> 
> This rendition of her words differs slightly but significantly from a previous report, which had Palin shouting, “Don’t you know who I am?”
> 
> Over the years, Sarah Palin has spoken frequently about her son’s U.S. Army service in the Iraq War, and Track currently serves as a counselor, working with veterans suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.
> 
> The local police are investigating the brawl. According to them, no one wants to press charges. But why would we expect the media to wait for facts before the frenzy? This is after all the very same media that blamed Palin for a murder spree in Tucson, was sure she was going to divorce Todd, and embraced aging conspiracy theorist Andrew Sullivan while he pretended to believe Trig Palin wasn't Sarah Palin's son.
> 
> The media even makes the stretch Hummer sound Hillbilly. It was Todd's 50th birthday. The extended Palin family rented the Hummer for the special occasion to move the family from a party at the family home to the party in question (hosted by a longtime Palin friend also celebrating a family birthday). Renting stretch Hummers is cool in Los Angeles. Kanye rents stretch Hummers. In Alaska it apparently makes you a rube.



Soooo...now that the truth is known....the left can put their tin foil hats back on and go on bashing the Palin son who has Down's Syndrome...they seem to enjoy doing that...

Lefties think funny...


----------



## koshergrl

"In an unrelated episode, a 25-year-old man was arrested last Sunday on charges of stalking Bristol Palin after allegedly sending her approximately 1,000 Facebook messages and then appearing in her driveway -- an incident the Palin source described as “scary.”

The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics

They're constantly being stalked by people who try to make trouble for them. This is no different. They don't have to quit living their lives and become recluses because there are always assholes out there making trouble. Ordinary people relate to this sort of thing. I know I do. Outside of the city walls, people go to parties and participate with their families at community events..where often liquor is involved, and tempers flare.

So freaking what?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its true that she first tried to lie her way out of it with that whole "who me? I was in Houston" thing but yeah, they did admit it.
> 
> And reporting facts does not make anyone a Nazi.
> 
> ========
> 
> We should hold a poll. Ask the RW nutters if they believe ALL the news accounts of the Palin drunken brawl(s).
> 
> Bet they would all say its a massive lib-rule media conspiracy.
> 
> yeah, that its - A LIBERAL MEDIA CONSPIRACY!



False Puddley Pillowbite.

SO FAR, no one has come up with anything that doesn't lead right back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne and her partisan hackjob blog.

Scroll back and notice that every time Batshit put up another link, I followed it right back to paid hack Coyne....


----------



## 2aguy

> At least Hillary remember's the name of Chelsea's father!



Didn't he commit suicide in a national park...and then they cleared out his office?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fueled by a disgruntled employee of the guy who hosted the party...who was allegedly smacked around by Bristol.
> 
> You know, the one that isn't pressing charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As reported by _*PAID*_ DNC Panty Sniffer Amanda Coyne...
Click to expand...


AND legit news sources, many of which have been posted in this thread. 

Get your head out of the sand. 

Palins got drunk and made asses of themselves. Deal with it.


----------



## koshergrl

No, they didn't at all. You deal with it.


----------



## koshergrl

"
The initial tussle occurred, the source said, after the young man in question “tried to get in” to the Hummer limousine after he’d engaged in some unspecified “questionable behavior.” 

The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics 
Progressives hate it when people fight back.


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> "
> The initial tussle occurred, the source said, after the young man in question “tried to get in” to the Hummer limousine after he’d engaged in some unspecified “questionable behavior.”
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
> Progressives hate it when people fight back.


He probably wanted to join the crack heads in the limo.


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The initial tussle occurred, the source said, after the young man in question “tried to get in” to the Hummer limousine after he’d engaged in some unspecified “questionable behavior.”
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
> Progressives hate it when people fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably wanted to join the crack heads in the limo.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, you can't just climb into vehicles/on top of people who don't want you there.

My brothers and dad would have beat the shit out of him. It sounds like a punk with some of his friends targeted a guy, and it didn't go well for them.

I've seen it happen lots of times.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> AND legit news sources, many of which have been posted in this thread.



And every one of them -WITHOUT FAIL, point right back to panty sniffer Coyne.



> Get your head out of the sand.
> 
> Palins got drunk and made asses of themselves. Deal with it.



Are you really this stupid?

Find one source - just one - that does NOT thread back to Coyne?

You can't - there are none. Even the fucking NY Times is linking back to Coyne.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The initial tussle occurred, the source said, after the young man in question “tried to get in” to the Hummer limousine after he’d engaged in some unspecified “questionable behavior.”
> 
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
> Progressives hate it when people fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably wanted to join the crack heads in the limo.
Click to expand...



Looking at KG's link to RCP, where is their source?

{
But then, some words were exchanged. And that’s where the stories diverge significantly.

According to previously published eyewitness reports, the fracas began when Track Palin, the former governor’s adult son, confronted a former boyfriend of his 20-year-old sister, Willow.  



Read more: The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics 
Follow us: @RCP_Articles on Twitter}

I click on "reports" and what do I get?

Eyewitness comes forward on 8216 Palin brawl 8217 Amanda Coyne

Holy fuck, it's paid panty sniffer Coyne again...

Follow the link to the Washington Post blog from RCP, and who do they name as source?

Well fuck, it's paid panty sniffer Coyne again...

Well shit, the NY Times, all the news that's fit to serve the DNC, THEY must have a reliable source, right?

Nope, they even by-line paid panty sniffer Coyne.


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, far left Obamabot David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped, on national television.
Click to expand...


You prove yourself to be a crude liar everyday. That is a lie you are telling about Letterman. Crude and blatant total lie. Why should anyone believe any of your obscene nonsense?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> You prove yourself to be a crude liar everyday. That is a lie you are telling about Letterman. Crude and blatant total lie. Why should anyone believe any of your obscene nonsense?




You were saying, stupid fuck?


----------



## koshergrl

Not a lie at all.

Letterman cracked jokes about A.Rod having sex with the Palin's 14 y.o. daughter.  

David Letterman Slammed For Sex Jokes About Palin s Teen Daughter Fox News


----------



## HenryBHough

koshergrl said:


> Not a lie at all.
> 
> Letterman cracked jokes about A.Rod having sex with the Palin's 14 y.o. daughter.
> 
> David Letterman Slammed For Sex Jokes About Palin s Teen Daughter Fox News



From which comes this extract:

"But an even more disturbing fact, which Letterman may not have known, was that the daughter who accompanied Palin on her trip to New York was 14-year-old Willow — not 18-year-old Bristol, the unwed mother of Palin's first grandchild."

Not that knowing might have inhibited Letterman's muse.  Though the prevailing suspicion was that Letterman damn well knew and just didn't give a shit.  After all, they're not real (_read "liberal_") people to him.


----------



## guno

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palins should play for the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bristol kicked some Liberal punks ass?  nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because they're thugs.
Click to expand...



Oh but how the love their jesus!!!


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Not a lie at all.
> 
> Letterman cracked jokes about A.Rod having sex with the Palin's 14 y.o. daughter.
> 
> David Letterman Slammed For Sex Jokes About Palin s Teen Daughter Fox News




If they don't want to be attacked the should stop being white trash hoes and media whores


----------



## BullKurtz

HenryBHough said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lie at all.
> 
> Letterman cracked jokes about A.Rod having sex with the Palin's 14 y.o. daughter.
> 
> David Letterman Slammed For Sex Jokes About Palin s Teen Daughter Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From which comes this extract:
> 
> "But an even more disturbing fact, which Letterman may not have known, was that the daughter who accompanied Palin on her trip to New York was 14-year-old Willow — not 18-year-old Bristol, the unwed mother of Palin's first grandchild."
> 
> Not that knowing might have inhibited Letterman's muse.  Though the prevailing suspicion was that Letterman damn well knew and just didn't give a shit.  After all, they're not real (_read "liberal_") people to him.
Click to expand...


Letterman knew alright.....the punchline was so clumsy it was obvious he knew he was way out of bounds....and didn't care.  Dave has admitted messing with interns and cheating on his housemate of several years....he finally married her to keep from paying her alimony and child support.  Letterman is a piece of shit.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Actually it's about liberals visceral fear that Governor Palin may run against Hillary in the ancient young vs. old, rising vs. fading contest.  Seriously, do you really think Hillary can even remember Governor Palin's first name - let alone the names of her children?  Hell, it's a tribute that the old girl even remembers the name of her (for now) pregnant daughter.  Perhaps not even who the father.........




The yonger people are progressive not slack jawed sub retaded christers and white trash


----------



## HenryBHough

A moment ago I read one of our most witty bitching about a Palin family member's "slutty" outfit.

One might but wonder if said witty bitcher has had a look at how The First Halfstein (or perhaps Quarterstein if one takes into account the lineage of each alleged parent)  is dressing her eldest calf these days!

See, _fair game is fair game_.  Ain't it grand!


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prove yourself to be a crude liar everyday. That is a lie you are telling about Letterman. Crude and blatant total lie. Why should anyone believe any of your obscene nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying, stupid fuck?
Click to expand...

Why am I the stupid fuck? Your the one who posted an eight minute video that proves you are a liar. Did you watch the video? The guy makes fun of the Palin's and her supporters for accusing him of doing something he didn't do. You consistently do this along with telling lies. You ambush yourself. You just posted a video that proves you are a liar.


----------



## mamooth

Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.

You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
---
The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”

[...]

As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.

Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.

Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.

Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
---


----------



## HenryBHough

Start believing the notoriously partisan "Mudflats" and I have some valuable native American artifacts you might like.  Still warm from molding....  The kind of thing The First Family might put on display in the Presidential Palace (formerly known as "The White House").


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> the clucking hen brigade on the left is still going strong
> 
> meow meow meow meow meow meow



Hens say "meow meow meow"??

"Let's roll," Stephanie!!!  yeeeeehaw!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

mamooth said:


> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---


----------



## Statistikhengst

And just to imagine, this woman's fingers could have been near the nuclear codes just about 6 years ago....


----------



## BullKurtz

mamooth said:


> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---



Sarah actually yelled: "don't you know who HE is?" referring to her Iraq Vet son Track.  But why let the facts get in the way of a good (tall) tale?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mamooth said:


> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---


Yeah, I love the "don't you know who I am?" as though she is someone important but my favorite 

when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!”

Obviously, people DO know exactly who she is.


----------



## HenryBHough

Perhaps just as well the liberal loons didn't know of Track's Iraq veteran status.  They might have turned really dangerously viscous in that circumstance.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ahhh, more of the saga of the Thrilla from Wasilla, unhinged, unhooked, unbuckled!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> Why am I the stupid fuck?



Lack of oxygen as a baby? Too many drugs in your teens? A combination of both.



> Your the one who posted an eight minute video that proves you are a liar.



Proves I'm a "liar" by confirming what I said?

Dayum...

{“Sarah Palin went to a Yankees game yesterday. There was one awkward moment during the seventh-inning stretch: her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.” } - David Letterman, while playing a video of 14 year old Willow Palin walking through Yankee Stadium



> Did you watch the video? The guy makes fun of the Palin's and her supporters for accusing him of doing something he didn't do. You consistently do this along with telling lies. You ambush yourself. You just posted a video that proves you are a liar.



Camp, you are a partisan hack who holds party above all things - but are you insane? Seriously, are you not able to grasp reality?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love the "don't you know who I am?" as though she is someone important but my favorite
> 
> when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!”
> 
> Obviously, people DO know exactly who she is.
Click to expand...


From the link:




> If there’s one thing the Palin’s have learned from the last six years it’s that the darned media is ruthless, and every little thing you do is scrutinized, so you keep your nose clean, and walk on eggshells. Oh, and “keep the children out of it.” Don’t forget that one.
> 
> After tiring of being punched in the face, our host informed the Palins it was time for them to go home. Bristol’s young son Tripp was apparently sleeping in the back of the Hummer limo at the time, blissfully unaware of intoxicated mommy’s raging fists of fury.
> 
> The fight ended up involving about 20 people, *but eventually the police arrived, and the marauders piled into their limo and headed north to the wild lands from whence they came. But not before Track ripped his shirt off and stood in the road giving the one finger salute to departing guests. Ok, I kind of loved that part.*
> 
> *“Alcohol may have been a factor,” said the police report filed later.*
> 
> The day after the incident occurred, Sarah tried to do damage control and got on Twitter claiming “I was traveling yesterday, so I’m posting Todd’s 50th birthday greeting a day late.” If by (air quotes) “traveling” she meant sitting in the back of a Hummer stretch limo sitting next to Todd and his bleeding nose, with her shirtless drunken son and his randy friends, her street fighting daughter and the rest of the intoxicated hoard, then yeah… she was “traveling.”


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> ---



Oh look, the "author" links to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne....


----------



## BullKurtz

HenryBHough said:


> Perhaps just as well the liberal loons didn't know of Track's Iraq veteran status.  They might have turned really dangerously viscous in that circumstance.


Bristol is left-handed so it's highly doubtful she was throwing punches with her right hand....the blogger just made up the story as he went along...probably high on bath salts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah actually yelled: "don't you know who HE is?" referring to her Iraq Vet son Track.  But why let the facts get in the way of a good (tall) tale?
Click to expand...


Oh goody, the spin has gotten started. What would that matter? Who is he? The trash doesn't fall far from the trailer. He's just trash who flips people off, staggers around drunk with his shirt off and yells the "c" word. BFD He's nobody and so are his trashy family. 

This is the RW dance craze "Twist and Shout".

Go for it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Statistikhengst said:


> And just to imagine, this woman's fingers could have been near the nuclear codes just about 6 years ago....



She might have broken a nail ...


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prove yourself to be a crude liar everyday. That is a lie you are telling about Letterman. Crude and blatant total lie. Why should anyone believe any of your obscene nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying, stupid fuck?
Click to expand...



Sarah Palin’s daughter was paid handsomely for her abstinence campaign. The message she’s sending: getting pregnant is a great way to make money for doing nothing.
Even before it was revealed that Candies Foundation paid Bristol Palin $262,500to be its abstinence ambassador, her campaign against teen pregnancy was a farce. The Candies Foundation exists, in the words of its 990 form, “To educate America’s youth about the devastating consequences of teen pregnancy through celebrity PSA campaigns and initiatives.” Palin, a young woman whose unplanned pregnancy has rocketed her to reality star fame, could scarcely be a worse spokesperson. Everything about her and her celebrity telegraphs the message, already distressingly prevalent in this country, that pregnancy offers a way to trade boring high school anonymity for attention and adoration.


Bristol Palin s Abstinence Campaign Payday Her Latest Teen Pregnancy Outrage - The Daily Beast

The strange ways of the white trash whores


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores



What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?


----------



## mamooth

Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I can take advantage of that immunity.


----------



## hazlnut

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...



"Do you know who I am?" -- yeah, Sarah, you're the failed Governor of Alaska who couldn't hack in politics so cashed in on your fame with Fox and a book deal… Basically a whore.


----------



## BullKurtz

Always enjoyable to see which side is really waging the "war on women" ain't it?  Noodle armed, acne-scarred leftists who end up playing slap and tickle with each other because no woman will come anywhere near them.  Their hero Slick Willy is a woman hater, the Kennedy clan all hate and have murdered women....Barry is a genetic woman with small tits; little wonder this pack of nerds falls in line when it comes to a babe like Sarah....she terrifies them.


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, far left Obamabot David Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old daughter to be raped, on national television.
Click to expand...


Still waiting while you dance around telling lies to cover your original lie. Where is the evidence that Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old to be raped?


----------



## hazlnut

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
Click to expand...


Any intelligent person knows that was not the intent of the joke.

So… You fail.


----------



## BullKurtz

mamooth said:


> Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I take advantage of that immunity.



Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah actually yelled: "don't you know who HE is?" referring to her Iraq Vet son Track.  But why let the facts get in the way of a good (tall) tale?
Click to expand...


Did you read your own (blog) link? It actually paints an even worse picture of what happened. 

But you say you have the inside "track" on what went on?

Really?


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
Click to expand...

Do you think telling the same lie over and over will make your lie the truth?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps just as well the liberal loons didn't know of Track's Iraq veteran status.  They might have turned really dangerously viscous in that circumstance.
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is left-handed so it's highly doubtful she was throwing punches with her right hand....the blogger just made up the story as he went along...probably high on bath salts.
Click to expand...


Read your own link. 

And, pray tell, how do YOU know that all the news stories are wrong?


----------



## koshergrl

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think telling the same lie over and over will make your lie the truth?
Click to expand...


Sex w/a 14 year old is legally rape.

So it's not a lie. Letterman joked about sex between Willow & ARod.

hilarious.

If you happen to be a progressive scumbag.


----------



## mamooth

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.



So sad to see partisan assholery turn a vet into a vet-spitter. You apparently lack the guts necessary to stand up to your party, and that has sent you down the vet-spitting path.

However, being that I'm not a vet-hater like so many conservatives (who auto-hate all non-extreme-Republican vets, a majority of them) I won't declare that you're not a real vet, no matter how much like Hanoi Jane you act. You may be brainwashed and misguided, but you will always be a vet, and you will always be respected for it.


----------



## BullKurtz

Luddly Neddite said:


> Did you read your own (blog) link? It actually paints an even worse picture of what happened.
> 
> But you say you have the inside "track" on what went on?
> 
> Really?



I know the thought of landing punches frightens you, Duddly, so here is something more familiar to ya.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I take advantage of that immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
Click to expand...



And that gives him the right to ...

Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.” 
Hey. You guys wanted this… don’t look at me.


As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.


Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.


Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.

And, Bull, that's from YOUR link.


----------



## Statistikhengst

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I take advantage of that immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
Click to expand...



You are big and strong. We are in fear of you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think telling the same lie over and over will make your lie the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex w/a 14 year old is legally rape.
> 
> So it's not a lie. Letterman joked about sex between Willow & ARod.
> 
> hilarious.
> 
> If you happen to be a progressive scumbag.
Click to expand...


Not if its the Disgusting Duck Dynasty Dud Doing It. 

Right?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah actually yelled: "don't you know who HE is?" referring to her Iraq Vet son Track.  But why let the facts get in the way of a good (tall) tale?
Click to expand...


Did you read your own (blog) link? It actually paints an even worse picture of what happened.

But you say you have the inside "track" on what went on?

Really?[/QUOTE]

I know the thought of landing punches frightens you, Duddly, so here is something more familiar to ya.






[/QUOTE]

Quit lying and dancing around. YOU posted that link. Its from a blog and gives a much worse version than is in the news. 

Face up to that fact and stop hiding behind insults. 

I dare you.

Or, you can just


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Statistikhengst said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I take advantage of that immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are big and strong. We are in fear of you.
Click to expand...


What is it with Bull Kurtz that he lies about his own link?


----------



## BullKurtz

mamooth said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad to see partisan assholery turn a vet into a vet-spitter. You apparently lack the guts necessary to stand up to your party, and that has sent you down the vet-spitting path.
> 
> However, being that I'm not a vet-hater like so many conservatives (who auto-hate all non-extreme-Republican vets, a majority of them) I won't declare that you're not a real vet, no matter how much like Hanoi Jane you act. You may be brainwashed and misguided, but you will always be a vet, and you will always be respected for it.
Click to expand...


You can start by capitalizing the word "Vet"...it's a proper noun.


----------



## GHook93

Lakhota said:


> Funny stuff.



Yep funny that just because lefties don't like her, they are glad classless people are assaulting her family.

I don't believe the article for one minute that they started it!


----------



## Statistikhengst

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad to see partisan assholery turn a vet into a vet-spitter. You apparently lack the guts necessary to stand up to your party, and that has sent you down the vet-spitting path.
> 
> However, being that I'm not a vet-hater like so many conservatives (who auto-hate all non-extreme-Republican vets, a majority of them) I won't declare that you're not a real vet, no matter how much like Hanoi Jane you act. You may be brainwashed and misguided, but you will always be a vet, and you will always be respected for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can start by capitalizing the word "Vet"...it's a proper noun*.
Click to expand...



Sure, _if_ it's the first word in the sentence or part of a title. Otherwise, the word is not capitalized. It's not a holy relic.

Do you capitalize the word veteran in a sentence



> *Veterans* receive some benefits for their service. My father was a *veteran* of the Korean War. He receives his medical treatment at the *Veterans'* Administration Hospital.




There. All better.


----------



## mamooth

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> You can start by capitalizing the word "Vet"...it's a proper noun.



Not according to the dictionary or common usage. Where do you get such nonsense? That's the first time I've ever heard such a claim.


----------



## BullKurtz

mamooth said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can start by capitalizing the word "Vet"...it's a proper noun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the dictionary or common usage. Where do you get such nonsense? That's the first time I've ever heard such a claim.
Click to expand...


That tells me all I need to know about your pride in serving....CHECKMATE.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

GHook93 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep funny that just because lefties don't like her, they are glad classless people are assaulting her family.
> 
> I don't believe the article for one minute that they started it!
Click to expand...


So, husbands getting ticked at Track hitting on their wives is "classy" now? 

That's what Bull Kurtz's link said.

You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can start by capitalizing the word "Vet"...it's a proper noun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the dictionary or common usage. Where do you get such nonsense? That's the first time I've ever heard such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That tells me all I need to know about your pride in serving....CHECKMATE.
Click to expand...


This isn't about Track being a vet. Its about him getting drunk, hitting on other men's wives and getting decked for it. 

YOUR LINK said that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> Still waiting while you dance around telling lies to cover your original lie. Where is the evidence that Letterman called for Palin's 14 year old to be raped?



{“Sarah Palin went to a Yankees game yesterday. There was one awkward moment during the seventh-inning stretch: her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.” } - David Letterman while showing a video of 14 year old Willow Palin.

Are you clinically insane? I mean, are you diagnosed as not having a grip on reality?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to fuel additional meltdowns from poor Henry.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. *But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> *As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.*
> 
> *Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.*
> 
> *Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal.* Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> *Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.*
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah actually yelled: "don't you know who HE is?" referring to her Iraq Vet son Track.  But why let the facts get in the way of a good (tall) tale?
Click to expand...


Do you believe that vets have the right to tell women they want to 



> “bend them over on the lawn,”



And then get into a punch fest with the HUSBANDS of those women took offense?

Face up to what YOU posted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

hazlnut said:


> Any intelligent person knows that was not the intent of the joke.
> 
> So… You fail.



Letterman called for the rape of a 14 year old - what was his intent if not to attack her mother?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep funny that just because lefties don't like her, they are glad classless people are assaulting her family.
> 
> I don't believe the article for one minute that they started it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, husbands getting ticked at Track hitting on their wives is "classy" now?
> 
> That's what Bull Kurtz's link said.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
Click to expand...



Mud Flats names as their source: 

Wait for it,

Wait for it.....

{I knew as soon as I read Amanda Coyne’s original piece,}

Well fuck - right back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

Isn't it amazing that not ONE source is independent of paid DNC demagogue and professional panty sniffer Coyne?


----------



## koshergrl

A ridiculous


Luddly Neddite said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a vet myself, it's good to know how the Palin-groupies here believe I and all other vets should be immune to any repercussions for being a totally assholish douchebag, in contrast to all non-vets, who apparently should be beaten down at will for such transgressions. I'm hoping they'll invite me to their parties, where I take advantage of that immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track is a COMBAT VET as am I....I doubt you were in a Stryker unit like Track or roaming the Bong Son plain as was I as a young gun....I doubt you left the States so STFU...you ain't a "vet" around us, pooch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that gives him the right to ...
> 
> Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this…  “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”
> Hey. You guys wanted this… don’t look at me.
> 
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> 
> Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.
> 
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday?  He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> And, Bull, that's from YOUR link.
Click to expand...

 l
So?

A blog that names nobody.

The serious news outlets state the incident was bunk, that there is NOBODY talking about it, and no charges being filed.

The only people to lend their names to the event are loony bloggers...and the disgruntled employee. The guy who allegedly was the *victim* (the home owner?) refuses to comment on it, won't press charges...where's the so-called ex boyfriend who started it?

Oh yeah, probably shitting bricks that he's going to get charged for his part in it, as likely the only one who broke the law.


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any intelligent person knows that was not the intent of the joke.
> 
> So… You fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman called for the rape of a 14 year old - what was his intent if not to attack her mother?
Click to expand...

Letterman didn't call for anyone to do anything. His joke was that a player had knocked up Palin's daughter in the 7th inning. He described an event that didn't actually happen in the past tense. Even ignoring the claim he makes that he thought the daughter was the 18 year old who had had a child out of wedlock, he did not call for a rape to be committed. He joked about one having been committed and did so without making judgement as to the wrongness or rightness of the pretend event. 
So, that still makes you a liar for accusing Letterman of calling for the rape of a 14 year old.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Plenty of le


Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep funny that just because lefties don't like her, they are glad classless people are assaulting her family.
> 
> I don't believe the article for one minute that they started it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, husbands getting ticked at Track hitting on their wives is "classy" now?
> 
> That's what Bull Kurtz's link said.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mud Flats names as their source:
> 
> Wait for it,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> {I knew as soon as I read Amanda Coyne’s original piece,}
> 
> Well fuck - right back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that not ONE source is independent of paid DNC demagogue and professional panty sniffer Coyne?
Click to expand...


So RW hack Bull Kurtz posts THAT blog as proof that it didn't happen except that it quotes the legit news sources AND the blog and somehow the other RW hacks twist that around to make it say the opposite of what it says. 

You RWs can twist and shout anything into oblivion. 

Face facts. It did happen. 

Do a little searching and you find this isn't their first drunken brawl.


----------



## koshergrl

Nothing happened. There was a party and a disturbance...but no charges, and nobody can confirm the Palins were even involved except to be present. 

Big whoop. How small your life must be that this reckons as big news.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> Letterman didn't call for anyone to do anything.



Really dude, seek professional help.

{“Sarah Palin went to a Yankees game yesterday. There was one awkward moment during the seventh-inning stretch: her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez.” } - David Letterman while showing a video of 14 year old Willow Palin.




> His joke was that a player had knocked up Palin's daughter in the 7th inning. He described an event that didn't actually happen in the past tense. Even ignoring the claim he makes that he thought the daughter was the 18 year old who had had a child out of wedlock, he did not call for a rape to be committed. He joked about one having been committed and did so without making judgement as to the wrongness or rightness of the pretend event.
> So, that still makes you a liar for accusing Letterman of calling for the rape of a 14 year old.



His "joke" was an open attack on an under age minor for the "crime" of being the daughter of someone the party is dedicated to destroying. Letterman is just a leftist demagogue - another of the thousands of little Goebbels that your filthy party relies on to smear those who the party hates - and let's face it, you HATE with a passion. Any who dare think or speak in ways not proscribed by the rulers of the party is hated - with all you little insects scurrying to hate as directed by the hive.

Letterman is a fucking pig, a pile of shit who raped his assistants for years - to the delight of you drones who supposedly defend women from sexual harassment - ah but as with all things - that's a fucking lie - a leftist demagogue like Letterman is immune from laws that cover lesser people.

Camp, you are a drone of the shameful democrat party, you post things not because they are true - or even rational, as is clear from this exchange - but only to support your filthy party. Letterman called for sex between ARod and a 14 year old - that is rape.Ask democrat hero Larry Flynt - he went to jail for it.

Look, I'm not surprised that you would support Letterman in this - Palin is an enemy of the party - anything that would happen to her children is deserved, she is an infidel and anyone associated with her should be destroyed - party above all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> So RW hack Bull Kurtz posts THAT blog as proof that it didn't happen except that it quotes the legit news sources AND the blog and somehow the other RW hacks twist that around to make it say the opposite of what it says.
> 
> You RWs can twist and shout anything into oblivion.
> 
> Face facts. It did happen.
> 
> Do a little searching and you find this isn't their first drunken brawl.



Puddley = there is no source for this story other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

I doubt any of this even happened. Coyne has made shit up to slander Palin before out of thin air.

Anyone check to see if Sarah Palin was even in the state during the time panty sniffer Coyne claims this happened?


----------



## koshergrl

Exactly. 

Nothing is too violent or vile if the victim is a Palin.


----------



## HenryBHough

Since blogs are taken as fountains of truth by the haters, here's one they surely will enjoy:

Obama 8217 s disturbing poem on man-boy relationship Fellowship of the Minds

He was said to have been nineteen (19, libs) at the time He wrote this cry for attention, Just about the age of the Palin daughter who is so cruelly verbally assaulted in your favourite blog:

*Pop takes another shot, neat,*
* Points out the same amber*
* Stain on his shorts that I’ve got on mine, and*
* Makes me smell his smell, coming*
* From me*; he switches channels,* recites an old poem*
* He wrote* before his mother died,
Stands, shouts, and asks
For a hug, as I shrink, my
Arms barely reaching around
*His thick, oily neck, and his broad back*; ‘cause
I see my face, framed within
*Pop’s black-framed glasses*
And know he’s laughing too.

Yes, from an obviously troubled young mind - that went on to be your Messiah!

But He's "grown" now and can deal with the taunts of bloggers recalling words He might rather have wished He did not publish.  The young Ms. Palin, who you so enjoy taunting, is still young.


----------



## koshergrl

Gross.


----------



## HenryBHough

koshergrl said:


> Gross.



But surely very presidential in the minds of the faithful.   Since it comes from a blogsite and liberals love their blogsites.....then how could it be untrue?


----------



## koshergrl

HenryBHough said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But surely very presidential in the minds of the faithful.
Click to expand...


Yes, they view it as a brilliant piece of fine literature. We all know their level of competence with the language, so we should not be surprised.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SSDD from the RW hacks.

You people are ALWAYS on the wrong side of every single issue. 

You go right on lying to yourselves and see what it gets you.


----------



## koshergrl

What on earth are you ranting about now, Luds? Do you think that's fine literature?


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> SSDD from the RW hacks.
> 
> You people are ALWAYS on the wrong side of every single issue.
> 
> You go right on lying to yourselves and see what it gets you.



Please explain in detail, Neddy-Weddy, how "and see what it gets you." is NOT a threat of violence.  Best you do so very, very quickly.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think telling the same lie over and over will make your lie the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex w/a 14 year old is legally rape.
> 
> So it's not a lie. Letterman joked about sex between Willow & ARod.
> 
> hilarious.
> 
> If you happen to be a progressive scumbag.
Click to expand...



That does not negate the white trailer  trash behavior of the palins


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
Click to expand...



and what does letteman have to do with that white trash biblethumping christer scum getting into drunken white trash hilbilly brawls


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
Click to expand...


This thread is about the drunken white trash scum, the  palins not letterman, Nice try though


----------



## Dot Com

they still haven't owned-up to it


----------



## HenryBHough

Actually it has morphed into the outing of Gummo as this board's most rabid racist.  

And let us not overlook that it has also validated the permissibility of using postings by paid posters to various blogsites as grounds to attack the children and, especially grand children, of any public figure.  

Oh look!  Another prominent family finding it's closer to a sex and drug problem that suggests the *parents neglected* to do due diligence in choosing where to send their (once) innocent girls:

Radar Online President Obama Daughters 8217 School Facing Sex Drug Scandal
_
*"President Barack Obama* and *First Lady Michelle* shell out a whopping $70,000 a year to send their two daughters to an elite private school, but the academy has been embroiled in a shocking cocaine scandal!"

 "Sidwell Friends School in Washington, D.C., is also involved in a stunning court battle that threatens to expose even more sordid sex and drug secrets................."_

Surely just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## flacaltenn

Stephanie said:


> When did this "supposedly" take place?
> 
> how can they be at a snowmobile gathering when it's the middle of the summer?



Just curious - I won't hang around -- but I'd like to know how this thread is on page 18 and folks are asking basic questions like WHEN did this happen? Or who did what? Kinda sad and funny at the same time. 

See how little it takes to start a brawl?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Stephanie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the alternate story about the fight amusing. According to that version, Track was just quietly sitting in the stretch Hummer limousine, when four guys decided to jump in and beat him up. Seriously, folks, try to visualize that. "Hey! There is Sarah Palin's kid in the limo! Let's all jump in and beat him up!" Sure, that sort of thing happens all the time! One can't help but wonder why they were so pissed at Track, or why they didn't drag him out of the limo so that they could beat him up properly. One way or the other, it would appear that Track is a victim of a gang of bullies, and if Bristol had not have been there to save him, who knows what would have happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares,
> I remember what you've called Bristol Palin. so let it go
Click to expand...

Your memory is as feeble as your posts, because I have never called Bristol anything.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and what does letteman have to do with that white trash biblethumping christer scum getting into drunken white trash hilbilly brawls
Click to expand...


good thing you don't use hateful terms like niggah


----------



## HenryBHough

To answer an apparently legitimate question about snowmobile gatherings in summer:

It's not a gathering of snowmachines (as Alaskans seem to prefer they be called).  It's a gathering of people involved in snowmachine racing.  A winter sport that requires a lot of advance planning to be successful.  The rivalries are mostly friendly and the members of multiple teams (the major races are team events) frequently get together out of season.  Sometimes to plan strategies (unlike Our Kenyan Prexy) and sometimes just to have fun.

Todd Palin has been a participant for many years and frequently part of the winning team of such major events as "Iron Dog".  It's a sport in which liberals rarely compete as it requires a certain strength, ability to withstand harsh conditions, and definitely requires having an actual strategy.

Iron Dog Race - World s Longest Toughest Snowmobile Race


----------



## HenryBHough

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The strange ways of the white trash whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with far left scumbag Letterman joking about the rape of Palin's 14 year old daughter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and what does letteman have to do with that white trash biblethumping christer scum getting into drunken white trash hilbilly brawls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good thing you don't use hateful terms like niggah
Click to expand...


Really, Gummo, you've already demonstrated through your repeated use of the racist term "White Trash" that the use of hateful terms is perfectly acceptable.  Please don't discourage others from doing as you were apparently taught at a very young age.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ill take Ray Price against Track in the third round......


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake?
> 
> Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?
Click to expand...



Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.

Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I couldn't give a rat's ass what the Wassila Hillbillies do. It's their thing. Pfft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on Statist - Obama is a colossal fuckup, it is VITAL that the GLORIOUS PEOPLES PARTY offer a scapegoat for the subjects to hate.
> 
> IF you can't focus the retards like Batshit and Mertex on hating Palin, they might actually pay attention to what Obama is doing.
> 
> You can't afford that with the November bloodbath looming.
> 
> Must keep the retards focused, and voting dim...
Click to expand...



Says the retardo that thinks Palin is Presidential material and is in here defending her trailer-trash honor..........Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


> Plenty of le
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep funny that just because lefties don't like her, they are glad classless people are assaulting her family.
> 
> I don't believe the article for one minute that they started it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, husbands getting ticked at Track hitting on their wives is "classy" now?
> 
> That's what Bull Kurtz's link said.
> 
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mud Flats names as their source:
> 
> Wait for it,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> {I knew as soon as I read Amanda Coyne’s original piece,}
> 
> Well fuck - right back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that not ONE source is independent of paid DNC demagogue and professional panty sniffer Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So RW hack Bull Kurtz posts THAT blog as proof that it didn't happen except that it quotes the legit news sources AND the blog and somehow the other RW hacks twist that around to make it say the opposite of what it says.
> 
> You RWs can twist and shout anything into oblivion.
> 
> Face facts. It did happen.
> 
> Do a little searching and you find *this isn't their first drunken brawl*.
Click to expand...


And it won't be their last. I wonder what their Christian friends think of that?


----------



## Statistikhengst

HenryBHough said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> SSDD from the RW hacks.
> 
> You people are ALWAYS on the wrong side of every single issue.
> 
> You go right on lying to yourselves *and see what it gets you*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain in detail, Neddy-Weddy, *how "and see what it gets you." is NOT a threat of violence.  Best you do so very, very quickly*.
Click to expand...


Tsk, tsk.

I can tell you what it gets you:

a number of lost presidential elections, including the next two.

Dear Lord, you really are very, very sensitive. Would you like a nice pillow and a glass of warm milk?


----------



## elektra

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake?
> 
> Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.
> 
> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.
Click to expand...

They did get the Ambassador killed in Bengahzi, got a Journalist's head chopped off, and now all the civilian deaths caused by ISIS.

How about Obama's Afghanistan dead 1500 compared to Bush's 500. 

or how about obama's doctors killed by ebola compared to bush


----------



## Statistikhengst

elektra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake?
> 
> Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.
> 
> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did get the Ambassador killed in Bengahzi, got a Journalist's head chopped off, and now all the civilian deaths caused by ISIS.
> 
> How about Obama's Afghanistan dead 1500 compared to Bush's 500.
> 
> or how about obama's doctors killed by ebola compared to bush
Click to expand...



Oh, my....


----------



## Dot Com

I bet Todd is waiting it out for his nose to heal. Staying hunkered down, so no one can see his bloodied snozz, prolly because of momma Griz as usual


----------



## HenryBHough

A little research does wonders.

Apparently the story about the Obama girls being sent to a school with some sex and drug issues went international and in more than just paid-blogger sites!

Goodness, by comparison, the Palin family looks downright presidential whilst the (former) Messiah of the left and his alleged spouse look downright Detroit!

 70 000-a-year school Obama sends his daughters hit by drug and sex scandal Mail Online


----------



## Statistikhengst

HenryBHough said:


> A little research does wonders.
> 
> Apparently the story about the Obama girls being sent to a school with some sex and drug issues went international and in more than just paid-blogger sites!
> 
> Goodness, by comparison, the Palin family looks downright presidential whilst the (former) Messiah of the left and his alleged spouse look downright Detroit!
> 
> 70 000-a-year school Obama sends his daughters hit by drug and sex scandal Mail Online




Nice RWNJ hit-piece!!

Uhh, the author needs to work on a couple of things:



> The official study also reported that 25 per cent of senior boys admitted to *drinking under the influence of alcohol*.



Is there any other way to consume alcohol???


And ahhh, the rumors:



> A former student confirmed rumors to the Enquirer, saying: 'I have seen kids snorting coke, smoking pot, getting high and boozing.



Of course, that former student was not named.

And then there is the hit-job on the school, using someone who hasn't been there for 13 years:



> *A graduate of the elite school* was recently arrested for possession of cocaine and ecstasy with intent to supply, according to published reports.
> 
> *Hugh L. Elsbree, 31*, was arrested by D.C. police in April for running a drug lab out of a luxury apartment complex in the District’s Adams Morgan neighborhood.



When was the last time you saw a 30 year old graduating from High School? If he is 31, this means he graduated in either 2001 or 2002. Oh wait, Bush was president then, so of course, Bush is at fault for this young man going on to be a drug dealer!!!


Dear Lord, you Righties really are a sordid bunch...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.



Really?

What is the death toll since Dear Leader became ruler? 

Oh wait, 2013 was the deadliest year ever - higher than any year under Bush.

iCasualties OEF Afghanistan Fatalities Details

*Hmm, * your little tin god makes mistakes that get a whole lot of Americans killed.



> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.



From pants on fire to hair on fire? I guess it's a good look on you....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Says the retardo that thinks Palin is Presidential material and is in here defending her trailer-trash honor..........Bwahahahaha.



The party expects you to focus on hatred. You hate Sarah Palin.

Nothing to see with Obama or the democrats - leave the thinking to your rulers. You focus on hating Palin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> And it won't be their last. I wonder what their Christian friends think of that?



Well Stalist, you may not be very honest, but at least you're a raging bigot - which makes you a perfect democrat!


----------



## Statistikhengst

*Kneadz mohr haytread, Unsensword!!!*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Nice RWNJ hit-piece!!
> 
> Uhh, the author needs to work on a couple of things:



Oh, but the fact that EVERY story on Palin links back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne isn't a hit piece - no sireee..

You're not a complete fucking hack, are you Statist... 

Well, at least you're still a bigot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> *Kneadz mohr haytread, Unsensword!!!*



To reach the level of hatred you have toward Christians, bigot boi?


----------



## Mustng

I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family. 
Not news worthy....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kneadz mohr haytread, Unsensword!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach the level of hatred you have toward Christians, bigot boi?
Click to expand...



I have no hatred toward Christians at all. Never have.

But you are a most excellent attention whore.

Do you feel better now?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mustng said:


> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....



Especially when you consider that the whole thing was fabricated.

The party needs shiny objects to keep Mertex and Luddley distracted from what is really going on.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> I have no hatred toward Christians at all. Never have.
> 
> But you are a most excellent attention whore.
> 
> Do you feel better now?



Derp derp derp indeed, Statist.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Tsk, tsk, always needing attention, Mr. Uncensored is....


----------



## Sallow

elektra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake?
> 
> Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.
> 
> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did get the Ambassador killed in Bengahzi, got a Journalist's head chopped off, and now all the civilian deaths caused by ISIS.
> 
> How about Obama's Afghanistan dead 1500 compared to Bush's 500.
> 
> or how about obama's doctors killed by ebola compared to bush
Click to expand...


How did they get the Ambassador killed? Or the Journalist's head chopped off? Or "Obama's" doctors? Which one of "Obama's" doctors, died? Link?

As for Afghanistan? I thought you folks didn't want our troops to leave these places. Sheesh. Make up your minds!


----------



## Sallow

Mustng said:


> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....



Why not?

She's on FOX all the time. She's also got her own network.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

hazlnut said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you know who I am?" -- yeah, Sarah, you're the failed Governor of Alaska who couldn't hack in politics so cashed in on your fame with Fox and a book deal… Basically a whore.
Click to expand...


*I can't believe and then I can believe she said that to the host of the party.  I hope he replied with something similar to what you just wrote.  

Funny, but this story corroborates her last video in which she does seem to be a bit inebriated.  I wonder if the Quitter from Wasilla has turned to booze. She's just not relevant anymore and it's got to be making her testy and depressed.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Tsk, tsk, always needing attention, Mr. Uncensored is....




ROFL

Rich irony indeed - from Mr. 20,000 posts in less than a year....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Sallow said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> She's on FOX all the time. She's also got her own network.
Click to expand...


*She's made it her fucking mission in life to be news worthy.  

She pimped her pregnant daughter on a national stage in 2008 so she could insure she'd still have market value years later.  

She ain't dumb, she's just careless and immature with very little education besides a journalism degree from an obscure college in Idaho.*


----------



## Statistikhengst

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you know who I am?" -- yeah, Sarah, you're the failed Governor of Alaska who couldn't hack in politics so cashed in on your fame with Fox and a book deal… Basically a whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I can't believe and then I can believe she said that to the host of the party.  I hope he replied with something similar to what you just wrote.
> 
> Funny, but this story corroborates her last video in which she does seem to be a bit inebriated.  I wonder if the Quitter from Wasilla has turned to booze. She's just not relevant anymore and it's got to be making her testy and depressed.*
Click to expand...



Indeed, former 1/2 term Governor Palin did seem a little off her game, there...  uhhh... uhhh...


----------



## Statistikhengst

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> She's on FOX all the time. She's also got her own network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She's made it her fucking mission in life to be news worthy.
> 
> She pimped her pregnant daughter on a national stage in 2008 so she could insure she'd still have market value years later.
> 
> She ain't dumb, she's just careless and immature with very little education besides a journalism degree from an obscure college in Idaho.*
Click to expand...



Hmmmm, has anyone ever seen HER transcripts??

I mean, since the Right is STILL frothing over the President's transcripts, cuz they want to find something dark and evil in them, what about hers??? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## koshergrl

Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Indeed, former 1/2 term Governor Palin did seem a little off her game, there...  uhhh... uhhh...



And god knows that your god - who does know, since he is your god... WOULD NEVER stutter or flub his word's eh Statist?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Hmmmm, has anyone ever seen HER transcripts??
> 
> I mean, since the Right is STILL frothing over the President's transcripts, cuz they want to find something dark and evil in them, what about hers??? Hmmmmm.....



Do you think that Palin was an Affirmative Action recipient who was passed through on the color of her skin rather than merit, Statist?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, former 1/2 term Governor Palin did seem a little off her game, there...  uhhh... uhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And god knows that your god - who does know, since he is your god... WOULD NEVER stutter or flub his word's eh Statist?
Click to expand...



Uhhh, he's not my G-d. You are clearly confused. Perhaps you need some nap time. Warm milk, perhaps? A nice stuffed animal? A nighty-night story??

There. All better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Uhhh, he's not my G-d. You are clearly confused. Perhaps you need some nap time. Warm milk, perhaps? A nice stuffed animal? A nighty-night story??
> 
> There. All better.




ROFL

Yer a fucking hack. 

No different than RW or OnePercenter.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.


----------



## longknife

I am willing to bet there are tens of thousands - if not millions -  of Americans out there who don't give a damn about this story. If they do even bother to give it a passing thought, it's to shrug and wonder why the liberals are ranting about it.

Me? I hope the Palin guy beat the shit out of the ignorant punks who took him on. If he didn't, I hope members of his family took care of it.

Remember - they're in Alaska where there is still a frontier spirit.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What is the death toll since Dear Leader became ruler?
> 
> Oh wait, 2013 was the deadliest year ever - higher than any year under Bush.
> 
> iCasualties OEF Afghanistan Fatalities Details
> 
> *Hmm, * your little tin god makes mistakes that get a whole lot of Americans killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From pants on fire to hair on fire? I guess it's a good look on you....
Click to expand...


You''re so moronic.  Bush started that war, too......one that should have been the only one, but no, he had to prove macho to daddy and sacrifice our soldiers in Iraq.  Go ahead and turn a blind eye, that's your specialty.

You're reaching.....quite funny.


----------



## Mertex

He has nothing.....just babbles like most of the uneducated Palin followers.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk, tsk, always needing attention, Mr. Uncensored is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Rich irony indeed - from Mr. 20,000 posts in less than a year....
Click to expand...


At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.




Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......


----------



## Mertex

longknife said:


> I am willing to bet there are tens of thousands - if not millions -  of *Americans out there who don't give a damn about this story.* If they do even bother to give it a passing thought, it's to shrug and wonder why the liberals are ranting about it.
> 
> Me? I hope the Palin guy beat the shit out of the ignorant punks who took him on. If he didn't, I hope members of his family took care of it.
> 
> Remember - they're in Alaska where there is still a frontier spirit.



But obviously, you do, or you wouldn't have inserted your nose in here.........


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.



What substance have you EVER offered, Statist?

Me? In this thread alone I have proven that EVERY last hit piece points back to paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

While you wish I hadn't, you're a hack after all, that is some significantly substantial substance, Statist.

In your 20,000 posts, kindly point to anything from you that is even close?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, he's not my G-d. You are clearly confused. Perhaps you need some nap time. Warm milk, perhaps? A nice stuffed animal? A nighty-night story??
> 
> There. All better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Yer a fucking hack.
> 
> No different than RW or OnePercenter.
Click to expand...



Haha, says the rightwing partisan know-nothing hack.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> You''re so moronic.  Bush started that war, too......one that should have been the only one, but no, he had to prove macho to daddy and sacrifice our soldiers in Iraq.  Go ahead and turn a blind eye, that's your specialty.
> 
> You're reaching.....quite funny.



Once it was claimed that truth matters here at USMB - but you are here to take up the slack....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ahhh,  more RWNJ butthurt all over this thread,  thanks in great part to uncensored trollbot! !!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........



"derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."

That's all the substance you need..

Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?

You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Ahhh,  more RWNJ butthurt all over this thread,  thanks in great part to uncensored trollbot! !!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



So this is the level of _substance_ you offer, Statist....


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."
> 
> That's all the substance you need..
> 
> Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....
Click to expand...


Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.


----------



## koshergrl

Statistikhengst said:


> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.



It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.


Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
Click to expand...


Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.

I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You''re so moronic.  Bush started that war, too......one that should have been the only one, but no, he had to prove macho to daddy and sacrifice our soldiers in Iraq.  Go ahead and turn a blind eye, that's your specialty.
> 
> You're reaching.....quite funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was claimed that truth matters here at USMB - but you are here to take up the slack....
Click to expand...



I doubt it, if you were here at that time.........


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."
> 
> That's all the substance you need..
> 
> Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
Click to expand...


Actually, the Enquirer-like behavior is the behavior of the sexist, elitist scum bags who rush to spread lies.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.
> 
> I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.
Click to expand...


You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."
> 
> That's all the substance you need..
> 
> Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Enquirer-like behavior is the behavior of the sexist, elitist scum bags who rush to spread lies.
Click to expand...


Have you come up with a link that claims the story is a lie?  Didn't think so, elitist scum bag spreading lies.


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.
> 
> I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
Click to expand...


More class than you, at any rate.

The denial is the denial of the sexist haters, who despise her because she isn't a cast iron dyke lobbying to kill babies.

You guys still haven't forgiven her for giving birth to what the left termed "a monster".


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."
> 
> That's all the substance you need..
> 
> Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Enquirer-like behavior is the behavior of the sexist, elitist scum bags who rush to spread lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you come up with a link that claims the story is a lie?  Didn't think so, elitist scum bag spreading lies.
Click to expand...


Multiple links that assert that no charges have been brought, and the only name used is the disgruntled ex-employee who had a beef with the guy who threw the party (the boss who fired him).

Guy who threw the party...who allegedly was hit etc....not a word.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.



So then you have not been able to find a single report that is not based on Coyne's claim?

The party tells you to hate, not think - so hate is what you do.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.
> 
> I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More class than you, at any rate.
> 
> The denial is the denial of the sexist haters, who despise her because she isn't a cast iron dyke lobbying to kill babies.
> 
> You guys still haven't forgiven her for giving birth to what the left termed "a monster".
Click to expand...


No, she has more class than you........but not enough to make a difference.......

I don't hate her, I just think it's funny as hell that people like you worship her and think she is qualified to be President.  Geez, the mentality!

I knew abortion was going to pop up sooner or later..........geez, one issue that has been seared into your brain.   Trying to make up for something?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....



No class based on what? Demagoguery spread by a paid DNC panty sniffer?  Do you think your war on women is classy? Do you think it's "classy" for your filthy party to slander and libel any woman who dares voice an opinion not provided to them by the men running the DNC? 

You DARE speak of class as you fling shit based on a rumor simply because a woman holds a different political view than your party does?


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No class based on what? Demagoguery spread by a paid DNC panty sniffer?  Do you think your war on women is classy? Do you think it's "classy" for your filthy party to slander and libel any woman who dares voice an opinion not provided to them by the men running the DNC?
> 
> You DARE speak of class as you fling shit based on a rumor simply because a woman holds a different political view than your party does?
Click to expand...


Look at the names she calls Palin.

Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Have you come up with a link that claims the story is a lie?  Didn't think so, elitist scum bag spreading lies.



So, you demagogues don't need to prove your slander and libel is true, we have to prove you are lying? 

What I *CAN * prove, and have proven, is that there is no source for this story other than the blogger Amanda Coyne - who is a paid panty sniffer for the DNC and has been caught in outright lies about the Palins on numerous occasions.

You don't care though - the party instructs you to hate, not think.

You have a war on women to wage. thinking obstructs your goal to trash any woman who dare think for herself instead of reciting the script the DNC provides her.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least his have substance.....yours, not so much.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "derp derp derp - Obama Akbar."
> 
> That's all the substance you need..
> 
> Say, you found a report on this "drunken brawl" that doesn't lead right back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> You wonder why that is? No, of course you don't - the party tells you what you think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Enquirer-like behavior is the behavior of the sexist, elitist scum bags who rush to spread lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you come up with a link that claims the story is a lie?  Didn't think so, elitist scum bag spreading lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple links that assert that no charges have been brought, and the only name used is the disgruntled ex-employee who had a beef with the guy who threw the party (the boss who fired him).
> 
> Guy who threw the party...who allegedly was hit etc....not a word.
Click to expand...


And yet, more denial.....  Yep.....everyone is lying.....even the NY Times because Palin is so not like that.............



Courtesy of The New York Times:

But several witnesses said the trouble started when Track Palin, Mrs. Palin’s son, confronted a former boyfriend of his sister Willow and a fight broke out. Before long Mrs. Palin’s husband, Todd, who also races snowmobiles and was also celebrating a birthday (his 50th), was said to have gotten involved in the fighting.

The Palin Family Brawl And The Sounds Of Silence austinisafecker

*Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance.* Castro said “just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects…”.
Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you have not been able to find a single report that is not based on Coyne's claim?
> 
> The party tells you to hate, not think - so hate is what you do.
Click to expand...


Bwahahaha.....I guess even Faux News is lying.........what a comic relief.


ANCHORAGE, Alaska –  Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.

Anchorage police spokeswoman Jennifer Castro said Friday that police responded to a report late Saturday of a verbal and physical altercation among about 20 people outside a home in south Anchorage.

Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.



They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.

Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No class based on what? Demagoguery spread by a paid DNC panty sniffer?  Do you think your war on women is classy? Do you think it's "classy" for your filthy party to slander and libel any woman who dares voice an opinion not provided to them by the men running the DNC?
> 
> You DARE speak of class as you fling shit based on a rumor simply because a woman holds a different political view than your party does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
Click to expand...



OMG.....you haven't changed a bit.........still spewing hysterics.   Take a chill pill.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> And yet, more denial.....  Yep.....everyone is lying.....even the NY Times because Palin is so not like that.............
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of The New York Times:
> 
> But several witnesses said the trouble started when Track Palin, Mrs. Palin’s son, confronted a former boyfriend of his sister Willow and a fight broke out. Before long Mrs. Palin’s husband, Todd, who also races snowmobiles and was also celebrating a birthday (his 50th), was said to have gotten involved in the fighting.
> 
> The Palin Family Brawl And The Sounds Of Silence austinisafecker
> 
> *Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance.* Castro said “just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects…”.
> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post



Oh and look where both the Times and WP Blog point to ---

Wait for it

wait for it...

{The best details came from Alaska political blogger Amanda Coyne. She describes Track Palin stumbling from a stretch Hummer }

Well fuck me - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Coyne.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you have not been able to find a single report that is not based on Coyne's claim?
> 
> The party tells you to hate, not think - so hate is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....I guess even Faux News is lying.........what a comic relief.
> 
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska –  Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.
> 
> Anchorage police spokeswoman Jennifer Castro said Friday that police responded to a report late Saturday of a verbal and physical altercation among about 20 people outside a home in south Anchorage.
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News
Click to expand...


So the police can't or won't even say Sarah Palin was there?

Well, you have Amanda Coyne to sniff panties...

Hey, your job is to hate, not to think. You do your job extraordinarily well - Obama Akbar.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
> 
> Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.
Click to expand...



Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women, who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........

*Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
*Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you have not been able to find a single report that is not based on Coyne's claim?
> 
> The party tells you to hate, not think - so hate is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....I guess even Faux News is lying.........what a comic relief.
> 
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska –  Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.
> 
> Anchorage police spokeswoman Jennifer Castro said Friday that police responded to a report late Saturday of a verbal and physical altercation among about 20 people outside a home in south Anchorage.
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the police can't or won't even say Sarah Palin was there?
> 
> Well, you have Amanda Coyne to sniff panties...
> 
> Hey, your job is to hate, not to think. You do your job extraordinarily well - Obama Akbar.
Click to expand...


Deflect, deflect, can't you read?  Only the Palin droolers would doubt that the Palins were involved.........


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
Click to expand...

Yep, she's strong.............but she doesn't think much.  Here she says Paul Revere warned the British.....even first graders know better.


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
> 
> Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women, who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........
> 
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*
Click to expand...


Yes, we already established that the so-called *feminist* left calls women names.


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time that Palin engages in Enquirer type behavior, people like you have to say that it was made up.  Just can't accept that trailer trash will act like trailer trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you have not been able to find a single report that is not based on Coyne's claim?
> 
> The party tells you to hate, not think - so hate is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....I guess even Faux News is lying.........what a comic relief.
> 
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska –  Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.
> 
> Anchorage police spokeswoman Jennifer Castro said Friday that police responded to a report late Saturday of a verbal and physical altercation among about 20 people outside a home in south Anchorage.
> 
> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the police can't or won't even say Sarah Palin was there?
> 
> Well, you have Amanda Coyne to sniff panties...
> 
> Hey, your job is to hate, not to think. You do your job extraordinarily well - Obama Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflect, deflect, can't you read?  Only the Palin droolers would doubt that the Palins were involved.........
Click to expand...


And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.

Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?

Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.

Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> I just read some liberal logic that would favor the rights those who would force their way into vehicles.  Does that extend to home invasions as well?



She had no problem letting other boys ride in her...


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
> 
> Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women, who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........
> 
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we already established that the so-called *feminist* left calls women names.
Click to expand...


You are so inane.  I post a link where Republican leaders have dissed women with their vote, and all you can say is "the left calls women names" - are you so devoid of reasoning?  Sure seems so.  Pity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women,



Being compared by whom?

So you admit that you are waging war on women who dare hold opinions not supplied by your filthy party? Calling them "stepford wives?"



> who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........
> 
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*



Does your god pay women the same rate as he pays men?

Male-female pay gap remains entrenched at White House - The Washington Post


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.



Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
> 
> Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women, who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........
> 
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*
Click to expand...

 
Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal women aren't the ones being compared to the Stepford Wives like conservative women,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being compared by whom?
> 
> So you admit that you are waging war on women who dare hold opinions not supplied by your filthy party? Calling them "stepford wives?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who probably applauded when all Republicans in Congress voted against equal pay for women, because their leaders care so much about women...........
> 
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill*
> *Senate Republicans reject equal pay bill - The Washington Post*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your god pay women the same rate as he pays men?
> 
> Male-female pay gap remains entrenched at White House - The Washington Post
Click to expand...



Maybe if the Republicans in Congress would vote "Yes" he would be able to, dunce.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Deflect, deflect, can't you read?  Only the Palin droolers would doubt that the Palins were involved.........



What am I deflecting?

That the ONLY source for this slander is paid panty sniffer Amanda Coyne, who is tasked by the filthy demagogue party with waging war on women who think for themselves and fail to obey the rulers of the party?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Maybe if the Republicans in Congress would vote "Yes" he would be able to, dunce.



What stops him now, retard?


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
Click to expand...


No, I don't give credence to any story as flimsy as this one. 

One disgruntled employee is whining about the incident. Out of dozens of people and police officers. 

Non-event, made into an event by anti-Christian, woman-hating zealots on the left.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.



Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.


----------



## koshergrl

My editors wouldn't have run the story. Except in a community gossip column, but they didn't run those anyway, so meh. They would have told me to aggressively source it before submitting it.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't give credence to any story as flimsy as this one.
> 
> One disgruntled employee is whining about the incident. Out of dozens of people and police officers.
> 
> Non-event, made into an event by anti-Christian, woman-hating zealots on the left.
Click to expand...



But what about your leaders not wanting you to get paid the same?  You don't care?  Of course not, because you're much like a Stepford Wife.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.



How about verified by ANYONE other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> My editors wouldn't have run the story. Except in a community gossip column, but they didn't run those anyway, so meh. They would have told me to aggressively source it before submitting it.




Your editors?  You have a newspaper?  You write stories? Bwahahaha.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> My editors wouldn't have run the story. Except in a community gossip column, but they didn't run those anyway, so meh. They would have told me to aggressively source it before submitting it.



Slander and libel against enemies of the party are front page in todays world.

I will grant that the Washington Post only put this shit in a blog, not the actual paper.

The scumbags at the NY Times ran with it though - even giving panty sniffer Coyne a byline.

But then the NY Times is just a hack rag with zero credibility - basically DailyKOS in print.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Your editors?  You have a newspaper?  You write stories? Bwahahaha.



Yet you still don't comprehend the concept of "sourcing."


----------



## koshergrl

Off and on. For years. For school papers all through school and college, then for two regular papers. You betcha. 

My news editor chewed my ass supremely when they went to run a story front page..and realized I'd only used one source. You don't forget something like that..and it's an industry standard (for those in the industry who adhere to standards..they are few and far between, it's true...since the press has been taken over by progressives).


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My editors wouldn't have run the story. Except in a community gossip column, but they didn't run those anyway, so meh. They would have told me to aggressively source it before submitting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander and libel against enemies of the party are front page in todays world.
> 
> I will grant that the Washington Post only put this shit in a blog, not the actual paper.
> 
> The scumbags at the NY Times ran with it though - even giving panty sniffer Coyne a byline.
> 
> But then the NY Times is just a hack rag with zero credibility - basically DailyKOS in print.
Click to expand...


Exactly. 

But there are still newsmen and women around who adhere to standards.

True, they get replaced with regularity, but they do exist. I'm one of them...as were my first editors.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
Click to expand...

 
 The vote you speak of was nothing but political theater and an attempt by the democrats to get people's mind off Obama-care. Which it obviously worked for people like you. There is laws on the books regarding equal pay and your messiah president is disregarding it. Yet you don't seem to be upset with him.

Why is that?

Why do you blame Republicans for not passing a law that has already been passed thus making the new law redundant and is being ignored by the very person you voted for?

You people make absolutely no sense.

Mertex: I'm mad at Republicans for not passing an equal pay law (which the Lilly Ledbetter Fair Pay Act wasn't really about equal pay but why let the facts confuse you further) . But it's ok that a Democrat President is paying women 18 percent less than men.


http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-111publ2/pdf/PLAW-111publ2.pdf


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
Click to expand...


It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.

This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.

She's an embarrassment. A huge one.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't find her embarassing at all.

The left does. She makes their progressive hags look like the criminal, lying, depraved sad sacks they are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
Click to expand...

 
No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.

Please do some research on the subject.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.



It's funny how far you democrats will go to slander women who dare hold opinions not assigned to them by the party,



> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold,



So about triple your IQ then, Shallow....

You're an embarrassment,


----------



## guno

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little research does wonders.
> 
> Apparently the story about the Obama girls being sent to a school with some sex and drug issues went international and in more than just paid-blogger sites!
> 
> Goodness, by comparison, the Palin family looks downright presidential whilst the (former) Messiah of the left and his alleged spouse look downright Detroit!
> 
> 70 000-a-year school Obama sends his daughters hit by drug and sex scandal Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice RWNJ hit-piece!!
> 
> Uhh, the author needs to work on a couple of things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official study also reported that 25 per cent of senior boys admitted to *drinking under the influence of alcohol*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there any other way to consume alcohol???
> 
> 
> And ahhh, the rumors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former student confirmed rumors to the Enquirer, saying: 'I have seen kids snorting coke, smoking pot, getting high and boozing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, that former student was not named.
> 
> And then there is the hit-job on the school, using someone who hasn't been there for 13 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A graduate of the elite school* was recently arrested for possession of cocaine and ecstasy with intent to supply, according to published reports.
> 
> *Hugh L. Elsbree, 31*, was arrested by D.C. police in April for running a drug lab out of a luxury apartment complex in the District’s Adams Morgan neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you saw a 30 year old graduating from High School? If he is 31, this means he graduated in either 2001 or 2002. Oh wait, Bush was president then, so of course, Bush is at fault for this young man going on to be a drug dealer!!!
> 
> 
> Dear Lord, you Righties really are a sordid bunch...
Click to expand...



Yep the white drunken trash is in full spin mode


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My editors wouldn't have run the story. Except in a community gossip column, but they didn't run those anyway, so meh. They would have told me to aggressively source it before submitting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your editors?  You have a newspaper?  You write stories? Bwahahaha.
Click to expand...



If you call  her trailer park newsletter that she puts out monthly, a newspaper


----------



## koshergrl

You wouldn't call it anything, guno. YOu have about as much insight into the workings of newspapers, (and in fact, conveying the English language in any medium) as I have into the behind-the-scenes world of the French professional bicyclist.

Ok, I probably have more knowledge of the life of cyclists than you do of journalism, lol.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.
> 
> She's an embarrassment. A huge one.
Click to expand...

no, what's not funny and is sad. It's watching you on the left go after a Politicians FAMILY who just happened to be a woman candidate for Vice President of our United States. none of you would ever do that Albright, Clinton, etc
that's how low you all have fallen into the slime gutter all for politics and you and the people like you in this thread and any Palin thread.... are the embarrassment TO OUR COUNTRY


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Yep the white drunken trash is in full spin mode



Yes, but you're doing it to attack enemies of your filthy party - so you  white drunken trash of the DNC feel justified.


----------



## Statistikhengst

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.
> 
> I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More class than you, at any rate.
> 
> The denial is the denial of the sexist haters, who despise her because she isn't a cast iron dyke lobbying to kill babies.
> 
> You guys still haven't forgiven her for giving birth to what the left termed "a monster".
Click to expand...

Exactly who on the left called that beautiful little child a monster?  Name us some names. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

koshergrl said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No class based on what? Demagoguery spread by a paid DNC panty sniffer?  Do you think your war on women is classy? Do you think it's "classy" for your filthy party to slander and libel any woman who dares voice an opinion not provided to them by the men running the DNC?
> 
> You DARE speak of class as you fling shit based on a rumor simply because a woman holds a different political view than your party does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
Click to expand...

Who calls Palin what names? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the names she calls Palin.
> 
> Typical. They hate her because she didn't kill her baby. That's the long and short of it. And they will engage in any form of attack against her, they want her squashed, destroyed, ruined, probably even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hate Palin because she is a strong woman who thinks for herself.
> 
> Women are expected to know their place by people like Mertex - the DNC will tell women what they think.
Click to expand...



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## koshergrl

Statistikhengst said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like personal attacks when you have nothing of substance to offer to USMB, Uncensored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't personal if it's a description of your method on here. You misrepresent yourself as objective and something other than what you are...it isn't personal to point out that you are, indeed, an obama acolyte, a statist, and a hack.
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They dug and they dug and they dug...and despite all the false accusations and frivolous law suits, they found she's exactly what she claims to be, and has no secrets or lies in her background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you forgot to add to your description "they found she's exactly what she seems to be, an uneducated, loud mouth, know nothing, no manners, trailer trash babe".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the description the woman-hating bigots use.
> 
> I know it hurts that despite the huge push that has been made (and continues to be made) to find dirt on Palin, none has been found. This isn't the first time scumbags have attacked her kids and made false claims about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in deep denial.   Why am I not surprised.  The woman has no class....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More class than you, at any rate.
> 
> The denial is the denial of the sexist haters, who despise her because she isn't a cast iron dyke lobbying to kill babies.
> 
> You guys still haven't forgiven her for giving birth to what the left termed "a monster".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly who on the left called that beautiful little child a monster?  Name us some names. ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


It was before your time, Statist. Your leftist predecessors were all over this site condemning Palin. Including Ravi. Who, as I recall, was instrumental in posting thread after thread after thread with ridiculous claims about the baby....that it wasn't really Palin's baby, for example. I remember that meme with particular fondness. They also argued that it was child abuse to deliver the baby.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.
> 
> She's an embarrassment. A huge one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, what's not funny and is sad. It's watching you on the left go after a Politicians FAMILY who just happened to be a woman candidate for Vice President of our United States. none of you would ever do that Albright, Clinton, etc
> that's how low you all have fallen into the slime gutter all for politics and you and the people like you in this thread and any Palin thread.... are the embarrassment TO OUR COUNTRY
Click to expand...


Seriously..

Spare every one your crocodile tears.

You folks raked Carter over the coals for saying "He lusted in his mind" during a playboy interview and impeached Clinton over a blowjob.

Palin is somehow off limits?


----------



## Stephanie

And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.

you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.
> 
> She's an embarrassment. A huge one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, what's not funny and is sad. It's watching you on the left go after a Politicians FAMILY who just happened to be a woman candidate for Vice President of our United States. none of you would ever do that Albright, Clinton, etc
> that's how low you all have fallen into the slime gutter all for politics and you and the people like you in this thread and any Palin thread.... are the embarrassment TO OUR COUNTRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously..
> 
> Spare every one your crocodile tears.
> 
> You folks raked Carter over the coals for saying "He lusted in his mind" during a playboy interview and impeached Clinton over a blowjob.
> 
> Palin is somehow off limits?
Click to expand...


save your ugly self you need it


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.
> 
> She's an embarrassment. A huge one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, what's not funny and is sad. It's watching you on the left go after a Politicians FAMILY who just happened to be a woman candidate for Vice President of our United States. none of you would ever do that Albright, Clinton, etc
> that's how low you all have fallen into the slime gutter all for politics and you and the people like you in this thread and any Palin thread.... are the embarrassment TO OUR COUNTRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously..
> 
> Spare every one your crocodile tears.
> 
> You folks raked Carter over the coals for saying "He lusted in his mind" during a playboy interview and impeached Clinton over a blowjob.
> 
> Palin is somehow off limits?
Click to expand...

 
Comparing sitting Presidents to a woman that's not in office, not a fair comparison.

I know you morons on the left see nothing wrong with what Clinton did and you probably idolize Carter as well.

Why is Palin such a threat to you and your fellow libturds?


----------



## koshergrl

Stephanie said:


> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows



Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.

I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place. 

Meanwhile:

"Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.


“Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
“I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
“Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
“I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
“Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
“Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
“Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
Here are some other tweets


Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
"My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
"I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
"I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the white drunken trash is in full spin mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you're doing it to attack enemies of your filthy party - so you  white drunken trash of the DNC feel justified.
Click to expand...



America really dodged the bullet in 2008 , can you imagine drunken white trash fights on the lawn of the vice President's home, Their relatives trailer houses strewn on the property , idiotic christer tent crusades with tongue talking and twitching on the lawn. what a freak show that would have been.


----------



## Stephanie

koshergrl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
Click to expand...


here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> America really dodged the bullet in 2008 ,



No, we took it right in the balls and have the worst president in United States History.



> can you imagine drunken white trash fights on the lawn of the vice President's home,



Dude, we have fucking Joe Biden as VP - are you trying to be ironic?



> Their relatives trailer houses strewn on the property , idiotic christer tent crusades with tongue talking and twitching on the lawn. what a freak show that would have been.



Tell me, how do you differ from those who claimed that Obama would tear out the White House lawn to plant watermelons?

Oh, you don't - bigotry is bigotry.

You fear Palin, that's because she is a woman and doesn't do what she's told. You expect women to know their place and do as the party tells them

Your attacks on Palin are just part of your general war on women.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
Click to expand...



Do you know the four people in that photo that is somehow very blurry?


----------



## koshergrl

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the four people in that photo that is somehow very blurry?
Click to expand...


From the left: Statist, Ravi (you can tell cuz she has a beard), valervi, and plasmaballs.


----------



## Statistikhengst

koshergrl said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the four people in that photo that is somehow very blurry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the left: Statist, Ravi (you can tell cuz she has a beard), valervi, and plasmaballs.
Click to expand...


That was cuntiliciously wrong of you. As usual.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the four people in that photo that is somehow very blurry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the left: Statist, Ravi (you can tell cuz she has a beard), valervi, and plasmaballs.
Click to expand...


SMACK...

That's gunna leave mark...

Poor Statist...


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> America really dodged the bullet in 2008 ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we took it right in the balls and have the worst president in United States History.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you imagine drunken white trash fights on the lawn of the vice President's home,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, we have fucking Joe Biden as VP - are you trying to be ironic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their relatives trailer houses strewn on the property , idiotic christer tent crusades with tongue talking and twitching on the lawn. what a freak show that would have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me, how do you differ from those who claimed that Obama would tear out the White House lawn to plant watermelons?
> 
> Oh, you don't - bigotry is bigotry.
> 
> You fear Palin, that's because she is a woman and doesn't do what she's told. You expect women to know their place and do as the party tells them
> 
> Your attacks on Palin are just part of your general war on women.
Click to expand...



Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party


----------



## Stephanie

Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. Just look at the thread they had on me.

How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really

I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing

carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party



You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. Obama had only a 3% spread with women.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. *Just look at the thread they had on me.*
> 
> How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really
> 
> I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing
> 
> carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else




What thread would that be, oh Stephanie??


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the disgusting thread on how Palin like "black" meat because some rumor she like a black man.
> 
> you all have sunk  your party to new vile and disgusting lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! That was Ravi too.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back now. She definitely adds something to the ambiance of the place.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> "Just in case youtube removes the video here are  some of the tweets that appeared on it.
> 
> 
> “Why couldn’t Sarah Palin get shot instead?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin dies an ugly death and takes her moronic hate with her.”
> “Can somebody please shoot Sarah Palin?”
> “I hope Sarah Palin gets cancer and dies in the next two years.”
> “Sarah Palin should be shot for her encouragement of fanaticism against Democrats.”
> “Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies.”
> “Sarah Palin is the single most dangerous threat to the future of the human race. Somebody bloody shoot her.”
> Here are some other tweets
> 
> 
> Join us in praying to God that Sarah Palin contracts cancer and dies."
> "My hatred for Sarah Palin continues to grow. I think this woman should be assassinated."
> "I hope Sarah Palin dies a slow and painful death."
> "I hope she dies gnashing her teeth.""
> YouTube Video Calling for Palin s Death Spurs Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's a lovely picture of the Democrat/liberal base of TODAY...years ago they had some honor, pride and morals. that's history now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the four people in that photo that is somehow very blurry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the left: Statist, Ravi (you can tell cuz she has a beard), valervi, and plasmaballs.
Click to expand...



Oh look the white trash cracker base of the white christian party


----------



## koshergrl

And not one of them is wearing a shirt that calls a woman with five children a XXXX. They still outclass you guys.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. Just look at the thread they had on me.
> 
> How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really
> 
> I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing
> 
> carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else



Hate is a shiny object to keep Batshit and Mertex mesmerized. As long as the party keeps the low IQ types busy with hate, they will never question the failures of Obama and the demagogue party.


----------



## guno

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. *Just look at the thread they had on me.*
> 
> How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really
> 
> I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing
> 
> carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thread would that be, oh Stephanie??
Click to expand...



Lets roll!!!


----------



## koshergrl

And daddy appears to be wearing a marijuana shirt. I suspect he's actually a card carrying democrat...unless he's a felon. In which case he is absolutely a card-carrying democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Oh look the white trash cracker base of the white christian party



Do you ever tire of being such a mindless racist and scumbag bigot, Batshit?

You and ShitSpeedos are two turds in the same bowl. Would someone please fucking flush?


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. Just look at the thread they had on me.
> 
> How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really
> 
> I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing
> 
> carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is a shiny object to keep Batshit and Mertex mesmerized. As long as the party keeps the low IQ types busy with hate, they will never question the failures of Obama and the demagogue party.
Click to expand...


I don't know what it is.  Over 45 years when I started voting back to Carter... I've watched the Democrat party go right into the gutter and their base has went right with them. You can put down someone without being so vile and hateful. There's times I think,  I can feel the hate ooze out of my computer with some the crap they post. It's just ugly


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> I don't know what it is.  Over 45 years when I started voting back to Carter... I've watched the Democrat party go right into the gutter and their base has went right with them. You can put down someone without being so vile and hateful. There's times I think,  I can feel the hate ooze out of my computer with some the crap they post. It's just ugly



Guno is just Josef Goebbels. Replace the word "Jew" from any Goebbels rant with the word "Christian," and you will have the latest post from Batshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. *Obama had only a 3% spread with women*.
Click to expand...



Nope.

Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post

Women's vote:

Obama 55 / Romney 44
Spread: Obama +11

Must really suck to be you.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Well, time to rename this thread the "Uncensored hijacked this thread" thread.


----------



## koshergrl

Yawn. You make the biggest deal out of the most ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. *Obama had only a 3% spread with women*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post
> 
> Women's vote:
> 
> Obama 55 / Romney 44
> Spread: Obama +11
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
Click to expand...



As usual, what you claim doesn't fit the facts.

Romney exit polls He won independents white women and ldquo middle income rdquo voters. So what


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, time to rename this thread the "Uncensored hijacked this thread" thread.



Really? You done with your demagoguery now, Herr Goebbels?  Ever come up with a source that supports the party libel other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?

Oh, THAT'S why you want to change the title..

carry on, Statist.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. *Obama had only a 3% spread with women*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post
> 
> Women's vote:
> 
> Obama 55 / Romney 44
> Spread: Obama +11
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, what you claim doesn't fit the facts.
> 
> Romney exit polls He won independents white women and ldquo middle income rdquo voters. So what
Click to expand...



Your link gives no hard information about the female vote. Mine does.

In fact, the link within your link to exit polls, from FOX NEWS, is now defunct.... go click on it yourself.

LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time to rename this thread the "Uncensored hijacked this thread" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You done with your demagoguery now, Herr Goebbels?  Ever come up with a source that supports the party libel other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Oh, THAT'S why you want to change the title..
> 
> carry on, Statist.
Click to expand...



My Lord, what are you a stupid fuck. Really, get some help. You need it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. *Obama had only a 3% spread with women*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post
> 
> Women's vote:
> 
> Obama 55 / Romney 44
> Spread: Obama +11
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, what you claim doesn't fit the facts.
> 
> Romney exit polls He won independents white women and ldquo middle income rdquo voters. So what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link gives no hard information about the female vote. Mine does.
> 
> In fact, the link within your link to exit polls, from FOX NEWS, is now defunct.... go click on it yourself.
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


Uh, that was Slate, stupid...

You are such a hack that you are basically just a clown.


----------



## HenryBHough

We really should be paying more rapt attention to the demeanor of those we choose to be president.  Therefore let me cite a blog that spells this out:

*"Presidents are supposed to be exemplars. Why else do we build monuments to them? They're supposed to be superhuman and represent the power and virtue of democracy, the iron resolve of a nation before a world of howling enemies, the compassion of a powerful virtue that inspires the fidelity of liberty loving peoples across the globe. Presidents aren't supposed to be shabby. When they are, they diminish the body politic in its teaming millions. We're all affected, admittedly or not."  

"President Barack Obama is shabby and his legacy is composed of a long train of scandal. Nixon's impeachable offense seems like a parking violation in comparison."*

The above quote comes from a blogsite with no reputation for sniffing neither panties nor snowmobile seats, activities.  This, of course, diminishes their reliability in the eyes (or is that noses?) of the more hateful of liberals.

Here's a link:

Scandal An Obama Legacy - John Nantz - Page full

Remember, this is a very public figure, a sitting (when he's not golfing) "president" - not the children and infant grandchildren of a private, non-office holding individual.

All this in addition to the previously cited and linked disclosures about The First Family sending their offspring to a school that seems to pride itself on involvement in drug and sex scandals.  Or maybe that's the reason for the selection?

Shameful, isn't it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> My Lord, what are you a stupid fuck. Really, get some help. You need it.



Crawl off and lick your wounds, you content free hack.

You're out of your league.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that why women flock to vote for bible thumping pasty faced half dead crackers in the white christer party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, despite the lies of the demagogue party and MSCCCP, 47% of women voted for Romney. *Obama had only a 3% spread with women*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post
> 
> Women's vote:
> 
> Obama 55 / Romney 44
> Spread: Obama +11
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, what you claim doesn't fit the facts.
> 
> Romney exit polls He won independents white women and ldquo middle income rdquo voters. So what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link gives no hard information about the female vote. Mine does.
> 
> In fact, the link within your link to exit polls, from FOX NEWS, is now defunct.... go click on it yourself.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, that was Slate, stupid...
> 
> You are such a hack that you are basically just a clown.
Click to expand...



The link within the slate piece is defunct and no where within the slate piece does it show that Obama was only at +3 in the female vote.

You really are THAT stupid, now aren't you.

Poor uncensored.

The exit polling data is there for all to see:

Exit polls 2012 How the vote has shifted - The Washington Post


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if the Republicans in Congress would vote "Yes" he would be able to, dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops him now, retard?
Click to expand...



Quit calling people by your name, retardo.


----------



## HenryBHough

Sad to see both left and right have taken Gummo's lead and resorted to denigrating people for variations in ability not in their control.  But if your instructions from The DNC require you to do that.....maybe a little leeway.  We understand you have no control over what you're allowed to think.


----------



## bornright

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.


I knew Barack Obama had a funny little twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.



What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?

Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bornright said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not like you little Goebbels would outright lie to slander and libel those you hate.
> 
> I mean, a BLOGGER claims it happened, good enough for demagogues.
> 
> BTW, a blogger says they say Barack Obama sucking the cocks of hobos in a DC Greyhound station.
> 
> Both stories have the same level of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Barack Obama had a funny little twinkle in his eye.
Click to expand...


He gets a quarter apiece - according to the blog.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Myself, I can't stomach this much hate. They can go on for days on end. Just look at the thread they had on me.
> 
> How people can hold onto that much hate is scary almost. just shameful really
> 
> I wouldn't ever want to meet any of you from the leftwing
> 
> carry on with your hateful selves tomorrow it'll be someone else


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.

On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.

The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?

Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows

The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.

After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.

The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.

It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress


Now, I bet you feel really smart.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look the white trash cracker base of the white christian party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever tire of being such a mindless racist and scumbag bigot, Batshit?
> 
> You and ShitSpeedos are two turds in the same bowl. Would someone please fucking flush?
Click to expand...



White trash crackers yelling racism!! How cute, so oppressed!!!!


----------



## elektra

Sallow said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all else fails to distract, pull out that one mistake that Obama made..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you admit Obama made a mistake?
> 
> Your god is not perfect? Don't you risk excommunication from the peoples party?  Will Rachel Maddow get on MSCCCP and denounce you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's human, he'll make mistakes, but his mistakes don't get 4000+ American soldiers killed.
> 
> Quit babbling like a buffoon.....you're flailing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did get the Ambassador killed in Bengahzi, got a Journalist's head chopped off, and now all the civilian deaths caused by ISIS.
> 
> How about Obama's Afghanistan dead 1500 compared to Bush's 500.
> 
> or how about obama's doctors killed by ebola compared to bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did they get the Ambassador killed? Or the Journalist's head chopped off? Or "Obama's" doctors? Which one of "Obama's" doctors, died? Link?
> 
> As for Afghanistan? I thought you folks didn't want our troops to leave these places. Sheesh. Make up your minds!
Click to expand...

Google, that is the link.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
Click to expand...



Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.


----------



## HenryBHough

Gee, Governor Palin seems to never have done any of the oppressive things Comrade Obama routinely does to His staff.  Perhaps because she was not required to - not being a Democrat.

Until this threat I knew some Democrats were racist but hadn't understood how rabldly so.  We are all deeply in your debt for having shown us.  But, for now, I shall continue to refrain.


----------



## koshergrl

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.
Click to expand...


Says the woman who attacks a powerful, successful woman by calling her trash, slut, etc.


----------



## Mertex

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only brain-dead progressive acolytes are stupid enough to jump all over this and declare it a fact when there are ZERO credible witnesses talking about it, and no charges filed.
> 
> Do you know what the verification standard is for journalism?
> 
> Three independent sources..in this case, that would be three independent eye witnesses.
> 
> Most newspapers (the ones with any integrity) wouldn't even run this story, unless they could get two more people (who are willing to give their names) who could provide eye witness accounts either of the event itself, or of the actions taken by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.....KKKgrl wants to make sure this story trashing her role model Palin is verified by the CIA/FBI, before she gives any credence to it......in the meantime, she ignores the fact that her leaders, whom she claims have not declared war on women just voted "NO" to giving women equal pay for equal work.....talk about being brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how much to the mat republicans are will to go for this gal, even though she "doesn't have any effect" on their politics.
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, who's IQ is apparently just above mold, who's "extensive" executive resume includes "governing" a state who's population is less then the smallest borough in NYC, who's state reaps many benefits of being a part of the United States, yet she was part of a movement that wanted to secede, who's family has been involved in all sorts of shenigans including consorting with meth dealers and who's fiery rhetoric probably led to the shooting of Gabby Giffords now is involved in a white trash brawl.
> 
> She's an embarrassment. A huge one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, what's not funny and is sad. It's watching you on the left go after a Politicians FAMILY who just happened to be a woman candidate for Vice President of our United States. none of you would ever do that Albright, Clinton, etc
> that's how low you all have fallen into the slime gutter all for politics and you and the people like you in this thread and any Palin thread.... are the embarrassment TO OUR COUNTRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously..
> 
> Spare every one your crocodile tears.
> 
> You folks raked Carter over the coals for saying "He lusted in his mind" during a playboy interview and impeached Clinton over a blowjob.
> 
> Palin is somehow off limits?
Click to expand...


They are so hypocritical, they do worse shit and then they come in here and claim they are the victims.


----------



## HenryBHough

So you see, Myrk, you CAN post without going all racist!


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Comparing sitting Presidents to a woman that's not in office, not a fair comparison.
> 
> I know you morons on the left see nothing wrong with what Clinton did and you probably idolize Carter as well.
> 
> Why is Palin such a threat to you and your fellow libturds?



Palin a threat?  Seriously, you seriously think that we think she is a threat.....bwahahaha.....she's funny, because you all idolize her and think she is Presidential material, then she goes and does crap like this and you all have to circle the wagons and make excuses for the poor woman, who doesn't have enough sense to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Synthaholic

AAAGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  POOR SARAH WITHOUT MAKEUP!!!!!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

Two in a row sans racism!  Wow, seems Governor Palin's asking for prayers to help you along really ARE effective!


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the woman who attacks a powerful, successful woman by calling her trash, slut, etc.
Click to expand...



Powerful and successful?  Only in the minds of the reactionary conservatives like you, who don't know any better, who think she is Presidential material because she says "Gotcha" and claims she reads all the newspapers and magazines in the United States......sad.


----------



## HenryBHough

Synthaholic said:


> AAAGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  POOR SARAH WITHOUT MAKEUP!!!!!!!



You might wish to reconsider your avatar.  The similarities are impressive.  Sisters?  

Are we seeing what happens when sibling rivalry gets outta hand?


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the woman who attacks a powerful, successful woman by calling her trash, slut, etc.
Click to expand...



And please post where I ever called her a slut.  You are nothing but a lying skank who makes crap up.  Either quote my post where I called her a slut or STFU.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Powerful and successful?  Only in the minds of the reactionary conservatives like you, who don't know any better, who think she is Presidential material because she says "Gotcha" and claims she reads all the newspapers and magazines in the United States......sad.



Now THREE    no    *FOUR*   in a row without racism!

I never previously had reason to think much about the power of prayer....but whoops, there 'tis!


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the woman who attacks a powerful, successful woman by calling her trash, slut, etc.
Click to expand...


'a powerful, successful woman"


powerful? maybe in white trash land but nowhere else

successful? Yes is displays of drunken white trash brawls


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing sitting Presidents to a woman that's not in office, not a fair comparison.
> 
> I know you morons on the left see nothing wrong with what Clinton did and you probably idolize Carter as well.
> 
> Why is Palin such a threat to you and your fellow libturds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin a threat?  Seriously, you seriously think that we think she is a threat.....bwahahaha.....she's funny, because you all idolize her and think she is Presidential material, then she goes and does crap like this and you all have to circle the wagons and make excuses for the poor woman, who doesn't have enough sense to stay out of trouble.
Click to expand...



Remember this? LOL


McCain aide calls Palins "Wasilla hillbillies looting Neiman Marcus from coast to coast" - NEWSWEEK (Palin's shopping spree more extensive than reported)


NEWSWEEK has also learned that Palin's shopping spree at high-end
department stores was more extensive than previously reported. While
publicly supporting Palin, McCain's top advisers privately fumed at
what they regarded as her outrageous profligacy. One senior aide said
that Nicolle Wallace had told Palin to buy three suits for the
convention and hire a stylist. But instead, the vice presidential
nominee began buying for herself and her family—clothes and
accessories from top stores such as Saks Fifth Avenue and Neiman
Marcus. According to two knowledgeable sources, a vast majority of the
clothes were bought by a wealthy donor, who was shocked when he got
the bill. Palin also used low-level staffers to buy some of the
clothes on their credit cards. The McCain campaign found out last week
when the aides sought reimbursement. One aide estimated that she spent
"tens of thousands" more than the reported $150,000, and that $20,000
to $40,000 went to buy clothes for her husband. Some articles of
clothing have apparently been lost. An angry aide characterized the
shopping spree as "Wasilla hillbillies looting Neiman Marcus from
coast to coast," and said the truth will eventually come out when the
Republican Party audits its books.

A Palin aide said: "Governor Palin was not directing staffers to put
anything on their personal credit cards, and anything that staffers
put on their credit cards has been reimbursed, like an expense. Nasty
and false accusations following a defeat say more about the person who
made them than they do about Governor Palin."

McCain himself rarely spoke to Palin during the campaign, and aides
kept him in the dark about the details of her spending on clothes
because they were sure he would be offended. Palin asked to speak
along with McCain at his Arizona concession speech Tuesday night, but
campaign strategist Steve Schmidt vetoed the request.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Two in a row sans racism!  Wow, seems Governor Palin's asking for prayers to help you along really ARE effective!


----------



## guno

guno said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two in a row sans racism!  Wow, seems Governor Palin's asking for prayers to help you along really ARE effective!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

Bible Spice needs to clear the air. The sooner she does, the sooner the chatter will stop.


----------



## HenryBHough

I have come to respect the work of bloggers who, as Ms. Myrkyn has taught us, are entirely worthy of our trust.

For example I submit this counterbalance to the various Palin accusations:

Barack Obama Was High on Cocaine the Night of Benghazi Attack



 

Now this IS from a blog and therefore only as acceptable as all the material being posted by the DNC hate squad above.  Every bit as acceptable, right, Myrk?


----------



## Dot Com

They deserve each other


----------



## Statistikhengst

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two in a row sans racism!  Wow, seems Governor Palin's asking for prayers to help you along really ARE effective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Oh, but Uncensored Trollbot will say that that is all faked!!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
Click to expand...

 
Thank you for proving my point.

The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.


----------



## mamooth

Post-brawl Sarah. That is, what she looks like without the dollar-store wig. Notable is the lack of wedding ring.

(And I apologize if the picture frightens anyone.)

Sarah Palin Goes Makeup-Free and Kinda Sorta Gives the Finger After Family Is Involved in Drunken Fight E Online


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing sitting Presidents to a woman that's not in office, not a fair comparison.
> 
> I know you morons on the left see nothing wrong with what Clinton did and you probably idolize Carter as well.
> 
> Why is Palin such a threat to you and your fellow libturds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin a threat?  Seriously, you seriously think that we think she is a threat.....bwahahaha.....she's funny, because you all idolize her and think she is Presidential material, then she goes and does crap like this and you all have to circle the wagons and make excuses for the poor woman, who doesn't have enough sense to stay out of trouble.
Click to expand...

 
No I don't see her as a threat, but you people do. I don't idolize anyone and as for Presidential material she had more experience than the clown you voted for.

"she goes and does stuff like this"  Like what?  What exactly is it that she done? You hear one biased report and you assume it's fact. You people are the dumbest and most gullible people I have ever seen.


----------



## Dot Com

This is more gripping then her TV show. Maybe they did it on purpose to drum up interest in her next Hollywood project


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit calling people by your name, retardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stops your god from pay women the same rate as men, retard?
> 
> Obama is violating the law by NOT paying them the same, so why does he do it? Is the man just not capable of following US Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Retardo, I guess you don't understand English.  Trying to defend your leaders after you all claim that you don't wage a war on women and you respect women, but you don't think they deserve to be paid the same.  Now that is retarded, retardo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the woman who attacks a powerful, successful woman by calling her trash, slut, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'a powerful, successful woman"
> 
> 
> powerful? maybe in white trash land but nowhere else...
Click to expand...



Very powerful compared to an impotent, insignificant little racist nobody like you, batshit boy. Don't hurt yourself trying to look down your nose at someone ten miles above you, fool.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mamooth said:


> Post-brawl Sarah. That is, what she looks like without the dollar-store wig. Notable is the lack of wedding ring.
> 
> (And I apologize if that frightened anyone.)
> 
> Sarah Palin Goes Makeup-Free and Kinda Sorta Gives the Finger After Family Is Involved in Drunken Fight E Online


Is that really her? ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sallow

mamooth said:


> Post-brawl Sarah. That is, what she looks like without the dollar-store wig. Notable is the lack of wedding ring.
> 
> (And I apologize if the picture frightens anyone.)
> 
> Sarah Palin Goes Makeup-Free and Kinda Sorta Gives the Finger After Family Is Involved in Drunken Fight E Online



Yikes.


----------



## mamooth

While I have no sympathy for the locust-like Palin clan, I feel kind of bad for Sarah herself. She's sort of trapped.

Reading between the lines of her TV programs, she's having a great deal of trouble with little Trig. Developmentally, it's just not happening.

However, the official narrative is and must continue that Trig is the greatest little bundle of joy to ever exist. Hence, she's not allowed to talk about what life with a Down's Syndrome child is actually like. Hence, trapped.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mamooth said:


> While I have no sympathy for the locust-like Palin clan, I feel kind of bad for Sarah herself. She's sort of trapped.
> 
> Reading between the lines of her TV programs, she's having a great deal of trouble with little Trig. Developmentally, it's just not happening.
> 
> However, the official narrative is and must continue that Trig is the greatest little bundle of joy to ever exist. Hence, she's not allowed to talk about what life with a Down's Syndrome child is actually like. Hence, trapped.


I had a second cousin who had Down Syndrome,  she lived to 41,  which is somewhat rare.  The whole family loved her.  She was one of my favorite cousins.  I had alot of respect for her parents and on this point,  I have a lot of respect for Sarah Palin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
Click to expand...


Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet women in Obama's administration are is still making far less than their male counterparts. Forget the fact that it’s been against the law to pay a woman less than a man with similar experience in the same job since the Equal Pay Act of 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...

 
Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
Click to expand...



If it were bwteen dying in obscurity, or with Palin-like "success," I'll take obscurity.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
Click to expand...


She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were bwteen dying in obscurity, or with Palin-like "success," I'll take obscurity.
Click to expand...

 
Of course you would. You like your fellow libtards are stupid. But like I said, it's to be expected.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
Click to expand...

 
Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.

The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.

But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?  

You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.

So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Of course you would. You like your fellow libtards are stupid. But like I said, it's to be expected.


The only stupid one here is you.  And, I see that you have nothing to add to the discussion, thus you resort to the tactics you praise in Palin.


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> I have come to respect the work of bloggers who, as Ms. Myrkyn has taught us, are entirely worthy of our trust.
> 
> For example I submit this counterbalance to the various Palin accusations:
> 
> Barack Obama Was High on Cocaine the Night of Benghazi Attack
> 
> View attachment 32053
> 
> Now this IS from a blog and therefore only as acceptable as all the material being posted by the DNC hate squad above.  Every bit as acceptable, right, Myrk?


It is true the blogger you linked thinks Obama did cocaine that night and it is true the Palins' got into a brawl.

Thanks for confirming both.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.



I know you really believe what you say.  That's what makes it so pathetic, we have a bunch of uninformed people, ready to fight to the death to defend that which hurts them.

*And, show me where the President sets the wages for the jobs at the White House, then we'll talk.  *Otherwise, keep spewing your nonsensical gibberish....

Alan Colmes defends Obama says he doesn 8217 t set pay at White House where women make less than men 8230 The Right Scoop -


*I'll be waiting for your response.............*


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
Click to expand...

So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.


----------



## Mertex

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
Click to expand...


But, she isn't more experienced.  She was mayor of a town the size of my High School.  Then she was elected to Governor of Alaska, probably on her looks, because those conservatives are so concerned with looks rather than smarts, a state that has more land than people.....where she abused her power and didn't even have the fortitude to finish out her term.  If that is valuable "experience" we are in deep kimchi if another conservative gets elected for President.


----------



## Faun

Mertex said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, she isn't more experienced.  She was mayor of a town the size of my High School.  Then she was elected to Governor of Alaska, probably on her looks, because those conservatives are so concerned with looks rather than smarts, a state that has more land than people.....where she abused her power and didn't even have the fortitude to finish out her term.  If that is valuable "experience" we are in deep kimchi if another conservative gets elected for President.
Click to expand...

And how can we ever forget -- her foreign policy experience was the ability to see Russia from Alaska.



Rather odd she didn't cite the ability to see Canada from Alaska? Wonder if she doesn't think that's possible?


----------



## Sallow

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe if the Act is passed, even those women in the White House can get paid the same as men?  No, of course not, you're too busy deflecting from your leader's lack of responsibility and fairness to give that any consideration....instead, find something to deflect upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
Click to expand...


Successful at what?

Being a national joke?

Yeah..that she exceeds at.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.


 
This coming from a guy that would choose obscurity over success. Not that IS stupid!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would. You like your fellow libtards are stupid. But like I said, it's to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> The only stupid one here is you.  And, I see that you have nothing to add to the discussion, thus you resort to the tactics you praise in Palin.
Click to expand...

 
Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
Click to expand...

 
Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you really believe what you say.  That's what makes it so pathetic, we have a bunch of uninformed people, ready to fight to the death to defend that which hurts them.
> 
> *And, show me where the President sets the wages for the jobs at the White House, then we'll talk.  *Otherwise, keep spewing your nonsensical gibberish....
> 
> Alan Colmes defends Obama says he doesn 8217 t set pay at White House where women make less than men 8230 The Right Scoop -
> 
> 
> *I'll be waiting for your response.............*
Click to expand...

 
Trust me if Obama wanted to change the wages he could get it done. He had full democratic support in both the House and the Senate. But go ahead and defend him like all the other Obama apologist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
Click to expand...

 
Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, she isn't more experienced.  She was mayor of a town the size of my High School.  Then she was elected to Governor of Alaska, probably on her looks, because those conservatives are so concerned with looks rather than smarts, a state that has more land than people.....where she abused her power and didn't even have the fortitude to finish out her term.  If that is valuable "experience" we are in deep kimchi if another conservative gets elected for President.
Click to expand...

 
Compare that to what Obama brought to the table.

He's never held an executive position in his life!!

It's convenient to leave out the fact that she was appointed Chairman of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission, responsible for overseeing the state's oil and gas fields for safety and efficiency.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because that wasn't what the Act was about. It is already against the law to pay women less for the same work as men. The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay. The Act basically said that women could go back twenty years and file lawsuits claiming low pay was based on gender discrimination.
> 
> Please do some research on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Successful at what?
> 
> Being a national joke?
> 
> Yeah..that she exceeds at.
Click to expand...

 
You have every reason to be jealous. Tissue?


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
Click to expand...

Oh? What did he quit?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
Click to expand...

 
I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent and Presidential material, just that she knows how to work some people.  But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
Click to expand...

I didn't ask you to answer your own question. 

Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.

Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.

She's the Quitter from Twitter.


----------



## EverCurious

I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.

While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.

Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Delta4Embassy said:


> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> 
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
Click to expand...

 
What are you 12?


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
Click to expand...

That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?


----------



## Esmeralda

EverCurious said:


> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.


I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
Click to expand...

Hey, you found an Obama gaffe ... good for you.

I'll see your Obama gaffe and raise you 364 Bush gaffes ...

GEORGE W. BUSHISMS 2008 DTD CALENDAR


----------



## Stephanie

what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points

hey, haters gotta hate

carry on small people


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you found an Obama gaffe ... good for you.
> 
> I'll see your Obama gaffe and raise you 364 Bush gaffes ...
> 
> GEORGE W. BUSHISMS 2008 DTD CALENDAR
Click to expand...


Obama doesn't know "Judicial Review"


----------



## Faun

Stephanie said:


> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people


Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska as her foreign policy experience.

It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success does come with some level of intelligence. As I've stated before she had more experience than the idiot you voted for and defend to this day.
> 
> The equal pay issue is a non-issue drummed up by the left to deflect attention away from Obama-care. The vote you referred to was the vote on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which was not about equal pay but about making it easier for women to file lawsuits.
> 
> But speaking of equal pay, when have you ever criticized your messianic President for not paying the women he employs the same as the men?
> 
> You bitch and moan about the Republicans yet your President is the just as guilty if not more so than anyone else.
> 
> So go ahead and worm your way out of answering that question.
> 
> 
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
Click to expand...

 
She switched colleges, not a big deal. Lots of people have done that, even your precious Obama. As for the bus tour, was she supposed to do that indefinitely? You people read to many liberal rags to know truth from fiction. Oh and yes she resigned her Governorship. But you really don't want to know the reason why.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
Click to expand...

 
More liberal lies.

It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.


----------



## Sallow

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to do some research.  So you don't put out ignorant information like you just did.  The Ledbetter act just makes it possible for women to file a suit when they feel they are being discriminated and paid less than men who are doing the same job.  And, because people don't have to reveal their salaries, it's not that easy for women to figure out if they are being discriminated and paid less.
> 
> On April 9, 2013, we celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which President John F. Kennedy declared to be the end of the "unconscionable practice of paying female employees less wages than male employees for the same job" when he signed it.
> 
> The anniversary, known as Equal Pay Day, marks how far into 2013 women must work to earn what men earned in 2012. That doesn't exactly sound like the Equal Pay Act achieved its goal, does it?
> 
> Women in the United States today are paid on average 77 cents for every dollar paid to men -- the gap is even worse for African-American and Latina women -- and according to a new study done by the National Partnership For Women And Families, the gender-based wage gap exists in every state and in the country's 50 largest metropolitan areas.
> Women And Equal Pay Wage Gap Still Intact Study Shows
> 
> The bill that your leaders turned their back on would make it impossible for men to keep their pay a secret, but I guess you didn't know that, so you just spew your stupid comments and diss Obama without even looking at the situation.  No wonder most conservatives are considered less informed, you just proved it.
> 
> After allowing the Paycheck Fairness Act to move forward last week, Senate Republicans turned around on Monday evening and unanimously voted to block the bill, which would ban salary secrecy and tighten rules to try to narrow the gender wage gap.
> The vote came weeks after the Republican National Committee claimed that “All Republicans support equal pay.” Senate Republicans have unanimously shot the bill down multiple times over the past four years.
> 
> The bill includes a number of provisions aimed at preventing the gender wage gap in the first place, which currently means a woman who works full time, year round makes 77 percent of what a similar man makes and hasn’t budged in a decade.
> 
> It would ban salary secrecy, in which employers prohibit or strongly discourage employees from discussing pay with each other, thus making it difficult for women to discover unequal practices. While it’s illegal to tell workers they can’t talk about wages with each other without a business justification, since it infringes on the right to engage in concerted activities for mutual aid, it’s still widespread: about half of private sector workers say they can’t talk about pay at work. But in workplaces without this practice, the wage gap shrinks. Among the federal workforce, where pay scales are usually transparent, the wage gap has fallen significantly over the past 20 years. It’s also falling among unionized workers, who similarly tend to have wage transparency.
> Republicans Unanimously Block Equal Pay Bill ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Now, I bet you feel really smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Successful at what?
> 
> Being a national joke?
> 
> Yeah..that she exceeds at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every reason to be jealous. Tissue?
Click to expand...


Not jealous at all.

And this thread isn't about me.

By the way, she isn't only that national joke, she's a joke to the entire world.

And in a good part of Texas..which you seem to think exists in another dimension.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if she had more experience? She's a quitter. Had she and McCain won in 2008, she would have just quit again at some point. Quitting is what quitters do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She switched colleges, not a big deal. Lots of people have done that, even your precious Obama. As for the bus tour, was she supposed to do that indefinitely? You people read to many liberal rags to know truth from fiction. Oh and yes she resigned her Governorship. But you really don't want to know the reason why.
Click to expand...

Stop  making broad unsupported generalizations. I don't read any liberal 'rags.'  You're assuming all people who have a liberal perspective are unable to make independant decisions: simply not true.  Your claim indicates your lack of ability think critically, and, thus, such a claim is worthless.


----------



## Camp

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
Click to expand...

It's not a lie. She was asked on FOX news what her experience was on Russia and she said Russia was a neighbor and your could see Russia from Alaska. That is why SNL made the spoof two days later.


----------



## Sallow

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
Click to expand...

Those aren't lies at all.

That's what she, herself, said in one of the most convoluted, ridiculous and profoundly stupid interviews in the history of journalism.

SNL didn't even bother to change her words. They did it straight and got big laughs.

Calling Palin incoherent is being kind.

She's dangerously stupid.


----------



## Stephanie

Esmeralda said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
Click to expand...



well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama


----------



## Esmeralda

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
Click to expand...

It's not a lie. Not in the least. Prove it's a lie.  When she made that gaff, the entire world saw what a boob she is.  The only ones denying it are extreme right-wingers who don't want to think clearly: they just want to support their own, no matter how useless that person is.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't lies at all.
> 
> That's what she, herself, said in one of the most convoluted, ridiculous and profoundly stupid interviews in the history of journalism.
> 
> SNL didn't even bother to change her words. They did it straight and got big laughs.
> 
> Calling Palin incoherent is being kind.
> 
> *She's dangerously stupid*.
Click to expand...


naaa, that one is PRESIDENT AND VICE PRESIDENT you losers put on us and our country


----------



## Esmeralda

Stephanie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama
Click to expand...

The world is not laughing at Obama. They may not  love him like they did Clinton, but he is in no way an object of ridicule or hate around the world.  If you are looking for someone to fill those shoes, it would be George W. Bush.  He was despised and loathed world wide.


----------



## Vandalshandle

This thread is getting stale. The problem is the Sarah has not done anything really embarrassing for at least 48 hours. That, in itself, is almost news worthy. Let's hope that takes the whole clan to a W.W.W smack down soon...preferably one with folding metal chairs everywhere.


----------



## Stephanie

Esmeralda said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world is not laughing at Obama. They may not  love him like they did Clinton, but he is in no way an object of ridicule or hate around the world.  If you are looking for someone to fill those shoes, it would be George W. Bush.  He was despised and loathed world wide.
Click to expand...


and you know all that how?
You've flown all over the world asking
that's how you know all about Palin and Alaska I guess


----------



## Stephanie

Vandalshandle said:


> This thread is getting stale. The problem is the Sarah has not done anything really embarrassing for at least 48 hours. That, in itself, is almost news worthy. Let's hope that takes the whole clan to a W.W.W smack down soon...preferably one with folding metal chairs everywhere.



why should she, all you people are here doing it for her
and believe me aint nothing pretty about it


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
Click to expand...

 
The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> The Lilly Ledbetter Act was about lawsuits not equal pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Successful at what?
> 
> Being a national joke?
> 
> Yeah..that she exceeds at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every reason to be jealous. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not jealous at all.
> 
> And this thread isn't about me.
> 
> By the way, she isn't only that national joke, she's a joke to the entire world.
> 
> And in a good part of Texas..which you seem to think exists in another dimension.
Click to expand...

 
She's only a joke to the those that are ignorant and cannot think for themselves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Esmeralda said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She switched colleges, not a big deal. Lots of people have done that, even your precious Obama. As for the bus tour, was she supposed to do that indefinitely? You people read to many liberal rags to know truth from fiction. Oh and yes she resigned her Governorship. But you really don't want to know the reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop  making broad unsupported generalizations. I don't read any liberal 'rags.'  You're assuming all people who have a liberal perspective are unable to make independant decisions: simply not true.  Your claim indicates your lack of ability think critically, and, thus, such a claim is worthless.
Click to expand...

 
Was I talking to you?

Are you a sock for Faun?

Oh but it is true and it's been proven time after time on this forum.


----------



## Stephanie

anyone notice how some liberals flock up in a herd to spew the same shit over and over for days on end?

just a bunch of baaaaaa baaaa baaa


----------



## Vandalshandle

She's only a joke to the those that are ignorant and cannot think for themselves.[/QUOTE]

That takes in a very large population!


----------



## Esmeralda

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Successful at what?
> 
> Being a national joke?
> 
> Yeah..that she exceeds at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every reason to be jealous. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not jealous at all.
> 
> And this thread isn't about me.
> 
> By the way, she isn't only that national joke, she's a joke to the entire world.
> 
> And in a good part of Texas..which you seem to think exists in another dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's only a joke to the those that are ignorant and cannot think for themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  You're as loony as Sarah Palin.  But I somewhat expected that from you.....proving my point.....you're as uninformed as the rest, no wonder you're defending Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a very successful woman. If that is what you call loony, then you have things seriously fucked up. But then again, you're a liberal so it's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Successful at what?
> 
> Being a national joke?
> 
> Yeah..that she exceeds at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have every reason to be jealous. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not jealous at all.
> 
> And this thread isn't about me.
> 
> By the way, she isn't only that national joke, she's a joke to the entire world.
> 
> And in a good part of Texas..which you seem to think exists in another dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's only a joke to the those that are ignorant and cannot think for themselves.
Click to expand...

As a good friend of mine,  an arch conservative,  said: "She wasn't ready for prime-time."

I agree with him. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esmeralda

Lonestar_logic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She switched colleges, not a big deal. Lots of people have done that, even your precious Obama. As for the bus tour, was she supposed to do that indefinitely? You people read to many liberal rags to know truth from fiction. Oh and yes she resigned her Governorship. But you really don't want to know the reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop  making broad unsupported generalizations. I don't read any liberal 'rags.'  You're assuming all people who have a liberal perspective are unable to make independant decisions: simply not true.  Your claim indicates your lack of ability think critically, and, thus, such a claim is worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I talking to you?
> 
> Are you a sock for Faun?
> 
> Oh but it is true and it's been proven time after time on this forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.

She quit because she's a quitter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Camp said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a lie. She was asked on FOX news what her experience was on Russia and she said Russia was a neighbor and your could see Russia from Alaska. That is why SNL made the spoof two days later.
Click to expand...

 
Then you should be able to show us the video or the transcript from her interview with Fox.

She was asked by ABC's Charlie Gibson:

 "GIBSON: What insight into Russian actions, particularly in the last couple of weeks, does the proximity of the state give you?

Palin:  They’re our next door neighbors and you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska, from an island in Alaska.

ABC News Edited Out Key Parts of Sarah Palin Interview - See more at: ABC News Edited Out Key Parts of Sarah Palin Interview

Read the entire interview if you want to educate yourself on the facts.


----------



## Camp

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...

In the real world what Obama did is known as a transfer and promotion. He still gets a check for working for the same people. His employer never changed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't lies at all.
> 
> That's what she, herself, said in one of the most convoluted, ridiculous and profoundly stupid interviews in the history of journalism.
> 
> SNL didn't even bother to change her words. They did it straight and got big laughs.
> 
> Calling Palin incoherent is being kind.
> 
> She's dangerously stupid.
Click to expand...

 
You seem to have cornered the market on stupid.


----------



## Stephanie

Palin was elected Governor of a STATE with an 80% approval rating and their claim to fame is sitting on a message board claiming she's the stupid one

REALLY


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
Click to expand...

Why do you set yourself up for failure like this. It's not a Liberal lie, the ditz actual said that ...

_"They're our next door neighbors and *you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska*, from an island in Alaska." ~ *Sarah Palin*_


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
Click to expand...

 
I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!

"Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.

- Sarah Palin -"


----------



## Faun

Camp said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a lie. She was asked on FOX news what her experience was on Russia and she said Russia was a neighbor and your could see Russia from Alaska. That is why SNL made the spoof two days later.
Click to expand...

Poor lonestar, he soooo desperate. Doesn't he know the Quitter from Twitter doesn't care about him?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you set yourself up for failure like this. It's not a Liberal lie, the ditz actual said that ...
> 
> _"They're our next door neighbors and *you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska*, from an island in Alaska." ~ *Sarah Palin*_
Click to expand...

 
But not in the context you suggested moron!


----------



## Camp

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...




Lonestar_logic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a lie. She was asked on FOX news what her experience was on Russia and she said Russia was a neighbor and your could see Russia from Alaska. That is why SNL made the spoof two days later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should be able to show us the video or the transcript from her interview with Fox.
> 
> She was asked by ABC's Charlie Gibson:
> 
> "GIBSON: What insight into Russian actions, particularly in the last couple of weeks, does the proximity of the state give you?
> 
> Palin:  They’re our next door neighbors and you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska, from an island in Alaska.
> 
> ABC News Edited Out Key Parts of Sarah Palin Interview - See more at: ABC News Edited Out Key Parts of Sarah Palin Interview
> 
> Read the entire interview if you want to educate yourself on the facts.
Click to expand...



youtube.com/watch?v=JXL86v8NoGk


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Camp said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the real world what Obama did is known as a transfer and promotion. He still gets a check for working for the same people. His employer never changed.
Click to expand...

 
So? He resigned didn't he?  Damn if you idiots caught Obama fucking a dog you'd chalk it up as him just being kind to animals.


----------



## Statistikhengst

"Ringin' them bells. .."

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.
> 
> - Sarah Palin -"
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

She never went to some of the locations she originally announced she were part of the bus tour. The sentence you highlighted is her way of mitigating damage for quitting her tour. Which, by the way, she never resumed the "next leg."

That's called, "quitting."


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to answer your own question.
> 
> Seems you can't answer mine though. Figures.
> 
> Still, Palin quit how many colleges? Then she quit as governor. Then she quit her own national bus tour.
> 
> She's the Quitter from Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the real world what Obama did is known as a transfer and promotion. He still gets a check for working for the same people. His employer never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? He resigned didn't he?  Damn if you idiots caught Obama fucking a dog you'd chalk it up as him just being kind to animals.
Click to expand...

 
That is not quitting -- it's getting a promotion from the Senate to the Executive branch, where he still served the fine people of Illinois, only now as President instead of Senator.
And unlike Palin, who quit being the governor of Alaska without the consent and approval of her constituents, Obama had the consent and approval of his constituents in Illinois, who voted to promote him from Senator to President.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.
> 
> - Sarah Palin -"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> She never went to some of the locations she originally announced she were part of the bus tour. The sentence you highlighted is her way of mitigating damage for quitting her tour. Which, by the way, she never resumed the "next leg."
> 
> That's called, "quitting."
Click to expand...

 
Stay stuck on stupid.


----------



## longknife

Another thread degenerated into childish name-calling. So sad.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 12?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the real world what Obama did is known as a transfer and promotion. He still gets a check for working for the same people. His employer never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? He resigned didn't he?  Damn if you idiots caught Obama fucking a dog you'd chalk it up as him just being kind to animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not quitting -- it's getting a promotion from the Senate to the Executive branch, where he still served the fine people of Illinois, only now as President instead of Senator.
> And unlike Palin, who quit being the governor of Alaska without the consent and approval of her constituents, Obama had the consent and approval of his constituents in Illinois, who voted to promote him from Senator to President.
Click to expand...

 
Resigning is quitting. At least that's what you say Palin did. Or are you now changing your position?


----------



## Stephanie

longknife said:


> Another thread degenerated into childish name-calling. So sad.



Just like all the Palin threads on this board
wonder how many people they have chased away because of them


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's sad here. is they call Palin stupid yet all they can spew is SNL talking points
> 
> hey, haters gotta hate
> 
> carry on small people
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about SNL? Certainly not I. It was Palin, not SNL, who cited the ability to see Russia from Alaska *as her foreign policy experience.*
> 
> It was because that citation of hers was soooo ridiculously stoopid, that SNL mocked her for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal lies.
> 
> It's no wonder you people are ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't lies at all.
> 
> That's what she, herself, said in one of the most convoluted, ridiculous and profoundly stupid interviews in the history of journalism.
> 
> SNL didn't even bother to change her words. They did it straight and got big laughs.
> 
> Calling Palin incoherent is being kind.
> 
> *She's dangerously stupid*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> naaa, that one is PRESIDENT AND VICE PRESIDENT you losers put on us and our country
Click to expand...


Well?

Most of the country and the world at large? Like our President and Vice President, alot.

And when I say most of the country..I am referring to the United States.

And when I say most of the world...I am referring to the Earth.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world is not laughing at Obama. They may not  love him like they did Clinton, but he is in no way an object of ridicule or hate around the world.  If you are looking for someone to fill those shoes, it would be George W. Bush.  He was despised and loathed world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you know all that how?
> You've flown all over the world asking
> that's how you know all about Palin and Alaska I guess
Click to expand...


I was just in Australia. They think Palin is a joke.

They like Obama.

That count?


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too terribly upset about Palin's loss in the presidential election, but I am upset by he bad press we Alaskan's have gotten from it all.
> 
> While I'll admit that "formal" up here equates to khakis and a button up shirt, and that its common to see folks in bunny boots and winter parka's, we still have pride.  It irks me to listen to all the bullshit lip flapping about Alaskan's because it's too hard for dipshits to actually stay on an 'actual' topic to defeat Palin's position/status/whatever you want to call it without dragging the rest of us up here through the mud.  Say whatever you want about her, but leave me and 'my' people out of your bad mouthing please.
> 
> Also, I never knew that Saturday Night Live and other comedy act shows could have so much effect on a person's status...  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world is not laughing at Obama. They may not  love him like they did Clinton, but he is in no way an object of ridicule or hate around the world.  If you are looking for someone to fill those shoes, it would be George W. Bush.  He was despised and loathed world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you know all that how?
> You've flown all over the world asking
> that's how you know all about Palin and Alaska I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just in Australia. They think Palin is a joke.
> 
> They like Obama.
> 
> That count?
Click to expand...


no because you're a proven liar


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.
> 
> - Sarah Palin -"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> She never went to some of the locations she originally announced she were part of the bus tour. The sentence you highlighted is her way of mitigating damage for quitting her tour. Which, by the way, she never resumed the "next leg."
> 
> That's called, "quitting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay stuck on stupid.
Click to expand...

Too funny ... she says she ending her bus tour without visiting all of the scheduled locations and would resume it "when the time comes," only she never resumes it.

And you think that is not quitting.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best response you can muster in the face of the facts I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the real world what Obama did is known as a transfer and promotion. He still gets a check for working for the same people. His employer never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? He resigned didn't he?  Damn if you idiots caught Obama fucking a dog you'd chalk it up as him just being kind to animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's would be as ridiculous as saying a VP of operations in a company quit as VP to accept a promotion to president within the company.
> 
> That is not quitting -- it's getting a promotion from the Senate to the Executive branch, where he still served the fine people of Illinois, only now as President instead of Senator.
> And unlike Palin, who quit being the governor of Alaska without the consent and approval of her constituents, Obama had the consent and approval of his constituents in Illinois, who voted to promote him from Senator to President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resigning is quitting. At least that's what you say Palin did. Or are you now changing your position?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problems is you don't know what a fact is. Changing colleges isn't quitting you moron. Her bus tour ended, period. The only thing factual you managed was her resigning as governor much like Obama resigned as Senator.  Please grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.
> 
> - Sarah Palin -"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> She never went to some of the locations she originally announced she were part of the bus tour. The sentence you highlighted is her way of mitigating damage for quitting her tour. Which, by the way, she never resumed the "next leg."
> 
> That's called, "quitting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny ... she says she ending her bus tour without visiting all of the scheduled locations and would resume it "when the time comes," only she never resumes it.
> 
> And you think that is not quitting.
Click to expand...

 
Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.

And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?



Liar.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Amazing how a drunken family brawl at some other people's place can evoke such strong emotions on a message board.

Wow.


----------



## Stephanie

lol, only Palin is a QUITTER how dare you call Obama one

good gawd

children


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
Click to expand...



Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> lol, only Palin is a QUITTER how dare you call Obama one
> 
> good gawd
> 
> children



Yeah, well tell us what he quit?  Palin is a bona fide quitter......you can't make that shit up.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Her bus tour ended when she quit it prematurely. At the time, she cited jury duty as the excuse -- but she never got picked on a jury and she never resumed her bus tour.
> 
> She quit because she's a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear you are the dumbest fucker on here. She ended her bus tour you stupid fuck!! It wasn't meant to last forever!
> 
> "Imagine our surprise when reading media reports today that the “One Nation Tour” has been cancelled. Why didn’t anyone tell me? Oh, wait, that’s because it hasn’t been cancelled. (Good ol’ media… you never cease to amaze!) As I said myself at the end of the east coast leg of the tour, the summer is long, and I’m looking forward to hitting the open road again. The coming weeks are tight because civic duty calls (like most everyone else, even former governors get called up for jury duty) and I look forward to doing my part just like every other Alaskan. I wouldn’t think it to be such a slow news day that, what with numerous wars and serious economic woes concerning Americans, a bus is driving news stories today. *The next leg of the tour continues when the time comes*. In the meantime, no one should jump to conclusions – certainly not the media with their long track record of getting things wrong or just making things up.
> 
> - Sarah Palin -"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> She never went to some of the locations she originally announced she were part of the bus tour. The sentence you highlighted is her way of mitigating damage for quitting her tour. Which, by the way, she never resumed the "next leg."
> 
> That's called, "quitting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny ... she says she ending her bus tour without visiting all of the scheduled locations and would resume it "when the time comes," only she never resumes it.
> 
> And you think that is not quitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
Click to expand...

That time hasn't come. She quit.


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Amazing how a drunken family brawl at some other people's place can evoke such strong emotions on a message board.
> 
> Wow.




Because this might ruin her chances of becoming President? ..............


----------



## Mr Natural

Statistikhengst said:


> Amazing how a drunken family brawl at some other people's place can evoke such strong emotions on a message board.
> 
> Wow.



Well, this is the Holy Family afterall.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

 
Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!



Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
Click to expand...


That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.


----------



## Faun

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
Click to expand...

With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
Click to expand...



You cannot possibly be so stupid to equate having to leave the Senate in order to assume the duties of the duly elected President of the United States of America - as law prescribes,  with someone suddenly up and quitting a good gubernatorial job, well, because, she didn't want to anymore, and instead, she rode the media circuit and made oodles of money.

Actually, I kind of like Sarah Palin the person, to a degree. But she has cheapened politics in ways we are just beginning to understand. As far as I can tell, no defeated candidate from a presidential ticket has sniped at the winner and with as much vitriol as Sarah Palin has done. She has been sideswiping this President from the moment he took office.

Did McGovern/Eagleton do this with Nixon?
Did Ford/Dole do this with Carter?
Did Carter/Mondale do this with Reagan?
Did Dukakis/Bentsen do this with Bush 41?
Did Bush 41/Quayle do this with Clinton?
Did Gore/Lieberman do this with Bush 43?

NO.

But suddenly, as soon as the first black POTUS is elected, the old decorum, the old modicum of respect, has been thrown out with the bathwater.

Cheney has sniped at Obama.
And Palin has acted like a rabid dog about Obama for 6 years now.

 Of course, there is a reason why she has been doing it and will continue to do it:

*$$$$$$
*
And a number of Righties are stupid enough to fall for that old trick.


----------



## Stephanie

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
Click to expand...


sorry the trailer trash is now sitting in our white house and you should break your crystal ball


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
Click to expand...



There will always be a subculture of white trash that supports palin and her trailer trash spawn


----------



## Stephanie

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
Click to expand...


lol, and now a majority of the people WISHED they'd never heard his name

oh my that must hurt


----------



## Mertex

Even Alaskans have realized what a non-issue Sarah Palin is.  The only reason she tries to stay in the limelight is so she can continue making money off the ill-informed.  I guess she feels that negative attention is better than no attention, why she allowed her family to participate in a brawl.  Sad.


Few Alaska voters are on board with Sarah Palin, a new poll by the left-leaning firm Public Policy Polling (PPP) revealed on Tuesday.

The former governor has been ramping up her political activity, seemingly in hopes of boosting her new subscription-based online channel SarahPalinChannel.com, which aims to build a digital center for Palin’s special brand of conservatives. But the poll results indicate that Palin’s brand may have more support on a national scale than at home.
Alaska voters reject Sarah Palin in new poll MSNBC


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry the trailer trash is now sitting in our white house and you should break your crystal ball
Click to expand...


Sez the trailer park dweller who admitted to being on the government dole and taking government chesse


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????

Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.

Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, and now a majority of the people WISHED they'd never heard his name
> 
> oh my that must hurt
Click to expand...



He'll end up with a much higher rating than your beloved Bush.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and now a majority of the people WISHED they'd never heard his name
> 
> oh my that must hurt
Click to expand...


Maybe in your trailer park steph, now lets roll


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...




She's doing a good job of it, herself.


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...



no kidding, and they're still holding up Obama as some hero to be worshipped though the MAJORITY of the people disapproves of him
you can only pity them really


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.



You have a head full of mush and a heart full of hate.

IOW - a typical democrat.

I get it, Palin got uppity - who does she think she is, thinking for herself?

Women HAVE to obey the party without question, or you'll destroy them with slander and libel. It's your duty, otherwise women all over the place with get the idea they can think, rather than obey their rulers in the DNC.

You're a good demagogue Mertex, waging a war on women for your filthy party.


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a head full of mush and a heart full of hate.
> 
> IOW - a typical democrat.
> 
> I get it, Palin got uppity - who does she think she is, thinking for herself?
> 
> Women HAVE to obey the party without question, or you'll destroy them with slander and libel. It's your duty, otherwise women all over the place with get the idea they can think, rather than obey their rulers in the DNC.
> 
> You're a good demagogue Mertex, waging a war on women for your filthy party.
Click to expand...



BRAVO. and she's not the only one who does this for the Democrat party
like I said, they have fallen so far back to when they had

 class, honor, pride and civility


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be a subculture of white trash that supports palin and her trailer trash spawn
Click to expand...

*Fallen PALINtician! Former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin Emerges Looking Haggard In Wake Of Alleged Family Brawl – Where’s Her Wedding Ring?!*

*Radar Online Sarah Palin Emerges Looking Haggard In Wake Of Alleged Family Brawl*


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding, and they're still holding up Obama as some hero to be worshipped though the MAJORITY of the people disapproves of him
> you can only pity them really
Click to expand...




Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a head full of mush and a heart full of hate.
> 
> IOW - a typical democrat.
> 
> I get it, Palin got uppity - who does she think she is, thinking for herself?
> 
> Women HAVE to obey the party without question, or you'll destroy them with slander and libel. It's your duty, otherwise women all over the place with get the idea they can think, rather than obey their rulers in the DNC.
> 
> You're a good demagogue Mertex, waging a war on women for your filthy party.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, go look in the mirror Censored.  If anyone has hate, it's you.  And if anyone has mush in their head, it's you.  I guess you don't count the many ugly things you've said about Democratic women and Obama.  And if you think participating in a drunken brawl along with her family is "uppity" then you are just as dumb as you sound.  She didn't get uppity, she just released her true self.

And, my party isn't the one that is dissing women by voting "NO" to equal pay bill and let them work for less while their male counterparts rake in the dough, but then I don't expect the conservative women to figure that out.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be a subculture of white trash that supports palin and her trailer trash spawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Fallen PALINtician! Former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin Emerges Looking Haggard In Wake Of Alleged Family Brawl – Where’s Her Wedding Ring?!*
> 
> *Radar Online Sarah Palin Emerges Looking Haggard In Wake Of Alleged Family Brawl*
Click to expand...



AK Beat: Behold the Palin party fight song

Alaska News Dispatch

AK Beat Behold the Palin party fight song Alaska Dispatch


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a head full of mush and a heart full of hate.
> 
> IOW - a typical democrat.
> 
> I get it, Palin got uppity - who does she think she is, thinking for herself?
> 
> Women HAVE to obey the party without question, or you'll destroy them with slander and libel. It's your duty, otherwise women all over the place with get the idea they can think, rather than obey their rulers in the DNC.
> 
> You're a good demagogue Mertex, waging a war on women for your filthy party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BRAVO. and she's not the only one who does this for the Democrat party
> like I said, they have fallen so far back to when they had
> 
> class, honor, pride and civility
Click to expand...


I'm just quoting facts.  That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.

You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
Click to expand...


Poor $arah.

$he gets blamed for everything $he does.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> I'm just quoting facts.



You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks. 



> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.



Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
Click to expand...


Those aren't lies.  Just because you haven't heard it on Faux News doesn't mean it didn't happen.  If it's a lie, Palin, the money maker would have already filed a suit against her.  Sad, you have nothing more.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no reason to rope in the entire state just because she is a dipshit.  It makes the people doing it as pathetic as Palin herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, we're the laughing stock of the world with Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world is not laughing at Obama. They may not  love him like they did Clinton, but he is in no way an object of ridicule or hate around the world.  If you are looking for someone to fill those shoes, it would be George W. Bush.  He was despised and loathed world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you know all that how?
> You've flown all over the world asking
> that's how you know all about Palin and Alaska I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just in Australia. They think Palin is a joke.
> 
> They like Obama.
> 
> That count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no because you're a proven liar
Click to expand...


Lying about what?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
Click to expand...


I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.

Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Those aren't lies.



It's not abuse, you just beat the mouthy bitch for her own good.

And shit, you'll buy her candy to make up for it.



> Just because you haven't heard it on Faux News doesn't mean it didn't happen.



One source - ONE - Amanda Coyne, who is funded by the democratic party to dig dirt on Palin, who has been busted outright lying about Palin on numerous occasions.

It's not that you believe Coyne, you don't give a fuck, Palin is a mouthy bitch who needs to be knocked around until she knows her place.

You know it, I know it.



> If it's a lie, Palin, the money maker would have already filed a suit against her.  Sad, you have nothing more.



So far Palin has never sued for libel. I said at the outset of this little hate fest of yours that she has a duty to sue Coyne, and the democratic party.

Roll on with your war on women.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.



What about your behavior? Do you have anything to do with that, or does the party control you to the point that you have no choice?

What about the hatred YOU spew against women who have the nerve to think for themselves, instead of reciting what the party trains you to recite?



> I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.



I know that your filthy party - AND YOU - are at war against women who dare think for themselves.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, you just beat the mouthy bitch for her own good.
> 
> And shit, you'll buy her candy to make up for it.
Click to expand...

Are you drinking already?  Your comment doesn't make sense at all.



> One source - ONE - Amanda Coyne, who is funded by the democratic party to dig dirt on Palin, who has been busted outright lying about Palin on numerous occasions.
> 
> It's not that you believe Coyne, you don't give a fuck, Palin is a mouthy bitch who needs to be knocked around until she knows her place.
> 
> You know it, I know it.


Well, it's too bad the Palins didn't call for a Press Conference when they went to the party.  It just takes one source, but obviously, it's true or other sources wouldn't be picking up the story. * Alert: * If you are expecting to hear it on Faux News so you can believe it, it isn't going to happen.  Faux News is like you with one exception, they like Palin, only because they make money off her, you don't. 




> So far Palin has never sued for libel. I said at the outset of this little hate fest of yours that she has a duty to sue Coyne, and the democratic party.
> 
> Roll on with your war on women.



Oh, she's smart enough to know that you can't sue for libel if the story is true....gotcha!  (And quit trying to hide the fact that your party is waging a war against women.....only a fool would not be able to pick up on it).


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your behavior? Do you have anything to do with that, or does the party control you to the point that you have no choice?
Click to expand...

What about my behavior?  I don't take my family to parties and start a brawl.



> What about the hatred YOU spew against women who have the nerve to think for themselves, instead of reciting what the party trains you to recite?


What conservative woman is thinking for herself?  Certainly not anyone that thinks it's okay for men to make more money for the same job.  That's just plain stupid.




> I know that your filthy party - AND YOU - are at war against women who dare think for themselves.


You keep spewing that but you have not posted any facts to back your statement up.  The fact that Republican leaders voted "NO" to women making the same as men for the same job speaks volumes.....you can't hide that, but you're doing an amazingly ignorant job of trying to.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Palin is a professional quitter. She has made a very successful career out doing just that. 

Truth be told, her most important qualification is her cup size.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
Click to expand...

 
No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> [
> What about my behavior?  I don't take my family to parties and start a brawl.



I read in a blog written by someone paid to spew shit about you that you did. They said you were dancing naked on the tables and throwing whisky bottles at the police.

Just like you did with Palin.



> What conservative woman is thinking for herself?  Certainly not anyone that thinks it's okay for men to make more money for the same job.  That's just plain stupid.



You spew your hatred at Palin because your sugar daddy - the GLORIOUS PEOPLES dEMOCRATIC PARTY tells you to.

They tell you to because Palin is an uppity bitch who doesn't do as she's told.

You do though, you do, say, and think exactly what the party tell you.



> You keep spewing that but you have not posted any facts to back your statement up.  The fact that Republican leaders voted "NO" to women making the same as men for the same job speaks volumes.....you can't hide that, but you're doing an amazingly ignorant job of trying to.



This whole thread is proof. You attack Palin at every turn - because the party tells you to, and the party does your thinking for you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
Click to expand...

 
Hey dumbass nothing in what I'd written was about the brawl. Please do try to keep up. BTW her tour wasn't about a presidential bid.

One thing is for certain, your dumbass would never be mistaken for a conservative.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
Click to expand...

 
Please link to those "blessings".


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
Click to expand...

 
Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, you just beat the mouthy bitch for her own good.
> 
> And shit, you'll buy her candy to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking already?  Your comment doesn't make sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One source - ONE - Amanda Coyne, who is funded by the democratic party to dig dirt on Palin, who has been busted outright lying about Palin on numerous occasions.
> 
> It's not that you believe Coyne, you don't give a fuck, Palin is a mouthy bitch who needs to be knocked around until she knows her place.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's too bad the Palins didn't call for a Press Conference when they went to the party.  It just takes one source, but obviously, it's true or other sources wouldn't be picking up the story. * Alert: * If you are expecting to hear it on Faux News so you can believe it, it isn't going to happen.  Faux News is like you with one exception, they like Palin, only because they make money off her, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Palin has never sued for libel. I said at the outset of this little hate fest of yours that she has a duty to sue Coyne, and the democratic party.
> 
> Roll on with your war on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, she's smart enough to know that you can't sue for libel if the story is true....gotcha!  (And quit trying to hide the fact that your party is waging a war against women.....only a fool would not be able to pick up on it).
Click to expand...


If she sued for every fact published about her, she'd have to give up lying about Obama cuz she just wouldn't have time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
Click to expand...


You could start by reading the OP ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start by reading the OP ...
Click to expand...

 
The OP isn't fact.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start by reading the OP ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP isn't fact.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and neither are all the legit news sources.

Over a period of several years.

You keep telling yourself whatever you need to.


The smart people (as opposed to the Party of Stupid) will continue to be thankful that she's right where she belongs - whoring for fox and whooping it up drunk in Wasilla.


----------



## Statistikhengst

To paraphrase a former presidential nominee: 'If former Gov. Sarah Palin will stop lying about the Left, then we will stop telling the truth about her...'


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start by reading the OP ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP isn't fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and neither are all the legit news sources.
> 
> Over a period of several years.
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to.
> 
> 
> The smart people (as opposed to the Party of Stupid) will continue to be thankful that she's right where she belongs - whoring for fox and whooping it up drunk in Wasilla.
Click to expand...

 
When all those "legit" news sources get their info from the same person, one can be skeptical. The article was long on allegations and short on facts.


----------



## HenryBHough

Haters, your worst fears are not as strong as they needs must be!

As the article below linked shows, Ms. Palin is such a powerful woman that she can fire people from jobs with companies with which she has no connection.

Now that's power!

You might want to phone your office before leaving for work today - just to be sure you should bother.  Because since Ms. Palin can fire people, as if by magic, you might save yo'self a trip:

Eyewitness of Palin brawl speaks about aftermath crowdfunding video Alaska Dispatch

Why you might need, instead, to just report to a street corner and start begging.


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor $arah.
> 
> 
> 
> $he gets blamed for everything $he does.
Click to expand...



And she takes no responsibility for her ignorance and white trashy ways 

Remember opinions are facts to her slopped sculled white trash supporters 

"[Paul Revere] did warn the British. And in a shout-out, gotcha-type of question that was asked of me, I answered candidly. And I know my American history." --Sarah Palin, defending her botched Paul Revere history lesson by taking issue with the reporter, who simply asked her "What have you seen so far today, and what are you going to take away from your visit?" (Fox News Sunday interview, June 5, 2011)

"He who warned, uh, the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms, uh, by ringing those bells, and um, makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." --Sarah Palin, on Paul Revere's midnight ride, June 3, 2011


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor $arah.
> 
> 
> 
> $he gets blamed for everything $he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And she takes no responsibility for her ignorance and white trashy ways
> 
> Remember opinions are facts to her slopped sculled white trash supporters
> 
> "[Paul Revere] did warn the British. And in a shout-out, gotcha-type of question that was asked of me, I answered candidly. And I know my American history." --Sarah Palin, defending her botched Paul Revere history lesson by taking issue with the reporter, who simply asked her "What have you seen so far today, and what are you going to take away from your visit?" (Fox News Sunday interview, June 5, 2011)
> 
> "He who warned, uh, the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms, uh, by ringing those bells, and um, makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." --Sarah Palin, on Paul Revere's midnight ride, June 3, 2011
Click to expand...



"We used to hustle over the border for health care we received in Canada. And I think now, isn't that ironic?" --Sarah Palin, admitting that her family used to get treatment in Canada's single-payer health care system, despite having demonized such government-run programs as socialized medicine that will lead to death-panel-like rationing, March 6, 2010


----------



## Lonestar_logic

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor $arah.
> 
> 
> 
> $he gets blamed for everything $he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And she takes no responsibility for her ignorance and white trashy ways
> 
> Remember opinions are facts to her slopped sculled white trash supporters
> 
> "[Paul Revere] did warn the British. And in a shout-out, gotcha-type of question that was asked of me, I answered candidly. And I know my American history." --Sarah Palin, defending her botched Paul Revere history lesson by taking issue with the reporter, who simply asked her "What have you seen so far today, and what are you going to take away from your visit?" (Fox News Sunday interview, June 5, 2011)
> 
> "He who warned, uh, the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms, uh, by ringing those bells, and um, makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." --Sarah Palin, on Paul Revere's midnight ride, June 3, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "We used to hustle over the border for health care we received in Canada. And I think now, isn't that ironic?" --Sarah Palin, admitting that her family used to get treatment in Canada's single-payer health care system, despite having demonized such government-run programs as socialized medicine that will lead to death-panel-like rationing, March 6, 2010
Click to expand...

 
She said her parents took her over the border for medical care when she was a child.

Context!

Damn you people just can't be honest.

BTW that single payer crap you talked about didn't kick in until later. Post-Palin's childhood.


----------



## HenryBHough

Remember, when hate is sufficiently strong, truth is immaterial.

I think Obama's handing out extra EBT credits for hate-bloggers.  At the very least they're getting free food.


----------



## guno

white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)


----------



## HenryBHough

Sorry, Gummo.....

No extra points for racism.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys




And this coming from the man who just told me to fuck myself repeatedly on another thread, oh, poo-flinger!!


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys


Stop your whining. The right has been doing it day in and day out with the foulest, crudest and most obscene attacks this country has ever seen about a President for years. Ever since the black guy got into the WH. If it isn't him it's the former first lady. Sarah gets what she deserves for insulting so many Americans with her "true American" crap.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

guno said:


> white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)


 You have quite the obsession.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your whining. The right has been doing it day in and day out with the foulest, crudest and most obscene attacks this country has ever seen about a President for years. Ever since the black guy got into the WH. If it isn't him it's the former first lady. Sarah gets what she deserves for insulting so many Americans with her "true American" crap.
Click to expand...

 Yea because a private citizen wields so much power.


----------



## HenryBHough

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys



Actually, following their leadership, not monkeys at all.

Chimps.

Natural born killers Chimpanzees are inherently violent and wage war like their human cousins study claims Daily Mail Online


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> To paraphrase a former presidential nominee: 'If former Gov. Sarah Palin will stop lying about the Left, then we will stop telling the truth about her...'




Well thanks Herr Goebbels - we all know how very truthful you are about the Jews - er Sarah Palin.


----------



## koshergrl

I see there have still not been charges filed against any of the Palins...and I see there still are no named sources, except the disgruntled employee...

Go figure.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I see. 

Sarah Palin says mean things about the left, so they are obligated to harass and lie about her family.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)



Have you always been a racist pile of shit?

Of course you have - you're a democrat.


----------



## Statistikhengst

koshergrl said:


> I see there have still not been charges filed against any of the Palins...and I see there still are no named sources, except the disgruntled employee...
> 
> Go figure.


Ahhh,  Koshergruel in fantasyland! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys



You know democrats, heads filled with shit, hearts filled with hate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> I see there have still not been charges filed against any of the Palins...and I see there still are no named sources, except the disgruntled employee...
> 
> Go figure.



Amanda Coyne is still the only source, this fraud claiming he was fired recites the Coyne version verbatim. 

I'm amazed that ThinkProgress and MSCCCP haven't finished up with the video they are fabricating. They need better techs,,,,


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see there have still not been charges filed against any of the Palins...and I see there still are no named sources, except the disgruntled employee...
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh,  Koshergruel in fantasyland! !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ah, Statist in Naziland!

You make a perfect Goebbels.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Sorry, Gummo.....
> 
> No extra points for racism.




A white christian yelling racism!! How adorable!!!


----------



## Camp

Lonestar_logic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your whining. The right has been doing it day in and day out with the foulest, crudest and most obscene attacks this country has ever seen about a President for years. Ever since the black guy got into the WH. If it isn't him it's the former first lady. Sarah gets what she deserves for insulting so many Americans with her "true American" crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea because a private citizen wields so much power.
Click to expand...

She is a "current" public figure. She continues to promote herself as a celebrity and political commentator. Her daughters continue to promote themselves as celebrities. They make money by being public figures. They have been at it long enough to know how that profession operates and what to expect. They can't act stupid and do stupid things and not expect to get called out on it. Well, they can, but that is one of the reason they are made fun of, and why their defenders are made fun of. How hard is it to understand that if you are a public figure you have to behave yourself and not act like a bunch of drunks?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see there have still not been charges filed against any of the Palins...and I see there still are no named sources, except the disgruntled employee...
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh,  Koshergruel in fantasyland! !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Statist in Naziland!
> 
> You make a perfect Goebbels.
Click to expand...

Goebbels would be ashamed of how pitiful he was compared to modern American "Progressives"


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> white trash on display ( from the CHRISTIAN POST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always been a racist pile of shit?
> 
> Of course you have - you're a democrat.
Click to expand...



Posting the palin public pictures (from the CHRISTIAN POST) of the Palin white trash whores is racism?

And another white christian yelling racism!! How adorable it that!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> A white christian yelling racism!! How adorable!!!



Do you keep a Swastika on your wall?

Of course you do, ya racist fuck you....


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Posting the palin public pictures (from the CHRISTIAN POST) of the Palin white trash whores is racism?
> 
> And another white christian yelling racism!! How adorable it that!!!



So, does your filthy party hold webinars to teach you piles of shit how to be more racist?

Do you have "hateinannys"  at your trail park where you pretend to lynch and burn whites?

Come on, your fellow democrats will cheer you, you can admit it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Camp said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your whining. The right has been doing it day in and day out with the foulest, crudest and most obscene attacks this country has ever seen about a President for years. Ever since the black guy got into the WH. If it isn't him it's the former first lady. Sarah gets what she deserves for insulting so many Americans with her "true American" crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea because a private citizen wields so much power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a "current" public figure. She continues to promote herself as a celebrity and political commentator. Her daughters continue to promote themselves as celebrities. They make money by being public figures. They have been at it long enough to know how that profession operates and what to expect. They can't act stupid and do stupid things and not expect to get called out on it. Well, they can, but that is one of the reason they are made fun of, and why their defenders are made fun of. How hard is it to understand that if you are a public figure you have to behave yourself and not act like a bunch of drunks?
Click to expand...

 
I love how they live in your head.

Many "celebrities" do stupid stuff but I haven't seen you post about them. Hell even your precious Obama does stupid stuff and still not a peep from you.

The selective outrage you possess is intriguing. Were you born with that ability or do you have to work at it?


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white christian yelling racism!! How adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a Swastika on your wall?
> 
> Of course you do, ya racist fuck you....
Click to expand...



Another white christian yelling racism  , how very very adorable is this!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Another white christian yelling racism  , how very very adorable is this!!!



It's cool, you've got hate, I've got brains.

I can't be a racist like you, because I have an IQ higher than a stump. Not something you need worry about.

"Racist democrat" is redundant.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white christian yelling racism!! How adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep a Swastika on your wall?
> 
> Of course you do, ya racist fuck you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another white christian yelling racism  , how very very adorable is this!!!
Click to expand...




Christian fundamentalists in jesusland feel persecuted or "oppressed" whenever they find someone that doesn't share their particular worldview (such as creationism). On closer examination of such claims, it's more commonly the case that claims of persecution are better explained as annoyance at the removal of privilege or the curtailment of their ability to force their views on others.


----------



## HenryBHough

Honest, Gummo.....posting hateful racism beyond that prescribed by The Democrat Central Committee does not get you extra points toward your red star.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another white christian yelling racism  , how very very adorable is this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool, you've got hate, I've got brains.
> 
> I can't be a racist like you, because I have an IQ higher than a stump. Not something you need worry about.
> 
> "Racist democrat" is redundant.
Click to expand...



High IQ and christer an oximoron


----------



## HenryBHough

Whilst the liberal indoctrination center taught hate, they failed to teach spelling.  Fortunately that sort of education is government financed - would hate to think of people spending their own money to send their git to a failure academy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> Christian fundamentalists in jesusland feel persecuted or "oppressed" whenever they find someone that doesn't share their particular worldview (such as creationism). On closer examination of such claims, it's more commonly the case that claims of persecution are better explained as annoyance at the removal of privilege or the curtailment of their ability to force their views on others.



How unreasonable of them - just because you want to round them all up and murder them.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

guno said:


> High IQ and christer an oximoron



One thing that is irrefutable, there are no racists who are not drooling retards.

You are a prime example.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know democrats, heads filled with shit, hearts filled with hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
Click to expand...


You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....


----------



## HenryBHough

Uncensored2008 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> High IQ and christer an oximoron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is irrefutable, there are no racists who are not drooling retards.
> 
> You are a prime example.
Click to expand...


Sort of unfair to the developmentally challenged to equate them with Gummo.  They have no control over their condition; He/she/it does but chooses hate and racism.  Which, I guess, is OK if that's the charter of one's chosen cult.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What about my behavior?  I don't take my family to parties and start a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read in a blog written by someone paid to spew shit about you that you did. They said you were dancing naked on the tables and throwing whisky bottles at the police.
> 
> Just like you did with Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What conservative woman is thinking for herself?  Certainly not anyone that thinks it's okay for men to make more money for the same job.  That's just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spew your hatred at Palin because your sugar daddy - the GLORIOUS PEOPLES dEMOCRATIC PARTY tells you to.
> 
> They tell you to because Palin is an uppity bitch who doesn't do as she's told.
> 
> You do though, you do, say, and think exactly what the party tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep spewing that but you have not posted any facts to back your statement up.  The fact that Republican leaders voted "NO" to women making the same as men for the same job speaks volumes.....you can't hide that, but you're doing an amazingly ignorant job of trying to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole thread is proof. You attack Palin at every turn - because the party tells you to, and the party does your thinking for you.
Click to expand...



You are a fruit loop dingus.  Come back to earth if you want to debate with me.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass nothing in what I'd written was about the brawl. Please do try to keep up. BTW her tour wasn't about a presidential bid.
Click to expand...

Seems to me you're the dumbass.  Yep, you couldn't defend your stupid comment about Obama raising the pay of women in the WH....because you can't.  He doesn't set the wages.  Learn something.  And, I don't care what her tour was about....I know fruit loops like you want her for President, as if Bush didn't hurt us enough already.



> One thing is for certain, your dumbass would never be mistaken for a conservative.


Thank God for that.  I wouldn't want to be classified with fruit loops like you.


----------



## HenryBHough

Merkyns, like utility posts, are inanimate.  They do not debate though that excellent listeners for hate-filled liberals in search of equal opponent.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to those "blessings".
Click to expand...


Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know democrats, heads filled with shit, hearts filled with hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
Click to expand...



Participating in a brawl.  Screaming "Don't you know who I am".......that's pretty trashy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a quitter too. Why ignore that little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
Click to expand...

 
I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact? 

Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. She will resume it when the time comes. If that time never comes then you can cry about it.
> 
> And no, ending a tour is not quitting a tour. Tours are not meant to last forever you pathetic excuse for a human!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, to see how angry you've gotten over a stupid trailer-trash brawl just shows how uninformed some of you are.  Palin won't ever resume her tour because she does have enough sense to realize that even some Republicans are beginning to see that she's not Presidential material......that she would never make it out of the primaries.   But you don't have to get so incensed..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass nothing in what I'd written was about the brawl. Please do try to keep up. BTW her tour wasn't about a presidential bid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me you're the dumbass.  Yep, you couldn't defend your stupid comment about Obama raising the pay of women in the WH....because you can't.  He doesn't set the wages.  Learn something.  And, I don't care what her tour was about....I know fruit loops like you want her for President, as if Bush didn't hurt us enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for certain, your dumbass would never be mistaken for a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God for that.  I wouldn't want to be classified with fruit loops like you.
Click to expand...

 
Fruit loops? Wow and I thought you were an adult. My bad!


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior *and back it up with facts not hearsay*.
Click to expand...


Like you backed up the fact that Obama can change the wages in the WH?  Yeah.....I'm still waiting, dumbass.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......



In the above there are two instances of extreme disrespect being shown toward Democrat's Messiah.  Failure to capitalize the "H" when referring to your deity is frowned upon by The Democrat Central Committee and, if repeated, may result in termination of the flow of how-to-hate-Governor Palin-today e-mails.

Can you _really_ afford to risk that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

HenryBHough said:


> Sort of unfair to the developmentally challenged to equate them with Gummo.  They have no control over their condition; He/she/it does but chooses hate and racism.  Which, I guess, is OK if that's the charter of one's chosen cult.



Don't you figure that Batshit is the way he is because he cannot think? He is relegated to emotions, and due to his severely compromised intellect, only the most base of emotion at that. Guano hates because it is all he has the capacity for. Thought is far beyond his grasp, and even complex emotions found in a dog or cat are beyond Batshit, Hunger, pain, pleasure, and hate, are the extent of what goes through the damaged brain of Batshit.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
Click to expand...


That you don't understand how "work" works just makes you the dumb one.  Obama has never quit....he has moved on to greener pastures.....like being the most powerful man in the world.....to your disbelief, I'm sure.  Palin quit....she quit so she could go traveling all over the US and wring money out of her groupies, like you.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above there are two instances of extreme disrespect being shown toward Democrat's Messiah.  Failure to capitalize the "H" when referring to your deity is frowned upon by The Democrat Central Committee and, if repeated, may result in termination of the flow of how-to-hate-Governor Palin-today e-mails.
> 
> Can you _really_ afford to risk that?
Click to expand...


Quit your babbling....nobody is paying attention to your gibberish.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Like you backed up the fact that Obama can change the wages in the WH?  Yeah.....I'm still waiting, dumbass.



Wait, the fucker can issue an EO to let millions of illegals in - violating the U.S. Constitution - but you claim he can't change the wages at the White House?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I can see why you let the party do your thinking for you - you have no knack for it.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not abuse, you just beat the mouthy bitch for her own good.
> 
> And shit, you'll buy her candy to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking already?  Your comment doesn't make sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One source - ONE - Amanda Coyne, who is funded by the democratic party to dig dirt on Palin, who has been busted outright lying about Palin on numerous occasions.
> 
> It's not that you believe Coyne, you don't give a fuck, Palin is a mouthy bitch who needs to be knocked around until she knows her place.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's too bad the Palins didn't call for a Press Conference when they went to the party.  It just takes one source, but obviously, it's true or other sources wouldn't be picking up the story. * Alert: * If you are expecting to hear it on Faux News so you can believe it, it isn't going to happen.  Faux News is like you with one exception, they like Palin, only because they make money off her, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Palin has never sued for libel. I said at the outset of this little hate fest of yours that she has a duty to sue Coyne, and the democratic party.
> 
> Roll on with your war on women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, she's smart enough to know that you can't sue for libel if the story is true....gotcha!  (And quit trying to hide the fact that your party is waging a war against women.....only a fool would not be able to pick up on it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she sued for every fact published about her, she'd have to give up lying about Obama cuz she just wouldn't have time.
Click to expand...


Besides, she knows she would lose, and she'd spend all the money she's bamboozled out of her groupies.......


----------



## HenryBHough

Alaska law required that Governor Palin resign before (*"before"*, look that up, haters).  How does one explain a senator who QUITS representing His constituents by voting "present" rather than take a position?  Of course when your constituents are universally Democrats, incapable of decision without a direct instruction, then it may be excusable.  Especially if Mr. Soros forgot to send Him His directives on those days.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you backed up the fact that Obama can change the wages in the WH?  Yeah.....I'm still waiting, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the fucker can issue an EO to let millions of illegals in - violating the U.S. Constitution - but you claim he can't change the wages at the White House?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I can see why you let the party do your thinking for you - you have no knack for it.
Click to expand...


Show me how he can...........ijit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to those "blessings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......
Click to expand...

 
Winning the election doesn't prove that he had the blessings of his constituents. But nice try.


----------



## Stephanie

It's a shame the people who is thinking of voting Democrat doesn't all come on here to see what party actually has, THE WAR ON WOMEN

they'd blush and be embarrassed and run as far away from that party as they can


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Participating in a brawl.  Screaming "Don't you know who I am".......that's pretty trashy.
Click to expand...

 
That's nothing but hearsay. You have no idea whether that actually happened or not. But hey, I understand you gullible pukes will believe anything as long as your told to.

You're a good sheep.


----------



## Mertex

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor $arah.
> 
> 
> 
> $he gets blamed for everything $he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And she takes no responsibility for her ignorance and white trashy ways
> 
> Remember opinions are facts to her slopped sculled white trash supporters
> 
> "[Paul Revere] did warn the British. And in a shout-out, gotcha-type of question that was asked of me, I answered candidly. And I know my American history." --Sarah Palin, defending her botched Paul Revere history lesson by taking issue with the reporter, who simply asked her "What have you seen so far today, and what are you going to take away from your visit?" (Fox News Sunday interview, June 5, 2011)
> 
> "He who warned, uh, the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms, uh, by ringing those bells, and um, makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." --Sarah Palin, on Paul Revere's midnight ride, June 3, 2011
Click to expand...



Poor Sarah....but her defenders are no better than her at stringing coherent sentences.........


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Participating in a brawl.  Screaming "Don't you know who I am".......that's pretty trashy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing but hearsay. You have no idea whether that actually happened or not. But hey, I understand you gullible pukes will believe anything as long as your told to.
> 
> You're a good sheep.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, says the lemming who claims his party is not waging war against women and then defends them when they vote "NO" to equal pay.  How do you explain that genius?


----------



## guno

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Palin reduces the Progressives to nasty pooh flinging monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know democrats, heads filled with shit, hearts filled with hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're too dense to figure out that your party doesn't give a damn about you just shows what a partisan hack you are.....voting against your own interests is not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior *and back it up with facts not hearsay*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you backed up the fact that Obama can change the wages in the WH?  Yeah.....I'm still waiting, dumbass.
Click to expand...

 
I don't need to back up the fact that he had both the House and the Senate and he has all the influence he needs to make something happen if he wanted to. You seem to think the President had no sway over his fellow Democrats even after they passed his signature healthcare bill.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you don't understand how "work" works just makes you the dumb one.  Obama has never quit....he has moved on to greener pastures.....like being the most powerful man in the world.....to your disbelief, I'm sure.  Palin quit....she quit so she could go traveling all over the US and wring money out of her groupies, like you.
Click to expand...

 
He resigned as Senator to be President. He still RESIGNED aka QUIT! Damn you people are stupid!


----------



## HenryBHough

Lonestar_logic said:


> That's nothing but hearsay. You have no idea whether that actually happened or not. But hey, I understand you gullible pukes will believe anything as long as your told to.
> 
> You're a good sheep.



Not so!

Sheep bear wool!

Democrats bear lies and hatred.  Hardly "good".


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Alaska law required that Governor Palin resign before (*"before"*, look that up, haters).



Would you care to expound on that, since you provided that insightful comment?  What Alaska law required Palin to resign before?  Before what?

And don't deflect....we already have uncensored and lonely deflecting all over the place, because they don't have the sense to answer questions.

I'm waiting.


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to those "blessings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning the election doesn't prove that he had the blessings of his constituents. But nice try.
Click to expand...


Yeah right.....that's why they voted for him, fruit loop, because they didn't want him to be President.  Where do you and your peers come up with such moronic answers?


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> It's a shame the people who is thinking of voting Democrat doesn't all come on here to see what party actually has, THE WAR ON WOMEN
> 
> they'd blush and be embarrassed and run as far away from that party as they can



Steph....your party voted "NO" to paying you the same as they pay a man for the same job.  If you understand that, you understand that they don't give a shit about you or what you make.  Now quit posting garbage.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stating the "fact" that Palin is a mouthy bitch who needed to be put in her place. You and your party are teaching her a lesson about keeping her eyes down and her mouth shut. The party will tell her what she thinks.
> 
> Stephanie votes against being slapped around for her own good - where you know Obama loves you and is only correcting you so that you do right. You're only a woman, you need the party to think for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to do with Palin's behavior.  I live in Texas, she's in Alaska.....even I can't reach that far.  I'm just having fun with the fact that some of you come out in droves to defend her for her trashy behavior.
> 
> Keep on patting Steph on the back.  Both you and I know that your party doesn't consider women equal to men and they just proved it by voting NO to such an important bill.  But, that's your MO, keep them women in the dark and feed them poop, like mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out her trashy behavior and back it up with facts not hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Participating in a brawl.  Screaming "Don't you know who I am".......that's pretty trashy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nothing but hearsay. You have no idea whether that actually happened or not. But hey, I understand you gullible pukes will believe anything as long as your told to.
> 
> You're a good sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, says the lemming who claims his party is not waging war against women and then defends them when they vote "NO" to equal pay.  How do you explain that genius?
Click to expand...

  More of your lies.

Provide ONE post where I made any such claim.

The fact is I never debated the so-called "war on women".

The vote was on the Lilly Ledbetter Act which wasn't about equal pay it was about making it easier for women to file lawsuits. Please educate yourself on the legislation before you speak on it. I provided the bill in full in a previous post. Naturally you ignored it, probably because it contained facts which you liberals are seemingly allergic to.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> 
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to those "blessings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass....he won the election.  Count *all the votes that he beat dumas Romoney with as blessings*.....now go cry in the corner.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning the election doesn't prove that he had the blessings of his constituents. But nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right.....that's why they voted for him, fruit loop, because they didn't want him to be President.  Where do you and your peers come up with such moronic answers?
Click to expand...

 
Everyone in Illinois voted for him? I'm sure you have proof of that. I'll wait.....


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mertex said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the people who is thinking of voting Democrat doesn't all come on here to see what party actually has, THE WAR ON WOMEN
> 
> they'd blush and be embarrassed and run as far away from that party as they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph....your party voted "NO" to paying you the same as they pay a man for the same job.  If you understand that, you understand that they don't give a shit about you or what you make.  Now quit posting garbage.
Click to expand...

 
Another lie.

Please provide the legislation of the bill your talking about. But you may want to read it first before you embarrass yourself


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you don't understand how "work" works just makes you the dumb one.  Obama has never quit....he has moved on to greener pastures.....like being the most powerful man in the world.....to your disbelief, I'm sure.  Palin quit....she quit so she could go traveling all over the US and wring money out of her groupies, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned as Senator to be President. He still RESIGNED aka QUIT! Damn you people are stupid!
Click to expand...



You are trying really hard.....and making yourself look more and more stupid.  What person would not leave a job to become President?  I know Sarah Palin would abandon her job......oops, she doesn't have one....oh well, she would abandon traveling all over the US gathering money from her groupies.....ooops, she already quit that too.  Bad example....oh, let's see.....McCain would have gladly left his Senate job to become President....too bad he picked that know-nothing and people decided not to vote for him....

Now what do you have to say about McCain?


----------



## Stephanie

wow, Mertex is have a bunch of baby cows

wow not pretty and must hurt

holy smokes


----------



## Mertex

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the people who is thinking of voting Democrat doesn't all come on here to see what party actually has, THE WAR ON WOMEN
> 
> they'd blush and be embarrassed and run as far away from that party as they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph....your party voted "NO" to paying you the same as they pay a man for the same job.  If you understand that, you understand that they don't give a shit about you or what you make.  Now quit posting garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> Please provide the legislation of the bill your talking about. But you may want to read it first before you embarrass yourself
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, not too long ago you were arguing that there was a bill already in place to do that.  I asked you to prove that Obama could set the wages at the WH and you scurried away and hid and came back with a deflect.  

So, you don't even know what bill we're talking about?  That figures.....keep watching Faux News, it's really helping you.


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> wow, Mertex is have a bunch of baby cows
> 
> wow not pretty and must hurt
> 
> holy smokes



Bwahahaha....I'm just having fun with you dumb folks.  Steph.....you keep defending the ones that are sticking it to you....that must be hard, unless you don't know what you are doing.........


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska law required that Governor Palin resign before (*"before"*, look that up, haters).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care to expound on that, since you provided that insightful comment?  What Alaska law required Palin to resign before?  Before what?
> 
> And don't deflect....we already have uncensored and lonely deflecting all over the place, because they don't have the sense to answer questions.
> 
> I'm waiting.
Click to expand...



These slackjawed goobers don't realize she quit after being defeated in NOV 2008  she Quit JULY 4th 2009


----------



## HenryBHough

Surely Obama could NOT changes at the White House.

He has proven Himself incapable do doing much at all - with the possible exception of playing golf and even then.....

Would be interesting to see Obama vs. Palin in a game of golf where both had to WALK the entire course.  No sedan chair allowed......


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Surely Obama could NOT changes at the White House.
> 
> He has proven Himself incapable do doing much at all - with the possible exception of playing golf and even then.....
> 
> Would be interesting to see Obama vs. Palin in a game of golf where both had to WALK the entire course.  No sedan chair allowed......




You really are ignorant.  Obama has done a lot in spite of the recalcitrant Republicans voting "no" on everything.  Now do yourself a favor and do some research, and turn Faux News off, it is poisoning your brain and making you dumb.


----------



## HenryBHough

No response to how Your Own Personal Saviour might limp through an honest game of golf against Governor Palin?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor $arah.
> 
> 
> 
> $he gets blamed for everything $he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And she takes no responsibility for her ignorance and white trashy ways
> 
> Remember opinions are facts to her slopped sculled white trash supporters
> 
> "[Paul Revere] did warn the British. And in a shout-out, gotcha-type of question that was asked of me, I answered candidly. And I know my American history." --Sarah Palin, defending her botched Paul Revere history lesson by taking issue with the reporter, who simply asked her "What have you seen so far today, and what are you going to take away from your visit?" (Fox News Sunday interview, June 5, 2011)
> 
> "He who warned, uh, the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms, uh, by ringing those bells, and um, makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." --Sarah Palin, on Paul Revere's midnight ride, June 3, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sarah....but her defenders are no better than her at stringing coherent sentences.........
Click to expand...


They can't effectively defend the shameful drunken brawl of their Professional Quitter so they try to change the subject to President Obama.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> No response to how Your Own Personal Saviour might limp through an honest game of golf against Governor Palin?




Show me where Palin even knows how to play golf.  Hmmm, didn't think so.  Are you pulling comments out of your behind?  Sure seems like it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Limp.

In so many, many ways.  Wonder He had children.....

Or did.........????


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Limp.
> 
> In so many, many ways.  Wonder He had children.....
> 
> Or did.........????



What's the matter Henry?  Can't answer the questions?  Didn't think so........bwahahahahaha.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Luddly Neddite said:


> How about Newsmax?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> A drunken fight involving members of the Palin family occurred over the weekend, according to various news reports.
> 
> *The Washington Post* reports the Palin family — including Sarah, the former governor of Alaska and John McCain's running mate during the 2008 presidential election — was at a house party in Anchorage late Saturday night when a "verbal and physical altercation" took place outside.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!




So did Wailin' Palin quit halfway through the brawl?


----------



## HenryBHough

What part of "limp" do you find so challenging?

Have you no mirrors?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> No response to how Your Own Personal Saviour might limp through an honest game of golf against Governor Palin?



Well, for starters, he'd be sober and wouldn't have his kid sexually assaulting married women and wanting to 'bend them over on the lawn'.


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> Well, for starters, he'd be sober and wouldn't have his kid sexually assaulting married women and wanting to 'bend them over on the lawn'.



I had no idea more than one hater would be so totally confused by the word "limp".

Is is it a universal affliction?


----------



## Mertex

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Newsmax?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> A drunken fight involving members of the Palin family occurred over the weekend, according to various news reports.
> 
> *The Washington Post* reports the Palin family — including Sarah, the former governor of Alaska and John McCain's running mate during the 2008 presidential election — was at a house party in Anchorage late Saturday night when a "verbal and physical altercation" took place outside.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Wailin' Palin quit halfway through the brawl?
Click to expand...


Yep, I think she "quit" that one too..........


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, he'd be sober and wouldn't have his kid sexually assaulting married women and wanting to 'bend them over on the lawn'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea more than one hater would be so totally confused by the word "limp".
> 
> Is is it a universal affliction?
Click to expand...


Yeah, we know....that's why you have to take Viagra.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, he'd be sober and wouldn't have his kid sexually assaulting married women and wanting to 'bend them over on the lawn'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea more than one hater would be so totally confused by the word "limp".
> 
> Is is it a universal affliction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know....that's why you have to take Viagra.
Click to expand...


Does Henry know that it is paid for by ObamaCare?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Show me how he can...........ijit.



He has a pen, and a cell phone....

Issue an EO that the White House will hence forth obey the law.

Oh wait - the fucking crook can't do that. Okay, an EO that they will obey the 1964 Equal Rights act. You know, since it's already fucking law and all..


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Poor Sarah....but her defenders are no better than her at stringing coherent sentences.........



Says Mertex to Batshit...

IRONY ALERT


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Steph....your party voted "NO" to paying you the same as they pay a man for the same job.  If you understand that, you understand that they don't give a shit about you or what you make.  Now quit posting garbage.



Playtex (assuming that is a Playtex bra you got on,) you do realize it is ALREADY THE FUCKING LAW that women get the same pay as men for the same job, don't you?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me how he can...........ijit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a pen, and a cell phone....
> 
> Issue an EO that the White House will hence forth obey the law.
> 
> Oh wait - the fucking crook can't do that. Okay, an EO that they will obey the 1964 Equal Rights act. You know, since it's already fucking law and all..
Click to expand...


Didn't think you could.  Thanks for proving how inept you really are.  He already signed the Ledbetter act......but your leaders refused to sign the new bill.

Equal Pay Act of 1963, was defeated in one of those classic Senate votes in which the bill had 52 votes—a majority—but was blocked by 40 Republicans. That's no surprise:
Just in time for the election Republicans vote against fair pay for women ... again


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> You really are ignorant.  Obama has done a lot in spite of the recalcitrant Republicans voting "no" on everything.  Now do yourself a favor and do some research, and turn Faux News off, it is poisoning your brain and making you dumb.



Yeah, he birdied three times on the 14th - Obama has done wonders....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Derideo_Te said:


> So did Wailin' Palin quit halfway through the brawl?



You demagogues are making this up, so the story is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Didn't think you could.  Thanks for proving how inept you really are.  He already signed the Ledbetter act......but your leaders refused to sign the new bill.
> 
> Equal Pay Act of 1963, was defeated in one of those classic Senate votes in which the bill had 52 votes—a majority—but was blocked by 40 Republicans. That's no surprise:
> Just in time for the election Republicans vote against fair pay for women ... again



Playtex, bummer your IQ isn't as big as your bra size.

I see you linked KOS - were the Stormfront servers down?

So, you realize that you're lying, yet still lie?

Dayum.

{
*Equal Pay/Compensation and Sex Discrimination*
Title VII also makes it illegal to discriminate based on sex in pay and benefits. Therefore, someone who has an Equal Pay Act claim may also have a claim under Title VII.}

Equal Pay and Compensation Discrimination


----------



## Derideo_Te

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did Wailin' Palin quit halfway through the brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demagogues are making this up, so the story is whatever you want it to be.
Click to expand...


Why didn't you just say that you don't know if she did or didn't?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Newsmax?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> A drunken fight involving members of the Palin family occurred over the weekend, according to various news reports.
> 
> *The Washington Post* reports the Palin family — including Sarah, the former governor of Alaska and John McCain's running mate during the 2008 presidential election — was at a house party in Anchorage late Saturday night when a "verbal and physical altercation" took place outside.
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Wailin' Palin quit halfway through the brawl?
Click to expand...


No, she just kept right on "wailin'" cuz that's what she does best. 

Nor did she try to stop her kid from assaulting married women and trying to 'bend them over on the lawn'. 

The whole damn lot of them are trailer trash.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Derideo_Te said:


> [
> 
> Why didn't you just say that you don't know if she did or didn't?



Herr Goebbels, since there is no evidence any of this happened, none of us know.

You don't care of course, Palin is an enemy of the party, so whether the story is a complete fabrication or not is irrelevant - you hate because you hate.

STILL the fact is that there is ONE and ONLY ONE source for all of this shit - paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

Give me ANY representation of this story, and I'll dissect it to show it going right back to Coyne. I've done it a hundred times in this thread already - Batshit gave up because there isn't one piece of libel out there that doesn't thread back to Coyne.

What it is - and you know it - but don't care - is that Coyne fabricated shit and all you fucking demagogues ran away hating.

Sure, Playtex has to smack Palin down for being a mouthy bitch who doesn't know her place - Playtex sees women as play things for the rulers of the DNC, who are only to speak when spoken to, or when told to spew hatred.

But you just hate - pure hatred unfettered by reason. Hey, you're a leftist.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me how he can...........ijit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a pen, and a cell phone....
> 
> Issue an EO that the White House will hence forth obey the law.
> 
> Oh wait - the fucking crook can't do that. Okay, an EO that they will obey the 1964 Equal Rights act. You know, since it's already fucking law and all..
Click to expand...


Why won't you stay on topic?

What are you afraid of?

And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.



Playtex asked a question, you boob.

So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?


Didn't think so.

And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Obama could NOT changes at the White House.
> 
> He has proven Himself incapable do doing much at all - with the possible exception of playing golf and even then.....
> 
> Would be interesting to see Obama vs. Palin in a game of golf where both had to WALK the entire course.  No sedan chair allowed......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.  Obama has done a lot in spite of the recalcitrant Republicans voting "no" on everything.  Now do yourself a favor and do some research, and turn Faux News off, it is poisoning your brain and making you dumb.
Click to expand...


Notice that every time I post the link to his accomplishments and ask for a similar list of Repub accomplishments, they trot out lies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
Click to expand...


No matter how many legit links have been posted, that's the best you can come up with. 

Hell, even Bul Kurtz posted a link he trusted only to be surprised that it said the same and worse. 

Lame.

Really really lame.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Notice that every time I post the link to his accomplishments and ask for a similar list of Repub accomplishments, they trot out lies.



Hey, I acknowledged his 14th hole birdie...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> No matter how many legit links have been posted, that's the best you can come up with.
> 
> Hell, even Bul Kurtz posted a link he trusted only to be surprised that it said the same and worse.
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Really really lame.



Ah, you think you can lie your way out of this?

Seriously- who do you think is reading this?

Everyone here already knows that I've traced EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THOSE, including Bul Kurtz, right back to Amanda Coyne.

So who are you fucking lying to, shithead? And to what purpose.

Come up with a story NOT sourced from the DNC twat - or admit that this is a hoax perpetrated by you filthy demagogues - yet again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post



> Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance. Castro said “just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects…”.



Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch


> The Anchorage Police Department said a “verbal and physical altercation” took place late Saturday night between multiple people outside a South Anchorage home in the 900 block of Harbor Circle, in the Oceanview neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Roughly 20 people were involved in the fight, said police spokesperson Jennifer Castro.
> 
> “A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” Castro wrote. “None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> Neighbor Charles Fryer attended the party, which he described as a joint birthday party for four people, including Todd Palin. He said Sarah Palin was at the party.
> 
> Fryer said the party was “basically peaceable” until the fight occurred around 11 p.m. He heard commotion in front of the house and stepped outside to check it out.
> 
> He described the fight as a dog pile “just like you see in a football game.”
> 
> Fryer didn’t know who was involved. “I’m too old to fool with that stuff,” he said.
> 
> On her Facebook page, Sarah Palin posted that she was traveling on Saturday.
> 
> One commenter, Kimberley Vranckaert-Trujillo, claimed to be a witness to the incident, writing in the post thread: “Interesting. ... pretty sure you were not traveling and you and family were on the Southside causing chaos. Saw it happen. Don't fib.” The comment has since been removed.
> 
> The Palin family could not be reached for comment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BUT. who's fault was the brawl?

Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report



> “I won’t say, you know, who threw the first punch or who did what, and you can’t trust the `lamestream’ media to tell the story true, based on what a bunch of liberals are saying to the press, but my family has been through a lot here, so we don’t want you media types harassing them,” Palin angrily told the reporter. “I’ll answer your questions but only this once, and then I want you leaving us alone, okay? Okay?”
> 
> 
> The reporter asked how the fighting started, to which Palin, annoyed, responded. “I already said I wouldn’t tell you that, but it’s over now. If you really want to know who threw that first punch, it was Barack Hussein Obama. That’s who threw the punch. Stuff like this, it never happened when Ronald Reagan was our Commander in Chief, and it didn’t happen under Bush. And like, Obama could try to blame Bush or whoever, but that’s just what he does, passing the buck all the time.”
> 
> *The reporter then asked how the fight was President Obama’s fault. “I’m just doing what you media types do, and tying it all together. Was Obama there? No he wasn’t, but you knew that. Do I still think it was his fault? Of course I do, and that’s plain as day. If you can’t make the connection there then you’re just not going to understand if I try to explain it to you.”*
> 
> *Palin later admitted that reports of her having been physically engaged in the fight herself were accurate. * “Look, I’m a mama grizzly, and a mama grizzly will protect her cubs no matter what. But I won’t, you know, say how or why I did whatever I did. Let’s just say, I sent that message, and they got it.”
> 
> - See more at: Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department’s communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to the Loop that there was a fight at a party where the Palins were in attendance. Castro said “just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects…”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch
> 
> 
> 
> The Anchorage Police Department said a “verbal and physical altercation” took place late Saturday night between multiple people outside a South Anchorage home in the 900 block of Harbor Circle, in the Oceanview neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Roughly 20 people were involved in the fight, said police spokesperson Jennifer Castro.
> 
> “A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” Castro wrote. “None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”
> Neighbor Charles Fryer attended the party, which he described as a joint birthday party for four people, including Todd Palin. He said Sarah Palin was at the party.
> 
> Fryer said the party was “basically peaceable” until the fight occurred around 11 p.m. He heard commotion in front of the house and stepped outside to check it out.
> 
> He described the fight as a dog pile “just like you see in a football game.”
> 
> Fryer didn’t know who was involved. “I’m too old to fool with that stuff,” he said.
> 
> On her Facebook page, Sarah Palin posted that she was traveling on Saturday.
> 
> One commenter, Kimberley Vranckaert-Trujillo, claimed to be a witness to the incident, writing in the post thread: “Interesting. ... pretty sure you were not traveling and you and family were on the Southside causing chaos. Saw it happen. Don't fib.” The comment has since been removed.
> 
> The Palin family could not be reached for comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
Click to expand...

Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many legit links have been posted, that's the best you can come up with.
> 
> Hell, even Bul Kurtz posted a link he trusted only to be surprised that it said the same and worse.
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Really really lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you think you can lie your way out of this?
> 
> Seriously- who do you think is reading this?
> 
> Everyone here already knows that I've traced EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THOSE, including Bul Kurtz, right back to Amanda Coyne.
> 
> So who are you fucking lying to, shithead? And to what purpose.
> 
> Come up with a story NOT sourced from the DNC twat - or admit that this is a hoax perpetrated by you filthy demagogues - yet again.
Click to expand...


Nothing like facts to empty the room of RWs.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
Click to expand...


Not to mention that she now admits it and says it was Obama's fault.

$he really is the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## guno

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.  Obama has done a lot in spite of the recalcitrant Republicans voting "no" on everything.  Now do yourself a favor and do some research, and turn Faux News off, it is poisoning your brain and making you dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he birdied three times on the 14th - Obama has done wonders....
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its not just $arahh who is a quitter. 

Notice how the RWs all got reeeel busy elsewhere ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many legit links have been posted, that's the best you can come up with.
> 
> Hell, even Bul Kurtz posted a link he trusted only to be surprised that it said the same and worse.
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Really really lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you think you can lie your way out of this?
> 
> Seriously- who do you think is reading this?
> 
> Everyone here already knows that I've traced EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THOSE, including Bul Kurtz, right back to Amanda Coyne.
> 
> So who are you fucking lying to, shithead? And to what purpose.
> 
> Come up with a story NOT sourced from the DNC twat - or admit that this is a hoax perpetrated by you filthy demagogues - yet again.
Click to expand...




The $uffering $arah Fan Club has ranted on and on for pages, calling all libs, all dems, all progressives liars. 

I post proof and poor little $arah's own words and they hypocritical cowards don't have the integrity to just admit they were wrong. 

Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Dot Com

Looks like she's trying to change the subject 

Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Quit your babbling....nobody is paying attention to your gibberish.



Heretofore I hadn't thought of our little Merkin as a "nobody".  But since she/he/it is obviously paying a lot of attention....whoops!  There 'tis!

Now, nobody, do you think your damp squib in The White House could work nearly the magic Governor Palin had in (if we believe the left wing blogs) get somebody fired from a company she doesn't own and doesn't work for?  I mean, could Obama get you fired for failing to capitalize when referring to Him if He so choose?

Now being thrown off welfare would not count as fired since there is federal money involved, so mayhap not a fair question on my part.

Ah well, life is hard......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dot Com said:


> Looks like she's trying to change the subject
> 
> Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity


So is Henry B Hough. ^^^

They are SO predictable.


----------



## Dot Com

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she's trying to change the subject
> 
> Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> So is Henry B Hough. ^^^
> 
> They are SO predictable.
Click to expand...

THAT ONE sure is worked up yes


----------



## HenryBHough

Prediction:

Gummo will continue to spew obscenely filthy racist hate.

Luddie will continue to applaud.

The stench of their fear that Governor Palin might oppose Hillary hangs heavy in the air.


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Looks like she's trying to change the subject
> 
> Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Gummo will continue to spew obscenely filthy racist hate.
> 
> Luddie will continue to applaud.
> 
> The stench of their fear that Governor Palin might oppose Hillary hangs heavy in the air.



Ohhhhhhhh  Poor exploied white christer bo elling rasccism


HenryBHough said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Gummo will continue to spew obscenely filthy racist hate.
> 
> Luddie will continue to applaud.
> 
> The stench of their fear that Governor Palin might oppose Hillary hangs heavy in the air.




yea we are very afraid that a white trash bible thumping whore will run


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Gummo will continue to spew obscenely filthy racist hate.
> 
> Luddie will continue to applaud.
> 
> The stench of their fear that Governor Palin might oppose Hillary hangs heavy in the air.



Sure -  terrified of a wannabe drunk and that's what she is. 

If only she would run for prez. 

'course, that would be a lot like real work. Better she stay with fux.


----------



## guno

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
Click to expand...


And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is also a quitter. So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar? Obama didn't quit the Senate? Then every news agency in the country lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not called quitting. * That's being promoted to the most powerful position in the World.  *Something the conservative candidates may never see again, with any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the blessing of his Illinois constituents. Unlike Palin, who left her constituents high and dry when she quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to those "blessings".
Click to expand...

It would be my pleasure ...

2008 election results - Illinois


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> Alaska law required that Governor Palin resign before (*"before"*, look that up, haters).  How does one explain a senator who QUITS representing His constituents by voting "present" rather than take a position?  Of course when your constituents are universally Democrats, incapable of decision without a direct instruction, then it may be excusable.  Especially if Mr. Soros forgot to send Him His directives on those days.


Your post is built upon the fragility of a false premise. Obama didn't quit representing his constituents. He still represents them. And unlike the quitter from Twitter, he asked for his constituents' consent to lead them from the Oval Office instead of from the Capitol, and they overwhelmingly approved.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What did he quit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
Click to expand...

Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am? 

Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> Surely Obama could NOT changes at the White House.
> 
> He has proven Himself incapable do doing much at all - with the possible exception of playing golf and even then.....
> 
> Would be interesting to see Obama vs. Palin in a game of golf where both had to WALK the entire course.  No sedan chair allowed......


Please, Palin would QUIT before they ever made it to the back nine.


----------



## HenryBHough

Today a friend called from Anchorage and explained why the local hate squad is so bent out of shape!

It's apparently because the Palin family had TWO opportunities to act presidential in all of this and missed both of them.

First, when confronted with an aggressor, "_presidential_" would require dropping pants and bending over.  Instead they kicked ass.

Then, and this seems to really twist their little knickers, not a single member of the Palin family has called a press conference to do the _presidential_ thing and apologize.

I can see why they don't believe Governor Palin should be president!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened
Click to expand...


did you see my post above with this link? She admits it did happen but says its Obama's fault.

Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report

Can't even take responsibility for her own actions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Today a friend called from Anchorage and explained why the local hate squad is so bent out of shape!
> 
> It's apparently because the Palin family had TWO opportunities to act presidential in all of this and missed both of them.
> 
> First, when confronted with an aggressor, "_presidential_" would require dropping pants and bending over.  Instead they kicked ass.
> 
> Then, and this seems to really twist their little knickers, not a single member of the Palin family has called a press conference to do the _presidential_ thing and apologize.
> 
> I can see why they don't believe Governor Palin should be president!



Actually, it was her son who said he wanted to 'bend over the women on the lawn'. The women's husband's took offense and cleaned his clock.


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see my post above with this link? She admits it did happen but says its Obama's fault.
> 
> Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report
> 
> Can't even take responsibility for her own actions.
Click to expand...



She is one mentally ill white trash whore


----------



## HenryBHough

When one looks at statistics the damndest things turn up.

For instance, there are TWO instances where pharmacies in Chicago were all, simultaneously, sold out of Viagra.

The first in November, 1997.

The second in October, 2000.

The stores reported the purchases were all made by a slight dark individual wearing a hoodie and golf shoes.

It seems somebody had a difficult-to-face task ahead of Him but, with a little help from His friends, handled it effectively.


----------



## HenryBHough

Racism seems to be genetic, eh, Gummo?  From both sides?  Assuming awareness of both sides.......


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see my post above with this link? She admits it did happen but says its Obama's fault.
> 
> Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report
> 
> Can't even take responsibility for her own actions.
Click to expand...


how do you keep up:? you got haten in the Trump thread and still going strong in this one. You got a lotta haten to go around eh?
you're so sad


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> When one looks at statistics the damndest things turn up.
> 
> For instance, there are TWO instances where pharmacies in Chicago were all, simultaneously, sold out of Viagra.
> 
> The first in November, 1997.
> 
> The second in October, 2000.
> 
> The stores reported the purchases were all made by a slight dark individual wearing a hoodie and golf shoes.
> 
> It seems somebody had a difficult-to-face task ahead of Him but, with a little help from His friends, handled it effectively.



You trying to say Track buys too much Viagra?

Or are you lost?

Take your racist shit to a different thread.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one looks at statistics the damndest things turn up.
> 
> For instance, there are TWO instances where pharmacies in Chicago were all, simultaneously, sold out of Viagra.
> 
> The first in November, 1997.
> 
> The second in October, 2000.
> 
> The stores reported the purchases were all made by a slight dark individual wearing a hoodie and golf shoes.
> 
> It seems somebody had a difficult-to-face task ahead of Him but, with a little help from His friends, handled it effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to say Track buys too much Viagra?
> 
> Or are you lost?
> 
> Take your racist shit to a different thread.
Click to expand...


shut up and go to bed you old gossiping hen


----------



## HenryBHough

Surely you can count up to nine without taking off your shoes.

Unless, like (who was that black jokester)____________, a crackpipe explosion made you eligible for disability bennies.


----------



## Dot Com

HenryBHough said:


> Surely you can count up to nine without taking off your shoes.
> 
> Unless, like (who was that black jokester)____________, a crackpipe explosion made you eligible for disability bennies.


thread bump


----------



## Faun

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see my post above with this link? She admits it did happen but says its Obama's fault.
> 
> Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report
> 
> Can't even take responsibility for her own actions.
Click to expand...

I'll have to read that in a legit news source before I believe Palin actually said something that retarded. It reads more like satire to me. Then again, Sarah "The Quitter" Palin is a satire of herself, so who knows?


----------



## HenryBHough

Sad what people will turn to when their subscription to The Onion expires.  Too bad those Obama EBT cards can't be used on their renewal website.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Faun said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you stay on topic?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> And, since you're working so hard to deflect attention away from $uffering $arah, it wouldn't matter what Obama did, you'd lie about it. You'd play that same tired card about king Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex asked a question, you boob.
> 
> So Puddley Pillowbite - have YOU  found a story on this that does not thread back to paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> And yeah, that does prove this is just a hit job by you fucking demagogues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchorage Police have confirmed an incident took place, they got a call about it and responded with officers. They are still investigating. Are you suggesting the Anchorage Police Department is involved with a conspiracy with Ms. Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Amanda Coyne wrote the story as was told to her by witnesses, one who has since been fired or breaking the silence and telling what happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see my post above with this link? She admits it did happen but says its Obama's fault.
> 
> Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report
> 
> Can't even take responsibility for her own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to read that in a legit news source before I believe Palin actually said something that retarded. It reads more like satire to me. Then again, Sarah "The Quitter" Palin is a satire of herself, so who knows?
Click to expand...


Hmmm ... it squares with the Wash Post article I posted as well. 

Time will tell. 

But, it IS Palin.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!



He's worse than an old woman. He has no life if you look in every thread he's in tonight...going around ranting and raving telling people to shut up, fxxk off and on and on...it's pathetic and sad


----------



## HenryBHough

Stephanie said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's worse than an old woman. He has no life if you look in every thread he's in tonight...going around ranting and raving telling people to shut up, fxxk off and on and on...it's pathetic and sad
Click to expand...


There's so much adulterated cocaine on the market these days that it may not *entirely* be her fault.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you could.  Thanks for proving how inept you really are.  He already signed the Ledbetter act......but your leaders refused to sign the new bill.
> 
> Equal Pay Act of 1963, was defeated in one of those classic Senate votes in which the bill had 52 votes—a majority—but was blocked by 40 Republicans. That's no surprise:
> Just in time for the election Republicans vote against fair pay for women ... again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex, bummer your IQ isn't as big as your bra size.
> 
> I see you linked KOS - were the Stormfront servers down?
> 
> So, you realize that you're lying, yet still lie?
> 
> Dayum.
> 
> {
> *Equal Pay/Compensation and Sex Discrimination*
> Title VII also makes it illegal to discriminate based on sex in pay and benefits. Therefore, someone who has an Equal Pay Act claim may also have a claim under Title VII.}
> 
> Equal Pay and Compensation Discrimination
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, you wish you had an IQ.  You not only do not make any sense, you don't know what's going on in the real world.  Pathetic you.


----------



## HenryBHough

What difference do laws make when Holder's "Justice" Department is allowed to decide which they will and will NOT enforce?

One might think our "First" black president (OK, you have to ignore Slick Willie's claim to believe that) would not come down hard on the side of equality - actual EQUAL enforcement of all laws.

_OK, so a hive-minded liberal would so believe but only because it's an absolute requirement for continued bennies._


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many legit links have been posted, that's the best you can come up with.
> 
> Hell, even Bul Kurtz posted a link he trusted only to be surprised that it said the same and worse.
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Really really lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you think you can lie your way out of this?
> 
> Seriously- who do you think is reading this?
> 
> Everyone here already knows that I've traced EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THOSE, including Bul Kurtz, right back to Amanda Coyne.
> 
> So who are you fucking lying to, shithead? And to what purpose.
> 
> Come up with a story NOT sourced from the DNC twat - or admit that this is a hoax perpetrated by you filthy demagogues - yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The $uffering $arah Fan Club has ranted on and on for pages, calling all libs, all dems, all progressives liars.
> 
> I post proof and poor little $arah's own words and they hypocritical cowards don't have the integrity to just admit they were wrong.
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
Click to expand...



They are so angry, all they can do is rant and rave and curse, their Princess has let them down.  But, they won't admit it.....they keep trying to find some way to make the story go away...but they can't....so they call names....poor Uncensored, poor Steph, poor Lonely.....they're all so mad...............
They can't deny facts, so they deflect and make up other kinds of crap to try and save face....but, too late, they've got egg all over their faces.


----------



## HenryBHough

That is the best photo of Vince Foster we've seen yet!

Too bad it obscures what many believe to have been Hillary's best work.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit your babbling....nobody is paying attention to your gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heretofore I hadn't thought of our little Merkin as a "nobody".  But since she/he/it is obviously paying a lot of attention....whoops!  There 'tis!
> 
> Now, nobody, do you think your damp squib in The White House could work nearly the magic Governor Palin had in (if we believe the left wing blogs) get somebody fired from a company she doesn't own and doesn't work for?  I mean, could Obama get you fired for failing to capitalize when referring to Him if He so choose?
> 
> Now being thrown off welfare would not count as fired since there is federal money involved, so mayhap not a fair question on my part.
> 
> Ah well, life is hard......
Click to expand...


You shouldn't drink and post.  Still posting gibberish, I see.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!



That's real cute but you really should look at the link. 

It APPEARS to be far right wing nutter-ness.


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!


Cries a Fox News acolyte.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she's trying to change the subject
> 
> Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> So is Henry B Hough. ^^^
> 
> They are SO predictable.
Click to expand...


I think he's drunk.  His posts make no sense, somebody should help him type what he really means to say............  There's no one, though.....they all have trouble spelling and putting coherent sentences together....they must be part of the group that demands everyone speak English....when they can't speak it themselves.....


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> You shouldn't drink and post.  Still posting gibberish, I see.....



Still salivating for more, I see.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit your babbling....nobody is paying attention to your gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heretofore I hadn't thought of our little Merkin as a "nobody".  But since she/he/it is obviously paying a lot of attention....whoops!  There 'tis!
> 
> Now, nobody, do you think your damp squib in The White House could work nearly the magic Governor Palin had in (if we believe the left wing blogs) get somebody fired from a company she doesn't own and doesn't work for?  I mean, could Obama get you fired for failing to capitalize when referring to Him if He so choose?
> 
> Now being thrown off welfare would not count as fired since there is federal money involved, so mayhap not a fair question on my part.
> 
> Ah well, life is hard......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't drink and post.  Still posting gibberish, I see.....
Click to expand...


So is Stoopid Stuff.

Read her rant about dog fighting and how we should give child abusers a pass. 
Another Nfl Player Arrested For Domestic Abuse US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Post #11

Freakin' weird.

'night all -


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> how do you keep up:? you got haten in the Trump thread and still going strong in this one. You got a lotta haten to go around eh?
> you're so sad



You talking to Uncensored, aren't you?  Yep, he's got lots of *haten*......but I think the word is "hating".....just sayin.............


----------



## HenryBHough

On the difference between Todd Palin and Barack Hussein Obama:

The Palin family has two boy children.

The Obama family has two girl children.

It takes a *MAN* to make a boy but _any little prick_ can make a girl.

See, I can "do" liberal civility now that Dotty and Gummo have made families fair game!


----------



## Dot Com

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she's trying to change the subject
> 
> Sarah Palin Shares Her Sweaty Pictures For Free - Yahoo Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> So is Henry B Hough. ^^^
> 
> They are SO predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's drunk.  His posts make no sense, somebody should help him type what he really means to say............  There's no one, though.....they all have trouble spelling and putting coherent sentences together....they must be part of the group that demands everyone speak English....when they can't speak it themselves.....
Click to expand...

True. Thats pretty obvious that Rightie is  while posting.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Gummo will continue to spew obscenely filthy racist hate.
> 
> Luddie will continue to applaud.
> 
> The stench of their fear that Governor Palin might oppose Hillary hangs heavy in the air.




Hahahahaha, that is really funny.  I'd like to see Sarah Palin even make it out of a Republican primary.  I'd like to see her debate with Perry.....that would be comic relief, I'm sure, between their "gotchas" and "Oops" - I'm sure they would keep you enthralled.............


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> That is the best photo of Vince Foster we've seen yet!
> 
> Too bad it obscures what many believe to have been Hillary's best work.




Hey, it's you.....don't you recognize yourself from 50 years ago?  But, the egg is the same, today.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't drink and post.  Still posting gibberish, I see.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still salivating for more, I see.....
Click to expand...



You're looking in the mirror, lush.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> On the difference between Todd Palin and Barack Hussein Obama:
> 
> The Palin family has two boy children.
> 
> The Obama family has two girl children.
> 
> It takes a *MAN* to make a boy but _any little prick_ can make a girl.
> 
> See, I can "do" liberal civility now that Dotty and Gummo have made families fair game!



You are really very ignorant, and sexist on top of that.  No wonder you are a conservative, you do hate women, don't you?  Of course, you probably don't even understand what you just posted....you're so ignorant.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.  Obama has done a lot in spite of the recalcitrant Republicans voting "no" on everything.  Now do yourself a favor and do some research, and turn Faux News off, it is poisoning your brain and making you dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he birdied three times on the 14th - Obama has done wonders....
Click to expand...


You're just jealous because your old man McCain couldn't beat him and Romoney couldn't either........and now you have what?  The three amigos that are all under grand jury investigation............bwahahaha!


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> She may be successful, that doesn't mean she is intelligent ...




But because you are drastically less successful, that means you are more intelligent?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> [ But, I see you're avoiding the Equal Pay issue with your deflection about Palin's success.  Hope you do some research, so you won't be so uninformed.




If you want to criticize obama, shouldn't you start a new thread for that?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I think he's drunk.  His posts make no sense, somebody should help him type what he really means to say............  There's no one, though.....they all have trouble spelling and putting coherent sentences together....they must be part of the group that demands everyone speak English....when they can't speak it themselves.....



You post _that_ mess and criticize _someone else_ for not being able to put together a coherent sentence? Clean up your own yard, hypocrite.


----------



## Sallow

HenryBHough said:


> On the difference between Todd Palin and Barack Hussein Obama:
> 
> The Palin family has two boy children.
> 
> The Obama family has two girl children.
> 
> *It takes a MAN to make a boy but any little prick can make a girl.*
> 
> See, I can "do" liberal civility now that Dotty and Gummo have made families fair game!



Just wow.

Really?


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the difference between Todd Palin and Barack Hussein Obama:
> 
> The Palin family has two boy children.
> 
> The Obama family has two girl children.
> 
> It takes a *MAN* to make a boy but _any little prick_ can make a girl.
> 
> See, I can "do" liberal civility now that Dotty and Gummo have made families fair game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really very ignorant, and sexist on top of that.  No wonder you are a conservative, you do hate women, don't you?  Of course, you probably don't even understand what you just posted....you're so ignorant.
Click to expand...

That..was an amazing post.

It was incredibly hateful of kids and women.


----------



## Faun

Sallow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the difference between Todd Palin and Barack Hussein Obama:
> 
> The Palin family has two boy children.
> 
> The Obama family has two girl children.
> 
> It takes a *MAN* to make a boy but _any little prick_ can make a girl.
> 
> See, I can "do" liberal civility now that Dotty and Gummo have made families fair game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really very ignorant, and sexist on top of that.  No wonder you are a conservative, you do hate women, don't you?  Of course, you probably don't even understand what you just posted....you're so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That..was an amazing post.
> 
> It was incredibly hateful of kids and women.
Click to expand...

A tenet of Conservatism. It shines through loudly and boldly often in their posts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't answer stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Turns out the site I posted is satire.

Thrilla In Wasilla Palin Speaks Out Blames Obama For Bar Brawl - National Report National Report

Dang. It $ounded $o $arah!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Palin totally unnerves Progressives and unmasks them for the shill, frail, helpless little people they truly are, begging Big Daddy government to take care of them, provide for them, even love them, from cradle to grave


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.

Read the entire letter at the link. 

Enjoy.

Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
Dear Mr. President:



> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
Click to expand...

 
At least she knows Austrian isn't a language and it's Marine Corpsman not corpseman.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> [Hmmm ... it squares with the Wash Post article I posted as well.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> But, it IS Palin.



The Washington Post only put it in a Blog, not an article.

You know this, but lie - because you are a democrat and therefore have not a shred of integrity.

I also proved - TO YOU - that the Post went right back to paid DNC Panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

But again, you have chosen to lie. 

You have zero integrity - nor does your filthy party.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I'm defeated, I have no answer to the question, so I'll respond with a nonsensical retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
Click to expand...

Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.

Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HenryBHough said:


> Ain't it grand how Luddie confuses Democrat Central Committee sponsored media with actual news sources!



He isn't confusing anything, he is openly lying.

This is the real danger, look at the democrats in this thread; each one of them openly and blatantly lies. We expect a nation that is governed by the people, but the majority party openly eschews honesty. demanding that followers lie, cheat, and purge themselves of any hint of honor or integrity.

No one who has been in this forum for more than a week expects a democrat to tell the truth about anything - even when you prove they are lying, the Luddies and Playtex characters continue to lie. They serve their party - which has replaced the part of humanity that healthy people have a sense of ethics and integrity in.

If it serves the party, the sociopaths of the left will say it - truth, accuracy, and fairness are never a consideration for these people. They want their party to win through any means. 

Where would Playtex draw the line? Lying- well she does that openly. Slandering others the party names enemy? Hell, that's what this thread and the smear campaign of Amanda Coyne, the DNC, and the corrupt press is all about. Marching enemies off to forced labor camps? It isn't much of a leap for a party that already jettisons any semblance of integrity.

How did the holocaust happen? How did the Killing Fields? Luddley and Playtex are the answer. This is why I call them the Khmer Rouge democrats, they are a party of sociopaths with no humanity at all.


----------



## HenryBHough

Lonestar_logic said:


> At least she knows Austrian isn't a language and it's Marine Corpsman not corpseman.



Yes, consider that Ms. Palin respects America's military and has a son who is a veteran of Obama's failure to bring all the troops home before leaving the platform where he couldn't find a Bible.

He, on the other hand, is doing His level best to turn the Corps into corpses.

But dead people don't count in unemployment stats.  

And they don't vote....well, except in Chicago!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Ha,ha, you wish you had an IQ.  You not only do not make any sense, you don't know what's going on in the real world.  Pathetic you.



You link to the notorious hate site DailyKOS and deign to lecture on "the real world?"

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Continue with your war on women.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least she knows Austrian isn't a language and it's Marine Corpsman not corpseman.
Click to expand...

And she also knows that part of Paul Revere's famous ride was to warn the British that the Colonists were coming.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for translation. We all know you got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
Click to expand...

 
Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Cries a Fox News acolyte.



Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?

Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least she knows Austrian isn't a language and it's Marine Corpsman not corpseman.
Click to expand...


She know how many states are in the US to the nearest 10 unlike the Dummy in the White House


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got nothing.  You made a statement that you couldn't back up with facts....typical conservative, then you hide behind your common shield....act dumb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...

That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a Fox News acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?
> 
> Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"
Click to expand...

This is why you're too delirious to converse with.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?
Click to expand...

 
I didn't lie you stupid fuck.


----------



## Sallow

Luddly Neddite said:


> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
Click to expand...


This real???


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
Click to expand...

 
Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sallow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
Click to expand...


No. Like I posted above, its satire.

But yes, its so like Palin, it wouldn't be at all surprising.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.


----------



## Faun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
Click to expand...

What about idiot Conservatives? Don't they ever fall for satire?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.




You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?

Or is that too close to honesty for you?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about idiot Conservatives? Don't they ever fall for satire?
Click to expand...


They don't have the integrity to admit it and/or they believe its true.

BTW, its still true that the Palins were involved in a drunken brawl that was caused by Track assaulting married women, saying he 'wanted to bend them over on the lawn' and their husbands beating the crap out of him and his friends.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?
> 
> Or is that too close to honesty for you?
Click to expand...


If you believe that, follow the board rules. Produce proof and take it to management.

Otherwise, you need to stop making a fool of yourself and just


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> They don't have the integrity to admit it and/or they believe its true.



You don't get to talk about integrity, Puddly - that is far beyond the pale for you sociopaths.



> BTW, its still true that the Palins were involved in a drunken brawl that was caused by Track assaulting married women, saying he wanted to bend them over on the lawn' and their husbands beating the crap out of him and his friends.



Then why can't you come up with even one source other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?

Fact is, you're a demagogue - openly lying to slander and libel enemies of the party. You're Josef Goebbels magnified by a billion.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?
> 
> Or is that too close to honesty for you?
Click to expand...

I'm not a sock and I have no socks. Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?
> 
> Or is that too close to honesty for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a sock and I have no socks. Is that clear enough for you?
Click to expand...


Sure, I mean, it was you who brought it up..


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?
> 
> Or is that too close to honesty for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a sock and I have no socks. Is that clear enough for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I mean, it was you who brought it up..
Click to expand...

You remain as delirious as ever -- it was a rightwing fruit loop dingus who brought it up. Do you ever get anything right?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> You remain as delirious as ever -- it was a rightwing fruit loop dingus who brought it up. Do you ever get anything right?



In this thread, it looked like you who brought it up. I assume you were cross-posting a fight from another thread?


----------



## Mertex

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Obama is a quitter. It is a known fact the he resigned. Are you disputing that fact?
> 
> Your sock asked a stupid question that deserved no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?
Click to expand...


OOh....looks like he's tying himself up in knots....can't keep his lies straight........Bwahahaha.


----------



## Mertex

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a Fox News acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?
> 
> Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you're too delirious to converse with.
Click to expand...


Or drunk.......or just your typical uninformed reactionary.....Palin is gold, you can't make me agree with anything said about her that puts her in a bad light........


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clear this up by simply saying who's sock you are?
> 
> Or is that too close to honesty for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, follow the board rules. Produce proof and take it to management.
> 
> Otherwise, you need to stop making a fool of yourself and just
Click to expand...



He won't because that is what they do.........post a bunch of kerfuffle when they have nothing left....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> OOh....looks like he's tying himself up in knots....can't keep his lies straight........Bwahahaha.



Lies Playtex?

What lies are these?

Oh I get it, you're just flinging shit like a feral baboon - you can't come up with any lies.

Will you be screaming "LAIR" at me soon?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a Fox News acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?
> 
> Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you're too delirious to converse with.
Click to expand...


You failed to answer.

Since you view Fox as "fake," shouldn't the government move in to silence them? Shouldn't only "true" news, duly approved by the party, be the only thing allowed?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOh....looks like he's tying himself up in knots....can't keep his lies straight........Bwahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies Playtex?
> 
> What lies are these?
> 
> Oh I get it, you're just flinging shit like a feral baboon - you can't come up with any lies.
> 
> Will you be screaming "LAIR" at me soon?
Click to expand...


Yours and your goons......"Lonely" and "Who" - because you have nothing.  You're the one flinging shit because you can't stand that your Princess is no longer the Belle of the Ball but more like a dumbell around you reactionaries' neck.  Accusing Faun of being a sock.....that's so trollish....maybe you're trying to cover your own baboon ass?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Yours and your goons......"Lonely" and "Who" - because you have nothing.  You're the one flinging shit because you can't stand that your Princess is no longer the Belle of the Ball but more like a dumbell around you reactionaries' neck.  Accusing Faun of being a sock.....that's so trollish....maybe you're trying to cover your own baboon ass?



So let's recap - you scream "LAIR" as if the TruthMatters to you - but when pressed to highlight the alleged lies, you merely start flinging shit in every direction.

Well, you're a democrat - head full of shit, heart full of hate.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a Fox News acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?
> 
> Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you're too delirious to converse with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to answer.
> 
> Since you view Fox as "fake," shouldn't the government move in to silence them? Shouldn't only "true" news, duly approved by the party, be the only thing allowed?
Click to expand...

They are fake....and only the most uninformed who want to remain uninformed puts any stock into anything Faux News says.

Liar Liar Fox News Worse Than No News


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours and your goons......"Lonely" and "Who" - because you have nothing.  You're the one flinging shit because you can't stand that your Princess is no longer the Belle of the Ball but more like a dumbell around you reactionaries' neck.  Accusing Faun of being a sock.....that's so trollish....maybe you're trying to cover your own baboon ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap - you scream "LAIR" as if the TruthMatters to you - but when pressed to highlight the alleged lies, you merely start flinging shit in every direction.
> 
> Well, you're a democrat - head full of shit, heart full of hate.
Click to expand...

Says the dumb reactionary, who thinks Palin is Presidential material, and who believes Faux News and hangs on their every word.  I bet you still believe Romoney won!     Ijit.


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> They are fake....and only the most uninformed who want to remain uninformed puts any stock into anything Faux News says.
> 
> Liar Liar Fox News Worse Than No News



So do you think the government should shut them down and arrest the infidels who speak against the party?

Let's look at the libel you link to;

{A study from the University of Maryland found that on a range political issues Fox News viewers were more likely to believe false information than others.}

Let's start with the fact that the hate site claims that Fox is lying, yet all they can do is cite a faux study that claims viewers are "more likely" to believe false information.

So, let's look at what this "study" claims was false;

{•   Though the Congressional Budget Office (CBO) concluded that the stimulus legislation has saved or created 2.0-5.2 million jobs, only 8% of voters thought most economists who had studied it concluded that the stimulus legislation had created or saved several million jobs. Most (68%) believed that economists estimate that it only created or saved a few jobs and 20% even believed that it resulted in job losses. }

Well wait a fucking minute - most economists certainly do NOT support the openly partisan bullshit that the Porkulus created millions of jobs. 

So to recap, you link to hate site which lies, then links to a study that lies.

Fucking Communists, you're a bunch of sociopaths. 

The difference here Playtex, is that I follow your links and read the bullshit - then point out that y'all are a bunch of fucking liars.

Yet you attack Fox?????


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Faun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruit loop dingus, you just said you don't know whose sock I am ... that means you *lied* when you earlier claimed it was *"proven"* I'm esmeralda's sock. And now you're lying by denying you were lying earlier, even though you were caught flat-out lying.
Click to expand...

 
 What post # did I say that in?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Says the dumb reactionary, who thinks Palin is Presidential material, and who believes Faux News and hangs on their every word.  I bet you still believe Romoney won!     Ijit.



Look, you're a partisan hack, stupid as a pile of bricks.

Care to post a link to where I said Palin is presidential material? 

No?

Oh, you're lying through your fucking teeth - you're a leftist - it's what you do.

I've never heard of "Faux News.," Playtex.

Good thing you've got boobs, because you're not going to get by on your brains.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the integrity to admit it and/or they believe its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to talk about integrity, Puddly - that is far beyond the pale for you sociopaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, its still true that the Palins were involved in a drunken brawl that was caused by Track assaulting married women, saying he wanted to bend them over on the lawn' and their husbands beating the crap out of him and his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why can't you come up with even one source other than paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne?
> 
> Fact is, you're a demagogue - openly lying to slander and libel enemies of the party. You're Josef Goebbels magnified by a billion.
Click to expand...


Its beyond stupid for you to compare me to Goebbels but I notice you call everyone who shows you up that same thing. Much like you keep saying "panty sniffer" over and over in the desperate hope that it will suddenly become relevant. 

*You're the one who disappeared when you thought my link was true.  You didn't have the balls to face up to that or to defend it. Grow a pair.*

*OTOH, when I learned it was satire, I posted that fact. *

*There's no end to news accounts and now her side of it is avail as well. **IOW, Sarah admits it happened. Notice that I have included a link to her version. Don't lie later and say that I didn't. Others posted her version earlier in the thread as well. Grow a pair.*

Interestingly, the link that Mamooth posted that stated that *Track wanted married female guests "bend them over on the lawn" and that the husbands of those women objected and beat the crap out of the little twerp* - that site is down.

This website is currently unavailable.

However, the salient content was posted earlier in this thread.

The post is #691 and here is the quote from that post -
:


> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when *Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this… “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> *Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.*
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday? He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---



It was at that time that somone yelled ‘This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!’

For your reading pleasure.  *As always, feel free to post proof to the contrary.*

Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News
Sarah Palin s Family Allegedly in Alaska House Party Brawl - ABC News
New Eyewitness To Palin Family Brawl Bristol s Actions Were Quite Violent 
Sarah Palin and family caught up in Alaska mass brawl - Telegraph
Sarah Palin steps out after family brawl WITHOUT her WEDDING RING - NY Daily News
The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
Cheat Sheets The alleged 8216 Palin brawl 8217 - The Washington Post
Sarah Palin Brawl Former Alaska Governor And Family Reportedly Caught In Drunken House Party Fight In Anchorage
Sarah Palin and Family Reportedly Involved in Brawl at Party - Crime Courts Bristol Palin Sarah Palin Todd Palin People.com
Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post


----------



## Sallow

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
Click to expand...


Palin and you are the idiots..idiot.

Her, her meth snorting redneck KKKlan and you think having a drunken brawl at a party is BAU.


----------



## HenryBHough

Another day dawns and still Governor Palin has declined to act "presidential".  

No apology for fighting back.

No groveling.

How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?? You said esmeralda is my sock ... now you're saying Mertex is my sock too?? Who else do you hallucinate I am?
> 
> Dayam, you really are a fruit loop dingus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who's sock you are. But I'm fairly certain you're a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? You said it was proven I am a sock of Esmeralda. Now you confess it wasn't proven.
> 
> Actually, all that is proved is that you're a [paranoid] fruit loop dingus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you've got after confessing you lied earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOh....looks like he's tying himself up in knots....can't keep his lies straight........Bwahahaha.
Click to expand...


I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.

unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin and you are the idiots..idiot.
> 
> Her, her meth snorting redneck KKKlan and you think having a drunken brawl at a party is BAU.
Click to expand...

 
I'm sorry I don't speak retard. Try again in English.


----------



## Sallow

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call on you to immediately apply swift and immediate invasionary action against Ebola, located in [the] continent of Africa.
> 
> A dangerous and immediate threat to our freedoms and security is directly aimed at us from Ebola.  It has demonstrated this against America and her allies and is inappropriate for us as a country.  Because of the democratically elected traditions that you so obviously do not respect, I must ask you this:  Why not put your past examples of outrageous abuses of power to good use and invade the evil Ebola empire?
> 
> - See more at: Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin and you are the idiots..idiot.
> 
> Her, her meth snorting redneck KKKlan and you think having a drunken brawl at a party is BAU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't speak retard. Try again in English.
Click to expand...


Retard is the language spoken in Texas. That and Asshole.


----------



## HenryBHough

This thread is so much more interesting since Gummo decreed, and moderators apparently agreed, that abusive terms, racist terms, and attacks on children are OK!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Another day dawns and still Governor Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?



Like Uncensored, you don't read what doesn't fit right in with your agenda. ^^^


----------



## Sallow

Lookie here.


It's a typical Texan speaking a hybrid of retard/asshole.


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day dawns and still Governor Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Uncensored, you don't read what doesn't fit right in with your agenda. ^^^
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, did I ask another question you feel is too hard to answer?


----------



## NLT

I love it when Palin gets libberoids foaming at the mouth.


----------



## HenryBHough

I think that's why Governor Palin does it. 

Not necessarily a good thing, tho, as one of those foamy liberals is someday going to be misdiagnosed as rabid and perhaps be put down before infecting anyone else.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satire works because its very close to reality. Such as here ... coming from the ditz who didn't know Africa is a continent, thought North Korea is our ally and who, along with Michelle Bachmann, wanted to retaliate with nuk-U-lur weapons against a cyber attack, this would not be at all surprising.
> 
> Read the entire letter at the link.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sarah Palin Calls on Obama to Invade Ebola National Report
> Dear Mr. President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This real???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to idiot liberals. So in your case, yes, it's real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin and you are the idiots..idiot.
> 
> Her, her meth snorting redneck KKKlan and you think having a drunken brawl at a party is BAU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't speak retard. Try again in English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard is the language spoken in Texas. That and Asshole.
Click to expand...

 
At least you're consistent. Consistently wrong!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sallow said:


> Lookie here.
> 
> 
> It's a typical Texan speaking a hybrid of retard/asshole.


 
He doesn't speak for all Texans.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remain as delirious as ever -- it was a rightwing fruit loop dingus who brought it up. Do you ever get anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread, it looked like you who brought it up. I assume you were cross-posting a fight from another thread?
Click to expand...

Sadly, your delirium remains.


----------



## Sallow

Newports, Meth, Pabst and Palin + Drunken Brawl = Height of the GOP/Conservative "Elites".


----------



## HenryBHough

And the coke in Your New Messiah's (formerly "our") White House ain't made in Georgia.


----------



## Sallow

The Palin KKKlan theme song.

Sing!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day dawns and still Governor Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Uncensored, you don't read what doesn't fit right in with your agenda. ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did I ask another question you feel is too hard to answer?
Click to expand...


Post #1280 ^^^


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cries a Fox News acolyte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Fox should be shut down by the government, and the reporters put in prison?
> 
> Is reporting news without the approval of the party "sedition?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you're too delirious to converse with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to answer.
> 
> Since you view Fox as "fake," shouldn't the government move in to silence them? Shouldn't only "true" news, duly approved by the party, be the only thing allowed?
Click to expand...

Too bad you don't have a brain in your head, otherwise you would have understood, I did indeed answer your ridiculous questions.

But being the kind Liberal I am, I will spell it out for you since you clearly don't understand otherwise. I dismissed your questions as the delirious nonsense they are. That means I find their premise absurd; which means, no, I don't believe them.

Capiche?


----------



## HenryBHough

I had no idea the question was THAT hard!


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours and your goons......"Lonely" and "Who" - because you have nothing.  You're the one flinging shit because you can't stand that your Princess is no longer the Belle of the Ball but more like a dumbell around you reactionaries' neck.  Accusing Faun of being a sock.....that's so trollish....maybe you're trying to cover your own baboon ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap - you scream "LAIR" as if the TruthMatters to you - but when pressed to highlight the alleged lies, you merely start flinging shit in every direction.
> 
> Well, you're a democrat - head full of shit, heart full of hate.
Click to expand...

Umm, I already posted the lie. Do I need to walk you through this one too?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> And the coke in Your New Messiah's (formerly "our") White House ain't made in Georgia.



You really think they drink a lot of sugary soda?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Too bad you don't have a brain in your head, otherwise you would have understood, I did indeed answer your ridiculous questions.
> 
> But being the kind Liberal I am, I will spell it out for you since you clearly don't understand otherwise. I dismissed your questions as the delirious nonsense they are. That means I find their premise absurd; which means, no, I don't believe them.
> 
> Capiche?



So in short, you avoided or "ducked" the question.

I find that most leftists who attack Fox support their attacks based on statements made on opinion shows such as Hannity. Generally what leftists mean by "fake" is "opinions that are at odds with the positions of the party." 

Given the extreme intolerance you of the extreme left have for ideas and opinions which contrast or contradict those of your party, questioning your desire to silence dissent is far from "nonsense." The democratic party is engaged in a war on civil rights, with the 1st Amendment as the main target. As we speak, Obama's Shock Collar Eric Holder wages battle to crush religious freedom as guaranteed by the 1st Amendment from the "Little Sisters of the Poor"

SINCE it is a fact that your shameful party is actively engaged in revoking civil rights, it is hardly "delirious" to query the extent of your desire to censor opposing views.

The fact is that you leftists are a clear and present danger to basic civil liberty.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Umm, I already posted the lie. Do I need to walk you through this one too?



Really?

You wouldn't fib, would you Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Retard is the language spoken in Texas. That and Asshole.



Retard is the language you speak everywhere Shallow, not just in Texas.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.
> 
> unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.



Maybe that's because "I'll be dead or in jail" isn't a threat to the president and you're just a lying fuckwad!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retard is the language spoken in Texas. That and Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard is the language you speak everywhere Shallow, not just in Texas.
Click to expand...


Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.

As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.

Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.



> Its beyond stupid for you to compare me to Goebbels but I notice you call everyone who shows you up that same thing. Much like you keep saying "panty sniffer" over and over in the desperate hope that it will suddenly become relevant.
> 
> *You're the one who disappeared when you thought my link was true. You didn't have the balls to face up to that or to defend it. Grow a pair.*
> 
> *OTOH, when I learned it was satire, I posted that fact. *
> *There's no end to news accounts and now her side of it is avail as well. IOW, Sarah admits it happened. Notice that I have included a link to her version. Don't lie later and say that I didn't. Others posted her version earlier in the thread as well. Grow a pair.*
> 
> Interestingly, the link that Mamooth posted that stated that *Track wanted married female guests "bend them over on the lawn" and that the husbands of those women objected and beat the crap out of the little twerp* - that site is down.
> 
> This website is currently unavailable.
> 
> However, the salient content was posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> The post is #691 and here is the quote from that post -
> :
> You Want the Palin Brawl Here it is. The Mudflats News Politics From The Upper Left Corner
> ---
> The Palins arrived at the party, but not just Sarah and Todd who were the only actual invitees from the clan – the whole fan-damnily and some other tagalong friends from Wasilla turned up in a stretch Hummer limo. Because, of course they did. The party was an adult and relaxed event, with most guests at least in their 30s. Reports have come in that Track got into a fight with an ex-boyfriend of Willow’s. But according to my source, the initial fight started when *Track and his buddy were aggressively pursuing… how shall I put this… “romantic relations” with some female guests. They were allegedly explicit and crude in their depictions of what they’d like to do with and to the ladies, expressing a desire to “bend them over on the lawn,” according to my source. Apparently the lawn was large enough to include places one could be “bent over.”*
> 
> [...]
> 
> As Track and his companion were wooing the ladies with honeyed words, certain individuals took exception to it – namely the husbands of the women in question, whose presence right there with their wives the whole time was no deterrant to our confident and ambitious Casanovas from the Mat-Su.
> 
> *Track did not fare well in the ensuing confrontation with the spouse. The irate husband punched Track with the full force of his annoyance, and the young Palin ended up “spread eagle lying on the grass.” You could say someone did end up bent over on the lawn, but not in the way he first envisioned.*
> 
> Track’s buddies then got involved in the fracas to defend the honor of their fallen comrade, others followed, and soon Bristol Palin began to punch the host in the face for reasons we do not fully understand. Repeatedly. Then Todd showed up and joined the scrum, ending up with a bloody nose out of the deal. Did I mention that it happened to be his 50th birthday? He probably won’t forget the big 5-Ohhhh.
> 
> Then Sarah shrieked, “Don’t you know who I am?” and other such things making clear the importance of the Palins, and the lack of importance of the non-Palins to whom she was speaking. She then apparently tried to fling herself on top of the giant dog pile into the middle of the melée.
> ---
> Click to expand...
> It was at that time that somone yelled ‘This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!’
> 
> For your reading pleasure. *As always, feel free to post proof to the contrary.*
> 
> Sarah Palin s family involved in drunken fight at snowmobile party reports - NY Daily News
> Sarah Palin s Family Allegedly in Alaska House Party Brawl - ABC News
> New Eyewitness To Palin Family Brawl Bristol s Actions Were Quite Violent
> Sarah Palin and family caught up in Alaska mass brawl - Telegraph
> Sarah Palin steps out after family brawl WITHOUT her WEDDING RING - NY Daily News
> The Palin Family s Side of the Anchorage Brawl Story RealClearPolitics
> Cheat Sheets The alleged 8216 Palin brawl 8217 - The Washington Post
> Sarah Palin Brawl Former Alaska Governor And Family Reportedly Caught In Drunken House Party Fight In Anchorage
> Sarah Palin and Family Reportedly Involved in Brawl at Party - Crime Courts Bristol Palin Sarah Palin Todd Palin People.com
> Stretch Hummers. A bloody brawl. And Sarah Palin - The Washington Post


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are fake....and only the most uninformed who want to remain uninformed puts any stock into anything Faux News says.
> 
> Liar Liar Fox News Worse Than No News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think the government should shut them down and arrest the infidels who speak against the party?
> 
> Let's look at the libel you link to;
> 
> {A study from the University of Maryland found that on a range political issues Fox News viewers were more likely to believe false information than others.}
> 
> Let's start with the fact that the hate site claims that Fox is lying, yet all they can do is cite a faux study that claims viewers are "more likely" to believe false information.
> 
> So, let's look at what this "study" claims was false;
> 
> {•   Though the Congressional Budget Office (CBO) concluded that the stimulus legislation has saved or created 2.0-5.2 million jobs, only 8% of voters thought most economists who had studied it concluded that the stimulus legislation had created or saved several million jobs. Most (68%) believed that economists estimate that it only created or saved a few jobs and 20% even believed that it resulted in job losses. }
> 
> Well wait a fucking minute - most economists certainly do NOT support the openly partisan bullshit that the Porkulus created millions of jobs.
> 
> So to recap, you link to hate site which lies, then links to a study that lies.
> 
> Fucking Communists, you're a bunch of sociopaths.
> 
> The difference here Playtex, is that I follow your links and read the bullshit - then point out that y'all are a bunch of fucking liars.
> 
> Yet you attack Fox?????
Click to expand...


Faux can continue to feed you crap, like a mushroom, you'll swallow it and remain in the dark.  Nobody can make you believe anything if your hard head is already set against it, Faux News counted on people like you and it's paid off.  You will continue to believe the bullshit they feed you and accuse everyone else of being a communist as your party continues to favor the rich and stick it to you.  Can't make that shit up.


----------



## NLT

Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the coke in Your New Messiah's (formerly "our") White House ain't made in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think they drink a lot of sugary soda?
Click to expand...


Yepp. Coke not pepsi
The Obama Team s Drink of Choice Coke Not Pepsi - TIME


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the dumb reactionary, who thinks Palin is Presidential material, and who believes Faux News and hangs on their every word.  I bet you still believe Romoney won!     Ijit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a partisan hack, stupid as a pile of bricks.
> 
> Care to post a link to where I said Palin is presidential material?
> 
> No?
> 
> Oh, you're lying through your fucking teeth - you're a leftist - it's what you do.
> 
> I've never heard of "Faux News.," Playtex.
> 
> Good thing you've got boobs, because you're not going to get by on your brains.
Click to expand...


If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.
> 
> unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because "I'll be dead or in jail" isn't a threat to the president and you're just a lying fuckwad!
Click to expand...


See?



By the way your hero crapped and pissed his pants to avoid nam and throat fucks 13 year old girlies.

Glad you look up to him. He's as admirable as KKKlan Palin.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you don't have a brain in your head, otherwise you would have understood, I did indeed answer your ridiculous questions.
> 
> But being the kind Liberal I am, I will spell it out for you since you clearly don't understand otherwise. I dismissed your questions as the delirious nonsense they are. That means I find their premise absurd; which means, no, I don't believe them.
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in short, you avoided or "ducked" the question.
> 
> I find that most leftists who attack Fox support their attacks based on statements made on opinion shows such as Hannity. Generally what leftists mean by "fake" is "opinions that are at odds with the positions of the party."
> 
> Given the extreme intolerance you of the extreme left have for ideas and opinions which contrast or contradict those of your party, questioning your desire to silence dissent is far from "nonsense." The democratic party is engaged in a war on civil rights, with the 1st Amendment as the main target. As we speak, Obama's Shock Collar Eric Holder wages battle to crush religious freedom as guaranteed by the 1st Amendment from the "Little Sisters of the Poor"
> 
> SINCE it is a fact that your shameful party is actively engaged in revoking civil rights, it is hardly "delirious" to query the extent of your desire to censor opposing views.
> 
> The fact is that you leftists are a clear and present danger to basic civil liberty.
Click to expand...

I neither avoided it nor ducked it. How sad for you that you're still unable to understand my answer, even after I spelled it out for you. I pity you. It's sad to see someone so retarded, they can't grasp anything.


----------



## Statistikhengst

HenryBHough said:


> Another day dawns and still *Governor* Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?



She's not a Governor any more, is that too hard for your little prick-sized brain?


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the dumb reactionary, who thinks Palin is Presidential material, and who believes Faux News and hangs on their every word.  I bet you still believe Romoney won!     Ijit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a partisan hack, stupid as a pile of bricks.
> 
> Care to post a link to where I said Palin is presidential material?
> 
> No?
> 
> Oh, you're lying through your fucking teeth - you're a leftist - it's what you do.
> 
> I've never heard of "Faux News.," Playtex.
> 
> Good thing you've got boobs, because you're not going to get by on your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Naw.

He like one of those civil war renactors..

Hopefully he doesn't start shooting state police or kids in the face.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sallow said:


> Newports, Meth, Pabst and Palin + Drunken Brawl = Height of the GOP/Conservative "Elites".



You forgot the hooters and the pit-woofy, plus the gun rack in the truck!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.



Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.

You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins

The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

You fucking pile of shit.


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day dawns and still *Governor* Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a Governor any more, is that too hard for your little prick-sized brain?
Click to expand...


She declines to act Presidential from the time idiot McCain named her as VP....but these ijits are too stoopid to figure it out.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day dawns and still *Governor* Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a Governor any more, is that too hard for your little prick-sized brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She declines to act Presidential from the time idiot McCain named her as VP....but these ijits are too stoopid to figure it out.
Click to expand...



well, as long as they are hootin and hollerin here in USMB, at least we are keeping them off the streets. We should count our blessings, here...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.



If I didn't think the JOOOZZZ were gods chosen people, I wouldn't criticize you as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels?

Yer not that sharpest marshmallow in the bag, Playtex.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NLT said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the coke in Your New Messiah's (formerly "our") White House ain't made in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think they drink a lot of sugary soda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepp. Coke not pepsi
> The Obama Team s Drink of Choice Coke Not Pepsi - TIME
Click to expand...


You should have read your own link. It clearly states that while various staff drink soda -


> Obama is, however, a well-known fan of Honest Tea, a drink made by a company that is 40% owned by Coca-Cola.




I cant believe the things you fools try to pick fights over.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.
> 
> unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because "I'll be dead or in jail" isn't a threat to the president and you're just a lying fuckwad!
Click to expand...



Only a brain dead zombie fruit loop dingus would think that saying that about the President wasn't a threat.  The FBI certainly thought so, dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> See?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your hero crapped and pissed his pants to avoid nam and throat fucks 13 year old girlies.
> 
> Glad you look up to him. He's as admirable as KKKlan Palin.



Shallow, you're a lying fuckwad - which is clearly considered a virtue among you Khmer Rouge members.

Reason is as foreign to you as integrity is; I get it.

But do explain how "I'll be dead or in jail" is in any way threatening to your little tin god - you lying fuck?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day dawns and still *Governor* Palin has declined to act "presidential".
> 
> No apology for fighting back.
> 
> No groveling.
> 
> How can she ever hope to squeeze into shoes sized for a_ little prick_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a Governor any more, is that too hard for your little prick-sized brain?
Click to expand...


She really never was. 

But, to give credit where its due, she did make that cameo appearance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> I neither avoided it nor ducked it. How sad for you that you're still unable to understand my answer, even after I spelled it out for you. I pity you. It's sad to see someone so retarded, they can't grasp anything.



It's a pity you can't grasp the question, even after I spelled it out for you.

Do you share the integrity of Puddly, Shallow, and Playtex? Is that the issue, are you a sociopath?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
Click to expand...


So, now you're saying that $arah LIED when she she said they were involved in the drunken brawl. 

How terribly Goebbels panty sniffing of you.


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.
> 
> unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because "I'll be dead or in jail" isn't a threat to the president and you're just a lying fuckwad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a brain dead zombie fruit loop dingus would think that saying that about the President wasn't a threat.  The FBI certainly thought so, dumbass.
Click to expand...


It's wasn't the first one either. When Obama was a Senator, he threaten to stick a machine gun up his ass. Same with Hillary.

Then? The GOP invites this disgusting piece of pigshit to sit it on a Presidential speech.

What fucking asswipes.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
Click to expand...

Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your hero crapped and pissed his pants to avoid nam and throat fucks 13 year old girlies.
> 
> Glad you look up to him. He's as admirable as KKKlan Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shallow, you're a lying fuckwad - which is clearly considered a virtue among you Khmer Rouge members.
> 
> Reason is as foreign to you as integrity is; I get it.
> 
> But do explain how "I'll be dead or in jail" is in any way threatening to your little tin god - you lying fuck?
Click to expand...


Unhinged0002..I put the video up for you many times.

And you can work a google.

If you can't hear it because  your brain is too addled because of yowlering like a rebel when you play act the civil war or from all the gun smoke..I can't help ya.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Only a brain dead zombie fruit loop dingus would think that saying that about the President wasn't a threat.  The FBI certainly thought so, dumbass.



Look, you're stupid, I get it. You have no integrity, I get it.

Exactly where is the threat?

If Ted Nugent is dead, how is your god harmed? If Ted Nugent is in jail, how is your god harmed?

You really are quite fucking stupid.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ted Nugent stated that if Obama was re-elected, he'd be dead or in jail, meaning that he was going to do something stupid if Obama was re-elected.

I guess missing the context of things is normal for you, eh Uncensored?


----------



## Sallow

ABikerSailor said:


> Ted Nugent stated that if Obama was re-elected, he'd be dead or in jail, meaning that he was going to do something stupid if Obama was re-elected.
> 
> I guess missing the context of things is normal for you, eh Uncensored?



Actually it was more then that.

He said he was going to ride into the field like Braveheart and chop off his head.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
Click to expand...


Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.

But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.

So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:

Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of 

{
*Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*

Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...

{Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}

Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl

You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.

Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Unhinged0002..I put the video up for you many times.



And?



> And you can work a google.
> 
> If you can't hear it because  your brain is too addled because of yowlering like a rebel when you play act the civil war or from all the gun smoke..I can't help ya.



The video has Nugent saying that if Obama is reelected he, Ted Nugent,  will be dead or in jail.

YOU - being a partisan pile of shit and a lying fuck, said this is a threat - HOW IS IT A THREAT, fuckwad?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I neither avoided it nor ducked it. How sad for you that you're still unable to understand my answer, even after I spelled it out for you. I pity you. It's sad to see someone so retarded, they can't grasp anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity you can't grasp the question, even after I spelled it out for you.
> 
> Do you share the integrity of Puddly, Shallow, and Playtex? Is that the issue, are you a sociopath?
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

Not only did I answer your insane questions, I spelled out the answer for you. Not only do you still not understand the answer, you mindlessly squawk back, "I spelled it out for you," like a brain-dead parrot.

Why do you insist on making me feel bad for you?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
Click to expand...


And, whether they like it or not, she admitted it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ABikerSailor said:


> Ted Nugent stated that if Obama was re-elected, he'd be dead or in jail, meaning that he was going to do something stupid if Obama was re-elected.
> 
> I guess missing the context of things is normal for you, eh Uncensored?



That's why the Secret Service paid him a visit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your hero crapped and pissed his pants to avoid nam and throat fucks 13 year old girlies.
> 
> Glad you look up to him. He's as admirable as KKKlan Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shallow, you're a lying fuckwad - which is clearly considered a virtue among you Khmer Rouge members.
> 
> Reason is as foreign to you as integrity is; I get it.
> 
> But do explain how "I'll be dead or in jail" is in any way threatening to your little tin god - you lying fuck?
Click to expand...


Sorry but its true.

Admitted child molester and known chicken shit Nugent did indeed sit in his own shit for two weeks in order to dodge the draft.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Ted Nugent stated that if Obama was re-elected, he'd be dead or in jail, meaning that he was going to do something stupid if Obama was re-elected.
> 
> I guess missing the context of things is normal for you, eh Uncensored?




Really?

Where in the video does Nugent say he will "do something stupid?"

Isn't it true that you're just a lying fuckwad serving your filthy party by spewing bullshit?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
Click to expand...


So, panty sniffing Goebbels $arah lied when she said they were in that drunken brawl?

And, from your own link, "Anchorage police confirm", that's also a lie?

Why would both $arah and the police lie?


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhinged0002..I put the video up for you many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can work a google.
> 
> If you can't hear it because  your brain is too addled because of yowlering like a rebel when you play act the civil war or from all the gun smoke..I can't help ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video has Nugent saying that if Obama is reelected he, Ted Nugent,  will be dead or in jail.
> 
> YOU - being a partisan pile of shit and a lying fuck, said this is a threat - HOW IS IT A THREAT, fuckwad?
Click to expand...


It's the head chopping part dingleberry.

If Nugent were to chop Obama's head off? He'd be dead.

And that's what he threatened to do. You know..like Braveheart.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
Click to expand...

You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?

Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight

_ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post* that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.

"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *

"A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_

That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't think the JOOOZZZ were gods chosen people, I wouldn't criticize you as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels?
Click to expand...


Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.



> Yer not that sharpest marshmallow in the bag, Playtex.


  Oooh, but marshmallows are not supposed to be sharp, you ignorant fruit loop.  But, you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer and certainly nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity, and you seem to have both in abundance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sorry but its true.
> 
> Admitted child molester and known chicken shit Nugent did indeed sit in his own shit for two weeks in order to dodge the draft.



Puddly - you are a lying pile of shit, I've already shown that. Clearly you lack even a hint of integrity - which it is clear is something your disgusting party lacks in general.

But the *fact* that you're a lying fuck and not to be trusted aside - how is saying that he, Nugent would be dead or in jail a threat to Obama?

Yeah, I know the hate sites told you to hate Ted, yeah I know you're a complete scumbag, but try and reason, then explain how this threatens Obama?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> _ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed* to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_
> 
> That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?
Click to expand...



{*Amanda Coyne, a blogger who covers Alaska politics, claims* the Palins were right in the middle of it.  Coyne writes that Track Palin, the 25-year-old son of Sarah and Todd, became upset when the family pulled up to the party in a stretch Hummer and saw an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow.

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhV9ocCT 
Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}

WHOOPS

Try again, you lying fuck.


----------



## Mertex

Sallow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let unhinged0002 know that Ted Nugent threatened the life of the President and put up the videos where he did it.
> 
> unhinged0002 STILL didn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because "I'll be dead or in jail" isn't a threat to the president and you're just a lying fuckwad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a brain dead zombie fruit loop dingus would think that saying that about the President wasn't a threat.  The FBI certainly thought so, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's wasn't the first one either. When Obama was a Senator, he threaten to stick a machine gun up his ass. Same with Hillary.
> 
> Then? The GOP invites this disgusting piece of pigshit to sit it on a Presidential speech.
> 
> What fucking asswipes.
Click to expand...


And then, the fruit loops try to come in here and say that we are the mean and evil people.....such hypocrisy...either that or they are just plain stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.



Yeah, I kind of figured you'd be too stupid to grasp it.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being retarded, I think you must have missed my post to you above. The reason I think you missed it is that I'm quite certain you would not willfully ignore it because it contains facts you don't want to know.
> 
> As a special favor to you, I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Its okay. You don't have to thank me.  If you need further review, its post #1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> _ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed* to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_
> 
> That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> {*Amanda Coyne, a blogger who covers Alaska politics, claims* the Palins were right in the middle of it.  Coyne writes that Track Palin, the 25-year-old son of Sarah and Todd, became upset when the family pulled up to the party in a stretch Hummer and saw an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow.
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhV9ocCT
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> WHOOPS
> 
> Try again, you lying fuck.
Click to expand...

Try again? You weren't humiliated enough?? Is it my fault you are too stupid to comprehend the article I posted said the source of the police information conveyed to the news was * Jennifer Castro,  NOT Amanda Coyne. *

Was *Newsmax* lying when they printed that, Fruitcake?

Again, how can anybody possibly be this stupid and yet manage escaping Darwin's theory?


----------



## Dante

Palin family? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your hero crapped and pissed his pants to avoid nam and throat fucks 13 year old girlies.
> 
> Glad you look up to him. He's as admirable as KKKlan Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shallow, you're a lying fuckwad - which is clearly considered a virtue among you Khmer Rouge members.
> 
> Reason is as foreign to you as integrity is; I get it.
> 
> But do explain how "I'll be dead or in jail" is in any way threatening to your little tin god - you lying fuck?
Click to expand...


Oh well, I believe that you don't understand how that is a threat.....it finally dawned on me why you didn't think it was a threat.....I realized that your pea-sized brain can't stretch that far.

See, when he said "I'll either be dead or in jail" - after saying "if Obama gets re-elected" anyone with a brain will immediately think this dude is going to do something so evil that it will either cause him to be killed or he will be sent to jail.   What other possibility is there?  What could this dude do to the President that would cause him to be killed or in jail?  You, on the other hand, don't have a brain, so you can't really be expected to think that deeply.

Anyone that would coddle and defend someone that makes a threat against our President is certainly not a lover of the Constitution nor a friend to this Country.  So, peanut brain, you are the enemy that you accuse others of being, either due to your stupidity, or your selfish and callous feelings toward our Country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly, you're a lying fucking scumbag - which means you're a great democrat.
> 
> You know I refuted each of those "sources" by tracing them back to Amanda Coyne - the demagogue panty sniffer working for the DNC, stationed in Alaska to slander and libel the Palins
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> You fucking pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> _ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed* to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_
> 
> That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> {*Amanda Coyne, a blogger who covers Alaska politics, claims* the Palins were right in the middle of it.  Coyne writes that Track Palin, the 25-year-old son of Sarah and Todd, became upset when the family pulled up to the party in a stretch Hummer and saw an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow.
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhV9ocCT
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> WHOOPS
> 
> Try again, you lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again? You weren't humiliated enough?? Is it my fault you are too stupid to comprehend the article I posted said the source of the police information conveyed to the news was * Jennifer Castro,  NOT Amanda Coyne. *
> 
> Was *Newsmax* lying when they printed that, Fruitcake?
> 
> Again, how can anybody possibly be this stupid and yet manage escaping Darwin's theory?
Click to expand...


Amanda Coyne is the source,  EVERY last report goes right back to Coyne.

The dispatcher stated;

{"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. 

"A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhZC6gS6 
Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}

Nothing about Palin from the dispatcher - ONLY Coyne makes the claim the Palins were even there, much less involved in the altercation.

Look, I know you want to attack an enemy of the party, but are you like the rest here, and willing to simply lie to do it?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of figured you'd be too stupid to grasp it.
Click to expand...


That I don't understand stupid remarks doesn't make me the stupid one....you're the one making the stupid comments, so that makes you the stupid one, fruit loop.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Oh well, I believe that you don't understand how that is a threat.....it finally dawned on me why you didn't think it was a threat.....I realized that your pea-sized brain can't stretch that far.
> 
> See, when he said "I'll either be dead or in jail" - after saying "if Obama gets re-elected" anyone with a brain will immediately think this dude is going to do something so evil that it will either cause him to be killed or he will be sent to jail.   What other possibility is there?  What could this dude do to the President that would cause him to be killed or in jail?  You, on the other hand, don't have a brain, so you can't really be expected to think that deeply.
> 
> Anyone that would coddle and defend someone that makes a threat against our President is certainly not a lover of the Constitution nor a friend to this Country.  So, peanut brain, you are the enemy that you accuse others of being, either due to your stupidity, or your selfish and callous feelings toward our Country.



Holy fuck but you're stupid.

Where is the specific threat?

Not one of you lying fucks can seem to point to it.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Sallow said:


> Lookie here.
> 
> 
> It's a typical Texan speaking a hybrid of retard/asshole.



Must be a product of the Texan education failure;

From The Texas Observer;

_"How’s Texas doing? Not so great: *The state ranks 50th in high school graduation rate,* first in amount of carbon emissions, first in hazardous waste produced, last in voter turnout, first in percentage of people without health insurance, and second in percentage of uninsured kids."_

AND

*"According to the report, Texas ranks 44th in graduation rates (contrary to what Gov. Perry has said, the number more accurately reflects Texas’ increasing problem with dropout rates—according to the LSG, Texas has previously boasted high graduation rates because studies often to not take dropout numbers into account) and 47th in SAT scores"*
*
"The numbers are worse for higher education. In Texas, only 51% of students earn a bachelor’s degree within six years, meaning that only 17% of Texans will earn a bachelor’s degree, said Rep. Mary Gonzales"



*


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but its true.
> 
> Admitted child molester and known chicken shit Nugent did indeed sit in his own shit for two weeks in order to dodge the draft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly - you are a lying pile of shit, I've already shown that. Clearly you lack even a hint of integrity - which it is clear is something your disgusting party lacks in general.
> 
> But the *fact* that you're a lying fuck and not to be trusted aside - how is saying that he, Nugent would be dead or in jail a threat to Obama?
> 
> Yeah, I know the hate sites told you to hate Ted, yeah I know you're a complete scumbag, but try and reason, then explain how this threatens Obama?
Click to expand...



Anyone who defends such a coward, who threatens the President is no better than that POS.   And, FYI, idiot, he has made other threats against the President before....so why don't you move to Russia, or Somalia, since you hate America so much you would side with someone that dares to make such a comment, akin to treason?

Because you are a traitor and an embarrassment to the United States, fruit loop.


----------



## Mertex

SmedlyButler said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie here.
> 
> 
> It's a typical Texan speaking a hybrid of retard/asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a product of the Texan education failure;
> 
> From The Texas Observer;
> 
> _"How’s Texas doing? Not so great: *The state ranks 50th in high school graduation rate,* first in amount of carbon emissions, first in hazardous waste produced, last in voter turnout, first in percentage of people without health insurance, and second in percentage of uninsured kids."_
> 
> AND
> 
> *"According to the report, Texas ranks 44th in graduation rates (contrary to what Gov. Perry has said, the number more accurately reflects Texas’ increasing problem with dropout rates—according to the LSG, Texas has previously boasted high graduation rates because studies often to not take dropout numbers into account) and 47th in SAT scores"
> 
> "The numbers are worse for higher education. In Texas, only 51% of students earn a bachelor’s degree within six years, meaning that only 17% of Texans will earn a bachelor’s degree, said Rep. Mary Gonzales"
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...



You can thank Perry for that.....and the conservatives think he's Presidential material....hahaha, maybe just Perry thinks he's Presidential material?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I believe that you don't understand how that is a threat.....it finally dawned on me why you didn't think it was a threat.....I realized that your pea-sized brain can't stretch that far.
> 
> See, when he said "I'll either be dead or in jail" - after saying "if Obama gets re-elected" anyone with a brain will immediately think this dude is going to do something so evil that it will either cause him to be killed or he will be sent to jail.   What other possibility is there?  What could this dude do to the President that would cause him to be killed or in jail?  You, on the other hand, don't have a brain, so you can't really be expected to think that deeply.
> 
> Anyone that would coddle and defend someone that makes a threat against our President is certainly not a lover of the Constitution nor a friend to this Country.  So, peanut brain, you are the enemy that you accuse others of being, either due to your stupidity, or your selfish and callous feelings toward our Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck but you're stupid.
> 
> Where is the specific threat?
> 
> Not one of you lying fucks can seem to point to it.
Click to expand...


We get it, dumbass.....you're too stupid to realize it is a threat.  Fortunately the Secret Service doesn't employ dumbasses like you and took it seriously, but you, you should quit acting like you care about the United States.  You have your head shoved up so far into conservative ass, you can't even sit down.  You're a danger to our country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Anyone who defends such a coward, who threatens the President is no better than that POS.   And, FYI, idiot, he has made other threats against the President before....so why don't you move to Russia, or Somalia, since you hate America so much you would side with someone that dares to make such a comment, akin to treason?
> 
> Because you are a traitor and an embarrassment to the United States, fruit loop.



I understand that you think that if you jump up and down and scream, and throw shit it will distract from the issue.

Still, not one of you scumbags can point to an actual threat. 

Tell me, do you think there should be a loyalty oath to Obama, and that any who refuse the oath should be put into work camps?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but its true.
> 
> Admitted child molester and known chicken shit Nugent did indeed sit in his own shit for two weeks in order to dodge the draft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddly - you are a lying pile of shit, I've already shown that. Clearly you lack even a hint of integrity - which it is clear is something your disgusting party lacks in general.
> 
> But the *fact* that you're a lying fuck and not to be trusted aside - how is saying that he, Nugent would be dead or in jail a threat to Obama?
> 
> Yeah, I know the hate sites told you to hate Ted, yeah I know you're a complete scumbag, but try and reason, then explain how this threatens Obama?
Click to expand...


The child molester said it himself but ...

Why did Sarah lie?
Why did the police lie?

Both said Sarah was in that drunken brawl but you say they lied.

WHY?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> We get it, dumbass.....you're too stupid to realize it is a threat.  Fortunately the Secret Service doesn't employ dumbasses like you and took it seriously, but you, you should quit acting like you care about the United States.  You have your head shoved up so far into conservative ass, you can't even sit down.  You're a danger to our country.



More shrieking and shit flinging - but still no threat listed.

Oh, and your lie about the Secret Service...

{"I have never made any threats of violence towards anyone," Nugent said following the meeting, according to CNN. "I met with two fine, professional Secret Service agents," Nugent said in a statement. "[It was a] good, solid, professional meeting concluding that I have never made any threats of violence towards anyone. The meeting could not have gone better. I thanked them for their service, we shook hands and went about our business. God bless the good federal agents wherever they may be."}

Secret Service on meeting with Ted Nugent over Obama comments The issue has been resolved The Ticket - Yahoo News

Hey, you're a fucking liar, and you're a democrat, but I repeat myself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> The child molester said it himself but ...



Said what, you lying fuck? And "child molester," Herr Goebbels?



> Why did Sarah lie?
> Why did the police lie?
> 
> Both said Sarah was in that drunken brawl but you say they lied.
> 
> WHY?



Neither of them said any such thing - you lying fuck.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who defends such a coward, who threatens the President is no better than that POS.   And, FYI, idiot, he has made other threats against the President before....so why don't you move to Russia, or Somalia, since you hate America so much you would side with someone that dares to make such a comment, akin to treason?
> 
> Because you are a traitor and an embarrassment to the United States, fruit loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you think that if you jump up and down and scream, and throw shit it will distract from the issue.
> 
> Still, not one of you scumbags can point to an actual threat.
> 
> Tell me, do you think there should be a loyalty oath to Obama, and that any who refuse the oath should be put into work camps?
Click to expand...


Idiot....the Secret Service investigated him....are you that ignorant as to think that the Secret Service is not smart enough to detect a threat.....why yes, you are that ignorant....


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child molester said it himself but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said what, you lying fuck? And "child molester," Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Sarah lie?
> Why did the police lie?
> 
> Both said Sarah was in that drunken brawl but you say they lied.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of them said any such thing - you lying fuck.
Click to expand...


Deny, deny, deny, that's all you idiot fuit loops can do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Deny, deny, deny, that's all you idiot fuit loops can do.



So Herr Goebbels - you think that you and the other filthy, lying fucks of the party should be able to make any charge you like, and never be challenged on it, provided your charge is against a Jew, er I mean an enemy of the party.

Hey, same script - just different victims....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Idiot....the Secret Service investigated him....are you that ignorant as to think that the Secret Service is not smart enough to detect a threat.....why yes, you are that ignorant....



Investigate?

No, they talked with him and concluded what?

Oh, that there were no threats and the complaints of the hate sites were stupid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who defends such a coward, who threatens the President is no better than that POS.   And, FYI, idiot, he has made other threats against the President before....so why don't you move to Russia, or Somalia, since you hate America so much you would side with someone that dares to make such a comment, akin to treason?
> 
> Because you are a traitor and an embarrassment to the United States, fruit loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you think that if you jump up and down and scream, and throw shit it will distract from the issue.
> 
> Still, not one of you scumbags can point to an actual threat.
> 
> Tell me, do you think there should be a loyalty oath to Obama, and that any who refuse the oath should be put into work camps?
Click to expand...


Oh terrific.

Now you're against the Pledge of Allegiance too.

Why did Sarah lie?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying. The Anchorage Police have confirmed there was a fight. Amanda Coyne is not the only source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> _ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed* to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_
> 
> That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> {*Amanda Coyne, a blogger who covers Alaska politics, claims* the Palins were right in the middle of it.  Coyne writes that Track Palin, the 25-year-old son of Sarah and Todd, became upset when the family pulled up to the party in a stretch Hummer and saw an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow.
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhV9ocCT
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> WHOOPS
> 
> Try again, you lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again? You weren't humiliated enough?? Is it my fault you are too stupid to comprehend the article I posted said the source of the police information conveyed to the news was * Jennifer Castro,  NOT Amanda Coyne. *
> 
> Was *Newsmax* lying when they printed that, Fruitcake?
> 
> Again, how can anybody possibly be this stupid and yet manage escaping Darwin's theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amanda Coyne is the source,  EVERY last report goes right back to Coyne.
> 
> The dispatcher stated;
> 
> {"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhZC6gS6
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> Nothing about Palin from the dispatcher - ONLY Coyne makes the claim the Palins were even there, much less involved in the altercation.
> 
> Look, I know you want to attack an enemy of the party, but are you like the rest here, and willing to simply lie to do it?
Click to expand...

Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.

What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...

*The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SmedlyButler said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie here.
> 
> 
> It's a typical Texan speaking a hybrid of retard/asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a product of the Texan education failure;
> 
> From The Texas Observer;
> 
> _"How’s Texas doing? Not so great: *The state ranks 50th in high school graduation rate,* first in amount of carbon emissions, first in hazardous waste produced, last in voter turnout, first in percentage of people without health insurance, and second in percentage of uninsured kids."_
> 
> AND
> 
> *"According to the report, Texas ranks 44th in graduation rates (contrary to what Gov. Perry has said, the number more accurately reflects Texas’ increasing problem with dropout rates—according to the LSG, Texas has previously boasted high graduation rates because studies often to not take dropout numbers into account) and 47th in SAT scores"
> 
> "The numbers are worse for higher education. In Texas, only 51% of students earn a bachelor’s degree within six years, meaning that only 17% of Texans will earn a bachelor’s degree, said Rep. Mary Gonzales"
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Just think of the money we could save if they seceded.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh terrific.
> 
> Now you're against the Pledge of Allegiance too.



The democrat pledge:

I pledge Allegiance to Obama
and to the empire that he alone rules.
One nation, under Obama
With obedience and servitude by peasants.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I thought you were the one leftist here who pretended to have a shred of integrity.
> 
> But, you too are just a lying pile of shit.
> 
> So let's test your claim, you lying fuck:
> 
> Let's use "Raw Story;" which dishonestly has a headline of
> 
> {
> *Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl}*
> 
> Well shit, I guess that's that - except this is a leftist source, so maybe we should look a little closer...
> 
> {Alaskan political blogger Amanda Coyne said she was able to piece together a version of events from sources who witnessed the out-of-control brawl.}
> 
> Well what do you fucking know? It isn't Anchorage PD at all - it's paid DNC panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> Anchorage police confirm Palin family involved in heated Saturday night brawl
> 
> You want to play this game, you lying fuck? I'll be happy to - I've torn everyone of you little Goebbels to shreds so far.
> 
> Bring on the lies scumbag, I'll debunk them.
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer a rightwing source, fruitcake?
> 
> Report Palin Family Involved in Drunken Fight
> 
> _ *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed* to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.
> 
> "On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," *the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. *
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."_
> 
> That's according to the police and independent of Amanda Coyne. How can anybody be as stupid as you not to understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> {*Amanda Coyne, a blogger who covers Alaska politics, claims* the Palins were right in the middle of it.  Coyne writes that Track Palin, the 25-year-old son of Sarah and Todd, became upset when the family pulled up to the party in a stretch Hummer and saw an ex-boyfriend of his sister Willow.
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhV9ocCT
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> WHOOPS
> 
> Try again, you lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again? You weren't humiliated enough?? Is it my fault you are too stupid to comprehend the article I posted said the source of the police information conveyed to the news was * Jennifer Castro,  NOT Amanda Coyne. *
> 
> Was *Newsmax* lying when they printed that, Fruitcake?
> 
> Again, how can anybody possibly be this stupid and yet manage escaping Darwin's theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amanda Coyne is the source,  EVERY last report goes right back to Coyne.
> 
> The dispatcher stated;
> 
> {"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhZC6gS6
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> Nothing about Palin from the dispatcher - ONLY Coyne makes the claim the Palins were even there, much less involved in the altercation.
> 
> Look, I know you want to attack an enemy of the party, but are you like the rest here, and willing to simply lie to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*
Click to expand...


They lied.

So did Sarah. 

I know this because Uncensored said so and even though Sarah has a very tenuous relationship with the truth, our own panty sniffing Goebbels only tells the truth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.



Can you stop being such a fucking scumbag and liar? You're hurting my country.



> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*



Are you stupid, or just illiterate?

I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.

Hey, party above all - I get it, i studied Pol Pot and the last Khmer Rouge - you are identical.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> They lied.
> 
> So did Sarah.
> 
> I know this because Uncensored said so and even though Sarah has a very tenuous relationship with the truth, our own panty sniffing Goebbels only tells the truth.



The one lying is you - neither the police nor Palin said what you claim.

You're a lying pile of shit, which is to say, a democrat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child molester said it himself but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said what, you lying fuck? And "child molester," Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Sarah lie?
> Why did the police lie?
> 
> Both said Sarah was in that drunken brawl but you say they lied.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of them said any such thing - you lying fuck.
Click to expand...


You need to read your own links.

Or you could just go on making stuff up and calling people names.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh terrific.
> 
> Now you're against the Pledge of Allegiance too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat pledge:
> 
> I pledge Allegiance to Obama
> and to the empire that he alone rules.
> One nation, under Obama
> With obedience and servitude by peasants.
Click to expand...


oops, never mind.

Uncensored DOES lie.

So why did Sarah lie?


----------



## OODA_Loop

Sarah looks like she might be fun to take a shower with.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah Palin and family members confirmed present at party where fight occurred Alaska Dispatch



> *The Anchorage Police Department said* a “verbal and physical altercation” took place late Saturday night between multiple people outside a South Anchorage home in the 900 block of Harbor Circle, in the Oceanview neighborhood.
> 
> *“A preliminary investigation by police* revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” Castro wrote. “None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. *Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.”*



Why are the police lying?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News



> Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.



Why is Fox lying?


----------



## OODA_Loop

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why are the police lying?



Why do "_you_" care so much about her, what she says, wears, does, goes for fucks sake.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OODA_Loop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the police lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do "_you_" care so much about her, what she says, wears, does, goes for fucks sake.
Click to expand...


Actually $he's pretty boring for a fishwife. Its Uncensored lies about it that I'm replying to. 

He says that when police and Sarah said they were there, they were lying.

Who do you believe?

The cops and $uffering $arah or Uncensored?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Oh look - video ... 

Yes, its a joke but well worth watching.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uh-oh - Now the tee potties are giving Sarah's side of it. 

Will Uncensored say this is all lies too?

Saran Palin 8217 s Mysterious 8216 Friend 8217 Gives Bargain Bin Barbie 8217 s Side of Drunken Wasil-Mania Brawl Americans Against the Tea Party

Frankly, this is getting pretty boring.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> oops, never mind.
> 
> Uncensored DOES lie.
> 
> So why did Sarah lie?



Really?

So what exactly did I lie about?

Now let's remind everyone of your lies;

The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The Palin Brawl Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Uncensored2008

OODA_Loop said:


> Sarah looks like she might be fun to take a shower with.



So does Mertex - IF you could use a ballgag...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Police in Alaska investigate fight at party attended by members of Sarah Palin s family Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police say they are investigating a fight that broke out among a large crowd at a party attended by family members of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Fox lying?
Click to expand...


Are you drunk?

{
Anchorage police spokeswoman Jennifer Castro said Friday that police responded to a report late Saturday of a verbal and physical altercation among about 20 people outside a home in south Anchorage.

Castro says she can't discuss specifics about what Palin relatives were there or what role they might have had in the brawl.}

So YOU are again lying - Fox reported that Anchorage PD does not confirm if Palin was even there, much less that she was involved.

Puddly - you're a lying fuck - which is to say a Khmer Rouge democrat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

"a Khmer Rouge democrat"

Sheesh.

You make up lie after lie and then pile on convenient shit and dance around and just generally make an 

of yourself.

Several have posted proof - which includes your own links. You say Sarah lied and the cops lied and Fox lied and everybody is lying except you.

YOU are DELUDED.

Buh-bye


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being such a fucking scumbag and liar? You're hurting my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid, or just illiterate?
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> Hey, party above all - I get it, i studied Pol Pot and the last Khmer Rouge - you are identical.
Click to expand...

This is fascinating ... so when Newsmax said ...

*The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*​
... who do you think Newsmax was crediting for that conformation  if not the Anchorage PD?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being such a fucking scumbag and liar? You're hurting my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid, or just illiterate?
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> Hey, party above all - I get it, i studied Pol Pot and the last Khmer Rouge - you are identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fascinating ... so when Newsmax said ...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*​
> ... who do you think Newsmax was crediting for that conformation  if not the Anchorage PD?
Click to expand...



Exact quote of the dispatcher;


{"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post. 

"A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.comhttp://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhZC6gS6
Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}

Will Obama reward you in heaven for lies you tell now?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being such a fucking scumbag and liar? You're hurting my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid, or just illiterate?
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> Hey, party above all - I get it, i studied Pol Pot and the last Khmer Rouge - you are identical.
Click to expand...

Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deny, deny, deny, that's all you idiot fuit loops can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Herr Goebbels - you think that you and the other filthy, lying fucks of the party should be able to make any charge you like, and never be challenged on it, provided your charge is against a Jew, er I mean an enemy of the party.
> 
> Hey, same script - just different victims....
Click to expand...


Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?  Are you stupid or what.  Or, are you claiming that you are Jewish?  Are you claiming that Nugent is Jewish?  And, you think that because he or you are Jewish, that you can say whatever the fuck you want?   That you can make threats against the President and be excused?  You really are stupid, if you think that.  Defending someone that goes against the country makes you an enemy of the country, too, you lying POS.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot....the Secret Service investigated him....are you that ignorant as to think that the Secret Service is not smart enough to detect a threat.....why yes, you are that ignorant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate?
> 
> No, they talked with him and concluded what?
> 
> Oh, that there were no threats and the complaints of the hate sites were stupid.
Click to expand...

They concluded that he was stupid and didn't think before he spoke....just like you, idiot.


----------



## Mertex

Faun said:


> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*



No, he can't stop being so flaming stupid.....that's all he can be.

And, he can't read, to boot.....what an idiot he is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.



Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.

You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.

Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.

What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.

Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.

But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.

But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.

At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied.
> 
> So did Sarah.
> 
> I know this because Uncensored said so and even though Sarah has a very tenuous relationship with the truth, our own panty sniffing Goebbels only tells the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one lying is you - neither the police nor Palin said what you claim.
> 
> You're a lying pile of shit, which is to say, a democrat.
Click to expand...

Stop projecting and stop lying. The police confirmed the Palins were there...

_“We are still reviewing the case, along with our municipal attorney’s office to determine whether any charges will be filed,” Castro, the police spokeswoman, told the Alaska paper in an email.

“A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence,” she added.

"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_

Palin family in Alaska brawl Alcohol was believed to be a factor World news The Guardian​
There... a direct quote from the Anchorage PD confirming the Palins were there. Now grow up and stop lying.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being so flaming stupid? You're hurting my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop being such a fucking scumbag and liar? You're hurting my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean the police didn't say the Palins were there? The article says the police did make that claim...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid, or just illiterate?
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> Hey, party above all - I get it, i studied Pol Pot and the last Khmer Rouge - you are identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fascinating ... so when Newsmax said ...
> 
> *The Anchorage Police Department confirmed to the Post that a fight occurred and the Palin family was there.*​
> ... who do you think Newsmax was crediting for that conformation  if not the Anchorage PD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exact quote of the dispatcher;
> 
> 
> {"On Saturday, September 6, 2014 just before midnight Anchorage police responded to a report of a verbal and physical altercation taking place between multiple subjects outside of a residence located on the 900 block of Harbor Circle," the department's communications director Jennifer Castro told the Post.
> 
> "A preliminary investigation by police revealed that a party had been taking place at a nearby residence and a fight had broken out between multiple subjects outside of the residence. At the time of the incident, none of the involved parties wanted to press charges and no arrests were made. However, the case is still an active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and the Municipal Prosecutors Office. Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party."
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.comhttp://www.Newsmax.com/US/Palin-Alaska-fight-drunk/2014/09/11/id/594175/#ixzz3DhZC6gS6
> Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!}
> 
> Will Obama reward you in heaven for lies you tell now?
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

* That's not the entire quote from the Anchorage police department. * they also said ...

_"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​
Now answer the question ... how can you be so friggin' rightareded?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.
> 
> You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.
> 
> Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.
> 
> Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.
> 
> But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.
> 
> But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.
> 
> At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.
Click to expand...

Stop lying. 

100% of the information provided did not come from Amanda Coyne. Some of it came from the Anchorage police department. Some of it came from a male employee you was sin e fired.

You've been shown this. Repeatedly. Yet you continue to lie in the face of these facts.

No wonder you're running away. Like that other Conservative loser, LGS, who couldn't take the heat.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Glad to see you guys got this all worked out!


----------



## Sallow

OODA_Loop said:


> Sarah looks like she might be fun to take a shower with.



She's getting kinda long in the tooth.

But heck..I did like this movie..


Jeepers Crumpets!


----------



## Sallow

OODA_Loop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the police lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do "_you_" care so much about her, what she says, wears, does, goes for fucks sake.
Click to expand...

Mainly?

Because she doesn't shut her yap.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't think the JOOOZZZ were gods chosen people, I wouldn't criticize you as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer not that sharpest marshmallow in the bag, Playtex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, but marshmallows are not supposed to be sharp, you ignorant fruit loop.  But, you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer and certainly nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity, and you seem to have both in abundance.
Click to expand...


Just out of curiousity....

In those chemically fueled dreams of yours, Merkin, are any of the people NOT drunk?


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't think the JOOOZZZ were gods chosen people, I wouldn't criticize you as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer not that sharpest marshmallow in the bag, Playtex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, but marshmallows are not supposed to be sharp, you ignorant fruit loop.  But, you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer and certainly nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity, and you seem to have both in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity....
> 
> In those chemically fueled dreams are any of the people NOT drunk?
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell us, since you seem to always be either drunk or high?  Or maybe you're just ignorant?


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.
> 
> You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.
> 
> Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.
> 
> Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.
> 
> But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.
> 
> But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.
> 
> At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.
Click to expand...


And you're a sorry ass fruit cake, a threat to our country, an imbecile who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground and a Palin drooler to boot.


----------



## HenryBHough

They're *your* dreams and you, like most liberals, demand others share with you whilst not sharing with them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't think Palin was Presidential material you wouldn't be in here defending her for stupid shit she does.  And, you're so stupid, you make bricks look smart, you fruit loop dingus.  Take your head out of your butt and start using common sense.  Your party is destroying the country and you are helping them by continuing to believe them and defend them.  They don't give a crap about you, unless you happen to be a CEO with millions of dollars, which I doubt, or you wouldn't be in here spewing your stupid shit, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only drunks reported, that I've read, were the trailer trash Palins.
> 
> Guess we should be glad Track wasn't still selling meth ...
> If I didn't think the JOOOZZZ were gods chosen people, I wouldn't criticize you as a demagogue, Herr Goebbels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit posting while drunk.....you make no sense....oops, that has nothing to do with it, you never make sense...must be due to the marbles occupying that small space between your big ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer not that sharpest marshmallow in the bag, Playtex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, but marshmallows are not supposed to be sharp, you ignorant fruit loop.  But, you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer and certainly nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity, and you seem to have both in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity....
> 
> In those chemically fueled dreams are any of the people NOT drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us, since you seem to always be either drunk or high?  Or maybe you're just ignorant?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> They're *your* dreams and you, like most liberals, demand others share with you whilst not sharing with them.




Keep on smoking whatever you're smoking.....makes you post shit and it's providing comic relief.


----------



## Mertex

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah looks like she might be fun to take a shower with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's getting kinda long in the tooth.
> 
> But heck..I did like this movie..
> 
> 
> Jeepers Crumpets!
Click to expand...



Is that HenryHoof and Uninformed in the movie?  Sure could be..........


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> They're *your* dreams and you, like most liberals, demand others share with you whilst not sharing with them.



HenryHoof, did you drop your bong?  You forgot to type anything in your previous post.....bwahahaha


----------



## HenryBHough

Sometimes it's necessary to add a little more information to posts for the benefit of those whose substance abuse has reduced (we might hope it's but temporary) reading comprehension.  I am always happy to oblige as I found necessary a little further up the page.

Unless Merkin has gotten its snout into an exceedingly batch (or is that "exceedingly bad batch into snout"?) then the effects should wear off before morning.

Meanwhile, I have seen nothing to enhance the credibilty of one, what is the preferred term, "panty-sniffing" blogger but believe that distance of separation is such that she and it are not sharing the same cellophane envelope.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Sometimes it's necessary to add a little more information to posts for the benefit of those whose substance abuse has reduced (we might hope it's but temporary) reading comprehension.  I am always happy to oblige as I found necessary a little further up the page.
> 
> Unless Merkin has gotten its snout into an exceedingly batch (or is that "exceedingly bad batch into snout"?) then the effects should wear off before morning.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have seen nothing to enhance the credibilty of one, what is the preferred term, "panty-sniffing" blogger but believe that distance of separation is such that she and it are not sharing the same cellophane envelope.



Oh, Hoofie, you seem to know a whole lot about drugs and abuse......perhaps you'd like to share when you got busted and why you're doing it again?  That little pea-sized brain of yours can't stand too much abuse before it totally dries up and disintegrates into a million little pieces....well, maybe there's not enough there to make a million pieces, but maybe three little teeny-weeny pieces?  You're having a hard enough time staying on topic...maybe you need to lay that bong down, right now........before you


----------



## HenryBHough

It seems your meltdown, Merkin, is beyond any amateur assistance.  Were you anywhere within reasonable car or even snowmobile range it might be possible that the younger Mr. Palin, who has military training in assisting with those so afflicted might help.  However that seems impractical so I must just hope you have neighbors who might, despite the probability of their having personally abused, might just lend a helping hand.  Or at least call for assistance from professionals.  Prudence dictates that I not respond to any further ravings as it simply feeds the  obsession.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> It seems your meltdown, Merkin, is beyond any amateur assistance.  Were you anywhere within reasonable car or even snowmobile range it might be possible that the younger Mr. Palin, who has military training in assisting with those so afflicted might help.  However that seems impractical so I must just hope you have neighbors who might, despite the probability of their having personally abused, might just lend a helping hand.  Or at least call for assistance from professionals.  Prudence dictates that I not respond to any further ravings as it simply feeds the  obsession.




I think your medication is getting the best of you.  You can't be mixing your medicine and abusing drugs...it will mess you up even more than you already are.  Call 911 and then just say "help" because anything else  and they will think you are just an old drunk out on a toot.  Your Viagra won't work either, if you are using drugs....will just cause you to shrivel up even more.  Good luck, hoofie....I hope you get some help with your Hoof in mouth disease, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems your meltdown, Merkin, is beyond any amateur assistance.  Were you anywhere within reasonable car or even snowmobile range it might be possible that the younger Mr. Palin, who has military training in assisting with those so afflicted might help.  However that seems impractical so I must just hope you have neighbors who might, despite the probability of their having personally abused, might just lend a helping hand.  Or at least call for assistance from professionals.  Prudence dictates that I not respond to any further ravings as it simply feeds the  obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your medication is getting the best of you.  You can't be mixing your medicine and abusing drugs...it will mess you up even more than you already are.  Call 911 and then just say "help" because anything else  and they will think you are just an old drunk out on a toot.  Your Viagra won't work either, if you are using drugs....will just cause you to shrivel up even more.  Good luck, hoofie....I hope you get some help with your Hoof in mouth disease, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.
> 
> You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.
> 
> Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.
> 
> Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.
> 
> But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.
> 
> But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.
> 
> At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a sorry ass fruit cake, a threat to our country, an imbecile who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground and a Palin drooler to boot.
Click to expand...


What the fuck is it with Palin and the right wing?

Caribou Barbie does and says some really  stupid shit and they swoop in like rats to cheese to defend her.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sallow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.
> 
> You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.
> 
> Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.
> 
> Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.
> 
> But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.
> 
> But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.
> 
> At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a sorry ass fruit cake, a threat to our country, an imbecile who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground and a Palin drooler to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck is it with Palin and the right wing?
> 
> Caribou Barbie does and says some really  stupid shit and they swoop in like rats to cheese to defend her.
Click to expand...



Yes, it's quite a phenomenon.


----------



## Faun

Sallow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, it's as much my country as much as yours. The only thing fucked up here is your _ disassembled _ brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck, this nation was built on the  principles of liberty, that the populace at large could be trusted with the stewardship of government. This involves integrity by those so empowered.
> 
> You openly and shamelessly lie - not even for actual advantage in this case, merely to slander and libel an enemy of the party. So important is party to you that you will jettison any hint of integrity or rationality to punish those who have dared to take public positions contrary to the party.
> 
> Now I'm going to go back to what I said in my very first post in this thread, I don't know what happened at this party - but neither do you. 100% of what is reported in the leftist press is based on a single blogger, who is on the DNC payroll - panty sniffer Amanda Coyne.
> 
> What you and the other Khmer Rouge democrats are doing here isn't a "rush to judgement," it's a lynching.
> 
> Look, Puddly and Playtex don't give a flying fuck about the facts - Palin is an enemy - they attack - period.
> 
> But you like to pretend that you're rational, you like to put up a front that you read the evidence and make a determination. Now I don't believe this, I think you're no different than Shallow or deanie-weenie; a mindless hack who says whatever the hate sites tell you to say.
> 
> But IF you want to put on this little charade of rationality - here is your chance to wait for some actual facts, rather than spewing the same rehashed gossip of DNC demagogue Coyne.
> 
> At this point, I'm done with all of you. Puddly disgusts me, he has no character. Playtex is a stooge and demeaning to women in her utter stupidity. And you've done nothing to redeem your filthy party by offering a voice of reason to your feral brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a sorry ass fruit cake, a threat to our country, an imbecile who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground and a Palin drooler to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck is it with Palin and the right wing?
> 
> Caribou Barbie does and says some really  stupid shit and they swoop in like rats to cheese to defend her.
Click to expand...

I have no idea, but it is fun to watch.


----------



## HenryBHough

Silence from Anchorage today about anything that may or may not have happened.

Meanwhile, in Washington, Eric Holder weeps that none of the involved was even of moderately appropriate complexion that he could be stumping up some civil rights violations to prosecute.

Good to see Merkin has settled in.  Let's wish her/him/it well in recovery.  I will do my part in assisting any mental health professionals who might have become involved by refraining from participating in its/her/his delusions.  At least for this one day.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?



Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.

What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
Click to expand...

I quoted the Anchorage police department saying what you claim was not said by them ...

_"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​ 
... no response?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted the Anchorage police department saying what you claim was not said by them ...
> 
> _"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​
> ... no response?
Click to expand...


Again - you have zero integrity - you are in fact a sociopath.

Some family members in no way confirms that Sarah was there, as you lied - nor does it "confirm" she was involved in a brawl - as you lied.

You're just a complete scumbag demagogue spewing fucking lies on behalf of your filthy party - No different than the Nazis and Khmer Rouge did before you.

My concern is there is a lot of filth like you in this nation. No form of sefl-government can survive complete scum like you - vermin with no sense of honor, integrity, or ethics.

I get it, you are so hollow inside that you live vicariously through your filthy party - a win for them is a win for you, even if it destroys the nation. You'll lie, cheat, and steal - you'd probably kill for them. Every other cesspool that has followed the path you are on engaged in atrocities - so it's just a matter of time - and power - for you to follow them.

You and your party represent the depths of depravity the human race is capable of.

Oh, and I don't care about Sarah Palin - I would not vote for her if she ran for President. I did not vote for John McCain.

What I do care about is the most powerful political party in the nation becoming an expression of evil - which you know you are - you cannot jettison every hint of decency and not be evil. You have the values of Pol Pot and Herman Goering, and you think it's fucking clever. You are the portend of the end of liberty and human dignity - you usher in a new dark age.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted the Anchorage police department saying what you claim was not said by them ...
> 
> _"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​
> ... no response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again - you have zero integrity - you are in fact a sociopath.
> 
> Some family members in no way confirms that Sarah was there, as you lied - nor does it "confirm" she was involved in a brawl - as you lied.
> 
> You're just a complete scumbag demagogue spewing fucking lies on behalf of your filthy party - No different than the Nazis and Khmer Rouge did before you.
> 
> My concern is there is a lot of filth like you in this nation. No form of sefl-government can survive complete scum like you - vermin with no sense of honor, integrity, or ethics.
> 
> I get it, you are so hollow inside that you live vicariously through your filthy party - a win for them is a win for you, even if it destroys the nation. You'll lie, cheat, and steal - you'd probably kill for them. Every other cesspool that has followed the path you are on engaged in atrocities - so it's just a matter of time - and power - for you to follow them.
> 
> You and your party represent the depths of depravity the human race is capable of.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about Sarah Palin - I would not vote for her if she ran for President. I did not vote for John McCain.
> 
> What I do care about is the most powerful political party in the nation becoming an expression of evil - which you know you are - you cannot jettison every hint of decency and not be evil. You have the values of Pol Pot and Herman Goering, and you think it's fucking clever. You are the portend of the end of liberty and human dignity - you usher in a new dark age.
Click to expand...

Seems the one without integrity is you. Here's what you said earlier ...



Uncensored2008 said:


> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.


Seems you're backpedaling now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Seems the one without integrity is you. Here's what you said earlier ...
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're backpedaling now.
Click to expand...


You know you're lying, I know you're lying - who are you trying to impress? 

I get it, you're a sociopath.


----------



## Camp

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted the Anchorage police department saying what you claim was not said by them ...
> 
> _"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​
> ... no response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again - you have zero integrity - you are in fact a sociopath.
> 
> Some family members in no way confirms that Sarah was there, as you lied - nor does it "confirm" she was involved in a brawl - as you lied.
> 
> You're just a complete scumbag demagogue spewing fucking lies on behalf of your filthy party - No different than the Nazis and Khmer Rouge did before you.
> 
> My concern is there is a lot of filth like you in this nation. No form of sefl-government can survive complete scum like you - vermin with no sense of honor, integrity, or ethics.
> 
> I get it, you are so hollow inside that you live vicariously through your filthy party - a win for them is a win for you, even if it destroys the nation. You'll lie, cheat, and steal - you'd probably kill for them. Every other cesspool that has followed the path you are on engaged in atrocities - so it's just a matter of time - and power - for you to follow them.
> 
> You and your party represent the depths of depravity the human race is capable of.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about Sarah Palin - I would not vote for her if she ran for President. I did not vote for John McCain.
> 
> What I do care about is the most powerful political party in the nation becoming an expression of evil - which you know you are - you cannot jettison every hint of decency and not be evil. You have the values of Pol Pot and Herman Goering, and you think it's fucking clever. You are the portend of the end of liberty and human dignity - you usher in a new dark age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems the one without integrity is you. Here's what you said earlier ...
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted verbatim what the dispatcher said - no confirmation of the Palin's presence, much less there involvement was made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you're backpedaling now.
Click to expand...

Don't worry about integrity. He is the perfect example of what a Sarah bonner bearer is.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted the Anchorage police department saying what you claim was not said by them ...
> 
> _"None of the involved parties wanted to press charges at the time of the incident and no arrests were made at the scene. *Alcohol was believed to have been a factor in the incident. Some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party.*"_​
> ... no response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again - you have zero integrity - you are in fact a sociopath.
> 
> Some family members in no way confirms that Sarah was there, as you lied - nor does it "confirm" she was involved in a brawl - as you lied.
> 
> You're just a complete scumbag demagogue spewing fucking lies on behalf of your filthy party - No different than the Nazis and Khmer Rouge did before you.
> 
> My concern is there is a lot of filth like you in this nation. No form of sefl-government can survive complete scum like you - vermin with no sense of honor, integrity, or ethics.
> 
> I get it, you are so hollow inside that you live vicariously through your filthy party - a win for them is a win for you, even if it destroys the nation. You'll lie, cheat, and steal - you'd probably kill for them. Every other cesspool that has followed the path you are on engaged in atrocities - so it's just a matter of time - and power - for you to follow them.
> 
> You and your party represent the depths of depravity the human race is capable of.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about Sarah Palin - I would not vote for her if she ran for President. I did not vote for John McCain.
> 
> What I do care about is the most powerful political party in the nation becoming an expression of evil - which you know you are - you cannot jettison every hint of decency and not be evil. You have the values of Pol Pot and Herman Goering, and you think it's fucking clever. You are the portend of the end of liberty and human dignity - you usher in a new dark age.
Click to expand...


TLDR.....I think we all have figured out you lie, deny and deflect.....no need to read any more of your gibberish.


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling me Herr Goebbels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a filthy demagogue spreading vicious lies to slander and libel enemies of your shameful party.
> 
> What a stupid question, Herr Goebbels.
Click to expand...


Okay Hitler......we know where you come from.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Silence from Anchorage today about anything that may or may not have happened.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Washington, Eric Holder weeps that none of the involved was even of moderately appropriate complexion that he could be stumping up some civil rights violations to prosecute.
> 
> Good to see Merkin has settled in.  Let's wish her/him/it well in recovery.  I will do my part in assisting any mental health professionals who might have become involved by refraining from participating in its/her/his delusions.  At least for this one day.



Jibber, jabber.....I wonder when the effects of the drugs mixed in with the Viagra will subside?  You're still talking like you just injected yourself again.........


----------



## HenryBHough

From The Anchorage Police Department today on the Palin family having driven off attackers:

(crickets chirping)


----------



## SmedlyButler

OODA_Loop said:


> Sarah looks like she might be fun to take a shower with.



I've heard this sentiment stated may times in many ways. I've never seen that Sarah. Sounds like a lot of guys from both sides of the aisle see something like this;








I think I must see a little deeper, to the real Sarah;










Besides, isn't the ability to engage in at least semi-literate conversation nice before and after all the grunts, groans and howling? With Sarah you won't get nice, as a matter of fact I sometimes wonder if Todd still has a pair left. I'm pretty sure the human race would be doomed if she and I were the only ones left on the planet to procreate.


----------



## Dot Com

rw'ers  over stuff like this:


----------



## B. Kidd

Wow! 72 pages over a Palin brawl. 
Must've been some brawl........(Haven't read one post in the thread).


----------



## Dot Com

Bible Spice should let Todd tell his side of the story. He got a bloody nose didn't he?


----------



## HenryBHough

We are most indebted to this thread for the demonstration of what programs like PhotoShop can do even in the hands of sub-teens!

Sorta makes the adults in the family burst with pride.  

Doesn't it?


----------



## EriktheRed

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a totally private, heart to heart talk with McCain about Sarah. You know, a talk in which he knows that he won't be quoted and can say what he really thinks about his choice for a running made, from a retrospective basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fool like an old fool.
> 
> He was seeing stars, just as his staff was. They wanted to win and it didn't matter to the that she could hardly manage to memorize her own home address.
Click to expand...



Well, she knew where Russia was, at least....


----------



## SmedlyButler

B. Kidd said:


> Wow! 72 pages over a Palin brawl.
> Must've been some brawl........(Haven't read one post in the thread).



For me at least it's not even about the brawl, it's about having a little fun at the paleo-conservatives expense. (or Palineo-conservatives, ha!)


----------



## HenryBHough

Funny thing is, Russia is still there.

America, meanwhile, has drifted far to the left.


----------



## EriktheRed

HenryBHough said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a dream (nightmare) about that?  Palin never resigned running for VP, she just wasn't the country's choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, on your planet, McCain had a different running mate?
Click to expand...


No, but Princess Dumbass of the Northwoods didn't resign her post to run for VP. 

But you knew that, I'm sure....


----------



## EriktheRed

Camp said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what IS John Kerry doing on your planet since he's not Secretary of State?
> 
> Is he caught up in some horrible Groundhog Day scenario, repeatedly throwing "his" medals over the fence and into Michelle's sharecrop garden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Secretaries of State traditionally on serve a four year tour. Very few keep the job for a double, or eight year period. A few have, but not many. Maybe you can name all the Secretaries that have stayed on for more than four years.
> BTW, Clinton gave notice long before the 2012 election that she was not interested in being reappointed as Secretary of Sate and would resign the position.
Click to expand...



Methinks he knows all this and is just trolling...can you blame him?


----------



## EriktheRed

Dana7360 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary left to become Secretary of State.....not to run around the country in an RV pretending to be Tea Party's next candidate.  That you have to resort to lying to defend what is so obvious to most is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then she *quit*, leaving Obama in his moment of need.  Oh, wait, that could count as having quit in the best interests of the nation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She resigned after the end of Obama's first term.
> 
> That's when political appointees usually resign.
> 
> I guess john ashcroft left the bush boy in his time of need too.
> 
> I guess colin powell left the bush boy in his time of need too.
Click to expand...



Again, he knows all this. He's just being a dickhead because we're all having such a good time having a laugh at Bible Spice's expense.


----------



## HenryBHough

Governor Palin was not at all incorrect in reminding America that she could see Russia from her home state. 

What frequently is overlooked is that Russia can easily see America.  In fact, see it very easily and up close:

Alaska-based fighter jets scramble to meet Russian bombers and escorts Alaska Dispatch

_"'This is nothing new. The Russian aircraft did not violate sovereign airspace in either incident,' said NORAD public affairs officer, Lt. Col. Michael Jazdyk."

"The Wednesday contact is at least the second in as many months near Alaska. Over a 10-day period in late July and early August, Alaska-based fighter jets intercepted Russian jets inside the AADIZ  16 times."

"Jazdyk said over the last five years, Alaska-based NORAD jets have intercepted more than 50 Russian bomber aircraft as they neared Alaska airspace."_

Prior to the inception of Regime Obama this sort of thing was very rare.  But they know that America's *failure* to elect a team that included a strong woman, Ms. Palin, meant the door was open and they were free to probe without a great deal of fear. 

Are F22s even allowed to carry live ammunition under The Great Apologist?  I'm thinking we may find out, all too soon, that they're not.  For now they're just probing.  For now.


----------



## Dot Com

only page #48? Come on people!!! Get to posting!!!


----------



## guno




----------



## HenryBHough

Missed one:

*"Stands up to bullies assaulting daughter."*

Failure to apologize brands "_NOT_ Presidential".


----------



## Dot Com

...bump


----------



## EverCurious

If one is going to talk about seeing Russia from Alaska:






Point C is the city of Diomede, Alaska
Point B is the RUSSIAN island of Big Diomede
(Diomede Islands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia)

Point A is the city of Wales, Alaska
Point D is a RUSSIAN city called Uelen

Point E is the city of Gambell, Alaska - 35 miles from the Russian coast
Point F is the RUSSIAN city of Provideniya (They also have the closest Russian airport to the US)


----------



## JimH52

CrusaderFrank said:


> Palin terrifies them, makes their sac shrivel up, for the Lib men too



Palin who?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...




Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...


ROFL  The more I discover about the Palin family, the more I love 'em!


----------



## Dot Com

one mo page to go to get to  pg #50


----------



## Uncensored2008

EverCurious said:


> If one is going to talk about seeing Russia from Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point C is the city of Diomede, Alaska
> Point B is the RUSSIAN island of Big Diomede
> (Diomede Islands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Point A is the city of Wales, Alaska
> Point D is a RUSSIAN city called Uelen
> 
> Point E is the city of Gambell, Alaska - 35 miles from the Russian coast
> Point F is the RUSSIAN city of Provideniya (They also have the closest Russian airport to the US)



It was Tina Fey mocking Palin who claimed she could see Russia from her house. Sarah Palin never made such a claim.

The leftists are lying, as always.


----------



## Dot Com

link?


----------



## EverCurious

Uncensored2008 said:


> It was Tina Fey mocking Palin who claimed she could see Russia from her house. Sarah Palin never made such a claim.
> 
> The leftists are lying, as always.



Yeah I know, but the reality is that even if she HAD said it, it would be true


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one is going to talk about seeing Russia from Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point C is the city of Diomede, Alaska
> Point B is the RUSSIAN island of Big Diomede
> (Diomede Islands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Point A is the city of Wales, Alaska
> Point D is a RUSSIAN city called Uelen
> 
> Point E is the city of Gambell, Alaska - 35 miles from the Russian coast
> Point F is the RUSSIAN city of Provideniya (They also have the closest Russian airport to the US)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Tina Fey mocking Palin who claimed she could see Russia from her house. Sarah Palin never made such a claim.
> 
> The leftists are lying, as always.
Click to expand...

The liar is you -- No one here said anything about seeing Russia from her house.


----------



## Dot Com

***update***

Sarah Palin Defends Family Daughter Bristol After Alleged Brawl in Alaska I m a Proud Mama Story Wonderwall


----------



## HenryBHough

My goodness, the Marxist fear of strong women is growing stronger by the hour.

Seems odd, though  - an _alleged_ female, or at least an individual blogging under a feminine name - leading the charge.  Self-deprecation run amok?


----------



## Dot Com

I don't make the news, I just report it


----------



## HenryBHough

Bullshit by any other name is still bullshit.


----------



## Dot Com

there was no brawl? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## HenryBHough

Your reading comprehension issue is not our problem.


----------



## Dot Com

"our" Who is that?


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol.

Henry is legion. He just wanted to let you know it in this way.


----------



## Dot Com

what page is this on because I'm using the default posts per page settings


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> what page is this on because I'm using the default posts per page settings




The winnies that can't speak for themselves, have to come in packs.....to defend their alpha wolf......


----------



## Dot Com

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> what page is this on because I'm using the default posts per page settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winnies that can't speak for themselves, have to come in packs.....to defend their alpha wolf......
Click to expand...

I know right?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, for at least a week, I thought that this was the Palin family fault, for starting a fight. Now, thanks to Sarah, I know that it is actually the fault of the liberal media, which caused their family a lot of stress, which resulted in Bristol acting like the local grade school bully.


----------



## HenryBHough

My goodness!

Obama's apologetic groveling, cleverly disguised as a "speech" was so abysmal that this thread about a strong woman defending and being defended by her loving family had to be bumped.

Too bad; so sad.


----------



## Dot Com

Wonder if Todd's nose has healed yet given all the time the clan has kept the incident under wraps?


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> Wonder if Todd's nose has healed yet given all the time the clan has kept the incident under wraps?



So very, very sad.

I mean to see Dotty Dottie's obsession degenerating toward stalking.


----------



## Dot Com

If I were Todd, I'd go public and get this tawdry affair behind me.


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> If I were Todd, I'd go public and get this tawdry affair behind me.



I seriously doubt your little obsession has degenerated into an actual affair.  Unless, of course, you have acquired an inflatable "Todd".


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> Wonder if Todd's nose has healed yet given all the time the clan has kept the incident under wraps?




Now Sarah's claiming that "faith" was what caused Bristol to sucker punch that guy, in defense of her family...........oy!  Maybe Faux News can come up with a reality show and they can incorporate some of her moves......they're probably working on it already......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Todd's nose has healed yet given all the time the clan has kept the incident under wraps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sarah's claiming that "faith" was what caused Bristol to sucker punch that guy, in defense of her family...........oy!  Maybe Faux News can come up with a reality show and they can incorporate some of her moves......they're probably working on it already......
Click to expand...


So, uh, god made her attack people?

Was it also god's fault that her brother wanted to do married women on the lawn?

These people are frikken nutz. They refuse to just take responsibility for their own trailer trash actions.


----------



## HenryBHough

Who knew the left's favourite Chinese retail website might have had a sale on inflatable Todd Palin dolls?  I mean other than the two (above) obsessed!


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> Wonder if Todd's nose has healed yet given all the time the clan has kept the incident under wraps?




It's been really quite with those white trash crackers


----------



## HenryBHough

Quite racist as usual, Gummo.

Gee, maybe we need a law against racism - perhaps re-education though I rather one's upbringing might be difficult, if not impossible, to overcome.  Alas, it takes a village.  A racist, hate-filled village.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> Quite racist as usual, Gummo.
> 
> Gee, maybe we need a law against racism - perhaps re-education though I rather one's upbringing might be difficult, if not impossible, to overcome.  Alas, it takes a village.  A racist, hate-filled village.


----------



## HenryBHough

Wow, a post from Gummo without racism!  Could there be......._hope_???


----------



## Dot Com

Made it to page #50


----------



## HenryBHough

51!

Imagine, if we can get to 57 it'll equal the number of states in Obamerica!


----------



## Mertex

On my computer we're already up to page 74....who would've thought Palin was still that interesting....bwahahaha.


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.



How has "the stupidest human being alive" accomplished immeasurably more than you ever will in your entire, insignificant life? What does that make you?


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has "the stupidest human being alive" accomplished immeasurably more than you ever will in your entire, insignificant life? What does that make you?
Click to expand...



Dripping poo san did you ever figure  out if  you are Irish or Japanese??


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has "the stupidest human being alive" accomplished immeasurably more than you ever will in your entire, insignificant life? What does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dripping poo san did you ever figure  out if  you are Irish or Japanese??
Click to expand...




_Everyone_ figured out you are a craven little racist loser.


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has "the stupidest human being alive" accomplished immeasurably more than you ever will in your entire, insignificant life? What does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dripping poo san did you ever figure  out if  you are Irish or Japanese??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Everyone_ figured out you are a craven little racist loser.
Click to expand...



Have another drink dripping poo, or two or three


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's "success" is mostly due to her being regarded as the stupidest human being alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has "the stupidest human being alive" accomplished immeasurably more than you ever will in your entire, insignificant life? What does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dripping poo san did you ever figure  out if  you are Irish or Japanese??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Everyone_ figured out you are a craven little racist loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have another drink dripping poo, or two or three
Click to expand...


Hey, look at that, you're still a racist loser, Batshit Boy.


----------



## kiwiman127

I think Sarah Palin is the Justin Bieber of politics.  I don't hear that much about Bieber's music, just his antics and we hear more about Palin's antics than anything else.


----------



## Dana7360

Statistikhengst said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> She's on FOX all the time. She's also got her own network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She's made it her fucking mission in life to be news worthy.
> 
> She pimped her pregnant daughter on a national stage in 2008 so she could insure she'd still have market value years later.
> 
> She ain't dumb, she's just careless and immature with very little education besides a journalism degree from an obscure college in Idaho.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, has anyone ever seen HER transcripts??
> 
> I mean, since the Right is STILL frothing over the President's transcripts, cuz they want to find something dark and evil in them, what about hers??? Hmmmmm.....
Click to expand...





I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.

Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly. 

Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> On my computer we're already up to page 74....who would've thought Palin was still that interesting....bwahahaha.



Especially since she's really never accomplished anything. 

Its just that she's so damn much fun to make fun of. If she didn't have such an ugly nature, so full of bitter anger, I think most people would just look away out of embarrassment.


----------



## HenryBHough

Funny how liberals mistake assertiveness for anger - but _only_ in women.  Never in their male - even their most effeminate "male" Messiahs!


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## HenryBHough

Love the dino image!

Almost as much as I feel certain you'll love this one:





Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dana7360 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe this thread has *26 pages of responses*! Who gives a shit about her and family.
> Not news worthy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> She's on FOX all the time. She's also got her own network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She's made it her fucking mission in life to be news worthy.
> 
> She pimped her pregnant daughter on a national stage in 2008 so she could insure she'd still have market value years later.
> 
> She ain't dumb, she's just careless and immature with very little education besides a journalism degree from an obscure college in Idaho.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, has anyone ever seen HER transcripts??
> 
> I mean, since the Right is STILL frothing over the President's transcripts, cuz they want to find something dark and evil in them, what about hers??? Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
Click to expand...


The shit doesn't fall far from the shit either -

Look how long it took Bristol to get through beauty school.

And, just now, on TV news, $arah got the address of the the White House wrong. If she had been elected, how much harm could she do if she couldn't even find the job site?

Interestingly, its a bar that's located at the address she gave - 1401 Penn Ave.


----------



## HenryBHough

Bristol might have found it easier to bear the financial burden of vocational education had she been willing to, as did Your Messiah, seek aid as a foreign student.  But she didn't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Also on the news just now, the RW nutters are repeating that lie about prayer rugs and the Quran being found on the Texasss side of the Mexican border. 

But, some idiots actually believe that one.


----------



## HenryBHough

Why do you hate Texas?  Is it because it's not a Democrat People's Republic?

Or just envy.....


----------



## BullKurtz

Dana7360 said:


> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years



Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.


----------



## kiwiman127

HenryBHough said:


> Funny how liberals mistake assertiveness for anger - but _only_ in women.  Never in their male - even their most effeminate "male" Messiahs!



I don't know about that Henry.  The GOP has had Palin and Bachmann, where as the Dems had Anthony Weiner who provided more than his share of laughs.  
The bottom line is that the GOP's headliners for laughs have been a couple of women who supplied the ammunition.  But Weiner provided many laughs and threads on USMB.
This all goes to show, sometimes there female clowns and sometimes there are males clowns, it's an equal opportunity and the glass ceiling has been broken.
Between you and me, I thought all the noise about Weiner was sexism against us men.  I was mad as hell and I decided I wasn't going to put up with it anymore!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Why do you hate Texas?  Is it because it's not a Democrat People's Republic?
> 
> Or just envy.....



Hey stupid, its one of your heros who knowingly lied that this was a prayer rug.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.
Click to expand...


You edited this and it still makes no sense. Lemmesee ... 

_Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way. Through like she did either._

No, I don't think that's it. 

How about ...

_Of course, you don't know.  Anybody who paid their own way through like she did either._

Nope, that doesn't make sense either. 

Oh well, $illy $arah didn't pay her own way so it doesn't matter.


----------



## BullKurtz

Luddly Neddite said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You edited this and it still makes no sense. Lemmesee ...
> 
> _Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way. Through like she did either._
> 
> No, I don't think that's it.
> 
> How about ...
> 
> _Of course, you don't know.  Anybody who paid their own way through like she did either._
> 
> Nope, that doesn't make sense either.
> 
> Oh well, $illy $arah didn't pay her own way so it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


What's the matter with you, Diddly....toxic shock syndrome?  

BTW, I changed my smiley if you call that "editing"....and you would.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You edited this and it still makes no sense. Lemmesee ...
> 
> _Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way. Through like she did either._
> 
> No, I don't think that's it.
> 
> How about ...
> 
> _Of course, you don't know.  Anybody who paid their own way through like she did either._
> 
> Nope, that doesn't make sense either.
> 
> Oh well, $illy $arah didn't pay her own way so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter with you, Diddly....toxic shock syndrome?
> 
> BTW, I changed my smiley if you call that "editing"....and you would.
Click to expand...


As I type this, your original post says you 'last edited it 19 minutes ago'.

It makes no sense. 

Use an occasional comma or period to go along with cap letters. Its something you should have learned in the 3rd grade  but you probably not remember that any more than you remember what you SAY you learned in the military - like, when civilians are required to salute military, which is never.


----------



## BullKurtz

Luddly Neddite said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You edited this and it still makes no sense. Lemmesee ...
> 
> _Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way. Through like she did either._
> 
> No, I don't think that's it.
> 
> How about ...
> 
> _Of course, you don't know.  Anybody who paid their own way through like she did either._
> 
> Nope, that doesn't make sense either.
> 
> Oh well, $illy $arah didn't pay her own way so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter with you, Diddly....toxic shock syndrome?
> 
> BTW, I changed my smiley if you call that "editing"....and you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I type this, your original post says you 'last edited it 19 minutes ago'.
> 
> It makes no sense.
> 
> Use an occasional comma or period to go along with cap letters. Its something you should have learned in the 3rd grade  but you probably not remember that any more than you remember what you SAY you learned in the military - like, when civilians are required to salute military, which is never.
Click to expand...


You're LYING again, Diddly....I never said the CIC was required to return a salute....it's been a matter of protocol for a number of years and is NEVER done with something in the right hand.....and anytime you'd like to challenge my CIB, c'mon down to Arizona and we can have a little chat about your manners.


----------



## kiwiman127

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Oh, oh,,,,,,a tough guy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about her grades. I do know that it took 5 different colleges to get a 4 year degree in 6 years.
> 
> Anyone who takes 6 years to get a 4 year degree can't be that scholarly.
> 
> Palin Attended 5 Colleges In 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way through like she did either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You edited this and it still makes no sense. Lemmesee ...
> 
> _Of course you don't know anybody who paid their own way. Through like she did either._
> 
> No, I don't think that's it.
> 
> How about ...
> 
> _Of course, you don't know.  Anybody who paid their own way through like she did either._
> 
> Nope, that doesn't make sense either.
> 
> Oh well, $illy $arah didn't pay her own way so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter with you, Diddly....toxic shock syndrome?
> 
> BTW, I changed my smiley if you call that "editing"....and you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I type this, your original post says you 'last edited it 19 minutes ago'.
> 
> It makes no sense.
> 
> Use an occasional comma or period to go along with cap letters. Its something you should have learned in the 3rd grade  but you probably not remember that any more than you remember what you SAY you learned in the military - like, when civilians are required to salute military, which is never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're LYING again, Diddly....I never said the CIC was required to return a salute....it's been a matter of protocol for a number of years and is NEVER done with something in the right hand.....and anytime you'd like to challenge my CIB, c'mon down to Arizona and we can have a little chat about your manners.
Click to expand...


Whoa there, little fella. I didn't mean you had to use up all the periods at once. Usually, each sentence gets just one period. See it? Its right there at the end>. 

Try that and see how it goes.


----------



## Dot Com

Views: 9,693

Prolly get to 10K by tomorrow  (Glen Rice smiley  )


----------



## Mertex

Well, it's obvious that Sarah Palin will never have the White House as her home....the most famous address in the country, and Sarah doesn't even know it...........


At the Value Voters Summit today in Washington, D.C, former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, who was the Republican nominee for vice president in 2008, mistakenly referred to the White House as being located at “1400 Pennsylvania Avenue.”
Sarah Palin 8217 s Confused About Where The White House Is - ABC News


----------



## Dot Com

HenryBHough said:


> Love the dino image!
> 
> Almost as much as I feel certain you'll love this one:
> 
> View attachment 32336
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


figured you'd go that route


----------



## Mertex

Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.  Her college years seem to be a bit sporadic and sketchy.....not enough to get her a degree and funny, she used to say she majored in "journalism" - and now it's "communications"...tsk, tsk, I think Ms Palin may be stretching reality a bit....maybe a lot!

For years, Sarah claimed she majored in journalism and minored in political science. She told the University of Idaho alumni magazine (Winter 2008) that she decided to pursue a journalism degree because it “combined her curiosity with her love of writing.” In Going Rogue, she tells us that she wanted to be a journalist as a child, and when she went off to college, “I planned on a political science minor because I loved studying U.S. history and government and knew poli sci would mesh well with a journalism major.”

Her Wikipedia page, which is maintained by Palin’s people, likewise now says she received a “bachelor’s degree in communications with an emphasis in journalism.” The claim of a minor in poli sci has now been dropped.

Interestingly, John Killer from the Oregonian also wrote that Sarah “spent her final semester working as an intern for the NBC affiliate KTUU in Anchorage.” Why is this so interesting? Because Sarah began her brief stint at KTUU in November or December of 1987. She worked first as an unpaid intern, then eventually did sportscasts on “a fill-in basis, mostly on weekends, for six more months.”
November 1987 was six months after Sarah claims to have grabbed her diploma and hightailed it back to Alaska and Todd. Yet on 22 January 1988, the Anchorage Daily News reported, “Sarah Heath will make her debut as a sportscaster the end of this month on KTUU, filing in for John Hernandez. Heath is a longtime resident of Alaska and a Wasilla High graduate *who went to the University of Idaho."*
It is important to note that the ADN lists Sarah as a “graduate” of Wasilla High but only says she “went” to the U of I. This is polite newspeak for *“this person attended classes but did not actually receive a degree.” *KTUU’s press release on Sarah Heath evidently did not list her as a graduate of the University of Idaho.

Since her time at KTUU, Sarah has in all likelihood never applied for a job that would require her to submit her college transcripts. We know that McCain’s vetting of Palin did not extend to an investigation of her college career, because according to Tania Thompson, spokeswoman for the University of Idaho, no one in the McCain campaign contacted the university.

palingates Sarah Palin s Crazy College Daze - A chronology of her College University years


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dino image!
> 
> Almost as much as I feel certain you'll love this one:
> 
> View attachment 32336
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> figured you'd go that route
Click to expand...


Oh, but they are not in the least bit racist.....bwahahaha!


----------



## HenryBHough

The Marxist factor ridicules Governor Palin as one who could not possibly be elected president.

Yet they obviously fear the eventuality.  Obviously because they devote to much time and effort to attacking her and her family while ignoring the vacuum being left by the looming departure of their Chicago Thug.  Democrats don't have a candidate for 2016.  Their shining star is a weak woman who couldn't control her own household and is prone to memory lapses.  But maybe that latter part is what makes her so attractive.....

As to racism, this thread has demonstrated that racism is perfectly acceptable and, indeed, respected.


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> The Marxist factor ridicules Governor Palin as one who could not possibly be elected president.
> 
> Yet they obviously fear the eventuality.  Obviously because they devote to much time and effort to attacking her and her family while ignoring the vacuum being left by the looming departure of their Chicago Thug.  Democrats don't have a candidate for 2016.  Their shining star is a weak woman who couldn't control her own household and is prone to memory lapses.  But maybe that latter part is what makes her so attractive.....
> 
> As to racism, this thread has demonstrated that racism is perfectly acceptable and, indeed, respected.


I dunno about that ... I saw a poll which showed Hillary beating Palin by a huge margin of victory .... 62% to 35%. While the election is still far off, I don't see anything between now and then affecting it much.


----------



## HenryBHough

Problem with the Hillary premise is that she's female.  You Democrats will lead her on right up to the convention then dump her in favour of your minority-du-jour.  Playing on her weakness resulting from that nasty bump on the noggin.  But Democrats crapping on the differently-abled is SOP, so WTH.


----------



## guno

Mertex said:


> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.  Her college years seem to be a bit sporadic and sketchy.....not enough to get her a degree and funny, she used to say she majored in "journalism" - and now it's "communications"...tsk, tsk, I think Ms Palin may be stretching reality a bit....maybe a lot!
> 
> For years, Sarah claimed she majored in journalism and minored in political science. She told the University of Idaho alumni magazine (Winter 2008) that she decided to pursue a journalism degree because it “combined her curiosity with her love of writing.” In Going Rogue, she tells us that she wanted to be a journalist as a child, and when she went off to college, “I planned on a political science minor because I loved studying U.S. history and government and knew poli sci would mesh well with a journalism major.”
> 
> Her Wikipedia page, which is maintained by Palin’s people, likewise now says she received a “bachelor’s degree in communications with an emphasis in journalism.” The claim of a minor in poli sci has now been dropped.
> 
> Interestingly, John Killer from the Oregonian also wrote that Sarah “spent her final semester working as an intern for the NBC affiliate KTUU in Anchorage.” Why is this so interesting? Because Sarah began her brief stint at KTUU in November or December of 1987. She worked first as an unpaid intern, then eventually did sportscasts on “a fill-in basis, mostly on weekends, for six more months.”
> November 1987 was six months after Sarah claims to have grabbed her diploma and hightailed it back to Alaska and Todd. Yet on 22 January 1988, the Anchorage Daily News reported, “Sarah Heath will make her debut as a sportscaster the end of this month on KTUU, filing in for John Hernandez. Heath is a longtime resident of Alaska and a Wasilla High graduate *who went to the University of Idaho."*
> It is important to note that the ADN lists Sarah as a “graduate” of Wasilla High but only says she “went” to the U of I. This is polite newspeak for *“this person attended classes but did not actually receive a degree.” *KTUU’s press release on Sarah Heath evidently did not list her as a graduate of the University of Idaho.
> 
> Since her time at KTUU, Sarah has in all likelihood never applied for a job that would require her to submit her college transcripts. We know that McCain’s vetting of Palin did not extend to an investigation of her college career, because according to Tania Thompson, spokeswoman for the University of Idaho, no one in the McCain campaign contacted the university.
> 
> palingates Sarah Palin s Crazy College Daze - A chronology of her College University years




Here is proof


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.  Her college years seem to be a bit sporadic and sketchy.....not enough to get her a degree and funny, she used to say she majored in "journalism" - and now it's "communications"...tsk, tsk, I think Ms Palin may be stretching reality a bit....maybe a lot!
> 
> For years, Sarah claimed she majored in journalism and minored in political science. She told the University of Idaho alumni magazine (Winter 2008) that she decided to pursue a journalism degree because it “combined her curiosity with her love of writing.” In Going Rogue, she tells us that she wanted to be a journalist as a child, and when she went off to college, “I planned on a political science minor because I loved studying U.S. history and government and knew poli sci would mesh well with a journalism major.”
> 
> Her Wikipedia page, which is maintained by Palin’s people, likewise now says she received a “bachelor’s degree in communications with an emphasis in journalism.” The claim of a minor in poli sci has now been dropped.
> 
> Interestingly, John Killer from the Oregonian also wrote that Sarah “spent her final semester working as an intern for the NBC affiliate KTUU in Anchorage.” Why is this so interesting? Because Sarah began her brief stint at KTUU in November or December of 1987. She worked first as an unpaid intern, then eventually did sportscasts on “a fill-in basis, mostly on weekends, for six more months.”
> November 1987 was six months after Sarah claims to have grabbed her diploma and hightailed it back to Alaska and Todd. Yet on 22 January 1988, the Anchorage Daily News reported, “Sarah Heath will make her debut as a sportscaster the end of this month on KTUU, filing in for John Hernandez. Heath is a longtime resident of Alaska and a Wasilla High graduate *who went to the University of Idaho."*
> It is important to note that the ADN lists Sarah as a “graduate” of Wasilla High but only says she “went” to the U of I. This is polite newspeak for *“this person attended classes but did not actually receive a degree.” *KTUU’s press release on Sarah Heath evidently did not list her as a graduate of the University of Idaho.
> 
> Since her time at KTUU, Sarah has in all likelihood never applied for a job that would require her to submit her college transcripts. We know that McCain’s vetting of Palin did not extend to an investigation of her college career, because according to Tania Thompson, spokeswoman for the University of Idaho, no one in the McCain campaign contacted the university.
> 
> palingates Sarah Palin s Crazy College Daze - A chronology of her College University years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is proof
Click to expand...



She also did a couple of years here


----------



## Dot Com

Too bad she's not running for Guv of Massachuttsettes, she'd get @HenryBHough  's vote


----------



## guno

the palins are coming out with a new line of clothing


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> Problem with the Hillary premise is that she's female.  You Democrats will lead her on right up to the convention then dump her in favour of your minority-du-jour.  Playing on her weakness resulting from that nasty bump on the noggin.  But Democrats crapping on the differently-abled is SOP, so WTH.


Face it, the only thing Sarah "The Quitter" Palin's got going for her is that she's a MILF. While that may help her get extra tweets, it ain't gonna get her enough votes to move into 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue.


----------



## HenryBHough

The main entrance to the (former) White House is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.

The servant's entrance is at 1400.  She may have been saying a great deal more in a few words than The First Black Thug can manage in a dozen UN apology speeches.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> The main entrance to the (former) White House is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> The servant's entrance is at 1400.  She may have been saying a great deal more in a few words than The First Black Thug can manage in a dozen UN apology speeches.




I see you are a proud grad of: Cracker U


----------



## HenryBHough

Ah Gummo.....

Ummmmmm.....username ends in a vowel!  That means an Italian.  Ripe pickin's there!  

Meanwhile, it's clear that one can take the boy out of Chicago but you can't take Chicago out of the _boy_.  Chicago apparently is to Illinois as Wasilla is to Alaska.


----------



## Dot Com

HenryBHough said:


> The main entrance to the (former) White House is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> The servant's entrance is at 1400.  She may have been saying a great deal more in a few words than The First Black Thug can manage in a dozen UN apology speeches.


:yawn: Thats the best ad hom you got against the TWO-TERM, Democratic President? lol


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> Thats the best ad hom you got against the TWO-TERM, Democratic President? lol



You're stuck in 1950.  

It's now a DEMOCRAT President, hardly "Democratic".  True, a subtle distinction until you look beyond the streamlined spelling.  No, it wasn't done because Democrat piccaninnies low native IQ - nor to help with the memory deficiencies that keep them from sounding words out when they're too long.  It was simply to bring the name in line with the philosophy which no longer had anything democratic in the recipe.


----------



## Dot Com

Just because you people can't field any good candidates post-Nixon is not our problemo


----------



## HenryBHough

I think it was very nice of the people who make those protective undergarments to rush out a special model for you Democrat Party adherents who are pissing yourself in fear at the prospect of a Plain presidency.



 

Let's hear it for 'em!


----------



## Mertex

guno said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main entrance to the (former) White House is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> The servant's entrance is at 1400.  She may have been saying a great deal more in a few words than The First Black Thug can manage in a dozen UN apology speeches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are a proud grad of: Cracker U
Click to expand...



They seem to have an excuse for every one of her blunders.......You can see Russia from Alaska, (if you stand at the top of a very tall building in a remote island), Paul Revere did warn the British, in a roundabout way - the British had to have heard those bells and shots, and 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue is the servant's entrance which is close enough, you are almost there, when you are at 1400 Pennsylvania Ave.........maybe she hopes to be a servant at the White House one day....

Forbes is usually very kind to conservatives, but regarding Palin, even Forbes draws the line.

Sarah Palin - Paul Revere Warned...The British - Forbes


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main entrance to the (former) White House is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> The servant's entrance is at 1400.  She may have been saying a great deal more in a few words than The First Black Thug can manage in a dozen UN apology speeches.
> 
> 
> 
> :yawn: Thats the best ad hom you got against the TWO-TERM, Democratic President? lol
Click to expand...


They could wish for a nominee that would have half of the credentials that Obama has......


----------



## HenryBHough

Dotty Dottie's knowledge of geography seems acceptable if one considers liberal indoctrination to be "education".


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Well, it's obvious that Sarah Palin will never have the White House as her home....the most famous address in the country, and Sarah doesn't even know it...........
> 
> 
> At the Value Voters Summit today in Washington, D.C, former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, who was the Republican nominee for vice president in 2008, mistakenly referred to the White House as being located at “1400 Pennsylvania Avenue.”
> Sarah Palin 8217 s Confused About Where The White House Is - ABC News




Yes, that was quite a hoot.

Ring them bells, Sarah!!

It's G-d's will that your daughter slug men with her fists!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Faun said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Marxist factor ridicules Governor Palin as one who could not possibly be elected president.
> 
> Yet they obviously fear the eventuality.  Obviously because they devote to much time and effort to attacking her and her family while ignoring the vacuum being left by the looming departure of their Chicago Thug.  Democrats don't have a candidate for 2016.  Their shining star is a weak woman who couldn't control her own household and is prone to memory lapses.  But maybe that latter part is what makes her so attractive.....
> 
> As to racism, this thread has demonstrated that racism is perfectly acceptable and, indeed, respected.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that ... I saw a poll which showed Hillary beating Palin by a huge margin of victory .... 62% to 35%. While the election is still far off, I don't see anything between now and then affecting it much.
Click to expand...



In the latest Alaska poll, Hillary beats Palin by +6. In ALASKA!

http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/pdf/2014/PPP_Release_AK_923925.pdf


----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


> Also on the news just now, the RW nutters are repeating that lie about prayer rugs and the Quran being found on the Texasss side of the Mexican border.
> 
> But, some idiots actually believe that one.



Wasn't it actually a pair of adidas shoes?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.




How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?


----------



## Dot Com

@HenryBHough get lost up in Oak Grove? Seems like he'd be more at home in a redder state


----------



## Statistikhengst

Lol. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
Click to expand...



I wonder how you will feel when Palin is asked to produce transcripts?  Maybe like this?


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the news just now, the RW nutters are repeating that lie about prayer rugs and the Quran being found on the Texasss side of the Mexican border.
> 
> But, some idiots actually believe that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it actually a pair of adidas shoes?
Click to expand...


The supposed mat turns out to be an Adidas t-shirt.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the news just now, the RW nutters are repeating that lie about prayer rugs and the Quran being found on the Texasss side of the Mexican border.
> 
> But, some idiots actually believe that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it actually a pair of adidas shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The supposed mat turns out to be an Adidas t-shirt.
Click to expand...

Lol. .. so this means that rabid righties are as blind as bats. .. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you will feel when Palin is asked to produce transcripts?  Maybe like this?
Click to expand...






As I was saying...


You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you will feel when Palin is asked to produce transcripts?  Maybe like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
Click to expand...

So,  when any semblance of your logic falls apart,  the only thing you have left are personal attacks, eh?  Newsflash: Mertex is not the topic of the OP.  Pay attention.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Statistikhengst said:


> So,  when any semblance of your logic falls apart,  the only thing you have left are personal attacks, eh?




If that ever happens we'll find out I guess.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you will feel when Palin is asked to produce transcripts?  Maybe like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
Click to expand...


I'm not what the OP is about.....maybe you need to consider what that says about you?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I'm not what the OP is about.....




Then why are you revealing so much about yourself?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not what the OP is about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you revealing so much about yourself?
Click to expand...


I guess you didn't understand the OP......the OP is about Palin.....go back and read it, maybe after you take a remedial class in reading?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  when any semblance of your logic falls apart,  the only thing you have left are personal attacks, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that ever happens we'll find out I guess.
Click to expand...



How long will it take you to figure it out?  Never mind.....I don't have like forever..........


----------



## HenryBHough

52 pages of liberal fear and loathing.


----------



## guno

HenryBHough said:


> 52 pages of liberal fear and loathing.



More White trash cracker delusions henry?


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin probably doesn't even have a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How badly do you need to believe that little product of your imagination? You probably haven't stopped to consider what that says about _you_, have you?
Click to expand...



Have another drink dripping poo


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not what the OP is about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you revealing so much about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't understand the OP......the OP is about Palin.....
Click to expand...



Why exactly do you feel so badly about yourself? Did these feelings of inferiority develop recently, or have you always been troubled by your personal limitations?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  when any semblance of your logic falls apart,  the only thing you have left are personal attacks, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that ever happens we'll find out I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long will it take you to figure it out?  Never mind.....I don't have like forever..........
Click to expand...



Fer sur *hair toss* like totally!


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not what the OP is about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you revealing so much about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't understand the OP......the OP is about Palin.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly do you feel so badly about yourself? Did these feelings of inferiority develop recently, or have you always been troubled by your personal limitations?
Click to expand...



Are you obtuse?  I feel great about myself, but I feel that you are taking the digs at Palin personally.....that says you don't have much self esteem.  You are not responsible for Palin.....keep repeating that, maybe eventually it will sink in.  Good luck.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I feel great about myself....




The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.


----------



## Dot Com

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the news just now, the RW nutters are repeating that lie about prayer rugs and the Quran being found on the Texasss side of the Mexican border.
> 
> But, some idiots actually believe that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it actually a pair of adidas shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The supposed mat turns out to be an Adidas t-shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. .. so this means that rabid righties are as blind as bats. ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

that about sums it up


----------



## DigitalDrifter

My god over 1500 replies ! Let it fucking go people !


----------



## Dot Com

thanks for the thread bump pilgrim


----------



## Dot Com

3 more "views" and its over the 10,000 mark


----------



## guno

Dot Com said:


> 3 more "views" and its over the 10,000 mark





Real Family Values US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Dot Com

Is she still in Kansas trumpeting that Establ Repub? Wonder what her fee is for that?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel great about myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, you are too funny.  I guess that's why so many of you denigrate Obama.....because you can't possible accomplish the tiniest fraction of what he has accomplished, hell not even your leaders can....not even Palin, whom you seem to have a deep burn because she's such a bimbo and the only reason she has reached the levels she has is because of people like you, gullible and easy to satisfy, consider anyone great as long as they are against abortion and homosexuality.  You and others like you have promoted her way above her level of competency....she keeps showing her inabilities and you keep making excuses for her. 

And, I have no interest in being remembered in history as the bimbo who could have been a heartbeat away from the presidency due to a bunch of imbeciles that have no concept of what it takes to rule this great country of ours without running into the ground.  I'm sorry that you are grieving the fact that you too, won't be making much history, but I wouldn't worry if I was you.....nobody would care to read about you.


----------



## HenryBHough

No point in denigrating Your Kenyan President.

It's one thing he does quite well for Himself.


----------



## Mertex

Another ignorant Faux viewer, still following the Kenyan theory........bwahahahaha..... no one can top Sarah Failin for blunder upon blunder.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel great about myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, you are too funny.  I guess that's why so many of you denigrate Obama.....because you can't possible [sic] accomplish the tiniest fraction of what he has accomplished....
Click to expand...


No, that's not why. Most people opposed to obama take issue with his policies, practices, and attitude toward this country. Anyone basing their opposition to him on "he so stoooopid!" comments are as dimwitted as you.


----------



## Yarddog

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...





Thats not a news story


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> you seem to have a deep burn because she's such a bimbo a...
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history as the bimbo....





That's it, attack her for being a woman - attack her mindlessly and based solely on her gender. That is just so fucking reasonable and liberally open-minded of you... 


Seems I disagree with you on some political issues; I guess that means you are a giant slut who lays out on the public sidewalk everyday with your legs spread hoping some homeless person will trip and fall into your cavernous insides, right? Is that how your 'political philosophy' works, professor?

You're a disgrace.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...




How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.


----------



## Dot Com

Mertex said:


> Another ignorant Faux viewer, still following the Kenyan theory........bwahahahaha..... no one can top Sarah Failin for blunder upon blunder.


thats  HenryBHough for you.


----------



## HenryBHough

Dotty, your Depends have failed you.  Perhaps you, too, should have not stopped at XXL and gone straight to Moochelle size.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
Click to expand...



Well, now, that was pretty damned nasty and personal, but not at all surprising, coming from yet another totally batshit crazy Rightie.

Righties have truly jumped the shark - en masse.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel great about myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, you are too funny.  I guess that's why so many of you denigrate Obama.....because you can't possible [sic] accomplish the tiniest fraction of what he has accomplished....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not why. Most people opposed to obama take issue with his policies, practices, and attitude toward this country. Anyone basing their opposition to him on "he so stoooopid!" comments are as dimwitted as you.
Click to expand...


Yes it is.  Denial is your middle name.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
Click to expand...



And neither will you............who are you anyway?


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now, that was pretty damned nasty and personal, but not at all surprising, coming from yet another totally batshit crazy Rightie.
> 
> Righties have truly jumped the shark - en masse.
Click to expand...


Their butt hurt is showing.......


----------



## HenryBHough

Good to see an experienced player contribute such intimate knowledge of symptoms.  Care to elaborate on your sensations?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel great about myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, you are too funny.  I guess that's why so many of you denigrate Obama.....because you can't possible [sic] accomplish the tiniest fraction of what he has accomplished....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not why. Most people opposed to obama take issue with his policies, practices, and attitude toward this country. Anyone basing their opposition to him on "he so stoooopid!" comments are as dimwitted as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  Denial is your middle name.
Click to expand...


Maybe you could find and quote the post where I said obama is stooopid, or never really graduated from Harvard or anything to support your lie? No? You can't? Then maybe you should try a little STFU before you make yourself look like even more of a fool.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And neither will you............who are you anyway?
Click to expand...



I'm the guy NOT basing political differences of opinion on petty, imagined, personal slights. You are the one acting like a bitter, irrational fool unwittingly highlighting your own insignificance.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And neither will you............who are you anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy NOT basing political differences of opinion on petty, imagined, personal slights. You are the one acting like a bitter, irrational fool unwittingly highlighting your own insignificance.
Click to expand...


You're a worthless POS, showing gigantic butt hurt and acting like a Palin pimp.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And neither will you............who are you anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy NOT basing political differences of opinion on petty, imagined, personal slights. You are the one acting like a bitter, irrational fool unwittingly highlighting your own insignificance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a worthless POS, showing gigantic butt hurt and acting like a Palin pimp.
Click to expand...



Oh, does that mean I never graduated from college in your bitter little fantasy world?


----------



## HenryBHough

Somewhere in America the sun is over the yardarm.

Let's hope that's where Merkin sits.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel great about myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what she has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who is more successful than you could ever have dreamed of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for who you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, she will be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, but that doesn't mean that your existence wasn't without purpose. Stop setting yourself up for failure like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, you are too funny.  I guess that's why so many of you denigrate Obama.....because you can't possible [sic] accomplish the tiniest fraction of what he has accomplished....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not why. Most people opposed to obama take issue with his policies, practices, and attitude toward this country. Anyone basing their opposition to him on "he so stoooopid!" comments are as dimwitted as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  Denial is your middle name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could find and quote the post where I said obama is stooopid, or never really graduated from Harvard or anything to support your lie? No? You can't? Then maybe you should try a little STFU before you make yourself look like even more of a fool.
Click to expand...


I found one where you were demeaning FDR, a President who has been deemed the best President we've ever had.   You're an ignorant fool who thinks it's okay for you to fling poop at someone who has the credential to back up their superiority, but when we fling poop at a wannabe politician who has only gotten where she is because of stupid people like you that have promoted her there, you get your panties in a wad.

So why don't you post Sarah's diploma, or some proof that she even graduated from College, if you can, or STFU yourself, you idiot.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, I have no interest in being remembered in history ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient. You won't be. YOU won't even be remembered as a bad aftertaste before the body goes cold,  you resentful nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And neither will you............who are you anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy NOT basing political differences of opinion on petty, imagined, personal slights. You are the one acting like a bitter, irrational fool unwittingly highlighting your own insignificance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a worthless POS, showing gigantic butt hurt and acting like a Palin pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, does that mean I never graduated from college in your bitter little fantasy world?
Click to expand...


Idiot, the OP isn't about you.  Based on your posts I would think you probably never got out of jr high....but who cares, you're a nobody.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Based on your posts I would think you probably never got out of jr high.....




There we go!  There's that 'logic' for which you are so famous!


----------



## HenryBHough

Seeming just a tad frantic there Mertie!

Did someone substitute the 190 proof stuff for the usual?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....



FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I would think you probably never got out of jr high.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go!  There's that 'logic' for which you are so famous!
Click to expand...



Bingo....I must have hit a nerve.........  bigger than the "Palin is a bimbo" nerve.....keep trying, maybe one day you'll be able to promote to High School..........


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I would think you probably never got out of jr high.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go!  There's that 'logic' for which you are so famous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo....I must have hit a nerve.........  bigger than the "Palin is a bimbo" nerve.....keep trying, maybe one day you'll be able to promote to High School..........
Click to expand...



That's it, keep going. You are doing just fine.


----------



## HenryBHough

Best, Mertie, you read the label before filling the glass.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
Click to expand...


The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what FDR has shouldn't make you so bitter. Trying to denigrate someone who was/is more successful than you could ever dream of being won't change your personal shortcomings. Just accept yourself for the bimbo that you are instead of lashing out at your betters in impotent rage like this. Sure, FDR will always be a part of American history for centuries while you will be forgotten almost before the body gets cold, and your existence was without purpose.  You're a failure and demeaning someone as great as FDR isn't going to change that, ever.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what FDR has shouldn't make you so bitter.
Click to expand...


I'm not bitter about that. I have enumerated specifically why FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_ many times. The long and shameful list included nothing about his intelligence or educational achievements. 

Are you even capable of understanding any of this?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what FDR has shouldn't make you so bitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not bitter about that. I have enumerated specifically why FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_ many times. The long and shameful list included nothing about his intelligence or educational achievements.
> 
> Are you even capable of understanding any of this?
Click to expand...


I understand that you are very bitter.....your comments about someone as great as FDR indicate it.  Why don't you try bettering yourself instead of trying to bring someone as great as FDR down.....it makes you look even more bitter.


----------



## HenryBHough

True, none of us will ever set out to do what FDR did.

But then I doubt any of us ever had any aspiration to sell America out to Joe Stalin.  Anyway, don't get any bright ideas 'cause Joe's dead so ain't buying anything you might like to pimp out.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what FDR has shouldn't make you so bitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not bitter about that. I have enumerated specifically why FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_ many times. The long and shameful list included nothing about his intelligence or educational achievements.
> 
> Are you even capable of understanding any of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you are very bitter........
Click to expand...



Not bitter, disgusted. At this point you merely evoke feelings of pity. You really are remarkably stupid.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you will never accomplish the tiniest fraction of what FDR has shouldn't make you so bitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not bitter about that. I have enumerated specifically why FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_ many times. The long and shameful list included nothing about his intelligence or educational achievements.
> 
> Are you even capable of understanding any of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you are very bitter........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bitter, disgusted. At this point you merely evoke feelings of pity. You really are remarkably stupid.
Click to expand...


Don't project your own lack of intelligence on others, bitter idiot.


----------



## HenryBHough

Wow, is it possible Mertie was at the much acclaimed Palin family gathering...armed with that 190 proof meltdown fuel?  The blog sites aren't specific about who else was there so maybe protecting one of their own?


----------



## Mertex

Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.

Wiki:
Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.*
*
Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Don't project your own lack of intelligence on others...




OK, I won't. I will continue to respond to your own words, specifically.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Wow, is it possible Mertie was at the much acclaimed Palin family gathering...armed with that 190 proof meltdown fuel?  The blog sites aren't specific about who else was there so maybe protecting one of their own?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your own lack of intelligence on others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I won't. I will continue to respond to your own words, specifically.
Click to expand...


But you have....maybe that's part of being dumb, you don't know what you do.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's OK that you don't understand, Mertie. Your attention span may normalize when the effects wear off.  Try to sleep a little now.


----------



## Dot Com

I think ^ is enjoying this thread


----------



## HenryBHough

Doesn't everybody enjoy watching a good train wreck?

Have another sip.

Probably best not two, tho.


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one where you were demeaning FDR, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a _*fucking scumbag*_, and I have enumerated specifically why on many occasions, including this thread. None of the reasons had to do with my speculating that he never finished college or couldn't finish a crossword puzzle as quickly as whomever. You appear to be incapable of even understanding how irrational you are.
Click to expand...



Still whining about your better


----------



## HenryBHough

Good old FDR and that marvelous photo of him laughing at what he'd foisted off on America by ignoring all the information he was given about what the Japs had in mind for Pearl.

No, wait, maybe it was just the medication smiling?  Gummo, you're the expert on that, does it look like you feel?


----------



## guno

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Palin Family Allegedly Got Into A Messy Brawl In Alaska And It Sounded Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word is that Bristol has a particularly strong right hook, which she employed repeatedly, and it’s something to hear when Sarah screams, “Don’t you know who I am!” And it was particularly wonderful when someone in the crowd screamed back, “This isn’t some damned Hillbilly reality show!” No, it’s what happens when the former First Family of Alaska comes knocking. As people were leaving in a cab, Track was seen on the street, shirtless, flipping people off, with Sarah right behind him, and Todd somewhere in the foreground, tending to his bloody nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the grapevine Track had some altercation with a person who may or may not have once dated one of the Palin girls. That led to some pushing and shoving, which escalated somehow to the family being asked to leave the premises.
> 
> However before that could happen a certain former abstinence spokesperson unleashed a flurry of blows at some as of yet identified individual before being pulled off by by another partygoer, after which Todd apparently puffed up his chest and made some threatening remarks. (The "C' word may have been uttered at one point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchorage Police Department communications director Jennifer Castro confirmed to The Huffington Post that police responded to a "verbal and physical altercation" outside a residence just before midnight on Saturday, and that "some of the Palin family members were in attendance at the party." Police believe that alcohol was a "factor" in the incident.
> 
> "The case is still an open and active investigation and is being reviewed by APD and our Municipal Prosecutor’s office, therefore, we are unable to release any police reports or further information at this time," Castro wrote in an email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bible thumping $arah only drank Dr Pepper.
Click to expand...



I think what happened was a hill billy band showed up an someone yelled hoe down and people looked around to see if sarah and bristol had fallen


----------



## HenryBHough

Amazing!  The same thing somebody shouted when Moochelle finally squeezed thru the door of Air Farce One and tumbled down the steps!

I guess that really caught on.


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> I think ^ is enjoying this thread




As much as his pea brain allows.........


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> Still whining about your better




He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
Click to expand...



 drink dripping poo san  you are all flucked up


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are all flucked up
Click to expand...



Don't start getting inconsistent now, racist. You've worked so hard to cultivate your sock-persona.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Mertex said:


> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*



FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.  

In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.  

But hey... such is the nature of evil.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
Click to expand...



You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.


----------



## Mertex

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
Click to expand...



 There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....

there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question.................have any of you posters from the far right wing bothered to check out where FDR got a lot of his ideas?

I'll save you the time researching it.  It was from a time (and one of his heroes) named Teddy Roosevelt.

Matter of fact, it was from his 5th cousin.

Check it out.................it's true.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
Click to expand...



So desperate for allies that you'd jump into bed with Batshit Boy? You really do have no shame.


----------



## SmedlyButler

It was brought to my attention that a major national news mag had investigated the question we would all liked answered, unfortunately they couldn't figure it out either;


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
Click to expand...



Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.

It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.

It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.

It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).

Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.

That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So desperate for allies that you'd jump into bed with Batshit Boy? You really do have no shame.
Click to expand...


Says the Palin drooler who fantasizes about a Palin encounter.........


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So desperate for allies that you'd jump into bed with Batshit Boy? You really do have no shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the Palin drooler who fantasizes about a Palin encounter.........
Click to expand...




You looked stupid enough without adding that load of illogical nonsense, dimwit. Stop trying so hard; it is clear to everyone reading by now that you are a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So desperate for allies that you'd jump into bed with Batshit Boy? You really do have no shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the Palin drooler who fantasizes about a Palin encounter.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You looked stupid enough without adding that load of illogical nonsense, dimwit. Stop trying so hard; it is clear to everyone reading by now that you are a complete and utter moron.
Click to expand...



That's so typical of buffoons.....they think their posts are the intelligent ones, when we all know you've been spewing gibberish and nonsense.....dream on idiot.


----------



## HenryBHough

Unkotare said:


> You looked stupid enough without adding that load of illogical nonsense, dimwit. Stop trying so hard; it is clear to everyone reading by now that you are a complete and utter moron.



Self-loathing so often results in irrational hatreds like that.

Too bad, Mertie; so sad.


----------



## Mertex

Hoofie keeps talking to himself.....so sad, I guess he answers himself too, that keeps him thinking he's making so much sense......


----------



## HenryBHough

Thank you not only for your speedy reply but also for your continuing adoration!


----------



## Dot Com

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining about your better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white guy. Aren't you supposed to hate him, racist? He was not only a racist like you, he was also a bigot like you. No friend of the Jewish people, he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
Click to expand...

yeah @HenryBHough . Geez!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> yeah @HenryBHough . Geez!!!



Thanks, I knew you could not resist reading and replying!


----------



## Dot Com

Love HBH thread-bumps


----------



## HenryBHough

I don't believe I'd ever had a fan club until Dotty became a believer!


----------



## Dot Com

Sarah Barracuda thread bump


----------



## Uncensored2008

EverCurious said:


> Yeah I know, but the reality is that even if she HAD said it, it would be true



Leftists are filthy demagogues. Lies and smears are the only thing the left has to offer the nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> The liar is you -- No one here said anything about seeing Russia from her house.



Izzatrite Comrade?

The Palin Brawl Page 72 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Hey, if you weren't a pathological liar, you wouldn't be a democrat...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.



Statist, when have you ever bothered with fact?



> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska,



True.



> as a Republican standard bearer.



Now you're lying. Does your handler give you a commie treat for that.



> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.



Actually, you couldn't help but serving your party by slipping in a lie.



> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.



I doubt it.

99% of what you leftists claim about Palin in here is fabricated bullshit. You are a bunch of little Goebbels - working for the Demagogue party, after all.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm getting concerned. Sarah has not said anything really dumb is at least 3 days, that I know of. Has she been kidnapped by Putin?


----------



## Mertex

*Republicans lie more than Democrats
"Republicans lie more — at least according to the Tampa Bay Times' PolitiFact. A new study found that the fact-checking operation finds Republicans to be less trustworthy than Democrats, based on the number of false claims made during President Obama's second term."*



*


----------



## Dot Com

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm getting concerned. Sarah has not said anything really dumb is at least 3 days, that I know of. Has she been kidnapped by Putin?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar is you -- No one here said anything about seeing Russia from her house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzatrite Comrade?
> 
> The Palin Brawl Page 72 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Hey, if you weren't a pathological liar, you wouldn't be a democrat...
Click to expand...

Again, you lie. The post you linked said nothing about Palin being able to see Russia from her "house," which you falsely (nice way of saying you lied) attributed to Liberals in this thread.

If you didn't lie, you'd have nothing to post at all.


----------



## Esmeralda

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
Click to expand...

Right wing revisionist history. Cute.

Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statist, when have you ever bothered with fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying. Does your handler give you a commie treat for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you couldn't help but serving your party by slipping in a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> 99% of what you leftists claim about Palin in here is fabricated bullshit. You are a bunch of little Goebbels - working for the Demagogue party, after all.
Click to expand...


I said that Palin was the Republican standard bearer as Governor of Alaska.

Eh, bien, voila:



 

See the party designation for Sarah Palin as Governor of Alaska. Yepp, that's right: REPUBLICAN.


You really don't need to go out of your way to show me an others how stupid an moronic you are. It's already pretty obvious.

Now, to the "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" thing that you say you doubt. Ok, here it is:


Around the 17 second mark.

That was so fun, let's watch it again:


Also reported here:

Sarah Palin Says the White House Is Located at 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue - NationalJournal.com

Oops, even FOX news recognized the gaffe:

Sarah Palin Goes Rogue On Pennsylvania Avenue - Fox Nation

Sarah Palin Truth in short supply at 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue - Videos - CBS News

Sarah Palin Calls White House 1400 Penn. Ave. Internet Piles On - Nation - Boston.com


But mebbe, just mebbe, Sarah Palin, who is still dreaming of Paul Revere's ringin' them bells, meant this 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue:




You see, this is what happens when you go out of your way to be a stupid imbecile.

Want another thumping?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm getting concerned. Sarah has not said anything really dumb is at least 3 days, that I know of. Has she been kidnapped by Putin?




She may be admiring his bear-hunting and fishing muscles!!


----------



## Bush92

Liberal war on women continues on USMB.


----------



## Faun

Bush92 said:


> Liberal war on women continues on USMB.


Typical for Conservatives, you confuse a Liberal war on a woman with a Liberal war on women.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Those wild and whacky cons are indeed easy to confuse!


----------



## blastoff

I'll see yer 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue....and raise you 57 States!


----------



## Faun

blastoff said:


> I'll see yer 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue....and raise you 57 States!


I'll see your raise and raise you a calendar of 365 Bushisms.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.



Playtex, the problem most people have with you is that your IQ is a much lower number than your bra size.

You spew idiocy from the hate sites, but couldn't formulate an actual thought to save your life.


----------



## HenryBHough

The level of liberal fear has risen to an extent that threatens forests as Depends rush out the extra absorbent products.  Pissing themselves in terror of a Palin presidency and the investigations and prosecutions that could decimate the leadership of The Democrat Party!
Oh, wow!  There's a way they can also start shouting "TERRORIST".


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.................have any of you posters from the far right wing bothered to check out where FDR got a lot of his ideas?



Karl Marx.



> I'll save you the time researching it.  It was from a time (and one of his heroes) named Teddy Roosevelt.
> 
> Matter of fact, it was from his 5th cousin.
> 
> Check it out.................it's true.



In fact, Franklin was openly contemptuous of the policies of Teddy. While the hate site told you he was a 5th cousin - which is extremely removed, the only blood relation was Eleanor. You are probably a 5th cousin to Sarah Palin, Goober.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Again, you lie.


Exposing your lie is me lying? 

Are you on medication.



> The post you linked said nothing about Palin being able to see Russia from her "house," which you falsely (nice way of saying you lied) attributed to Liberals in this thread.



You can't help it, can you? I mean, you are literally pathological.



> If you didn't lie, you'd have nothing to post at all.



From your perspective as a mentally retarded fuckwad, what do you think your fellow Communist meant by "at least Sarah knows where Russia is?"

Try again, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> I said that Palin was the Republican standard bearer as Governor of Alaska.
> 
> Eh, bien, voila:



Yes we know, you lied.

You're a democrat, it's what you do - it's ALL you do.

Despite the attempt of you little Goebbels to rewrite history and reality, John McCain was the nominee - thus the standard barer.

Do you get a commie treat from your handler when you lie for the party?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that Palin was the Republican standard bearer as Governor of Alaska.
> 
> Eh, bien, voila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you lied.
> 
> You're a democrat, it's what you do - it's ALL you do.
> 
> Despite the attempt of you little Goebbels to rewrite history and reality, John McCain was the nominee - thus the standard barer.
> 
> Do you get a commie treat from your handler when you lie for the party?
Click to expand...

I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bush92 said:


> Liberal war on women continues on USMB.



Leftists just think women need to know their place, barefoot and on the abortion table.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Those wild and whacky cons are indeed easy to confuse!



That's weird, then why don't your lies have more effect?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Keep crying like a baby,  uncenzzzzorřrred! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Sure sploogy, I believe you - it's not like you're a sociopath/democrat or something...

{*:*  one that leads an organization, movement, or party <a_standard–bearer_ for political reform>



 See standard–bearer defined for English-language learners»
See standard-bearer defined for kids »}

McCain led the GOP - try another lie.

Beschämend sind Sie, wie Josef Goebbels


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Keep crying like a baby,  uncenzzzzorřrred!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Trolling troll is trolly...


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to grow more and more bitter with each new post.  Take a chill pill, Palin drooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtex, the problem most people have with you is that your IQ is a much lower number than your bra size.
> 
> You spew idiocy from the hate sites, but couldn't formulate an actual thought to save your life.
Click to expand...


Says the Palin drooler who has to take Viagra to get it up.


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that Palin was the Republican standard bearer as Governor of Alaska.
> 
> Eh, bien, voila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you lied.
> 
> You're a democrat, it's what you do - it's ALL you do.
> 
> Despite the attempt of you little Goebbels to rewrite history and reality, John McCain was the nominee - thus the standard barer.
> 
> Do you get a commie treat from your handler when you lie for the party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


What do you expect from morons that get their news from Faux News.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> What do you expect from morons that get their news from Faux News.



Playtex, do you even grasp what the question was?

No, you do not...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sploogy, I believe you - it's not like you're a sociopath/democrat or something...
> 
> {*:*  one that leads an organization, movement, or party <a_standard–bearer_ for political reform>
> 
> 
> 
> See standard–bearer defined for English-language learners»
> See standard-bearer defined for kids »}
> 
> McCain led the GOP - try another lie.
> 
> Beschämend sind Sie, wie Josef Goebbels
Click to expand...


First, learn to write in German if you are going to go that route.

And of course, as a stupid assed Rightie, only a Rightie would compare a Jew to Josef Göbbels.  But it doesn't insult me. It only makes you look more stupid than you actually are.

Second, I was very clear. You just like to twist things because you are either a total troll or just unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sploogy, I believe you - it's not like you're a sociopath/democrat or something...
> 
> {*:*  one that leads an organization, movement, or party <a_standard–bearer_ for political reform>
> 
> 
> 
> See standard–bearer defined for English-language learners»
> See standard-bearer defined for kids »}
> 
> McCain led the GOP - try another lie.
> 
> Beschämend sind Sie, wie Josef Goebbels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, learn to write in German if you are going to go that route.
> 
> And of course, as a stupid assed Rightie, only a Rightie would compare a Jew to Josef Göbbels.  But it doesn't insult me. It only makes you look more stupid than you actually are.
> 
> Second, I was very clear. You just like to twist things because you are either a total troll or just unbelievably stupid.
Click to expand...


I think total troll and stupid is the right answer.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> First, learn to write in German if you are going to go that route.
> 
> And of course, as a stupid assed Rightie, only a Rightie would compare a Jew to Josef Göbbels.  But it doesn't insult me. It only makes you look more stupid than you actually are.
> 
> Second, I was very clear. You just like to twist things because you are either a total troll or just unbelievably stupid.



What you are Statist, is a demagogue. You use slander and libel to smear the enemies of your shameful party. Goebbels is the most well known demagogue, and you do emulate him. Now you (modern democrats) are far worse, I grant that. You track more closely with the Khmer Rouge in how foul you are with the slanderous lies you spew.

But still, your comparison to Goebbels is more recognizable - and entirely accurate.


----------



## Statistikhengst

You are weird,  very weird. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> You are weird,  very weird.



I'll give your opinion all the consideration it deserves, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## HenryBHough

Stats is making Goebbles look good.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HenryBHough said:


> Stats is making Goebbles look good.



The DNC should consider changing the name of the party to "the demagogue party."  I mean, it literally is all they have to offer the nation.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing your lie is me lying?
> 
> Are you on medication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The post you linked said nothing about Palin being able to see Russia from her "house," which you falsely (nice way of saying you lied) attributed to Liberals in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't help it, can you? I mean, you are literally pathological.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't lie, you'd have nothing to post at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your perspective as a mentally retarded fuckwad, what do you think your fellow Communist meant by "at least Sarah knows where Russia is?"
> 
> Try again, Herr Goebbels.
Click to expand...

Well you had the opportunity to show it was me who lied and not you, but you failed miserably.  After you [falsely] claimed Liberals made fun of Palin in here for saying she could see Russia from her house, I challenged you to quote one. You couldn't because you lied and there were none. So instead, you quoted a Liberal who didn't post Palin said she could see Russia from her house; with the hopes no one would notice they didn't actually say what you claimed they saud.

Unfortunately for you ... people noticed.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> From your perspective as a mentally retarded fuckwad, what do you think your fellow Communist meant by "at least Sarah knows where Russia is?"
> 
> Try again, Herr Goebbels.


Well clearly, he was making fun of Sarah "The Quitter" Palin for saying...

_"They’re our next-door neighbors. And *you can actually see Russia, from land, here in Alaska.*" - a brain-dead quitter_​


----------



## guno

Statistikhengst said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about the national ticket,  you stupid fuck.  The term "standard bearer" - which you cannot even spell,  can apply to more than the national ticket.  The context of what I wrote was crystal clear,  only an imbecile like you could miss it,  troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sploogy, I believe you - it's not like you're a sociopath/democrat or something...
> 
> {*:*  one that leads an organization, movement, or party <a_standard–bearer_ for political reform>
> 
> 
> 
> See standard–bearer defined for English-language learners»
> See standard-bearer defined for kids »}
> 
> McCain led the GOP - try another lie.
> 
> Beschämend sind Sie, wie Josef Goebbels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, learn to write in German if you are going to go that route.
> 
> And of course, as a stupid assed Rightie, only a Rightie would compare a Jew to Josef Göbbels.  But it doesn't insult me. It only makes you look more stupid than you actually are.
> 
> Second, I was very clear. You just like to twist things because you are either a total troll or just unbelievably stupid.
Click to expand...



maybe the goyim UNCENSORED2008 is begging for a bacon treat


----------



## HenryBHough

Thread bump so Gummo's racism is not forgotten.


----------



## Dot Com

HBH thread bump


----------



## HenryBHough

Dot Com said:


> HBH thread bump



OMG, it can...................
READ!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Since the original topic is no longer being discussed, and it's clear the libs are only bumping this thread to keep it in our face, isn't it time this thread be moved to where it truly belongs now, the Badlands ?


----------



## Mertex

Oh, and Palin has the nerve to criticize women in the military.....who keep her ass and her brawly brood safe.... so much for conservatives being all for the Military....they just give lip service to have them go to war, but when it comes to taking care of them when they come back, some broken, they don't give a shit.

Old, brawly Palin, who typically shows her thong and a filthy tongue when in the midst of fighting her Anchorage guests, has decided that Democratic veteran’s opinions don’t count, and neither do woman who have the balls to get up in the air and fight alongside the USA. Cos if they are the dreaded *Democrats and Muslims,* they can’t be patriots.  That is how it works in her simple mind. *Nevermind the fact that her brawly son only drove officers around and never saw combat.
Sarah Palin Doesn 8217 t Like The Military Anymore austinisafecker*


----------



## Mertex

DigitalDrifter said:


> Since the original topic is no longer being discussed, and it's clear the libs are only bumping this thread to keep it in our face, isn't it time this thread be moved to where it truly belongs now, the Badlands ?



Is it in your face?  That's a good thing.


----------



## Dot Com

Bristol or Todd say anything yet?


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> Bristol or Todd say anything yet?



Do they even talk?


----------



## Dot Com

I bet somebody there got a phone vid of Bristol's right hand


----------



## Statistikhengst

Dot Com said:


> Bristol or Todd say anything yet?




Well, if history is our guide, as soon as enough money is offered for them to spill the beans, they just might.


----------



## Dot Com

What are they waiting for  Release the details!!!


----------



## Mertex

They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.




FDR was a scumbag of historical proportions. As for "bimbo," he wasn't faithful to his wife, so...


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....




Still trying to pretend you feel superior?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a scumbag of historical proportions. As for "bimbo," he wasn't faithful to his wife, so...
Click to expand...


Palin had a one-night stand with Glen Rice.....NBA star while engaged to Todd.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pretend you feel superior?
Click to expand...


You feeling the burn?


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a scumbag of historical proportions. As for "bimbo," he wasn't faithful to his wife, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin had a one-night stand with Glen Rice.....NBA star while engaged to Todd.
Click to expand...



So you're trying to say the SOB FDR was a "bimbo"? OK.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pretend you feel superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feeling the burn?
Click to expand...



Why, you trying to cook?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pretend you feel superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feeling the burn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you trying to cook?
Click to expand...


Yep...you're feeling the burn.....yay!


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're proud of it and many on this thread are on the same page with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pretend you feel superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feeling the burn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you trying to cook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...you're feeling the burn.....yay!
Click to expand...




Keep telling yourself that, genius.


----------



## HenryBHough

And in other news, the new miracle fabric "Mertex" has made it possible to manufacture merkins without killing any pussies!


----------



## Mertex

Poor Hoofie.....talking to himself....they need to put someone else in the cage with him before he hurts himself.


----------



## HenryBHough

Thank You, Merkin, for your speedy response.  It's nice to know you're still paying such rapt attention!


----------



## Mertex

I feel sorry for you, having to talk to yourself.....Here, have a banana......


----------



## HenryBHough

Sorry, Merkin, if I lived in the (former) White House I might have an appetite for that peace offering.  But I don't and am quite pleased about that.


----------



## Mertex

Ha,ha, as if anybody thought you might live in the White House.....that is funny, neither will your Bimbo Palin ever live at that address, it's a good thing she doesn't know the address.


----------



## HenryBHough

Thank You, Merkin!
Without your kind and generous attention there would be little joy in bumping this thread.
Keep up the good work.....

Please!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Esmeralda said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wing revisionist history. Cute.
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
Click to expand...


There are no Leftist Intellectuals and never have been.  One can't be a relativist and an intellectual and one can't be a leftist and not a relativist.  See how that works?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
Click to expand...


You're trying to speak to objective truth, in the writing of history.  Leftism is an invalid species of reasoning wherein the individual axiomatically rejects objectivity.  Absent objectivity, there is no potential for truth,therefore, where 'Leftists' are engaged in the writing of history, there is no potential for truth... thus history written by such is false; OKA: Leftist History


----------



## Faun

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to speak to objective truth, in the writing of history.  Leftism is an invalid species of reasoning wherein the individual axiomatically rejects objectivity.  Absent objectivity, there is no potential for truth,therefore, where 'Leftists' are engaged in the writing of history, there is no potential for truth... thus history written by such is false; OKA: Leftist History
Click to expand...

Suure, uh-huh. Hell, if righties didn't make up their own biased version of events, they never would have needed to  create www.conservapedia.com


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Faun said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to speak to objective truth, in the writing of history.  Leftism is an invalid species of reasoning wherein the individual axiomatically rejects objectivity.  Absent objectivity, there is no potential for truth,therefore, where 'Leftists' are engaged in the writing of history, there is no potential for truth... thus history written by such is false; OKA: Leftist History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suure, uh-huh. Hell, if righties didn't make up their own biased version of events, they never would have needed to  create www.conservapedia.com
Click to expand...


This from a worshipper of the oracle of all subjective, half-backed non-sense:Wiki-foolishness.


----------



## mamooth

Police report is out.

Palin Brawl Police Report

Summary: A whole bunch of drunken white trash said it was the other drunken white trash who started the fight, so no charges are being filed on anyone.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

mamooth said:


> Police report is out.
> 
> Palin Brawl Police Report
> 
> Summary: A whole bunch of drunken white trash said it was the other drunken white trash who started the fight, so no charges are being filed on anyone.



ROFLMNAO!  The more I know about "The Palins", the more I LOVE 'EM!

.

.

.

THEY are the embodiment of: America.


----------



## Faun

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to speak to objective truth, in the writing of history.  Leftism is an invalid species of reasoning wherein the individual axiomatically rejects objectivity.  Absent objectivity, there is no potential for truth,therefore, where 'Leftists' are engaged in the writing of history, there is no potential for truth... thus history written by such is false; OKA: Leftist History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suure, uh-huh. Hell, if righties didn't make up their own biased version of events, they never would have needed to  create www.conservapedia.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from a worshipper of the oracle of all subjective, half-backed non-sense:Wiki-foolishness.
Click to expand...




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leftist history, just the true History, which you Republican/conservatives are trying really hard to change.....
> 
> there is no socialism, quit repeating what you hear on Faux News, it makes you appear like the rest of the uninformed conservatives that think Sarah Palin is presidential material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even better put, there is no Leftist history, there is no Rightist history. There is factual history, and either people get the facts right or they get them wrong.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was once Governor of Alaska, as a Republican standard bearer.
> 
> It is a FACT that she, in a very surprise move, resigned her job as elected Governor and starting making quite a bit of $$$ on the media circuit.
> 
> It is a FACT that Sarah Palin was the GOP VP Nominee in 2008 and the second female to be on a presidential ticket (after Geraldine Ferraro - D, in 1984), and that ticket lost to Obama/Biden, 52.87% to 45.60% for McCain/Palin and lost in the EC (365-173).
> 
> Those are historical FACTS. They are immutable.
> 
> That Sarah Palin just got up in front of a group of religious Righties and listed the address of the White House as "1400 Pennsylvania Avenue" - an obvious error, since the White House is located at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue - this is now historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to speak to objective truth, in the writing of history.  Leftism is an invalid species of reasoning wherein the individual axiomatically rejects objectivity.  Absent objectivity, there is no potential for truth,therefore, where 'Leftists' are engaged in the writing of history, there is no potential for truth... thus history written by such is false; OKA: Leftist History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suure, uh-huh. Hell, if righties didn't make up their own biased version of events, they never would have needed to  create www.conservapedia.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from a worshipper of the oracle of all subjective, half-backed non-sense:Wiki-foolishness.
Click to expand...

Earlier, you said of the left, _"... there is no potential for truth."_ Now sit back and watch as I demonstrate how you're merely projecting that in a desperate attempt to conceal how the right can't tell the truth ... as I've already pointed out, the right had to create conservapedia.com in order to record their own version of events .... you then come along and accuse me of worshiping wikis ... but that is a bald-faced lie, evidenced by the fact that of every verifiable link I ever gave in this forum to corroborate my arguments, I never once offered up a link to a wiki.

Your delusions are highlighted and noted. Carry on.


----------



## Faun

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police report is out.
> 
> Palin Brawl Police Report
> 
> Summary: A whole bunch of drunken white trash said it was the other drunken white trash who started the fight, so no charges are being filed on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  The more I know about "The Palins", the more I LOVE 'EM!
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> THEY are the embodiment of: America.
Click to expand...

Same here. What's even funnier were the die hard Palin acolytes in this thread insisting at first, the Palins weren't even present at the fight, and later after a police report surfaced, that ok, _maybe _ the Palins were at the party, but they weren't involved in the fight.

  

But now we have a follow up police report which indicates not only were the Palins at the party... not only were they involved in the brawl ... some of them were shit-faced drunk and they got their asses kicked. 

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
Click to expand...

Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf


----------



## Mertex

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wing revisionist history. Cute.
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Leftist Intellectuals and never have been.  One can't be a relativist and an intellectual and one can't be a leftist and not a relativist.  See how that works?
Click to expand...



Looks like your lies have caught up with you.


----------



## Synthaholic

mamooth said:


> Police report is out.
> 
> Palin Brawl Police Report
> 
> Summary: A whole bunch of drunken white trash said it was the other drunken white trash who started the fight, so no charges are being filed on anyone.


You beat me to it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.adn.com/sites/default/files/Palin reports2.pdf

"He said the problem was that Bristol and Willow were drunk, as were their boyfriends," the police wrote.

How old is Willow?  Not 21.  But Sarah Barracuda lets her get drunk.

Conservative Family Values.


----------



## Esmeralda

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wing revisionist history. Cute.
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are no Leftist Intellectuals and never have been.  One can't be a relativist and an intellectual and one can't be a leftist and not a relativist.  See how that works?[/*QUOTE]The simple minded, irrational, and fallacious thinking in your assertion clearly indicates you are the one who has low intellectual powers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your hearts out.....Palin droolers.
> 
> Wiki:
> Abraham Lincoln, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *and George Washington *are consistently ranked at the top of the lists.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt Ranks Among Greatest Presidents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is touted as a great President... but that's only because Leftist History Lies.
> 
> In truth, his policy caused most of the pain that he is credited with relieving through socialism.
> 
> But hey... such is the nature of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wing revisionist history. Cute.
> 
> Palin and FDR?  The come from separate universes.  Palin in is a low class, low intelligence bimbo.  FDR is just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Leftist Intellectuals and never have been.  One can't be a relativist and an intellectual and one can't be a leftist and not a relativist.  See how that works?
Click to expand...

The simple minded and fallacious reasoning in your claim clearly indicates you are the one with weak intellectual powers.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
Click to expand...



There is a lot to get out of the police report.

First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.

Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.

However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.

The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.

Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.

Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.

Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.

Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.

Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.

Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.


The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.


So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.

The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.

So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.

At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.

Fun times.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Something tells me that this thread is going to live a long, long, time....


----------



## Old Rocks

Seems appropriate;


----------



## Statistikhengst

And just to think, this could have become the second family of the USA, with drunken brawls at Number One Observatory Circle, including decking SS agents in the jaw and getting away with it!! Imagine how refreshing that would have been!


----------



## HenryBHough

While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police report is out.
> 
> Palin Brawl Police Report
> 
> Summary: A whole bunch of drunken white trash said it was the other drunken white trash who started the fight, so no charges are being filed on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adn.com/sites/default/files/Palin reports2.pdf
> 
> "He said the problem was that Bristol and Willow were drunk, as were their boyfriends," the police wrote.
> 
> How old is Willow?  Not 21.  But Sarah Barracuda lets her get drunk.
> 
> Conservative Family Values.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
Click to expand...


Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, from 5:00 last night until now, this thread added 14 PAGES????
> 
> Yeah, the Communists aren't obsessed with their drooling hatred of Palin.
> 
> Damned woman doesn't know her place, democrats GOTS ta smack da bitch down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
Click to expand...

Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
Click to expand...

Not with my  mother's guidance, support and encouragement.  And, in fact, only without her knowledge when I was out on my own, in my own appartment, completely supporting myself and paying my own way through university.


----------



## Mertex

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing a good job of it, herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
Click to expand...


I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Mertex said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean she made herself the enemy of your filthy party, so she deserves to have the DNC pay panty sniffer Amanda Coyne to spread lies about her to slander and libel her.
> 
> You're right, it's her fault - she should know her place and do as she's fucking told.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
Click to expand...

Willow is 20. She is
an adult. Bristol is 24.


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
Click to expand...

Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.


----------



## Mertex

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.



Oh, I guess that makes her a much better mother.  As long as they are of age, she encourages their getting drunk.  Way to go, Sarah.


----------



## jasonnfree

HenryBHough said:


> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.



How'd they know they were liberals?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Esmeralda said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
Click to expand...

Their names are on the police report. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
Click to expand...


In your low class world view maybe. Once again, you are making assumptions about things of which you know nothing.  Who do you consider 'elitist'?  Movie stars, the nouveau riche?  People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids.  End of .


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Esmeralda said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
Click to expand...

You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.
Click to expand...

You are so stupid, you don't get the point.  It doesn't matter how much money people have, how much they are in the public eye, how much they seem to be of 'high' social status (in your eyes anyway): People of class, dignity and decency DO NOT get drunk with their kids.  Period.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Esmeralda said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so stupid, you don't get the point.  It doesn't matter how much money people have, how much they are in the public eye, how much they seem to be of 'high' social status (in your eyes anyway): People of class, dignity and decency DO NOT get drunk with their kids.  Period.
Click to expand...

False!


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so stupid, you don't get the point.  It doesn't matter how much money people have, how much they are in the public eye, how much they seem to be of 'high' social status (in your eyes anyway): People of class, dignity and decency DO NOT get drunk with their kids.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False!
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! Seems Amanda Coyne's story was accurate. Even worse for Palin supporters like Uncensored2008, turns out he was the one committing libel, not Amanda Coyne. Turns out, the Palins truly were involved in the drunken brawl Coyne detailed ....
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/10/09/apd.reports.case.14-36989.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
Click to expand...

Legal drinking age is 21.  I don't know if there is a legal fighting age


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so stupid, you don't get the point.  It doesn't matter how much money people have, how much they are in the public eye, how much they seem to be of 'high' social status (in your eyes anyway): People of class, dignity and decency DO NOT get drunk with their kids.  Period.
Click to expand...


Nor do they allow their kids to yell about how they want to bend women over on the lawn at a party, punch out and flip off other guests.


----------



## Toro

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
Click to expand...


"Even the richest families get in brawls"

Rofl

Sure, gomer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to get out of the police report.
> 
> First, either a number of policeman or the secretary who did the dictation cannot spell.
> 
> Second, Steven Lebida, who got beat up pretty badly, apparently, was not willing to really give a testimony. There was very likely some threatening on the Palin side going on.
> 
> However, the actual owner of the house was more than willing to not be cowed by the Palins.
> 
> The report says that both Bristol and Track Palin were heavily intoxicated. Which is just ok, there is nothing wrong with getting intoxicated at a party - if you are not driving and you don't start a fight.
> 
> Even as the police were there, Track Palin was making aggressive moves toward Corey Klingenmeyer - according to the police report, the police had to step in.
> 
> Witnesses Donald Jones, Ronald Tharanson and Ellen McKenna all corrobortate Mr. Klingenmeyer's testimony that Bristol wanted to assault someone and when we stepped in to keep it from happening, she decked him repeatedly until he pushed her to the ground - IN SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> Another witness, Roberta Thompson, reported to the police that the owner of the House (Mr. Klingenmeyer), in a a red shirt, was attacked by one of two girls, that he told them to leave and they did not.
> 
> Another witness Michelle McGhee also reported that Bristol Palin hit the owner of the house(Corey Klingenmeyer) directly on the face FIVE times.  That is called assault.
> 
> Another police officer reported that while he was trying to interview Bristol Palin, her younger sister Willow Palin kept interrupting. That is also a violation of the law, disturbing a police investigation. Willow was also intoxicated and is younger than 18 years old. I believe that in most states, serving alcohol to minors is a criminal offense.
> 
> Apparently, after the first fight and McKenna told the Palins to leave - and they did not - another fight broke out. There were TWO separate fights with fists flying.
> 
> 
> The main crux of this is that the owner of the house, Corey Klingenmeyer, tried to stop a very drunken Bristol Palin from assaulting another girl and in the process, as assaulted by her - at least 5 times.  Bristol Palin could be charged with assault.
> 
> 
> So, now we wonder if Uncensored2008 is still gonna defend the Palins and maybe call about 10 police officers liars.
> 
> The one thing I don't see in the report is any mention of Sarah Palin. Four other Palins are mentioned, but not Sarah herself.
> 
> So, it very much looks like Amanda Coyne's recounting of this incident was quite correct. The only thing that cannot be corroborated - yet - is the part about Sarah Palin screaming, which is not a criminal offense, anyway, so who cares.
> 
> At least FOUR Palins were involved in the melee. And one of them was underage.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legal drinking age is 21.  I don't know if their is a legal fighting age
Click to expand...


Looking at that photo you posted, I'd say they wean them from milk and start them on booze really young.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
Click to expand...


Link please to all these "richest families" who get into drunken brawls. 

That crazy broad ran for vice president. That's a pretty shameful fact of American politics but no, you cannot pretend this is just standard behavior for anyone but trash - like the Palins.


----------



## Rozman

Eighty seven pages on this.....
And i just might have helped push it to eighty eight.
Only the lefties cared about this nonsense.


----------



## HenryBHough

jasonnfree said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd they know they were liberals?
Click to expand...


Ye shall know the libs by the hate that flows from the orifice that normal people call "mouthes".  The same mouthes with which they eat, explaining why so many suffer from gastric distress.

BTW, nobody has ever died in the aftermath of a Palin family party.  Can Klan Kennedy say the same?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I never got drunk around or with my parents.  In fact, I have never seen my parents drink heavily or be drunk.  It may be something they did when young, I don't know. Palin and her family were engaging in low class behavior, imo, just getting drunk together as a family.  The brawling seals the deal: they are low class people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. *Even some of the richest families or the elitist families get drunk together and get in brawls. It happens. It happens every day in America*. To crucify the Palins where absolutely none of them where charged with anything show your and anyone elses hypocricy. Also who are these unnamed souces from the other party who were involved? Funny how the media wont report their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of class, dignity and decency do not get drunk with their kids .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly living in fantasy land if you believe that. If you do actually believe that then you are a absolute stooge who is out of touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so stupid, you don't get the point.  It doesn't matter how much money people have, how much they are in the public eye, how much they seem to be of 'high' social status (in your eyes anyway): People of class, dignity and decency DO NOT get drunk with their kids.  Period.
Click to expand...


'splains a lot about him though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rozman said:


> Eighty seven pages on this.....
> And i just might have helped push it to eighty eight.
> Only the lefties cared about this nonsense.



Yeah. That's kinda the point.

RWs will back the most vile loons and then defend them.


----------



## jasonnfree

HenryBHough said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd they know they were liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye shall know the libs by the hate that flows from the orifice that normal people call "mouthes".  The same mouthes with which they eat, explaining why so many suffer from gastric distress.
> 
> BTW, nobody has ever died in the aftermath of a Palin family party.  Can Klan Kennedy say the same?
Click to expand...


In other words, you don't know.


----------



## rightwinger

Rozman said:


> Eighty seven pages on this.....
> And i just might have helped push it to eighty eight.
> Only the lefties cared about this nonsense.


If rightwing posters would just concede that Palin is low life white trash we could end this thread


----------



## jasonnfree

Rozman said:


> Eighty seven pages on this.....
> And i just might have helped push it to eighty eight.
> Only the lefties cared about this nonsense.



You care enough about this nonsense to post and guaranteed you're not the only right winger on this thread.


----------



## jasonnfree

Like I said before, if McCain had won and then croaked in office, we would be having President Palin's first family food fights in the white house, probably 9-11 calls when things got out of hand.


----------



## Faun

Rozman said:


> Eighty seven pages on this.....
> And i just might have helped push it to eighty eight.
> Only the lefties cared about this nonsense.


If it were true that only lefties cared about it, there would be no righties posting here. Clearly, righties care too.


----------



## Dot Com

Todd's nose must be about healed-up by now?


----------



## HenryBHough

Nobody answered the hard question about fatalities in the aftermath of Klan Kennedy parties!

Meanwhile, sorry to see another replace Gummo as the official USMB racist with the "W.T." words.

No, not sorry actually but I'm playing at being a liberal today so I lied.


----------



## Dot Com

^ deflection


----------



## HenryBHough

Another day and the hard question keeps 'em stumped.


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good mother Palin turned out to be....letting her underage kid get drunk.  Yeah, that's the kind of people some of the trolls here want in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legal drinking age is 21.  I don't know if their is a legal fighting age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at that photo you posted, I'd say they wean them from milk and start them on booze really young.
Click to expand...

Seems to be Sarah hitting the bottle lately


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get drunk under the age of 18?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten drunk in my entire life.  But in defense of those who have, like you, maybe, I don't think their mothers encourage it like obviously Sarah has done here.  No respectable mother would let their underage kid get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow is 20. She is
> an adult. Bristol is 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legal drinking age is 21.  I don't know if their is a legal fighting age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at that photo you posted, I'd say they wean them from milk and start them on booze really young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be Sarah hitting the bottle lately
Click to expand...

yewp. The money doesn't do it anymore for her  She wants the limelight back from 2008 when she was a pitbull w/ lipstick


----------



## Statistikhengst

HenryBHough said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd they know they were liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye shall know the libs by the hate that flows from the orifice that normal people call "mouthes".  The same mouthes with which they eat, explaining why so many suffer from gastric distress.
> 
> BTW, nobody has ever died in the aftermath of a Palin family party.  Can Klan Kennedy say the same?
Click to expand...



That's a good point, HenryBeAssFucked!!!

Only, that wasn't a Palin family party. They ruined someone else's family party. Can the Kennedy Clan say the same?

Nope, you stupid fuck.


----------



## rightwinger

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd they know they were liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye shall know the libs by the hate that flows from the orifice that normal people call "mouthes".  The same mouthes with which they eat, explaining why so many suffer from gastric distress.
> 
> BTW, nobody has ever died in the aftermath of a Palin family party.  Can Klan Kennedy say the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, HenryBeAssFucked!!!
> 
> Only, that wasn't a Palin family party. They ruined someone else's family party. Can the Kennedy Clan say the same?
> 
> Nope, you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


Still has nothing to do with the fact that Palin is a dog shit mother


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visiting friends this week in Alaska the buzz around town was that a couple of liberal thugs had jumped the girls and got put in their place.  Well, could have been put in their proper place but nobody in the limo was packing a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd they know they were liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye shall know the libs by the hate that flows from the orifice that normal people call "mouthes".  The same mouthes with which they eat, explaining why so many suffer from gastric distress.
> 
> BTW, nobody has ever died in the aftermath of a Palin family party.  Can Klan Kennedy say the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, HenryBeAssFucked!!!
> 
> Only, that wasn't a Palin family party. They ruined someone else's family party. Can the Kennedy Clan say the same?
> 
> Nope, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still has nothing to do with the fact that Palin is a dog shit mother
Click to expand...



I am not going to criticize former Gov. Palin's mothering skills. Rather, I think the world can see quite readily how the Palins behave.

I mean, this is NOT normal behavior at all.


----------



## Toro

I'm not a big fan of Sarah Palin, but criticizing her mothering skills is way out of bounds.


----------



## guno

The hoes


----------



## HenryBHough

Toro said:


> I'm not a big fan of Sarah Palin, but criticizing her mothering skills is way out of bounds.



You must have missed the message!

NOTHING is out of bounds anymore!  Gummo has proven to us all that throwing the *most racist* of terms is condoned on this board.  Little Joey is dashing madly about encouraging the tasering of children.

The whole place has gone to Hell but because it advances the hatred of the left toward strong women it seems OK with the powers wot be.


----------



## Dot Com

you can always count on HBH for a Payland thread-bump


----------



## HenryBHough

What, Dotty?  No racist comment?  No hate to spew?

Like Obama, losing the old mojo?


----------



## Dot Com

huh?


----------

